# More News



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)

News and articles that are informative and relate to us in general.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)

*Vodacom and Google give away hundreds of smartphones*
These smartphones will be provided to residents living in eleven remote villages across the Limpopo province.
“This forms part of Vodacom and Google’s continued efforts to reduce the digital divide and offer many who reside in deep rural communities in Limpopo province access to the Internet for the first time so they too can reap the benefits of digital transformation,” Vodacom Limpopo Region said.
@Dela Rey Steyn , maybe you can score one too , your ''village'' is quite remote and in Limpopo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)

*Shoot first, steal later – South African courier hijackings worse than ever*
Criminal syndicates and opportunistic robbers are setting their sights on packages being transported by couriers in South Africa.

This is according to Garry Marshall, the CEO of the South African Express Parcel Association (SAEPA), which represents a wide range of couriers operating in the country.

Among SAEPA’s members are large and small local companies like CourierIT, DSV, Globeflight, and RAM, as well as international players such as DHL, FedEx, and UPS.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...gs-worse-than-ever.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)

''Presenting in parliament on Thursday (25 February), Treasury officials projected real economic growth of 3.3% in 2021, from a low base of -7.2% in 2020. Growth is forecast to moderate to 2.2% in 2022.

*The biggest threat to South Africa’s economic recovery right now*
“A successful vaccine rollout is likely to boost domestic economic growth, enabling renewed trade and releasing pent-up demand. Conversely, a slow rollout poses the most significant threat to economic recovery,” Treasury said.''
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...mic-recovery-right-now/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)

*A big petrol price hike is coming next week*
Fuel users can expect to see petrol up by around 66 cents a litre, diesel up by 57 cents, and illuminating paraffin up by 49 cents.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/energy/471328/a-big-petrol-price-hike-is-coming-next-week/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/2/21)

Good luck. Everything is fking covid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (26/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Good luck. Everything is fking covid


I was just going to point out it took till only the fourth post on the 
*"NON Covid related articles" *to be a Covid related article, lol!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)

Timwis said:


> I was just going to point out it took till only the fourth post on the
> *"NON Covid related articles" *to be a Covid related article, lol!


OH ffks - true - my bad

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)

Gauteng residents have been rocked by a fast-moving, intense hailstorm on Friday, creating a white dusting across parts of Johannesburg and its surrounding suburbs. Flash floods, hectic winds, and torrential rains have all caused chaos across the province, as freak weather conditions persist throughout the afternoon.









Entire malls have been flooded, whereas other locals were caught completely off-guard by the hailstorms. A Yellow Level 2 warning remains in place for most of Gauteng, as the weather system moves north towards Pretoria and Centurion. A myriad of videos uploaded to Twitter highlight just how crazy this meteorological event has been .[by Tom Head]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)

CAPE TOWN - Firefighters are still battling a massive wildfire in the mountains in the back end of Banhoek and Jonkershoek valleys between Franschhoek and Stellenbosch on Wednesday.

The fire has been burning high in the mountains for a few days with most fire lines being inaccessible. 
EWN

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)

*The ‘quick’ visa South Africans are using to move to the US*
With major industry, excellent job prospects and sound investment opportunities, the states of Florida and Texas are currently the most popular destinations where South Africans applying for residency and then citizenship via the USA’s Immigrant Investor EB-5 Programme, says Dr Andrew Golding, chief executive of the Pam Golding Property group.

Golding said that the programme, which offers the opportunity to invest in the USA and become a resident, remains the quickest and simplest route to gain lawful and legitimate access to the US for applicants and their immediate family to live, study and work there.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/wea...sing-to-move-to-the-us/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)

*Hijackings in South Africa*
The most carjacking cases were reported in Gauteng (2,346), followed by the KZN (791) and the Western Cape (708). Sedans and hatchbacks are the most popular targets, followed by bakkies and SUVs.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...ese-are-the-major-trends-and-hotspot-areas-2/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Timwis (27/2/21)

A bit of trivia which links where i live with South Africa. The trainer (sneaker) was invented in Bolton by Fosters and sons, in fact the two Gold medals (100m and 400m) won in the Paris Olympics as seen in the "Chariots of Fire" were by athletes wearing such footwear! Anyway two of the Foster family members set up on their own and prior to naming the new company one had bizarrely won a South African dictionary in a race. From that dictionary he came up with the name Reebok!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)

Timwis said:


> A bit of trivia which links where i live with South Africa. The trainer (sneaker) was invented in Bolton by Fosters and sons, in fact the two Gold medals (100m and 400m) won in the Paris Olympics as seen in the "Chariots of Fire" were by athletes wearing such footwear! Anyway two of the Foster family members set up on there own and prior to naming the new company one had bizarrely won a South African dictionary in a race. From that dictionary he came up with the name Reebok!!!!!!!!


That is SO cool to know !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (27/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> That is SO cool to know !


Courtesy of the Smithsonian Channel! I didn't even know the trainer was invented in Bolton until 20 minutes ago!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (28/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Hijackings in South Africa*
> The most carjacking cases were reported in Gauteng (2,346), followed by the KZN (791) and the Western Cape (708). Sedans and hatchbacks are the most popular targets, followed by bakkies and SUVs.
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...ese-are-the-major-trends-and-hotspot-areas-2/


A carjacking would be a big story on the national news in the UK because it would be such a very rare event, it sounds a bit like a modern Wild West over there lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (28/2/21)

Timwis said:


> A carjacking would be a big story on the national news in the UK because it would be such a very rare event, it sounds a bit like a modern Wild West over there lol!


Unless you use the term carjacking for stealing cars, we would use it if the car was stolen when the owner was inside it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Unless you use the term carjacking for stealing cars, we would use it if the car was stolen when the owner was inside it!


I think this refer to - owner inside - it happens every day and is commonplace ,not newsworthy anymore ...they follow you home ,block you in, in your driveway. Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)

*Johannesburg only has one working fire truck [*Pray you don't have a fire...*]*
Johannesburg, which promotes itself as a world class African city, has only one working fire truck.
Cape Town, in comparison, invested in 133 new fire trucks over the last two years to complement and ultimately replace its current fleet.
This is *according to Rapport*, citing Wynand Engelbrecht, CEO of the privately owned firefighting operation Fire Ops SA.
Engelbrecht is a former Midrand fire chief and a former operational commander of the City of Roodepoort.
Speaking to Rapport, Engelbrecht said the City of Joburg has five fire trucks. Three of these are permanently broken, one works every now and then, and one is permanently in service.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-fire-truck-report.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)

*KwaZulu-Natal municipality has over 100 ‘ghost workers’ receiving salaries*
Staff Writer28 February 2021
The Msunduzi municipality in KwaZulu-Natal, which manages Pietermaritzburg and is the seat of the KZN legislature, has uncovered over one hundred ‘ghost workers’ on its payroll.

The *SABC* reported that the municipality’s administrator Scelo Duma discovered the phantom workers following an employee headcount. The municipality was placed into administration in 2019 and faces frequent service delivery protests.
Over 180 employees failed to appear for a headcount over a three month period. Accounting for deaths and resignations, the number of ghost employees was estimated to be around 120.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru (28/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *KwaZulu-Natal municipality has over 100 ‘ghost workers’ receiving salaries*
> Staff Writer28 February 2021
> The Msunduzi municipality in KwaZulu-Natal, which manages Pietermaritzburg and is the seat of the KZN legislature, has uncovered over one hundred ‘ghost workers’ on its payroll.
> 
> ...


Judging by the quality of services we're receiving, 70% of ghost workers is a fair enough estimation

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)

*Post Office appoints new CEO*
Why only ... insert deity ...will know.
Nomkhita Mona has been appointed as the new Group Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of the South African Post Office.
This was revealed in a *statement* on a virtual meeting of Cabinet which had taken place on 24 February.

Mona has served as the CEO of the Nelson Mandela Bay Business Chamber since December 2017, following three years at the helm of the South African Forestry Company (SAFCOL).
*SA Post Office on the brink of collapse*
Mona’s appointment comes a month after the DA’s shadow deputy minister of communications and digital technologies Cameron MacKenzie *warned* that the postal service was on the brink of collapse.
According to MacKenzie, there were reports of unpaid rentals and desperate suppliers, postal backlogs, and broken ICT systems at the entity.
MacKenzie said in the absence of any further funding and expenses far exceeding revenue, the Post Office is resorting to the only means to stay afloat – stop paying creditors.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...e-appoints-new-ceo.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)

*New household tax to fund the SABC proposed*
Deputy Minister of Communications Pinky Kekana said the SABC was trailing behind the broadcasting industry, which is aggressively moving online.

She said the online environment is far more lucrative than the traditional broadcasting platforms, and the SABC, therefore, needs to change its operating environment.
“The main goal is to declare the SABC a public service media broadcaster. If you do that, the SABC will be able to be competitive,” said Kekana.
She said it is necessary for the SABC to do away with its _legacy apartheid model_ and adopt a more appropriate model like the BBC or the Namibian Broadcasting Corporation.

“Going back, if you look at the old TV 1 which was predominantly English and Afrikaans, and the old Springbok Radio, they were well funded,” she said.
The Department of Communications wants to declare the SABC a Public Service Media Broadcaster and fund it through a new household levy.

Apartheid will be blamed for all the fups ad nauseam

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/21)

*“The New Windows” to launch soon – Report*
A mysterious new version of Microsoft’s Windows operating system is set to roll out in the near future, according to a *tweet by reputed leaker WalkingCat*.

According to the leak, a new version of Microsoft’s desktop operating system could be named “The New Windows” when it is announced to consumers in the coming months.

The leak originally stated that “The New Windows” would be announced in March 2021, but WalkingCat *later corrected this prediction*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *“The New Windows” to launch soon – Report*
> A mysterious new version of Microsoft’s Windows operating system is set to roll out in the near future, according to a *tweet by reputed leaker WalkingCat*.
> 
> According to the leak, a new version of Microsoft’s desktop operating system could be named “The New Windows” when it is announced to consumers in the coming months.
> ...



I wonder if it will come with a vaccine, I mean anti-virus, pre-installed...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/21)

*The South African cities with the most expensive electricity*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ensive-electricity.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/21)

*Big increase in access gate hijackings in South Africa*
Insurer Dialdirect says it has seen an increase in hijackings at access gates to complexes and estates in South Africa.

Citing data from the National Hijacking Prevention Academy (NHPA), the insurer said hijackers prefer spots where vehicles are moving slowly or stationary – ideally spots where there are easy escape routes.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...ckings-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)

Fly me to the moon ...
*How to sign up for a seat on SpaceX’s first flight to the Moon*
Hanno Labuschagne3 March 2021
Space enthusiasts looking for an out-of-this-world travel experience can now sign up for a chance to fly on the first civilian trip to the Moon.
Japanese fashion billionaire Yasuka Maezawa is offering up seats on SpaceX’s first lunar orbital flight, which is expected to take place in 2023.
Maezawa secured a seat for himself and eight passengers on the spacecraft back in 2018.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...seat-on-spacexs-first-flight-to-the-moon.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)

*Electronic Toll Collection accused of corrupt payments – OUTA*
The Organisation for Undoing Tax Abuse (OUTA) has *disclosed* allegations of corruption and bribery at Electronic Toll Collection (ETC), which it said was brought to its attention by a whistleblower.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...lection-accused-of-corrupt-payments-outa.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)

*Joke of the day*

*SARB wants to launch South Africa-only bank card to take on Mastercard and Visa*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/bank...bank-card-to-take-on-mastercard-and-visa.html
''The SARB pointed to the success of national white label schemes of this nature that were deployed in* Norway *and other countries as a potential model for emulation.''
_So , they want to copy Norway ,good luck. _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Joke of the day*
> 
> *SARB wants to launch South Africa-only bank card to take on Mastercard and Visa*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/bank...bank-card-to-take-on-mastercard-and-visa.html
> ...


I agree ... good luck with that SARB ... I have visions of card payments being refused

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/21)

*2 South African-born billionaires outperform Amazon, Apple, and Microsoft*
 
  
*Monster Beverage Corporation*, an American firm run by *Rodney Sacks* and *Hilton Schlosberg*, is the top-performing company in the S&P 500 Index over the last 30 years.
What is not common knowledge is that both Sacks and Schlosberg were born in South Africa and attended the University of the Witwatersrand (Wits).
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...pple-and-microsoft.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/21)

Investigations into R82 million worth of communication contracts for the* Department of Health *have revealed that the director of the company involved was working at a petrol station, full time, when the contracts were undertaken. Instead, insiders at the department were under the impression that two close associated with the health minister,* Dr Zweli Mkhize*, were running the show. The associates, who were paid as contractors, deny acting as fronts for the company. The company has no web presence and an office address in a residential area. [Daily Maverick]

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/21)

* Gauteng police commissioner Lieutenant-General Elias Mawela said there are insiders in the police department who collude with criminals involved in cash-in-transit crimes. *
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2021-03-04-cash-in-transit-heists-soar-in-gauteng/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)

*Gauteng driver licence mess*
Inefficiencies and glitches in Gauteng’s new online driver licence booking system have led to South Africans becoming increasingly frustrated and unable to renew or apply for their driver’s licences.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...river-licence-mess.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)

*How much it costs to import a Tesla to South Africa*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...la-to-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter
Rubicon Energy and Electric Mobility Director Greg Blandford has recommended that South Africans don’t import these vehicles themselves, as the process is* expensive *and complex.

“The combination of customs duties, sales tax, and Ad Valorem duty (luxury tax) make it difficult to justify bringing in EVs to South Africa. The barriers for entry are just too high,” Blandford said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)

*Free SuperSport for all DStv customers next weekend*
MultiChoice has *announced* an open weekend for SuperSport content through the DStv app.
Customers subscribed to the DStv Compact Plus, Compact, Family, and Access packages will be able to view all SuperSport channels through the DStv app (formerly known as DStv Now) on Saturday 13 March and Sunday 14 March.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...omers-next-weekend.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/21)

*Licence renewals can now be blocked due to unpaid e-tolls – Report*
In a notice issued to South African motorists via its website, the South African National Roads Agency (Sanral) states that new licence discs can be withheld from drivers until their e-toll bill is settled.

The agency confirmed this warning appeared on the company’s website in a statement to the *City Press*, although it did not state whether licence discs were already being withheld.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...aid-e-tolls-report.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)

*Vumatel’s high fibre prices under fire*
Vumatel is facing criticism for its high fibre prices, but the company says it is necessary for a sustainable business model.

Fibre prices made headlines after *Openserve implemented free speed upgrades* and price cuts on its wholesale fibre and copper products.

Internet service providers (ISPs) were quick to pass these benefits to subscribers who now enjoy higher speeds and, in some cases, lower prices.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/fibre/388580-vumatels-high-fibre-prices-under-fire.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)

*Takealot competitor Everyshop launches *
Everyshop is part of JD Group, which owns many high-profile retail chains, including Incredible Connection and HiFi Corp.

Through these stores, JD Group offers consumers technology products, computers, appliances, and gadgets.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...-big-tech-specials.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)

*Food, electricity and petrol prices are all going up – as South Africans keep getting poorer*

Staff Writer8 March 2021
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...ns-keep-getting-poorer/?utm_source=newsletter

Fuel levies are increasing by 27 cents per litre, which will have a knock-on effect on prices of all goods and services;
Electricity tariffs will be going up by 15.6%, with more hikes coming;
Taxi fares are expected to increase between 7% and 25%;
Food prices are expected to increase by as much as 10%, given all the factors in play.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)

*They’re lying to you about e-tolls*
Critics have accused the South African National Roads Agency Limited (Sanral) of using fear tactics to get motorists to pay their outstanding e-toll bills.

This comes after *weekend reports* which highlighted claims by Sanral that it will now block car licence renewals for motorists who don’t pay for the controversial tolling scheme.

Howard Dembovsky, chairperson of Justice Project South Africa, said that this threat is not new.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/motoring/473672/theyre-lying-to-you-about-e-tolls/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)

I think this post actually belongs in the ''GIGGLES'' thread
*Multichoice supports calls for a household ‘TV tax’ in South Africa*
Pay-TV operator Multichoice says that it supports the SABC’s proposals to introduce a household levy to help save the national broadcaster.
The South African Broadcasting Corporation (SABC) plans to introduce an *annual household levy of R265* on the *eight million households* currently in its TV licence billing system.[  As of 2019, the number of households in South Africa increased and amounted to approximately 17.16 million, roughly 490,000 more than in the previous year]

The SABC said that the levy should apply to all households, including those that use smartphones, tablets and computers to stream TV and radio shows – even if they were not watching SABC programmes.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/med...calls-for-a-household-tv-tax-in-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)

*Give this man a BELL'S !!!*
*Gauteng government will oppose e-tolls: transport MEC*
Staff Writer9 March 2021
 
  
Gauteng roads and transport MEC Jacob Mamabolo says that the province has overwhelmingly rejected e-tolling, and his department will oppose any attempts to link the failed system to regulations.

Speaking in an interview with eNCA, Mamabolo said that he was engaging with Transport minister Fikile Mbalula to address the issue, but that it was clear that Gauteng motorists were not in favour of the scheme.

“As a provincial government, we will spare no effort to completely oppose any attempt that seeks to bring back e-tolls,” he said.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...government-will-oppose-e-tolls-transport-mec/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Give this man a BELL'S !!!*
> *Gauteng government will oppose e-tolls: transport MEC*
> Staff Writer9 March 2021
> 
> ...



Is this just talk or will he stand up and be counted? ... He is after all ANC, and I trust them as much as ....  ... ok, so I don't trust them at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/21)

*All the streaming services you can get for the price of DStv Premium*
There are currently seven major streaming services officially available in South Africa, which are:

Acorn TV
Amazon Prime Video
Apple TV+
Netflix
Showmax
Video Play
VIU
All of them are much cheaper than DStv Premium, with the most popular and expensive being Netflix at R139 on a Standard Plan.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...ou-can-get-for-the-price-of-dstv-premium.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *All the streaming services you can get for the price of DStv Premium*
> There are currently seven major streaming services officially available in South Africa, which are:
> 
> Acorn TV
> ...



Other than for sport ... I can no longer justify DSTV, and like so many others before me ... have flushed it

What you haven't mentioned above, is that there are numerous other free streaming services over and above the paid subscription services, (most of which beat DSTV hands down), and that there are a very limited number of new movies per month on DSTV, with the bulk of their presentation being repeats of these

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (10/3/21)

That time again

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)

*Stage 2 load shedding until Friday*
Eskom will implement Stage 2 load shedding from 5 pm on Wednesday through to 11 pm on Friday night, the state owned power utility said.
However, if generating capacity continues to decline, it may be forced to implement power cuts at short notice even earlier on Wednesday, Eskom said.
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...wer-cuts-69e57854-62b8-429b-9eba-b62138d90626

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)

*SANEF condemns SAPS for shooting at Wits student journalists*
Johannesburg - The South African National Editors’ Forum (Sanef) has condemned the police for shooting at two student journalists during clashes with Wits University student protesters on Wednesday. A 35-year-old man who had just seen a doctor at a local medical centre in Braamfontein was caught in the line of fire and fatally wounded when he was shot with rubber bullets at close range by a police officer.
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...rnalists-494f2b61-ec82-4069-b8af-9fdbb87522d1

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)

*'Blinding Lights' becomes 1st song to remain in Billboard Hot 100 for full year*
The Weeknd's top tune “Blinding Lights” has become the first song to spend a full year in the Top 10 of the Billboard Hot 100 chart, breaking Post Malone's previous record of 39 weeks for “Circles”.

The upbeat tune - which dropped in November 2019 - managed its 52nd consecutive week in the list as it charted at number three.
https://www.iol.co.za/entertainment...ull-year-75055b00-84fb-4f41-b949-1de77f46f266

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)

*Ace Magashule’s former bodyguard gets 15 years in jail for stealing Pierneef painting*
Cape Town - ANC secretary-general Ace Magashule’s former bodyguard has been sentenced to 15 years imprisonment for stealing an R 8 million painting.

Ricardo Mettler, who was Magashule’s bodyguard during his term as the Free State premier, was found guilty on four charges relating to the Pierneef painting.
https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/new...painting-a8c98505-2d64-4c2e-831c-a95c46a8dd80

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *'Blinding Lights' becomes 1st song to remain in Billboard Hot 100 for full year*
> The Weeknd's top tune “Blinding Lights” has become the first song to spend a full year in the Top 10 of the Billboard Hot 100 chart, breaking Post Malone's previous record of 39 weeks for “Circles”.
> 
> The upbeat tune - which dropped in November 2019 - managed its 52nd consecutive week in the list as it charted at number three.
> https://www.iol.co.za/entertainment...ull-year-75055b00-84fb-4f41-b949-1de77f46f266



Has anyone here actually listed to this kak, I mean song  ... Clearly my music tastes aren't mainstream, as I'd rather listen to a toilet flushing that @#$%

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)

*The problem with having a zero-percent alcohol limit for drivers in South Africa – and what can be done to solve it*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...an-be-done-to-solve-it/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)

*What households pay for rates, lights, water and other services in South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...rvices-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)

*Proposed laws Ramaphosa’s cabinet has just approved – including new worker and property rules*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...oved-including-new-worker-and-property-rules/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)

*No pilots*:
SAA is in desperate need of specialists to train pilots – after it locked out professionals who have these skills. As part of its business rescue plans, the airline has significantly cut is pilot roster, which has led to disputes with the SAA Pilots Association (Saapa). Saapa pilots have been locked out of the airline over the dispute, and have received no salaries since December. Attempts to replace these pilots has been met with resistance from Saapa’s legal team, who says it goes against the Labour Relations Act.
[Moneyweb]

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)

*SARS warns of tax deadline – and big fines if you miss it*
he South African Revenue Service (SARS) is calling on employers to prepare data for the annual employers filing season.

“SARS calls on employers to ensure that they are ready to submit their annual reconciliation declarations with the latest and most accurate payroll information about their employees and the tax they have deducted,” said the revenue service.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...of-tax-deadline-and-big-fines-if-you-miss-it/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)

Now you know why Aryanto ''RETIRED''
*The projects your retirement money could help fund in South Africa*
*https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...rement-money-could-help-fund-in-south-africa/*
 
The National Treasury has published its *draft amendments* to Regulation 28 of the Pension Funds Act for public comment, detailing the projects which South African pension funds could soon invest in.

Treasury said that the proposed review of Regulation 28 is informed by calls for increased investment in infrastructure given the current low economic growth climate.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Now you know why Aryanto ''RETIRED''
> *The projects your retirement money could help fund in South Africa*
> *https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...rement-money-could-help-fund-in-south-africa/*
> 
> ...



My concern is that once that door is opened, the cANCer will loot again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> My concern is that once that door is opened, the cANCer will loot again


I also thought it may be a concern, but I firmly believe it’s a fact rather, they have been pilfering in all spheres with no regard to the impact of the normal guy in the street for years, as if there is no end to the income derived from this, and I’m willing to hazard a guess that no benefit or a micro benefit will accrue to the man in the street. Vanity projects have ruined us as a country.

Value for money has not been high on the priority list with anything else that is done, just enrichment of the few. Even in the lockdown scenario gues who didn’t lose their jobs or any perks? By the way your first 3 guesses don’t count!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

*Load-shedding – Eskom in serious trouble *[what's new ?]
The Council for Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR) has released its annual statistics on power generation in South Africa for 2020.

The statistics reveal that load-shedding occurred for 859 hours of the year (9.8%) despite a reduction in demand during the national COVID-19 lockdown.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...in-serious-trouble.html?utm_source=newsletter
AND 
*Eskom stage 2 load-shedding to continue over the weekend*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...e-over-the-weekend.html?utm_source=newsletter
AND
*Eskom targets 4,000 job cuts*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/energy/475554/eskom-targets-4000-job-cuts/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Load-shedding – Eskom in serious trouble *[what's new ?]
> The Council for Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR) has released its annual statistics on power generation in South Africa for 2020.
> 
> The statistics reveal that load-shedding occurred for 859 hours of the year (9.8%) despite a reduction in demand during the national COVID-19 lockdown.
> ...



Ooooi don't rack em an' stack em, as it makes commenting challenging for us mere mortals 
So your first post ... Yeah, I agree ... Same ol', sale ol' ... Whats new
The second one ... So much for all those empty promises 
The last one ... About friggen time ... Their headcount and running costs have risen at unprecedented rates post 1996, yet the production power has declined over the same period

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

A picture of a patent for earlier ''vaping'' device H A Gilbert -1963 - wanna build one @Intuthu Kagesi ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

This is supposedly the very first Ruyan ecig model sold...
The Ruyan ecigarette seems to be what really started it all, commercially speaking. I believe it was first released in 2003 to the European market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> A picture of a patent for earlier ''vaping'' device H A Gilbert -1963 - wanna build one @Intuthu Kagesi ?


Funny thing is that I have considered building, (_from original design notes_), one of the even earlier devices, simply out of curiosity  ... You do know that YOU would be actively involved if we choose to give it go  #justsaying
We would have to redesign it / them partially too, as not all the required details are in the patent drawings, and we'd also have to make allowances for modern materials and safety protocols, buuuuut ... I reckon it could be a fun project

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (13/3/21)

Jonathan Davis from Korn shared this video earlier. Why didn't I have such cool teachers?



Then again, maybe it's a good thing Ms Ebersohn wasn't into the metal of the mid 1980s.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Funny thing is that I have considered building, (_from original design notes_), one of the even earlier devices, simply out of curiosity  ... You do know that YOU would be actively involved if we choose to give it go  #justsaying
> We would have to redesign it / them partially too, as not all the required details are in the patent drawings, and we'd also have to make allowances for modern materials and safety protocols, buuuuut ... I reckon it could be a fun project


Cool , can we build a copper one ?- it will be steampunk de luxe !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Cool , can we build a copper one ?- it will be steampunk de luxe !



Lets have a look at it  ... Are we keeping the external dimensions and going hi-tech inner workings, or old school all the way?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Lets have a look at it  ... Are we keeping the external dimensions and going hi-tech inner workings, or old school all the way?


outside old school - inside hi tech ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/21)

*Ministers owe millions in rent on houses paid for by taxpayers* - What's new ?
Jamie McKane14 March 2021
Current and former government ministers owe millions of rand in rent on homes that have been subsidised by taxpayers, according to a report by *The Sunday Times*.
Public works minister Patricia de Lille has sent letters to a number of high-profile politicians in an effort to recover more than R8 million in rental arrears.

Government ministers are not the only ones who have not paid rent – the South African Post Office (SAPO) has failed to pay rent on many of its offices for some time now.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...t-on-houses-paid-for-by-taxpayers-report.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/21)

*Eskom* wants to increase the price it pays for coal delivered by South32 to its Duvha power station despite the National Treasury opposing the idea.

This is according to a *report by The Sunday Times*, which cited sources with knowledge of the transaction.

Last year, Treasury rejected Eskom’s request to award South32 a R66-billion coal contract which would see Eskom pay R478 per ton.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...h-treasury-over-plan-to-hike-coal-prices.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Room Fogger (14/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Eskom* wants to increase the price it pays for coal delivered by South32 to its Duvha power station despite the National Treasury opposing the idea.
> 
> This is according to a *report by The Sunday Times*, which cited sources with knowledge of the transaction.
> 
> ...


It used to be delivered to the station straight from the mine via conveyor belt at a fraction of this cost, now we have hundreds of truck contractorperneurs destroying the roads around the stations and causing havoc on the roads at “inflated” prices. I can understand this in an emergency when a serious breakdown occurs but they had 3 months stock at all times, and no wet coal as it was coveredin transit, so dry stuff arriving in real time, sounds like a guaranteed way to price yourself out of your market business plan. Most of that cost is transport and profit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (14/3/21)

https://www.ecr.co.za/news/news/father-cassette-tape-dies-94/

*Father of the cassette tape dies at 94*

Updated March 13, 2021, 12:20 p.m. | By *AFP*

Share this:

   
_Tributes rolled in Friday after Dutch engineer Lou Ottens, credited with inventing the audio cassette tape and helping create the compact disc, died at the age of 94._





AFP
Created by Ottens while working for electrical giant Philips, cassettes made music truly portable for the first time and allowed a generation of music fans to make mix-tapes of their favourite songs.

Versatile if infuriatingly easy to unspool, more than 100 billion cassette tapes were produced worldwide in their heyday from the 1960s to the 1980s and have even enjoyed a recent retro resurgence.

"It saddened all of us to hear about Lou Ottens' passing," Olga Coolen, director of the Philips Museum in Eindhoven, said in a statement supplied to AFP.

"Lou was an extraordinary man who loved technology, even as his inventions had humble beginnings."

He died on March 6 in the village of Duizel near the Belgian border, Philips said.

Born in 1926 in the Dutch city of Bellingwolde, Ottens showed his interest in technology at a young age during the occupation of the Netherlands by Nazi Germany in World War II.

He built a radio to receive the "free Dutch" Radio Oranje with a special antenna that he called the "Germanenfilter" because it could avoid Nazi jammers, Dutch newspaper NRC reported.

Ottens joined Philips after studying engineering at university where he and his team developed the world's first portable tape recorder, according to Philips.

But he became frustrated with the bulky reel-to-reel system that needed manual winding and so invented the cassette in 1962.

"The cassette tape was invented out of irritation about the existing tape recorder, it's that simple," Ottens was quoted as saying by NRC in one interview.

- 'Wooden block' -

The technology that made the portable cassette player possible and filled millions of teenage bedrooms with music started in the humblest of ways, said Coolen.

"During the development of the cassette tape, in the early 1960s, (Ottens) had a wooden block made that fit exactly in his coat pocket," she added.

"This was how big the first compact cassette was to be, making it a lot handier than the bulky tape recorders in use at the time."

The historic wooden block prototype was sadly "lost when Lou used it to prop up his jack while change a flat tire," added Coolen.

Ottens then supervised a team that developed the compact disc which was then produced by Philips and Japanese electronics giant Sony.

More than 200 billion CDs have since been produced, Philips said.

Once consigned to the dustbin of musical history, cassettes have been enjoying a resurgence of late.

Cassette tape album sales in the US grew by 23 percent in 2018, according to tracker Nielsen Music, jumping from 178,000 copies the previous year to 219,000.

Despite being the unsung hero of the music world, Ottens' career was not without its frustrations.

Sony brought out not only its first CD before Philips, but also the famed Walkman that transformed the way people listen to music -- years later he said that "it still hurts that we didn't have one".

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)

*“Deathtrap” ambulances in South Africa a serious problem*
Illegally-converted panel vans (most commonly Toyota vehicles) that are sold as taxis and ambulances have been described as “*deathtraps*” and “*coffins on wheels*” due to their relatively flimsy construction.

The scale of these illegal conversions was first revealed in a *Public Protector’s Report* published in 2019, with a great deal of the evidence being supplied by former banker and whistleblower Hennie De Beer.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-a-serious-problem.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)

*Here’s how many South Africans have moved to the UK*
The UK’s office for national statistics has published its latest data showing how many foreign nationals are currently living in the country.

The data – which is based on the country’s annual population survey – shows the number of overseas-born people (by country) which live permanently in the UK as of the end of June 2020.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...have-moved-to-the-uk-2/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)

Load-shedding will continue nationwide until 05:00 on Wednesday 17 March.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)

*Should you start mining cryptocurrency?*
With the caveat that this article is not financial advice, buying expensive graphics cards to mine cryptocurrency in South Africa is not recommended.

More often than not, you are better off simply buying cryptocurrencies from an exchange with the money you would have spent on a mining rig.

On top of that, mining rigs are hot, noisy, and must be monitored and maintained constantly.
Full article at :
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/cryp...much-we-are-making.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)

*Illegally-converted panel vans* (most commonly Toyota vehicles) that are sold as taxis and ambulances have been described as “*deathtraps*” and “*coffins on wheels*” due to their relatively flimsy construction.

The scale of these illegal conversions was first revealed in a *Public Protector’s Report* published in 2019, with a great deal of the evidence being supplied by former banker and whistleblower Hennie De Beer.
http://www.pprotect.org/sites/default/files/legislation_report/Panel Van Correct Report.pdf

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)

Mid-month data from the Central Energy Fund points to a *big hike in fuel prices in April*, following sizeable increases in the first three months of 2021.

The CEF data shows an under-recovery across the board, with prices expected to rise around 90 cents per litre for petrol, and 66 cents per litre for diesel.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ene...trol-price-for-april-2/?utm_source=newsletter


*Petrol 95*: increase of 90 cents per litre;
*Petrol 93*: increase of 87 cents per litre;
*Diesel 0.05%:* increase of 66 cents per litre;
*Diesel 0.005%:* increase of 65 cents per litre;
*Illuminating Paraffin:* increase of 62 cents per litre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)

Read and weep...
*Load-shedding is here to stay, and it is every man for himself*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ry-man-for-himself.html?utm_source=newsletter

''Yelland’s most important message to South African households and businesses is to become *self-sufficient*.
If possible, people should generate their own electricity to relief Eskom off its burden and limit their reliance on grid electricity.
This is a good option for households and smaller businesses, but for large customers there is a regulatory obstacle.''
''The direct costs of the efforts to improve the performance of Medupi and Kusile, the indirect costs of their poor performance on lost production and lost sales, and the cost to the economy due to load shedding, is truly enormous and still to be calculated.''

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)

*Fresh push to move parliament from Cape Town to Pretoria*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-cape-town-to-pretoria/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi (17/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Read and weep...
> *Load-shedding is here to stay, and it is every man for himself*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ry-man-for-himself.html?utm_source=newsletter
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)

''Eskom has *announced* it will completely suspend load-shedding for four hours on Thursday in order for South Africans to bear witness to the memorial service of King Goodwill Zwelithini.

“In order to allow the nation to participate in the memorial service of His Majesty King Goodwill Zwelithini kaBhekuzule, Eskom has decided to suspend the implementation of load-shedding between 10:00 and 14:00 tomorrow,” the utility stated on Wednesday night.''

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)

The weirdest reason to go on a shooting spree ...

(CNN)A man suspected of killing eight people at three Atlanta-area spas was headed to Florida "perhaps to carry out additional shootings" when he was arrested Tuesday night, Atlanta's mayor said Wednesday, citing investigators.

''Long was arrested Tuesday night about 150 miles south of Atlanta, in a traffic stop on Interstate 75, authorities said.
After his arrest, Long indicated to investigators he believed _he had a sex addiction and "an issue with porn,_" and claimed to see the spas as "a temptation ... that he wanted to eliminate," Cherokee County sheriff's Capt. Jay Baker said at Wednesday's news conference''
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/03/17/us/metro-atlanta-shootings-wednesday/index.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)

*Primary school principal suspended for 'lowering pupil into pit toilet' to retrieve dropped cellphone *
https://www.heraldlive.co.za/news/2...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1615881030

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)

WhatsApp has *dropped support for Apple’s iOS 9* mobile operating system, cutting off users of older iPhones which are not capable of running more recent software.

This is *according to a recent update* on the app’s official FAQ page, which now states only iPhones running iOS 10 and newer are supported on WhatsApp.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/389954-whatsapp-drops-support-for-older-iphones.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)

I have reported on the power ships previously and there was a big hoo-haa about it then...predictably, South African style, it was shot down . Now when they see the depth of feces they are floating in [pun intended] ,WOW- the power ships are sailing again .
*South Africa to get 3 powerships to solve load-shedding problems*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-shedding-problems.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/21)

_*S.A need to follow suite with Apple and Samsung trying to ''CUT COST TO CONSUMERS'' by removing essential items from the box 
this is B/S ,I had to buy a charging brick from MTN just to be able to charge the S21 -NOT IMPRESSED and the money I ''saved'' went towards an essential item -the provided cable is a c to c cable that needs a different brick to charge.*_

*Apple fined R29.8 million for selling iPhones without chargers*
Hanno Labuschagne23 March 2021
 
Apple has been fined $2 million (R29.8 million) for selling its iPhone smartphones without chargers in Brazil.
The penalty was issued by Sao Paulo-based consumer protection agency *Procon-SP Foundation*, who said the company had used “misleading advertising” when selling its iPhone 12 smartphone.
“Apple committed an abusive practice by selling a smartphone model without the power charger adapter, a necessary and essential accessory for its operation,” Procon said.
With the launch of the iPhone 12 in October 2020, Apple announced the box would not include the charging brick or wired earphones that were previously shipped with its flagship smartphones.
Procon said it had asked Apple for explanations on several points regarding this decision after receiving complaints from consumers.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/smar...ion-for-selling-iphones-without-chargers.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/21)

*Some 18,000 people have been evacuated from severe floods across New South Wales (NSW) in Australia, with more heavy rainfall predicted.*

The state's entire coast is now under a severe weather warning.

Days of torrential downpours have caused rivers and dams to overflow around Sydney - the state capital - and in south-east Queensland.

The military is being deployed to help with search and rescue, in what has been called a "one-in-50-years event".
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-56476998

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/21)

*Egypt's Suez Canal has been blocked by a large container ship that ran aground after losing control, causing a traffic jam of cargo vessels in the region.*

Tug boats were deployed to help shift the 400m-long (1312ft) and 59m-wide ship - the Ever Given - but there are fears it could remain trapped for days.

The incident occurred just north of the port of Suez early on Tuesday.

The waterway connects the Mediterranean to the Red Sea, providing the shortest sea link between Asia and Europe.

The Ever Given, registered in Panama, was bound for the port city of Rotterdam in the Netherlands from China and was passing northwards through the canal on its way to the Mediterranean.

It became trapped at about 07:40 local time (05:40 GMT) on Tuesday.





https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-56505413

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/21)

*Price increases you can expect in South Africa over the next few months*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...er-the-next-few-months/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/21)

*Ramaphosa slams South African banks.*
South African President Cyril Ramaphosa criticized the nation’s biggest banks for failing to speedily disburse government-backed loans to businesses struggling to survive the coronavirus pandemic, and for not doing enough to promote investment and create jobs.

The government agreed to guarantee* R200 billion* ($13.3 billion) of loans last year as part of its response to Covid-19, less than* R18 billion* has been dispensed so far.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/bank...anks-for-disappointing-covid-19-response.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)

*Driving a Ferrari – but earning less than R34,000 per month*
Many South Africans are living lavish lifestyles but only declare meager incomes to the South African Revenue Service (SARS).

This was revealed by Judge Dennis Davis, chair of the Davis tax committee, during a webinar about the future of financial wealth in South Africa.

Davis said they recently did a study on a group of people “with very fancy Ferraris parked outside a hotel”.


The person he was working with at SARS took down the registration numbers of the 26 Ferraris and looked at how much tax they pay.

What it revealed was that not one of the owners returned a taxable income of more than R400,000 per year, or R34,000 per month.
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...n-r34000-per-month.html?utm_source=newsletter

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)

*FYI*
Criminals have found savvier ways to work around electric fencing.
A social media post has been doing the rounds where a plastic rake is used to hold up electric fencing.
The wires can be seen lifted and a space made available to gain entry.
The Parow Community Policing Forum (CPF) shared this post on their social media page to warn community members.
Vice-chairperson of the CPF, Roger Cannon, said their message was for people to rather take their old stuff and throw it at the dump rather than leave them at their bin like the rakes.
“These things are being used by criminals to gain entry.
“It started when people use to have those spikes on their fences.
“They would throw out old carpets and the criminals would use this to lay over the spikes to get in.
“Now they are using anti-shock materials for the electric fences,” said Cannon.
Verena Hulme, Cape Town North District manager at Fidelity ADT said: “We are aware of social media reports in Cape Town about this new trend involving a rake.

“There have also been similar reports in parts of Pretoria.''

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Egypt's Suez Canal has been blocked by a large container ship that ran aground after losing control, causing a traffic jam of cargo vessels in the region.*
> 
> Tug boats were deployed to help shift the 400m-long (1312ft) and 59m-wide ship - the Ever Given - but there are fears it could remain trapped for days.
> 
> ...


UPDATE
*Massive ship blocking the Suez Canal has been freed*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...ocking-the-suez-canal-ever-given-freed-2021-3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> UPDATE
> *Massive ship blocking the Suez Canal has been freed*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...ocking-the-suez-canal-ever-given-freed-2021-3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)

*Tshwane family shocked at strangers buried on top of father's grave*
Pretoria - An Eersterust family have been struggling for three years to reunite their parents in death after discovering that another couple had been buried on top of their father’s grave without their knowledge.

The family said they were shocked and angry to find out that they would not be able to fulfil their mother’s dying wish to be buried with her husband at the Eersterust Cemetery.




https://www.iol.co.za/pretoria-news...rs-grave-8557cd78-2dcf-41f4-80a9-a45904605a69

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)

*WATCH: SAPS launch investigation into White River police station assault*
Police are investigating the circumstances that led to a violent attack inside the White River police station yesterday.

Video footage, which has since gone viral on social media, shows a man being assaulted by a group of men inside the police station.

Police spokesperson Brigadier Leonard Hlathi said police were aware of the altercation, which happened yesterday morning.

It is alleged that the men are security guards who had earlier tried to force the man and his fiancé off the road.

He said the conduct of the people who were involved in the physical fight were unacceptable and the man who appears to be assaulted on the video is urged to register a criminal case for investigation purposes.

“This incident is unfortunate and shows lawlessness on the part of the individuals involved, as a police station is not a battle ground.
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-assault-562fb12b-9bb0-44ca-98f2-eb48fe06d148

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)

social comment

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (31/3/21)

Not sure if this goes here or the giggles thread.




Edit : This is not true! Niehaus won't be able to get his head from Zuma's backside to able to pull this off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/21)

*Record-high petrol prices for South Africa coming – AA*
The expected fuel price increases for April 2021 are as follows:


Petrol – *73 cents increase per litre*
Diesel – *39 cents increase per litre*
Illuminating Paraffin – *37 cents increase per litre*
https://topauto.co.za/news/9907/rec...south-africa-coming-aa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/21)

*Eskom’s Kusile power station is now half-finished – 13 years after construction started*
Hanno Labuschagne31 March 2021
 
  
Eskom has *announced* that another unit at its coal-powered Kusile Power Station in Mpumalanaga has achieved commercial operation status, bringing the completion of the power plant to its halfway mark.

Commercial operation means that the unit has now met the requirements for full technical, statutory, safety, and legal compliance.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...shed-13-years-after-construction-started.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (1/4/21)

This was from yesterday. If it was today I would thought it was an April's fools. But then again, everyday is April's fools in South Africa.

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ds-power-c9fbae67-375c-4df8-a411-6e2ab5938eda

*Limpopo pastor farts on congregation to heal them with ’God’s power’*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)

*A list of failure*
South Africa’s state-owned companies facing financial crisis
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...tate-owned-companies-facing-financial-crisis/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)

Adephi said:


> This was from yesterday. If it was today I would thought it was an April's fools. But then again, everyday is April's fools in South Africa.
> 
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ds-power-c9fbae67-375c-4df8-a411-6e2ab5938eda
> 
> *Limpopo pastor farts on congregation to heal them with ’God’s power’*


''If I can't DOOM you , I will fumigate you''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)

*SA Reserve Bank seizes R19.7 million from Gupta-owned Sahara Computers*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...d-sahara-computers.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)

*How much money the toll route between Johannesburg and Durban collects every month*
When looking at these combined amounts, Mbalula said that the route collected *R2.3 billion in the 2019/20 audited financial year*.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...n-collects-every-month/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)

*Here are the big price hikes you can expect this month*
READ AND WEEP
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...he-big-price-hikes-you-can-expect-this-month/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)

Kopdoek at her best !
''In a media briefing on Thursday (1 April), the minister said that police officer will establish roadblocks throughout the country to enforce the regulations.''

This poor officer is going to be extremely tired by next Tuesday...

“Over the weekend they are not allowed to carry alcohol from one place to the other. Today yes, but as from midnight today (1 April) until midnight on Monday (5 April) they are not allowed.''

*Do not carry it *, you may however put it in your boot or backseat of the car ?

*UPDATE*
Dlamini-Zuma insisted at the briefing transporting of alcohol was not allowed as part of a Easter weekend prohibition on off-site alcohol sales — but lawyers were quick to point out that this was not what the gazetted regulations stated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/21)

*Electricity price shock for Joburg residents possible*
Johannesburg residents could soon be paying R200 more for electricity each month, even before they start using it.

This is if a proposed capacity charge for prepaid electricity users in the city comes into effect at the start of July 2021.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...residents-possible.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)

*Pay up, Eskom*
Staff Writer7 April 2021



  
Eskom should pay the pending dues for the software that they use, Oracle South Africa said amidst a payment spat between the two companies.

The Johannesburg High Court last week dismissed Eskom’s application to prevent Oracle from withdrawing its services over a payment dispute.

Eskom has a contractual agreement with Oracle to provide products, services, and technical support until 31 March 2022.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/392425-pay-up-eskom.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)

*TAX ON PETROL 07/04 - FYI
*
A breakdown of the taxes (for 95 Petrol), according to the department is as follows:

*Fuel levy:* 393 cents per litre
*Road Accident Fund levy*: 218 cents per litre
*Customs and excise*: 4 cents per litre
*Demand-side management levy*: 10 cents per litre
*Other levies:* 1 cent per litre
Together these costs mean that around *R6.26 per litre will go to some form of tax or levy* when buying petrol from Today – around 36% of the retail price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/21)

*Eskom fuel supplier paid ANC to score R15-billion deal*
Bloomberg8 April 2021
 
  
An oil blending and storage company secured deals to supply South Africa’s state power utility with fuel oil worth more than R15 billion ($1 billion) at inflated prices by paying inducements, including donations to the ruling party, a forensic investigation has found.

*Econ Oil & Energy Ltd.* allegedly won the contracts with the help of Thandi Marah, then senior manager of business enablement at Eskom Holdings SOC Ltd., who interfered in the tender processes, said legal firm Bowmans, which Eskom commissioned to conduct the probe.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...5-billion-contract.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Eskom fuel supplier paid ANC to score R15-billion deal*
> Bloomberg8 April 2021
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprised in the least

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)

And over @ EKSDOM 
*Eskom paid R26.00 for one-ply toilet rolls which cost R3.99 at Checkers*

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-r3-99-at-checkers.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)

*South Africa to set up new land court – which will allow ‘hearsay’ evidence on land claims*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/pro...h-will-allow-hearsay-evidence-on-land-claims/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)

*Prince Phillip has died*
The Telegraph
“It is with deep sorrow that Her Majesty The Queen has announced the death of her beloved husband, His Royal Highness The #PrincePhillip , Duke of Edinburgh.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)

*Plan to introduce new bank cards in South Africa could lead to trouble: think tank*
The Free Market Foundation (FMF) has warned against the South African Reserve Bank’s (SARB’s) proposal to introduce domestic cards.

In a consultation paper *published *on 2 March, the central bank said that it was conducting an assessment that will look at creating ‘white-label’ banking cards that can only be used in South Africa or neighbouring countries.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...-to-trouble-think-tank/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)

*White appointments at Eskom based on performance and delivery – De Ruyter*

Staff Writer12 April 2021



 
Eskom CEO Andre de Ruyter has denied wrongdoing in the appointments of a number of senior employees at the power utility over the course of 2020.

This comes after suspended chief procurement officer Solly Tshitangano claimed De Ruyter was racist by giving preference to white-owned companies in the awarding of supplier contracts and subverting protocols to appoint white persons in key positions at the company.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...delivery-de-ruyter.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)

*South African airline war – Flights from R499 and dogs allowed to sit with owners*
South African airlines are doing everything they can to attract customers, like slashing prices and allowing passengers to take their dogs on a flight with them.

The airline industry took a tremendous knock in 2020 following the COVID-19 pandemic and related travel bans.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...r499-and-dogs-allowed-to-sit-with-owners.html

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)

*Third of senior government employees in South Africa are not qualified – here are the worst departments*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...qualified-here-are-the-worst-departments.html
Senior managers in South African government require at least an NQF Level 7 qualification, which is equal to a Bachelor’s Degree or Advanced Diploma.

According to information captured in government’s Personal and Salary System (PERSAL) as of 15 February 2021, however, there were no records of such qualifications for* 3,301 of the 9,477 senior managers* in the public service.

Scary - Health: 56
No wonder S.A. is broke -National Treasury: 64
N/c - Police: 228
The Waiting Dept -Home Affairs: 56

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)

*Cadena de Ondas Populares Españolas*, otherwise known as COPE, associated with the number one newspaper in Madrid, is carrying a story about vaping. In it, a professor of chemistry says that driving down any street in Madrid exposes a person to more toxins than vaping an e-cigarette.
The article(1) repeats the fact that vaping is vastly safer than smoking, stating that experts say vaping is at least 90% safer than smoking. It goes on to quote Professor Angel González Ureña, Professor Emeritus of Chemistry and director of the Department of Lasers and Molecular Beams of the Multidisciplinary Institute of the Complutense University, stating *the streets of Madrid carry far greater danger than an electronic cigarette*.

González Ureña explained that in several experiments, it the relative risk posed to drivers was "_absolutely clear_".

"_We have conducted some experiments here in Madrid, analysing the gases on a normal street, because of traffic, and compared to e-cigarettes and I can tell them that for many chemists if you walk down any street you are exposed to more toxic than if you inhale an e-cigarette. That's for sure_," he told COPE.

The piece goes on to cite Peter Harper, who is responsible for oncology at Guy's, King's and St Thomas hospitals in London and now provides advice to the French government on its strategy to combat cancer and tobacco related disease. He told COPE that city pollution causes more problems than the inhalation of ecig vapour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (14/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Third of senior government employees in South Africa are not qualified – here are the worst departments*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...qualified-here-are-the-worst-departments.html
> Senior managers in South African government require at least an NQF Level 7 qualification, which is equal to a Bachelor’s Degree or Advanced Diploma.
> 
> ...



Way back when, the Post Office (to name but one organisation) required a Std 6 for entry level workers and the sky was the limit. A huge number of senior staff members had no qualifications to speak of - but they did have an intimate knowledge of every single aspect of the organisational structure and operations. Clearly they had a fair amount of talent as well...

This was pretty common across the private sector as well, sometimes in industries and professions that might come as a surprise. However, every one of these businesses had firmly entrenched training and ongoing education and strict merit-based promotional systems (or you went to the right school).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)

DavyH said:


> Way back when, the Post Office (to name but one organisation) required a Std 6 for entry level workers and the sky was the limit. A huge number of senior staff members had no qualifications to speak of - but they did have an intimate knowledge of every single aspect of the organisational structure and operations. Clearly they had a fair amount of talent as well...
> 
> This was pretty common across the private sector as well, sometimes in industries and professions that might come as a surprise. However, every one of these businesses had firmly entrenched training and ongoing education and strict merit-based promotional systems (or you went to the right school).


My Mom worked at the P O for 48 years and knew everything P O related - she even went to help out when they got stuck after her retirement , Things were working , even if they had to do most things by hand ,calculator ,pen and paper were their tools of the trade.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)

*New BEE laws let minister ‘make up rules for himself’: business group*
Business Group Sakeliga says that the proposed Employment Equity Amendment Bill risks upending companies and hurting workers, as it would introduce onerous new requirements.

In a briefing to parliament on Tuesday (13 April), the group said that the bill empowers the minister of labour to prescribe racial demographic employment targets for individual companies to implement at every workplace and at every occupational level, under threat of fines and denial of compliance certificates.

“The bill envisions a future where every organisation, at each of its workplaces, at every occupation level, and in all its teams, reflect the racial demographics of the country, the province or the sector – whichever the minister picks.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...himself-business-group/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)

*It’s time to change how South Africa’s petrol price is calculated*
Providing cheaper fuels to South African citizens will not happen with the flick of switch but will require a multi-faceted, multi-departmental approach with the involvement of the private sector, says the Automobile Association (AA).

Presenting to parliament on Wednesday (14 April), the association said that long-term analysis of the components of the fuel price needs to be done as a matter of urgency.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ene...ol-price-is-calculated/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)

*Sasol and Toyota planning massive ‘green’ highway project for South Africa*

Sasol plans to develop the use of green hydrogen by fuel cell vehicles on a major South African freight route as the company examines ways to lower its own emissions.

Along with partner Toyota Motor Corp, it intends to develop a pilot project – using a key highway such as the N3 running between Durban and Johannesburg – for heavy-duty, long-haul vehicles powered by hydrogen, Sasol said in a statement Wednesday.

Toyota expects to introduce a prototype truck, currently being developed in Japan, as soon as it’s available.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ene...ssive-green-highway-project-for-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *New BEE laws let minister ‘make up rules for himself’: business group*
> Business Group Sakeliga says that the proposed Employment Equity Amendment Bill risks upending companies and hurting workers, as it would introduce onerous new requirements.
> 
> In a briefing to parliament on Tuesday (13 April), the group said that the bill empowers the minister of labour to prescribe racial demographic employment targets for individual companies to implement at every workplace and at every occupational level, under threat of fines and denial of compliance certificates.
> ...


*Warning that new business rules will push skilled people to leave South Africa*
The proposed *Employment Equity Amendment Bill* has proved to be highly divisive with unions and business groups indicating that the proposed changes it will introduce will fundamentally shake-up business in the country.

Presenting to parliament this week, civil rights group the Institute of Race Relations (IRR) said that South Africa risks triggering a flight of scarce skills and capital if it presses ahead with the changes.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ll-push-skilled-people-to-leave-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)

*South Africa’s state of disaster extended by another month*
In a gazette published on Wednesday (14 April), Dlamini-Zuma said that the state of disaster will now continue until 15 May 2021.

South Africa declared a national state of disaster under Section 27(1) and Section 27(2) of the Disaster Management Act on 15 March 2020 in response to the coronavirus pandemic.
Government has relied on the state of disaster to introduce and give effect to lockdown restrictions, which it has used to curb the spread of the Covid-19 pandemic.

However, it has also faced criticism for giving national government wide-ranging powers over the lives of citizens, with almost no limits, and little to no oversight from parliament.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...tate-of-disaster-extended-by-another-month-2/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)

Government has gazetted new rules for* domestic workers *in South Africa, which will see them covered under the Compensation for Occupational Injuries and Diseases Act (Coida).

The changes, which were officially introduced in March, confirm that domestic workers are now covered under the act for illness or injury contracted at work.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...are-the-forms-you-need/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)

*Here is the expected petrol price for May*

*Petrol 95*: increase of 6 cents per litre;
*Petrol 93*: increase of 1 cent per litre;
*Diesel 0.05%:* decrease of 31 cents per litre;
*Diesel 0.005%:* decrease of 32 cents per litre;
*Illuminating Paraffin:* decrease of 26 cents per litre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)

*South Africans emigrating* to greener pastures may be prevented from leaving the country – or worse – if their application for tax clearance is denied by the South African Revenue Service (SARS).

Recent changes to expatriate tax procedures and SARS’ dramatically improved auditing capabilities mean the exit process is more stringent than ever, said specialist firm Tax Consulting South Africa.

https://businesstech.co.za/news/wea...yers-should-know-about/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)

*South Africa’s spats with J&J, Pfizer mask patent concerns*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...as-spats-with-jj-pfizer-mask-patent-concerns/
South Africa and India are calling for a broad waiver of World Trade Organization rules on the production and export of vaccines and other medical goods needed to combat the coronavirus, a move that could increase access to treatment for developing nations.

The tension is manifesting itself in spats between the government and Johnson & Johnson and Pfizer Inc. over terms in their supply contracts

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)

*The Road Accident Fund *(RAF) has secured an extraordinary court order preventing successful claimants and their attorneys from laying claim to money in its bank account and other assets in order to recover what they are owed.

The Fund is facing imminent implosion, the consequences of which will be disastrous.





A constitutional crisis is brewing, Pretoria High Court Judge Pieter Meyer, with Judges Leicester Adams and Johann van der Westhuizen concurring, said in Friday’s (9 April) ruling.

Judge Meyer explained that implosion of the fund will trigger a section of the Road Accident Fund Act which bars any claims against it for compensation.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...acing-implosion-and-it-could-hit-your-pocket/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)

*‘I’ve got two cats, they can take one’ – Lungisa on order to pay R844k*
Former Nelson Mandela Bay councillor Andile Lungisa says he will study High Court judgement ordering him to pay the DA's Rayno Kayser R844,000 in damages following an assault incident during a council brawl. 

Lungisa said this was not over yet.

“We will read the judgement. I think we will appeal that judgement. If we fail on the appeal, I’ve got two cats at home which I own they can take one, and then I will remain with one.”
https://ewn.co.za/2021/04/18/i-ve-g...take-one-lungisa-on-order-to-pay-kayser-r844k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)

*City of Cape Town fire* and rescue services spokesperson Jermaine Carelse said, “At about 08:45 am the City’s fire and rescue was alerted to a vegetation fire above Phillip Kgosana Drive. Fire crews were immediately dispatched to the scene, with the fire currently spreading from Rhodes Memorial towards the University of Cape Town. A section of the tea room at Rhodes Memorial has been destroyed, and people are urged not to enter the area.”

He said no injuries have been reported, and the cause of the fire was yet to be determined.





*Download the Eyewitness News app to your iOS or Android device.*
*UPDATE !*
CAPE TOWN - At least two buildings are reported to be on fire at the University of Cape Town (UCT).

Reports said Fuller House - a student residence - is on fire - but all students were evacuated.

This comes after at least two floors at the Jagger Library were destroyed.

The library has been the home of many special collections and manuscripts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)

*Suspicious ?
*
JOHANNESBURG – Eyewitness News has reliably learned that the offices of the State Capture Inquiry in Parktown were burgled overnight.
It’s understood several laptops were stolen.
Investigations are underway with officials still trying to ascertain the extent of the theft.

The commission will continue to hear testimony from oversight-related evidence from the Speaker of the National Assembly Thandi Modise at 10h00 on Monday, 19 April 2021.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (18/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Suspicious ?
> *
> JOHANNESBURG – Eyewitness News has reliably learned that the offices of the State Capture Inquiry in Parktown were burgled overnight.
> It’s understood several laptops were stolen.
> ...


For sale: several laptops, recently restored to factory settings and wiped. Contact Ace or Jacob at 011-STE ALIT

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)

*Fluorescent light bulb sales can be banned*
The aim of the new specifications is to improve the safety, performance and energy efficiency of lightbulbs approved for use in South Africa by phasing out inefficient and environmentally harmful lighting products.

“Compact fluorescent lamps (CFLs) currently on the market would not meet the specifications; it is more likely that LEDs would become the preferred choice of lamp,” explained Bashanti Mogosetsi, the project manager for appliance standards and labelling programme at SANEDI.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...bulb-sales-can-be-banned-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)

*Nathi Mthethwa could strip Cricket South Africa of its powers*
JOHANNESBURG - Sports Minister Nathi Mthethwa could this week ban Cricket South Africa from being the authority that runs the sport in country after the organisation’s provincial presidents failed to vote for the necessary amendments to allow a restructuring of CSA’s administration.
https://www.iol.co.za/sport/cricket...s-powers-7c129ef8-3a63-4b61-aa1a-0e83f8ad6a4a

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (19/4/21)

Look at this bs...

Open the link and see the first image 

https://rekord.co.za/373509/centurion-store-raided-for-drugs-three-arrested/?noapp=true

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/4/21)

Adephi said:


> Look at this bs...
> 
> Open the link and see the first image
> 
> https://rekord.co.za/373509/centurion-store-raided-for-drugs-three-arrested/?noapp=true


Wtf. Thats ridiculous

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/4/21)

On another note. Thats some good looking bud right there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/4/21)

The label on the bottom right corner looks so familiar. Just cant put my finger on it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (19/4/21)

Adephi said:


> Look at this bs...
> 
> Open the link and see the first image
> 
> https://rekord.co.za/373509/centurion-store-raided-for-drugs-three-arrested/?noapp=true



The image on fb is bigger than the one in the article




Will see on Thursday when the newspaper come out if there is something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)

*MetroFibre is increasing the speeds of its fibre-to-the-home products and is introducing a new 300Mbps service.*

The company has informed its ISP clients that their speeds will be increased free of charge from 1 June 2021.

“Your package will be adjusted to the next higher speed at no additional cost,” MetroFibre said.

“We have also introduced a new package – 300Mbps to ensure our 200Mbps customers also benefit from this upgrade”.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/fibr...ome-speed-upgrades.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)

*Major strikes planned for South Africa – including one that could cut off water supply*
Labour unions have threatened to down tools and embark on mass industrial action as the impasse around government wage negotiations continues.

The *Daily Maverick* reports that government has remained steadfast in its decision to introduce a salary freeze for South Africa’s 1.3 million public servants during the 2021/22 financial year.
“Public servants [*I think ALL employees*]can no longer pay the price for the country’s economic woes fuelled by rampant fraud, corruption, and mismanagement,” said Maleka. 
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...d-cut-off-water-supply/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## alex1501 (20/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Major strikes planned for South Africa – including one that could cut off water supply*
> Labour unions have threatened to down tools and embark on mass industrial action as the impasse around government wage negotiations continues.
> 
> The *Daily Maverick* reports that government has remained steadfast in its decision to introduce a salary freeze for South Africa’s 1.3 million public servants during the 2021/22 financial year.
> ...



From the same article:
"The decision that we have taken as SAMWU to go on strike is a painful one as we know that *taps will definitely run dry in all areas that are serviced by Rand Water.* However this is noble, justifiable and well within our rights."

Where is the nobility in terrorizing the entire region (9+ million people)?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)

alex1501 said:


> From the same article:
> "The decision that we have taken as SAMWU to go on strike is a painful one as we know that *taps will definitely run dry in all areas that are serviced by Rand Water.* However this is noble, justifiable and well within our rights."
> 
> Where is the nobility in terrorizing the entire region (9+ million people)?


...and thanks for the warning we all will keep an eye on your proposed strike, if and when we have an idea , we will collect water in containers , it has been done before

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (21/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *South Africans emigrating* to greener pastures may be prevented from leaving the country – or worse – if their application for tax clearance is denied by the South African Revenue Service (SARS).
> 
> Recent changes to expatriate tax procedures and SARS’ dramatically improved auditing capabilities mean the exit process is more stringent than ever, said specialist firm Tax Consulting South Africa.
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/wea...yers-should-know-about/?utm_source=newsletter


I'm sorry but this article is taking things way too far and is tantamount to fear mongering. No-one can or will be prevented from leaving SA because they do not have a tax clearance. 

Whilst a lot of what they state is factually correct in terms of the tax obligations, exemptions, etc; their statements under the heading of "Threats" is either misleading or the absolute worst possible outcome (which is rare and can be avoided if one acts diligently). Most of what's under "Future Uncertain" is nonsense...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)

WHahahaha - now that is desperate - Wish is the *worst* quality on the planet - good luck to the uninformed who order from them... 
so it means you get your crap faster ?
*SA Post Office signs deal with US online shopping giant to improve deliveries*
*Online shopping retailer Wish has announced a strategic partnership with the South African Post Office to strengthen its logistics capabilities and customer experience for South African consumers.

According to a shareholder statement from Wish, the company will be working directly with the Post Office to create a more consistent and efficient experience for its customers.


These will include benefits such as:


Average 50%+ faster transit times.
End-to-end tracking visibility and delivery confirmation.
Customers to receive bundled shipments for multiple items.
SMS and physical notifications on deliveries awaiting collection.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...improve-deliveries.html?utm_source=newsletter
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)

READ AND WEEP -If I were mr Elon , I will throw ''them'' a f/you from Mars !
*SpaceX must have black ownership to launch Starlink in South Africa*

New black empowerment laws in the telecommunications industry are jeopardising the rollout of SpaceX’s Starlink Internet service in South Africa.

Excitement has been building over Starlink’s potential to provide uncapped, high-speed, low-latency Internet to the most remote locations in the world.

Starlink uses a constellation of thousands of small low earth orbit (LEO) satellites to beam Internet services to customers using its cutting-edge dish antennas.

It is already available in the US, UK, Canada, and Australia in a beta, currently capable of speeds between 50Mbps and 150Mbps, with latency between 20ms and 40ms.

The performance is expected to improve as more of its satellites are launched into orbit over the next few months.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...south-africa-icasa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (24/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> READ AND WEEP -If I were mr Elon , I will throw ''them'' a f/you from Mars !



I’m sure Elon could not be bothered. It’s not that RSA is such a wonderful investment opportunity after all. We in fact need Starlink more than Starlink needs us. But try explain that to the chronically obtuse.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## DavyH (25/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> READ AND WEEP -If I were mr Elon , I will throw ''them'' a f/you from Mars !
> *SpaceX must have black ownership to launch Starlink in South Africa*
> 
> New black empowerment laws in the telecommunications industry are jeopardising the rollout of SpaceX’s Starlink Internet service in South Africa.
> ...



Pitiful, isn’t it. Between the EFF wanting to invade Hawaii and this lot wanting to dictate ownership of a foreign company, we’re starting to look like Idi Amin’s Uganda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

*Disaster looming ...*

*The SA Post Office wants to stop couriers from delivering many common items*
Items like smartphones, small electronics, bank cards, and medication may soon only be delivered through the Post Office.

This is if it wins its court face-off with PostNet and the South African Express Parcel Association (SAEPA) over the delivery of packages weighing 1kg and less.

ICASA’s Complaints and Compliance Commission (CCC) in late 2019 ruled that PostNet had contravened the Postal Services Act by transporting and delivering such packages.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...-many-common-items.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...rk-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

The 24 *Cuban engineers the South African government has imported* to help fix the country’s water crisis are not allowed to carry out engineering work unless their qualifications are thoroughly assessed and approved, or they are supervised by a registered engineer.

This is *according to the Engineering Council of South Africa (ECSA)*, the country’s official body mandated by the Engineering Profession Act (EPA) to accredit engineering programmes, register persons as professionals in specified categories, and regulate the practice of such professionals.

ECSA was responding to the Minister of Human Settlements, Water and Sanitation Lindiwe Sisulu *welcoming the arrival of the engineers* last week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)

*Mango flight booking warning*
*In a message posted to social media on Wednesday morning (28 April), Mango said that it was facing flight interruptions and delays* and was working on a solution.

The airline’s financial issues have been exacerbated by delayed funding from government over the last year, with the Department of Public Enterprises meeting with Mango’s board this weekend about repositioning the airline.

A Mango spokesperson said that the airline is expecting some of the R10.5 billion set aside for South African Airways (SAA), but that will require a special appropriation bill, which has not yet been tabled in parliament.

This is the second state-owned airline to be hit with financial problems in as many years, with SAA entering into business rescue in December 2019.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...nts-send-warning-about-mango-flight-bookings/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)

*WATCH | Prisoners escape after gunmen armed with AK47s attack prison vehicle in Pietermaritzburg, KZN *
https://www.news24.com/witness/news...med-with-ak47s-attack-prison-vehicle-20210428

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (28/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *WATCH | Prisoners escape after gunmen armed with AK47s attack prison vehicle in Pietermaritzburg, KZN *
> https://www.news24.com/witness/news...med-with-ak47s-attack-prison-vehicle-20210428



Doesn't surprise me at all. PMB became pretty lawless since I worked there in 1990. Even then we were busy as hell with gang violence and gun trafficking.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/21)

*ANC cannot pay salaries – and owes SARS millions*
The cash-strapped ANC is struggling to pay salaries after the South African Revenue Service (SARS) laid claim to R17 million because of unpaid taxes.
This is according to a report in the Sunday Times, which said SARS has garnisheed R17 million allocated to the ANC by the IEC for the first quarter of 2021/22.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-owe-sars-millions.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/21)

*Former SABC employees still waiting for their severance packages*
Many former SABC employees are still waiting for the national broadcaster to pay out their severance packages, reports City Press.

Hannes du Buisson, president of the Broadcasting, Electronic, Media and Allied Workers Union (Bemawu), said the union has filed a dispute with the CCMA regarding delays to the payouts of over 40 of its members.

An SABC employee, who chose to remain anonymous, confirmed that he had not received the voluntary retrenchment package he had accepted earlier this year.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...severance-packages.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

*Transformation and BEE is broken in South Africa right now: director*
“The frustration that often mars the debate about transformation in South Africa is a result of some of the unmet expectations of our post-apartheid dispensation and the increasingly high levels of poverty, unemployment and inequality that continue to divide the country by race,” said Bongiwe Kunene managing director of the Banking Association South Africa
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...ica-right-now-director/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

GOOD NEWS !
*Discovery and Dialdirect launch Pothole Patrol in Joburg*
Head of Dialdirect Insurance Anneli Retief said that the company was ready to help solve the backlog of potholes and help motorists drive right.

The Pothole Patrols will begin on Monday 3 May 2021 and will prioritise roads that are more frequently used, impacting more users and thereby causing more damage.

As part of the initiative, Retief said a smartphone app was also being developed to allow residents of the City to log pothole locations which will be prioritised for repair.

The insurers seek to align with international road safety standards to support the United Nations Road Safety strategy titled ‘A Partnership for Safer Journeys’ established in 2019.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...e-patrol-in-joburg.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/21)

*Amazon is hiring in South Africa – including work-from-home jobs*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...ork-from-home-jobs.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/21)

*Bill and Melinda Gates to divorce after 27 years*
Bill and Melinda Gates, who for decades have overseen one of history’s greatest fortunes and philanthropic operations, said they plan to divorce.

The announcement Monday that the couple is splitting after 27 years of marriage has the power to ripple through the technology industry, a vast portfolio of business and real estate holdings and into the realms of global health, climate change policy and social issues including equality for women.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/trending/395663-bill-and-melinda-gates-to-divorce-after-27-years.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/21)

The list below details the *top-selling vehicle brands in South Africa*, based on new vehicle sales figures from April 2021.
topauto.co.za

Toyota – *8,810*
VW – *6,017*
Hyundai – *2,632*
Ford – *2,471*
Suzuki – *2,244*
Nissan – *1,727*
Isuzu – *1,638*
Renault – *1,432*
BMW – *1,199**
Kia – *1,133*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Amazon is hiring in South Africa – including work-from-home jobs*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...ork-from-home-jobs.html?utm_source=newsletter



The work from home jobs, you are only eligible if you have a fixed fibre line at home of no less than 10Mbps. Just a heads-up if anyone is interested in applying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (7/5/21)

Seems it's official now...

*The Post Office must deliver all packages under 1kg, but not food – ICASA*

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...ll-packages-under-1kg-but-not-food-icasa.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)

zadiac said:


> Seems it's official now...
> 
> *The Post Office must deliver all packages under 1kg, but not food – ICASA*
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...ll-packages-under-1kg-but-not-food-icasa.html


''Vapeshop , please add a 1 liter of Coca cola to my package .''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (7/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> ''Vapeshop , please add a 1 liter of Coca cola to my package .''



Or just a litre of bottled water = cheaper and healthier. Coca cola is poison.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/21)

zadiac said:


> Or just a litre of bottled water = cheaper and healthier. Coca cola is poison.



That is why I add Whiskey to my Coca Cola, to kill the poison...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is why I add Whiskey to my Coca Cola, to kill the poison...


You add WHAT to Whiskey?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You add WHAT to Whiskey?!?!?!?!



Not to Singe Malt... that goes neat... but my choice of drink should be added to my Questionable Culinary Concoctions thread too...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is why I add Whiskey to my Coca Cola, to kill the poison...


Whiskey and Coke is sacrilege

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)

*Takealot under threat *
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...an-invisible-enemy.html?utm_source=newsletter
South African online retailers like Takealot are under threat from international competitors like Amazon, Wish, and Shein which are rapidly growing in South Africa.
This is the warning from ecommerce expert and Parcelninja founder, Justin Drennan who was commenting on the local online shopping market.

Instead of establishing a local presence in South Africa, international ecommerce giants are growing their market share through improved cross-border logistics.
A good example is Wish’s recent partnership with the South African Post Office (SAPO) to strengthen its logistics capabilities and customer experience for local consumers.

Through this partnership Wish will be working directly with the Post Office to create a more consistent and efficient experience for their customers.
Wish said it will now be able to offer 50% faster transit times, end-to-end tracking visibility, delivery confirmation, and bundled shipments for multiple items.
It will also give its South African clients SMS and physical notifications on deliveries awaiting collection.
Good luck with that - we all know SAPO and their efficiency ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (7/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is why I add Whiskey to my Coca Cola, to kill the poison...



You should be shot for that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (7/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Takealot under threat *
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...an-invisible-enemy.html?utm_source=newsletter
> South African online retailers like Takealot are under threat from international competitors like Amazon, Wish, and Shein which are rapidly growing in South Africa.
> This is the warning from ecommerce expert and Parcelninja founder, Justin Drennan who was commenting on the local online shopping market.
> ...



Good. Maybe they'll step up their service and prices now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Whiskey and Coke is sacrilege



That is what I told the Portuguese guy that handed it to me too... but then I liked it... and now I am ok with it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)

*South Africa’s updated driving laws are coming 1 July – *
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...y-but-there-are-issues/?utm_source=newsletter
_There are always issues ..._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (7/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is why I add Whiskey to my Coca Cola, to kill the poison...


Takes them 12 years to get that water out just to have you chuck it back in.....?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (7/5/21)

The other view. Scary stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (7/5/21)

Adephi said:


> The other view. Scary stuff.




And now he is under threat and he and his family are under police protection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/21)

*Chinese rocket to plunge back to Earth on the weekend – nobody knows where*
https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...ck-to-earth-on-the-weekend-nobody-knows-where

"A large component of a Chinese rocket is out of control and set to re-enter Earth's atmosphere this weekend. Engineers worry it will not entirely burn up upon re-entry, and that large pieces of debris may crash into populated areas.

The component is part of the “Long March 5B” rocket that transported a module of the Tianhe Space Station (“Heavenly Harmony”).

"... It’s moving at about 25 000 km/h… We are predicting it to land sometime on Saturday or Sunday… the entire Earth is a possibility for where it will land ... It’s about 10 storeys high… and over 20 tons… Parts of it will hit the ground… The hope is that most of it burns up ... 
Dr. Daniel Cunnama, astronomer - South African Astronomical Observatory

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (7/5/21)

Hooked said:


> *Chinese rocket to plunge back to Earth on the weekend – nobody knows where*
> https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...ck-to-earth-on-the-weekend-nobody-knows-where
> 
> "A large component of a Chinese rocket is out of control and set to re-enter Earth's atmosphere this weekend. Engineers worry it will not entirely burn up upon re-entry, and that large pieces of debris may crash into populated areas.
> ...


First covid 19 now B5, next?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/5/21)

*How marshmallow eggs broke the internet thanks to South African eggspats*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ho...the-internet-thanks-to-south-african-eggspats
7 May 2021


​"So here’s what happened. The* SA Food Store*, which was founded by Yass Gomes in pursuit of bringing local South African foods to feed cravings overseas, got some very good news. The news being, they were getting marshmallow eggs in stock.

And so, South African _eggspats_ got way too keen. They crashed the SA Food Store’s website due to the influx of inquiries and orders, in the first hour of the news being released, before the stock had even come in.

The website went down for a while but is now back up and running. Honestly, you have to love South African determination and die-hard commitment to our favourite treats.

Other goodies the store offers, for expats who are interested are:

Beacon Fizzers
Chappies
NikNaks
ProNutro
Two minute noodles
Oros
Zambuk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (8/5/21)

Hooked said:


> *Chinese rocket to plunge back to Earth on the weekend – nobody knows where*
> https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...ck-to-earth-on-the-weekend-nobody-knows-where
> 
> "A large component of a Chinese rocket is out of control and set to re-enter Earth's atmosphere this weekend. Engineers worry it will not entirely burn up upon re-entry, and that large pieces of debris may crash into populated areas.
> ...



With my luck, it'll probably fall on my roof...sorry...through my roof...sigh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/5/21)

Hooked said:


> It’s about 10 storeys high… and over 20 tons



to put that in perspective... it is about the size and weight of one of these (without cargo) travelling at a speed that would take you almost halfway around the earth in one hour...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (8/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> to put that in perspective... it is about the size and weight of one of these (without cargo) travelling at a speed that would take you almost halfway around the earth in one hour...
> 
> View attachment 229279



...and trust me, those are heavy. One hit me on my left arm and just grazed my back and shoulder and put me in hospital for 7 days. My upper left arm burst open from the pressure of the impact. It was fully loaded and doing about 40kph. Not fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (9/5/21)

zadiac said:


> . My upper left arm burst open from the pressure of the impact. It was fully loaded and doing about 40kph.



Tell your arm to slow down!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (9/5/21)

*Chinese rocket debris crashes into Indian Ocean*
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-57045058
9 May 2021

" The bulk of the rocket was destroyed as it re-entered the atmosphere, but state media reported that debris landed just west of the Maldives on Sunday..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Adephi (9/5/21)

Hooked said:


> *Chinese rocket debris crashes into Indian Ocean*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-57045058
> 9 May 2021
> 
> " The bulk of the rocket was destroyed as it re-entered the atmosphere, but state media reported that debris landed just west of the Maldives on Sunday..."



So I can come out of the house now?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (9/5/21)

Hooked said:


> Tell your arm to slow down!



Haha....if only it was that. A burst open arm with meat coming out and lying next to you on the road is not nice...lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/21)

*WATCH | Hilarious spoof of Leo Prinsloo & Lloyd Mtombeni's escape from armed robbers*
https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...o--lloyd-mtombenis-escape-from-armed-robbers/
11 May 2021

"South Africans are known to have a brilliant sense of humour, and have turned Leo Prinsloo and Lloyd Mtombeni's escape from armed robbers into a hilarious spoof... The spoof was done by Darren Maule and Sky Tshabalala from East Coast Radio's breakfast team."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## emelybrown (12/5/21)

As for me it's a great solution to start a software development project in this case with https://mlsdev.com/services/software-testing. Another point you need to consider when looking out for experienced software development team is their communication skills. This is an important attribute because project managers often communicate with software developers and business analysts on a daily basis. Good communication skills would help avoid delays in the project delivery and help achieve successful outcomes for the business. If the business analyst or the project manager can't manage to communicate effectively, then the project could easily fall apart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/21)

*FNB is South Africa’s most complained about bank again – just a lot more so*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...complaints-while-absa-does-much-better-2021-5
12 May 2021

"... In 2020 it [the Ombudsman for Banking Services (OBS)] registered a total of 2,197 complaints about FNB, the OBS office said in its annual report, making it the only bank to break the 2,000 mark, thanks to an increase of 29% compared to 2019....

*Here are South Africa's big-5 banks, ranked by the number of complaints about each the banking ombud received in 2020.*

1. First National Bank: 2,197 (up 29%)
2. Standard Bank: 1,572 (up 39%)
3. Capitec: 1,259 (up 65%)
4. Nedbank: 1,217 (up 11%)
5. Absa: 943 (down 36%)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/5/21)

Did they cater in for the massive migrations of other clients to and from banks due to Covid? Which would have impacted client base severely and in turn affected the above results.
Thats why i dont read businessinsider. Sensationalist reporting for views.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/5/21)

https://www.thinkinghumanity.com/20...?fbclid=IwAR2qAImFzvmi5kdJbwBEvU6O_0pZW95QXfa






“… Some Mcdonald’s in Sweden are doing their bit to help bees, by hosting beehives on the roofs of their restaurants. Some are planting flowers outside as well, providing a bee-friendly environment that has helped to boost the population in the country.

To pay tribute to these efforts, Mcdonald’s commissioned a professional carpenter to make the ‘smallest ever Mcdonald’s,” that is, actually, a fully functioning beehive featuring a McDonald’s sign, drive-through, an outside seating area and even little advertisements on the windows!”

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/21)

*Eskom said South Africans should expect ongoing load-shedding during the evening peak period throughout winter.*

The power utility implemented stage 2 load-shedding on Sunday evening because of 10 unit breakdowns at 7 power stations.

The breakdowns included 3 generation units at Tutuka, one unit at Majuba, one unit at Kriel, and one unit at the Matla power station.

There were also trips at a unit each at Medupi, Kusile, and the Duvha power stations.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-throughout-winter.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/21)

*9 things that have become more expensive in South Africa in 2021*

Fuel: +21.4%
Oils and fats: +16.7%
Fish: +8.1%
Books, newspapers and stationery: +8.1%
Sugar sweets and desserts: +8%
Milk, eggs and cheese: +7.8%
Meat: +7.1%
Electricity and other fuels: +6.4%
Vegetables: +6.3%
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...n-south-africa-in-2021/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (20/5/21)

*Traffic cones confused a Waymo self-driving car. Then things got worse.*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/17/tech/waymo-arizona-confused/index.html
18 May 2021

_[Video on website]_

"A confused Waymo self-driving car was captured on video as it became stranded on an Arizona road earlier this month while carrying a passenger and then unexpectedly driving away as a worker from the company's roadside assistance arrived to help.

But the Waymo vehicle soon became stuck farther down the road, which was lined with construction cones. The Waymo worker caught up to the vehicle, took over, and drove the paying passenger to his final destination. Waymo operates a limited ridehail service in Chandler, Arizona.

Autonomous vehicle experts who reviewed the video footage of the 41-minute trip posted on YouTube by the Waymo passenger say it shows a series of gaffes by the Waymo self-driving technology.

"The first one was understandable. The second was strange. The third one was jaw-dropping and the fourth one I threw up my hands," Noah Goodall, a University of Virginia scientist who researches vehicle communication and automation, told CNN Business.

First, the Waymo vehicle paused at a stop sign rather than turning onto a street lined with cones. Waymo told CNN Business that guidance provided from one of its employees to revise the car's trajectory was "improper," and declined to elaborate. Waymo has remote workers who can provide information and directions to the self-driving vehicles. They can not take manual control of the vehicles.

The car then completed the turn, but soon stopped in the road, blocking part of a lane of traffic. Construction sites are known to be a challenge for fully autonomous vehicles because they rely on detailed maps of their environment to navigate safely. When the car's environment changes, such as with traffic cones or lane closures, it can struggle to operate at its best.

Following a four-minute stop, it backed up slightly, further blocking a traffic lane. Human motorists had to cross a double yellow line to go around the Waymo vehicle. Some honked. A construction crew removed a cone in the Waymo vehicle's path, but the car remained stopped.

A few minutes later, the Waymo car pulled away, surprising a Waymo worker who was explaining to the van's passenger, Joel Johnson, through the car's audio system that roadside assistance was on its way. The worker encouraged Johnson to remain seated and keep his seat belt on.
"Are we moving?" the worker asked in a confused tone.

Further down the road, the Waymo van halted again, amid yet more cones. It was then that a Waymo roadside assistance vehicle arrived.

Johnson was told by the Waymo worker on the car's audio system that the human driver would take over.
"You better hurry up, it's going to escape," Johnson warned the Waymo worker. Then, as the human driver approached, the Waymo car drove away again, but only a short distance.
"I don't even know what's going on anymore," Johnson said in the video.

Johnson told CNN Business that he arrived about 20 minutes late at his destination following the mishaps, and received a Waymo refund.

"If you need to really be on time you don't generally take Waymo yet," Johnson told CNN Business in an interview.
Even so, Johnson, who said he's taken 146 trips in Waymo vehicles, said he doesn't think the public should be concerned with the safety of Waymo's self-driving cars, and he continues to ride in the vehicles.
"I've seen so much impressive technology," Johnson said of Waymo. "It seems disingenuous to write them off because of one incident."

Waymo said in a statement that the situation was "not ideal," and the self-driving car had received incorrect guidance, which made it challenging for the autonomous vehicle to resume its intended route. 

Bryant Walker Smith, who studies autonomous vehicles at the University of South Carolina, said he was surprised a command was never issued to halt the Waymo vehicle in place, so roadside assistance could take over. "There wasn't great coordination among the in-vehicle system, this remote monitoring capacity of the operator on the line and the on-ground assistance," Smith said."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501 (20/5/21)

Hooked said:


> *Traffic cones confused a Waymo self-driving car. Then things got worse.*
> https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/17/tech/waymo-arizona-confused/index.html
> 18 May 2021
> 
> ...



I would pay to see one in Joburg CBD

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (21/5/21)

*For runners AND WALKERS*

*Run for the Oceans to help reduce plastic at sea*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/run-for-the-oceans-to-help-reduce-plastic-at-sea
19 May 2021


"...From May 28 – June 8 you can run, jog, walk, or wheelchair to help #endplasticwaste. For every kilometer you run and log in the Adidas Running app, Adidas and Parley will clean up the equivalent weight of 10 plastic bottles from beaches and islands. All running, virtual running, treadmill, trail running, plogging, walking, nordic walking, and wheelchair activities count toward completing this challenge. As always, activities tracked with partner apps and devices also count toward the challenge.

Use the hashtags #RunForTheOceans and #adidasParley during the challenge to show your support for the fight against plastic waste..."

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/5/21)

*Self defence will not be a valid reason to own a gun in SA under a newly-revived draft law*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...africa-under-revived-draft-legislation-2021-5
22 May 2021


South Africans will not be able to apply for a gun licence on the basis that they need a firearm for self-defence, under a legislative proposal formally revived on Friday.
The Civilian Secretariat for Police Service on Friday opened public comment on a 2021 version of the long-dormant draft Firearms Control Amendment Bill.
The secretariat says the planned legislation will demand a valid reason when applying for a firearm licence – and self defence doesn't count.
Gun owners, and prospective gun owners, have 44 days left to comment on the proposal.
The Civilian Secretariat for Police Service (CSP) on Friday published a call for public comment on a 2021 draft of the Firearms Control Amendment Bill in the Government Gazette. Despite a promise in that notice, it did not publish the actual contents of the draft law on its badly outdated website – but revealed in a summary that it contains an effort to restrict gun ownership that is likely to be controversial.

It then provides "that no firearm licenses may be issued for self-defence purposes"...

If the law passes, there would be new limits on the amount of ammunition gun owners may hold, and on how many firearms hunters and sport shooters may possess.

The law would also provide for firearms to be seized from anyone charged with domestic violence or harassment, under a system in which their licences are suspended. 

Public comments on the draft are due within 44 days, as of Saturday."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/21)

*Hijackers are getting more desperate in South Africa – here are 30 hotspot areas*
Staff Writer21 May 2021



 
South African road users need to develop a broader understanding of road safety, including crime awareness, if they are to make the country’s roads safer.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...e-are-30-hotspot-areas/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/5/21)

I wish they would do this here too!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (23/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 230377
> 
> 
> I wish they would do this here too!


When all your streetlights are in perfect working order, your roads are in excellent condition, your parks are very well kept and you still have loads of money on your budget... I guess one can consider that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/21)

*What you need to own a gun in South Africa*
The controversial Firearms Amendment Bill of 2021 has proposed that the self-defence justification be removed from the Act, and that stricter requirements be imposed on hunters for proving that they are engaged in the hobby.

Government has said the changes were aimed at assisting in reducing the number of firearms in private hands and consequently reducing incidents of violent crimes.

The Gun Owners of South Africa has labelled the move as “the peak of idiocy”, arguing that the right to defend your life was an implicit part of the right to life.

For the time being, however, self-defence remains a lawful reason to own a firearm in South Africa.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/398895-what-you-need-to-own-a-gun-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/21)

Nothing new ...

South Africans should brace themselves for *more load-shedding* as Eskom’s ailing infrastructure remains vulnerable to breakdowns.

Eskom CEO André de Ruyter told Parliament their aging power plants, many which are more than 40 years old, are prone to problems.

The power utility is currently busy with a second phase of maintenance of these ailing generation plants, which will continue through the winter months.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/398983-dark-days-and-blackouts-ahead-for-south-africa.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (27/5/21)

*Woolworths’ new liquor store that comes with a sommelier*
https://www.food24.com/woolworths-launches-liquor-store
26 May 2021

"This week, Woolworths launches a new brick-and-mortar store format selling wine and liquor exclusively – a format that other SA retailers like Shoprite Checkers and Spar have been operating for some time. WCellar (also the name of Woolworths’ online wine club) will open its doors on 27 May in Gauteng next to the Woolworths Food Market in Nicolway Shopping Centre..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/21)

*Goodbye Musica*
Staff Writer27 May 2021



  
“We have officially closed all our stores”. This was the message which greeted people who visited Musica’s social media channels on Wednesday 26 May 2021.

Musica was one of South Africa’s best-known entertainment retail chains with a wide range of music, movies, games, and entertainment equipment.

Started as a music store many decades ago, it became the country’s leading music retail brand.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/399071-goodbye-musica.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/21)

President Cyril Ramaphosa will *address the nation* on the growing number of Covid-19 cases in the country and the measures that government will put in place to curb the spread, says acting minister in the presidency Khumbudzo Ntshavheni.

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-new-lockdown-measures/?utm_source=newsletter
MMMMmm... maybe time to visit Tops ?


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/21)

*Petrol prices in South Africa expected to drop*
The energy department will announce official changes some time before they come into effect on Wednesday, 2 June 2021.

This is how the changes could be reflected at the pumps:

*Fuel (Inland)* *May official* *June expected*
95 Petrol R17.23- R17.12
93 Petrol R17.01- R16.50
0.05% Diesel (wholesale) R14.46- R14.68
0.005% Diesel (wholesale) R14.50- R14.72
Illuminating Paraffin R8.57- R8.78
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ene...cted-to-drop-next-week/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (29/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> President Cyril Ramaphosa will *address the nation* on the growing number of Covid-19 cases in the country and the measures that government will put in place to curb the spread, says acting minister in the presidency Khumbudzo Ntshavheni.
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-new-lockdown-measures/?utm_source=newsletter
> MMMMmm... maybe time to visit Tops ?



He's too busy with the French president at the moment.

This sounds like my mother when I was a little snotnose..

"Wag net tot die kuiergaste ry, dan praat ons so bietjie". Never ended well.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)

In the news this morning ...*Level 2 lockdown rules coming*

South Africa is set to return to lockdown level 2 with tougher restrictions on mass gatherings and stricter enforcement of mask wearing in public and social distancing.

*The City Press reported* that the limit on indoor gatherings will be reduced from 250 to 100 people while outdoor gatherings will remain at 500.

There are also plans to extend the curfew from the current 00:00 to 04:00 to 22:00 to 06:00, but business and labour will first be asked for input before these times are finalised.

Good news for the alcohol industry is that an outright ban on the sale of liquor is unlikely.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/trending/399403-harsher-level-2-lockdown-rules-coming.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)

South African Health Minister *Zweli Mkhize*, once considered a possible successor to President Cyril Ramaphosa, is *facing pressure to stand down* after being linked to a tendering scandal.

The Daily Maverick reported this month that the health department awarded a 150 million-rand ($10.9 million) contract to Digital Vibes, a company controlled by two of Mkhize’s former aides, to help communicate the government’s pandemic response.

The money was largely wasted and proper procurement processes weren’t followed, the Cape Town-based news website said.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/399417-mkhize-under-pressure-to-step-down.html

Reactions: Informative 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)

*E-tolls to be scrapped – MEC*

 
Jacob Mamabolo, MEC for Gauteng Public Transport and Roads Infrastructure, said a decision has been taken to scrap the Gauteng e-toll system.

“We are already in the post e-toll period. An announcement is imminent,” 

“We are looking to a completely new e-toll dispensation – we are just waiting for that to be formalised.”

“Where we are, there is no turning back on e-tolls. E-tolls are a thing of the past.”

Mamabolo told Grootes e-tolls have been scrapped as the people of Gauteng should not be burdened with paying for national roads.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/399099-e-tolls-to-be-scrapped-mec.html

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (31/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *E-tolls to be scrapped – MEC*
> 
> 
> Jacob Mamabolo, MEC for Gauteng Public Transport and Roads Infrastructure, said a decision has been taken to scrap the Gauteng e-toll system.
> ...



My non-payment paid off.....hahahaha morons!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)

*Here is the new 2022 school calendar*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...endar-for-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (2/6/21)

*Vodacom is now selling a R1,549 Nokia with an emergency button to keep calling for help*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...the-nokia-2720-for-special-needs-users-2021-5
28 May 2021


Vodacom on Friday announced it will be selling the Nokia 2720 at a cash price of R1,549, and offering it on contracts too.
That is for a flip-phone handset which, though low-end, comes with 4G, and at least theoretical use of services such as WhatsApp.
More importantly, the phone has a dedicated emergency button, and other accessibility features for the elderly, people with disabilities, and others with special speeds.
And, like a good feature phone, the battery can last up to a month. 
It will be offering the Nokia 2720 for outright sale at R1,549, Vodacom announced on Friday, and offering it on postpaid contracts too, under the banner of its Specific Needs unit.

The 2720 is a classic flip-phone design which falls into the feature-phone category: not a smartphone, but with a full set of apps most smartphone users consider indispensable, including the likes of WhatsApp and Google Maps, and the ability to use a 4G data connection.

Without a touch screen, such apps are between hard and impossible to use with the classic 11-button layout, known as a T9 keyboard, reviewers say, but at least you can record a WhatsApp voice note.

ut the important elements are those designed specifically for the elderly, people with disabilities, and others who may find mainstream phones inaccessible.

The 2720 comes with a dedicated emergency button that will send an SMS with location information to five pre-loaded contacts, Vodacom says. Nokia also stresses that the "in case of emergency" information loaded in the phone can be of great help to first-responders in an emergency.

With emergency contacts loaded, a three-second push to an SOS button will initiate a call to the first person on the list, then move on to the next if the call is not answered within 25 seconds. The phone will keep dialling those five contacts ten times, and switch to speaker mode when a call is answered.

In less dire circumstances, the phone should make communication easier for those with limited mobility in their fingers. Calls can be made using the big buttons, and ended by closing the phone. The Google Assistant can be used for voice-to-speech typing, and the phone is officially rated for 28 days of standby battery life.

The price comes with drawbacks, though. There is no selfie camera for video chats, and the quality of both the main camera and screen will seem prehistoric to anyone who has dealt with a modern mid-range or better smartphone.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (3/6/21)

*Samsung will now fetch your smartphone for repairs and drop it back off – for R330*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/samsung-door-to-door-repair-service-in-south-africa-2021-6
2 June 2021


Samsung's door-to-door repair service launched in South Africa on Tuesday.
The service arranges for Samsung devices to be picked up from a customer's home or place of work and delivered once repaired.
It's only offered to customers within a 40km radius of select authorised service centres in Johannesburg, Tshwane, Durban, and Cape Town.
The service costs R330 and penalties fees will be added to those who keep Samsung courier agents waiting.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/21)

President Cyril Ramaphosa signed the *Cybercrimes Act *into law on Tuesday, introducing new laws that *criminalise the sending of certain types of harmful messages* on social media in South Africa.

Penalties for sending such messages include imprisonment for up to three years and/or a fine.

The Cybercrimes Act defines three types of harmful messages that have been criminalised in South Africa. They are messages which:


Incite damage to property or violence.
Threaten people with damage to property or violence.
Unlawfully contain an intimate image.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tech...il-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/21)

*Cheap ways to protect against load-shedding* -
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...inst-load-shedding.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/21)

Five local authorities in England have* banned pavement smoking* outside pubs, restaurants and cafes, and others are looking to follow suit with ambitious plans, as part of a push to become smoke-free by 2030.

Smokers in* Northumberland, Durham, North Tyneside, Newcastle and the City of Manchester will have to find alternative places to light up*, as councils have banned smoking where restaurants and bars have been granted licences to put out tables on the pavement.

In Gateshead, although no high-level policies have been set in place, all restaurants and bars granted pavement licences must be smoke-free.
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/smoking-ban-outdoors-pubs-cafes-restaurants-councils-b938574.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (4/6/21)

*Ster-Kinekor goes old school with launch of rooftop cinema drive-in at Sandton City*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...nekor-launches-rooftop-drive-in-cinema-2021-6
3 June 2021


Ster-Kinekor is now screening films on Sandton City's rooftop, where movie fans can enjoy films from the comfort of their cars.
The movie industry is one of many forced to innovate after being affected by the Covid-19 pandemic.
The response has largely been a throwback to the cinema drive-in viewing format.
The local movie industry lost 83% revenue last year as a result of the pandemic.
"... The movie's audio is transmitted via the airwaves to an FM radio channel shared at each screening. The space allows 150 cars at the cost of R200 each, and tickets can be accessed through Quicket...

The City Drive-in will open to the public on 4 June with the highly anticipated release of Godzilla vs Kong and will operate every weekend. Screenings will be held every Thursday to Sunday until 31 July.

The matinee screening during the weekend will be suitable for family viewing. It will screen a selection of films from modern classics to new releases including, Frozen, Bohemian Rhapsody, and The Greatest Showman..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/21)

*Your ISP must now report you for pirating movies and TV series*
Under the Cybercrimes Act, which President Cyril Ramaphosa signed into law on Tuesday, Internet service providers (ISPs) in South Africa must now report their clients if they commit any cybercrime using their networks.

This includes unlawfully downloading copyrighted content, *according to Fatima Kader*, a director in Cliffe Dekker Hofmeyr’s technology, media and telecommunications practice.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...vies-and-tv-series.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## zadiac (4/6/21)

Hooked said:


> *Ster-Kinekor goes old school with launch of rooftop cinema drive-in at Sandton City*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...nekor-launches-rooftop-drive-in-cinema-2021-6
> 3 June 2021
> 
> ...



Yippieeeeee! We're going to the drive-in again! "Ag please deddy, won't you take us to the drive-in..." .....lol



He starts singing about halfway through the video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/21)

*South Africa has 500 days to sort out its energy and load shedding mess: think tank*
Meridian Economics, a specialised advisory group and think tank, says that the next 500 days are critical for South Africa’s future.

In a* research note* this week, the group said that the decisions that are made during this small window period will determine whether and how the country rises out of this crisis.

https://businesstech.co.za/news/ene...edding-mess-think-tank/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Raindance (5/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *South Africa has 500 days to sort out its energy and load shedding mess: think tank*
> Meridian Economics, a specialised advisory group and think tank, says that the next 500 days are critical for South Africa’s future.
> 
> In a* research note* this week, the group said that the decisions that are made during this small window period will determine whether and how the country rises out of this crisis.
> ...


The problem is that when people zol, they put saliva on the pepa, .... good luck with those decisions.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/21)

South Africans should brace themselves for more *severe load-shedding* later this month.

This is according to *Sunday newspaper Rapport*, which said that Eskom plans to take six generating units at its ageing coal power plants offline for planned maintenance.

According to feedback from energy expert Chris Yelland, these outages coupled with unexpected breakdowns could result in supply capacity shortages that will require stage 4 or stage 5 load-shedding to be implemented.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...d-shedding-warning.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (6/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> South Africans should brace themselves for more *severe load-shedding* later this month.
> 
> This is according to *Sunday newspaper Rapport*, which said that Eskom plans to take six generating units at its ageing coal power plants offline for planned maintenance.
> 
> ...



So they undertake maintenance in winter. When it's cold. When it gets dark early. 
Can't they think in advance?
Can't they think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/21)

*Post Office workers stole millions in 2020* - no wonder they can't deliver packages ... too busy scheming where to steal money next.
More than 1,700 South African Post Office workers received social grants for which they did not qualify last year, costing the South African Social Security Agency (SASSA) around R1.5 million per month.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...e-millions-in-2020.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## zadiac (7/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Post Office workers stole millions in 2020* - no wonder they can't deliver packages ... too busy scheming where to steal money next.
> More than 1,700 South African Post Office workers received social grants for which they did not qualify last year, costing the South African Social Security Agency (SASSA) around R1.5 million per month.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...e-millions-in-2020.html?utm_source=newsletter



This really should not come as a surprise. Really.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/21)

JOHANNESBURG - Actress Shaleen Surtie-Richards has died at the age of 66. 






Her family will issue a statement shortly.

Surtie-Richards is known for her role as Fiela in the film _Fiela se Kind_.

She also starred in several television series, such as _Generations_, _7de Laan_ and _Egoli, Place of Gold_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger (7/6/21)

What a shame, I know she struggled with diabetes for the bulk of her life. RIP Shaleen, you were much loved by your audience.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/6/21)

*Rooibos becomes first African product to receive the international protection from EU*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/rooibos-industry-eu-geographic-protection/
7 June 2021

"... The famous ‘red bush’ will join the ranks of other iconic drinks, such as Champagne, Irish whiskey, Porto, and Queso Manchego. And this may just be the financial boost the industry needs, as food products listed on the EU register of protected designations of origins are said to generate almost R1.24 trillion, as per *IOL*. 

Not only is this the first African food to receive the status of a protected designation of origin in the EU register, but this also means that consumers can distinguish and purchase quality products that are directly from the specified geographical location. This “stamp of approval” further allows the consumer to enjoy authentic products, in this case, straight from South Africa’s small Rooibos farms. ..

“The registration will allow rooibos to use the protected designation of origins logo, which is well-recognised by consumers in Europe. The logo will identify rooibos as a unique product." ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (9/6/21)

*Meet South Africa’s Sheldon Cooper, an 18-year-old genius*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/meet-south-africas-sheldon-cooper-with-two-degrees/
8 June 2021

"Hjalmar Rall, who is referred to as South Africa’s own ‘Sheldon Cooper’, is an 18-year-old graduate with a BSc Honours in Physics from the University of Pretoria (UP). This is his second degree.

The whizz-kid, who hails from Riebeek Kasteel in the Western Cape, already made history in 2017 when he enrolled at UP at the age of 14. He has completed his BSc in Physics (cum laude) and has recently graduated cum laude with a BSc (Hons) in Physics during this year’s autumn graduation season.

Hjalmar Rall completed Cambridge A-levels at the age of 13, and was home-schooled after his Grade 5 lessons no longer interested him.

The Cambridge International General Certificate of Secondary Education (IGCSE) curriculum is a two-year programme whereby examinations are marked and certificated by Cambridge University in the United Kingdom...

According to IOL, the 18-year-old is planning a career in academia as there are no research groups that focus on his specific field, which is Quantum Information theory research.

Rall described his love for mathematics as the greatest motivation in his academic journey. “It is the love of maths. It is about chasing answers that will make great contributions to the broad knowledge of physics,” he said."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/21)

*Lobby group wants government to raise South Africa’s legal drinking age to 21*
The Southern African Alcohol Policy Alliance (Saapa) says the introduction of stronger alcohol laws in South Africa will help reduce crime in South Africa, especially the maltreatment of children.

The group is calling for the passing of the Liquor Amendment Bill, which it says will help change the country’s drinking culture.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...-lift-south-africas-legal-drinking-age-to-21/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/21)

Pretoria - A Gauteng woman who gave birth to 10 babies – breaking the Guinness World Record – has appealed for help to raise the decuplets, saying she can’t afford the financial and emotional demands.

Gosiame Thamara Sithole, 37, gave birth to her decuplets at a hospital in Pretoria on Monday night, breaking a record held by Malian Halima Cissé, who gave birth to nine children (nonuplets) in Morocco last month.

Her seven boys and three girls were two more than the eight children that doctors had earlier detected during the medical scans.

In an exclusive interview with the Pretoria News at her family home in Tembisa, Ekurhuleni, the retail store manager said she won’t be able to return to work due to her new situation.

The Pretoria News spoke to Sithole and her husband Tebogo Tsotetsi last month, but publication of the story was delayed due to the couple’s concerns for safety and cultural reasons. They requested that the interview be published after the birth of the children.

Maponyane, the founder of NLP and life coaching company Facade Estilo, said members of the public who wished to help Sithole were free to drop off items at printing company Lesedi 7 Group offices at 143 Johannesburg Road, Lyndhurst.
 Mother of 10 babies who broke Guinness World Record appeals for help (msn.com)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (9/6/21)

10! See what lockdown did!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Pretoria - A Gauteng woman who gave birth to 10 babies – breaking the Guinness World Record – has appealed for help to raise the decuplets, saying she can’t afford the financial and emotional demands.
> 
> Gosiame Thamara Sithole, 37, gave birth to her decuplets at a hospital in Pretoria on Monday night, breaking a record held by Malian Halima Cissé, who gave birth to nine children (nonuplets) in Morocco last month.
> 
> ...



@ARYANTO I was also going to post this, until I saw this:
*No record of 10 babies born in any Gauteng hospital, says provincial govt*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...es-born-in-any-gauteng-hospital-govt-20210609

"The Gauteng government on Wednesday said it had not found any confirmation of the birth of decuplets at both private and public hospitals across the province.

The country has been gripped by the mystery of the so-called Tembisa 10 after the Pretoria News first reported about the births on Tuesday morning...

However, earlier on Wednesday, Gauteng social development department spokesperson Feziwe Ndwayana said Sithole and her babies were recuperating at a place of safety..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO I was also going to post this, until I saw this:
> *No record of 10 babies born in any Gauteng hospital, says provincial govt*
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...es-born-in-any-gauteng-hospital-govt-20210609
> 
> ...


Confusing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (10/6/21)

Killed for $25 of vape juice!

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2021/06...s-life-prison-shooting-death-lloyd-chavez-iv/

*Vape Juice Robbery: Aurora Teen Kenneth Gallegos Gets Life In Prison For Death Of Lloyd Chavez IV*
June 3, 2021 at 11:29 pm

*CENTENNIAL, Colo. (CBS4)* – The teenager who planned a robbery that ended with the death of 18-year-old Lloyd Chavez IV in Centennial in 2019 has been sentenced to life in prison. Kenneth Gallegos, 19, of Aurora, will be eligible for parole after 40 years because he was a juvenile when the shooting occurred.

*READ MORE:*
Chavez was a student at Cherokee Trail High School when he was shot outside his home on East Powers Lane in Centennial on Wednesday, May 8, at about 9:30 p.m. — *over approximately $25 in vaping products*.


When the deputy arrived, he said the victim was lying on his back inside the front door and several people were screaming, according to the affidavit. The victim’s younger sister and his grandmother were with the victim. The deputy described his sister as “hysterical.”

At the hospital, Chavez was able to talk a little. When asked who shot him, he said “Kenny.” He identified Kenny as a junior at Cherokee Trail High School before he was rushed into surgery. Chavez passed away during surgery.

In addition to Gallegos, three other teens have been implicated in the robbery and murder: Juliana “Julie” Serrano, who was 17 years old and a cheerleader at Cherokee Trail, Dominic Stager, who was aged 17 or 18, and Demarea Mitchell, who was 17.

Serrano told investigators it Mitchell was the one who shot Chavez.

Serrano was facing charges of first degree murder, violent crime causing serious bodily injury/death, violent crime using a weapon, aggravated robbery and conspiracy to commit aggravated robbery.

Mitchell and Stager were charged with two counts of first degree murder, aggravated robbery and conspiracy to commit aggravated robbery.

On Wednesday, a jury found Gallegos guilty of felony murder, attempted aggravated robbery, conspiracy to commit aggravated robbery, and attempted theft.

*READ MORE:*
“He planned this crime and made sure it was executed, and that resulted in the needless death of a young person full of promise,” said District Attorney John Kellner.

Members of Chavez’s large family were present in the courtroom for sentencing and gave statements to the court.

Chavez’s maternal grandmother read a statement from his younger sister, who was the first to come to Lloyd’s aid after he was shot:

“What happened that night has scarred me for life, and I can’t get it out of my head. And I have to live without [Lloyd] every day of my life.”

An aunt told the judge Gallegos was a “callous, hollow, remorseless human who has shown no emotion.”


Chief Deputy District Attorney Christopher Gallo tried the case with Deputy District Attorney Gwenn Sandrock.

Sandrock read a statement from Chavez’s paternal grandmother during the June 2 sentencing hearing. It stated, in part:

“Without the defendant’s plan and execution of it, my grandson would be alive today. It has been clear to me that he is NOT sorry for what he did. I believe he is only sorry that he got caught. It made me sick to my stomach to see him the day he was found guilty and have no reaction…

“…Even with a maximum sentence he gets to live and breathe. Our little Lloyd does not.”

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (10/6/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Killed for $25 of vape juice!
> 
> https://denver.cbslocal.com/2021/06...s-life-prison-shooting-death-lloyd-chavez-iv/
> 
> ...



So ... wouldn't you kill for juice?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)

*Piracy is not theft in South Africa*
Unlawfully downloading copyrighted videos and other content in South Africa would not legally be considered theft, three technology law experts have told MyBroadband.

This is despite a clause in the new Cybercrimes Act which states that theft of non-physical property should be treated the same as regular, common law theft.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/inte...ft-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)

*US eases travel warning for South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...rning-for-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)

*South African Airways majority stake sold to private consortium*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...ity-stake-sold-off-to-private-consortium.html
South Africa agreed to sell a majority stake in the country’s grounded national carrier to a local jet-leasing company and private-equity firm, ridding the government of an entity that has long been a drain on state finances.

A consortium comprised of Johannesburg-based Global Airways, which owns recently launched domestic airline Lift, and private-equity firm Harith General Partners will take a 51% shareholding in South African Airways, Public Enterprises Minister Pravin Gordhan said on Friday. The government will retain a minority stake.

The grouping named Takatso will invest as much as 3.5 billion rand ($257 million) over the next three years, Lift co-founder Gidon Novick and Harith Chief Executive Officer Tshepo Mahloele said in an interview.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)

*Ramaphosa announces massive private power boost to fix load-shedding in South Africa*
Ramaphosa has announced that government will lift the threshold for embedded generating electricity capacity from 1MW to 100MW, allowing households and businesses to privately build much bigger self-generating power.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ng-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)

*DStv Premium — death by a thousand cuts*
The number of households that subscribe to high-end DStv packages declined by 8% in South Africa over the past year, according to MultiChoice’s latest financial results.

This is a continuation of a trend that started in 2016 when Netflix launched globally.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadcasting/401295-dstv-premium-death-by-a-thousand-cuts.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/6/21)

*There’s a Marmite crisis in SA again – and the shortage will last for months*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/marmite-shortage-on-south-african-shelves-again-until-july-2021-6
11 June 2021

There's a shortage of Marmite in South Africa. Again.
This time stores will probably not have sufficient supply to keep it stocked on shelves until the end of July.
A shortage of quality brewers' yeast is, again, causing supply trouble.
You can have all the Bovril you like, though.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)

Post deleted

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (12/6/21)

*SocDev rubbishes claims that Tembisa 10 mom is missing*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-missing-78598330-216e-44a3-8e5e-4b5395f9f03b
12 June 2021

"DURBAN - The Department of Social Development has rubbished claims that the woman who gave birth to the 10 babies earlier this week, is missing.

"The Gauteng Department of Social Development wishes to confirm that the mother of the decuplets is not missing. She has contacted the Gauteng Department of Social Development and the department will make an announcement in due course," the department said in a statement issued this evening.

It said the provincial SAPS has been notified.

The department added that will not be taking interviews until it is ready to do so."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (12/6/21)

Hooked said:


> *SocDev rubbishes claims that Tembisa 10 mom is missing*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-missing-78598330-216e-44a3-8e5e-4b5395f9f03b
> 12 June 2021
> 
> ...



There's something really fishy with this story.

10 babies, all premature, 5 natural, 5 cs, all in perfect health. Yet no record of them. Not even a doctor to confirm it happening. 

We do believe in miracles but this one I don't know.

Maybe @Grand Guru can give a more educated opinion. But I'm very sceptical.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (12/6/21)

Adephi said:


> There's something really fishy with this story.
> 
> 10 babies, all premature, 5 natural, 5 cs, all in perfect health. Yet no record of them. Not even a doctor to confirm it happening.
> 
> ...



I agree @ARYANTO. I read somewhere that they were born prematurely which means that they must be in a hospital somewhere. If that were the case there would be confirmation of the birth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/21)

*Fed-up South Africans are taking more municipalities to court over failed service delivery*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...lities-to-court-over-failed-service-delivery/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (12/6/21)

Faf Du Plessis has been taken to hospital as he collided with Mohammad Hasnain in the 7th over of the Peshawar Zalmi innings in PSL!
Get Well Soon Faf, Praying for your speedy recovery Faf!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (13/6/21)

A change of pace. Here’s the full broadcast of the downsized, socially distanced Trooping the Colour for the Queen’s official birthday. As usual, there are some interviews, including two with expat South Africans serving in the Jock Guards and Blues and Royals. I’ve known Rhys Fitter since he was a novice piper at school and while he’s picked up a bit of an accent, it was great to hear him answer the first question with the time-honoured South African phrase! ‘Well…ja…’

The music was excellent this year and the piping was particularly good. Generally the sun plays havoc with the bagpipe tone.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/21)

*Top 10 best and worst cities to live in*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/wea...orst-cities-to-live-in/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/6/21)

At 4a.m. I received a message from FNB stating that an amount had been paid to Aspire. I freaked out. Another fraudulent transaction? I have never bought Aspire mods!! I immediately went online, only to see that the amount had been paid *into* my account. I'd forgotten that FNB has changed the name of its Gold accounts to Aspire!!

I'm not sure whether I posted the article to this thread, but here's the link.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...unts-new-pricing-and-ebucks-changes-for-2021/

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/6/21)

*1,000 things can lead to your licence being suspended from next month – these are worst*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/south-africa-driver-demerit-system-list-the-worst-offences-2021-6
14 June 2021


South Africa's new national demerit system for driving offences will be rolled out in phases starting on 1 July.
All motorists will start with zero points and receive demerits for approximately 1,000 violations.
These points will be attributed to the motorist's license and when the demerits exceed 15, the license will be suspended for three months.
Demerit points range from one to six depending on the seriousness of the offence.
Exceeding 161 km/h on the highway, fleeing the scene of an accident, driving while drunk, and failing to stop for a traffic officer are just some of the six-point offences.
... Infringements and offences are contained within Schedule 3 of the AARTO regulations. Demerit points are attached to approximately 1,000 offences, while standalone fines and compulsory court appearances apply to a further 1,600 infringements.

Demerit points – ranging from one to six – are based on the seriousness of specific offences. Infringements such as failing to proceed when a traffic light is green or operating a vehicle which isn't fitted with a rear-view mirror are considered minor offences and will earn motorists one demerit point each. 

Failing to stop behind the line at a stop street is worth two demerit points. Driving with an expired license carries three demerit points. Driving at 150 km/h on the highway is a four-point offence. Doing 160 km/h will get drivers five demerit points. All demerit points also come with a fine, with a monetary value generally linked to the level of offence.

There are 100 serious offences listed within Schedule 3 of the AARTO Regulations which carry six demerit points and mandatory court appearances. Some examples of the most serious six-point offences, which do not come with the option to pay an admission of guilt fine but, instead, require the motorist to appear in court, include:


Failure to stop a vehicle on command of a traffic officer.
Operating a vehicle contrary to the class of vehicle to which such driving licence relates.
Driving 91-92 km/h in a 60 km/h zone, 161+ km/h in a 120km/h zone, 110+ km/h in an 80 km/h zone, and 70+ km/h in a 40 km/h zone.
Operating a vehicle while under the influence of intoxicating liquor or a drug with a narcotic effect.
Failure to ascertain if someone was killed or injured or the extent of injuries at the scene of an accident in which he or she was involved.
Riding in or driving a vehicle without the consent of the owner, operator, or person in lawful charge thereof.
Using or making a number plate which did not comply with the prescribed specifications.
Falsifying or counterfeiting a certificate, licence or other document issued or recognised in terms the Act.
All six-point offences carry a No Admission of guilt Penalty (NAP). Offences which carry five demerit points also come with fines ranging from R1,500 to R3,500."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (14/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> J&J must throw away 60 million vaccine doses due to possible contamination at Emergent BioSolutions plant
> The Food and Drug Administration has told Johnson & Johnson to throw out about 60 million Covid-19 vaccine doses from a beleaguered plant
> 
> The vaccine doses were made at a factory for Emergent BioSolutions, a biotech firm that's known for producing anthrax vaccines.
> ...



@ARYANTO When you started this thread you said that it's for "News and articles that are informative and relate to us in general."
COVID news is posted in Lockdown Diaries, for example, this very article is posted in Lockdown Diaries here. I know that [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] doesn't like cross-posting, so it might be best to keep COVID and general news separate, as it has been up to now.


----------



## Adephi (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/21)

*Battery thieves and load-shedding hammering mobile networks*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/cell...-load-shedding-hammering-mobile-networks.html
Thousands of mobile tower backup batteries were stolen from Telkom over the past year, while MTN recorded hundreds of cases of theft and vandalism at its base stations in the last two months.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi (15/6/21)

https://www.newsweek.com/roger-wate...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1623679708

*Roger Waters Tells Mark Zuckerberg 'F*** You' for Wanting to Use Pink Floyd Song*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (16/6/21)

*Confirmed: #Tembisa10 are not real*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/confirmed-tembisa10-are-not-real
15 June 2021

"The ‘father’ of the mystery babies, aka the “Tembisa 10”, has made a statement, that has sent South Africa into a frenzy.

He allegedly stated as per News24, that “he does not believe his girlfriend, Gosiame Sithole had ever given birth to 10 babies.”

Additionally, his family has issued a statement expressing that the ‘father’ is yet to see the decuplets. He was allegedly relying on Sithole to inform him regarding their births.







“The family has resolved and concluded that there are no decuplets born between Tebogo Tsotetsi and Gosiame Sithole, until proven otherwise and wishes to apologise for any inconvenience and embarrassment.”

Additionally, Piet Rampedi has posted a video of Sithole stating that she did not give birth to the babies.

The caption reads:

“Gosiamo Sithole responds to the Tsotetsi family statement. She denies that she’s missing, and that she did not deliver the babies. She says the Tsotetsi family released a statement after meeting some politicians this morning, and they are angry because they wanted to benefit financially from the public donations.

Sithole says she will not be pressured by the Tsotetsi family to disclose the whereabouts of her babies, because they never liked her anyway.”

Additionally, Mandy Wiener has issued a powerful statement about the power of the media, and a lesson for the public to be discerning. Publications harness the power of words like ‘allegedly’ and ‘reportedly’ in light of the fact that often, what is being shared is what is currently known..."


----------



## DavyH (16/6/21)

Eish.

A local expression that encapsulates everything going on right now.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (17/6/21)

*BP just started selling wine at a petrol station – and more to come in Gauteng and Western Cape*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/bp-petrol-stations-are-starting-to-sell-wine-2021-6
17 June 2021

BP is now selling wine at a petrol station.
Just one, in Johannesburg, for now, but it plans to roll out "wine on the go" at selected other forecourt stores in Gauteng and Western Cape.
It is the first petroleum company to get a liquor licence in South Africa, BP says.
The wine is sold under the Pick n Pay Express banner.
The petrol retailer launched "wine on the go" at one site, in Radiokop north of Johannesburg, on Thursday. There you will now find a small selection of wine, including sparking wine ...

It is the first petroleum company to granted a liquor licence, BP said.

A rollout to other forecourt stores is planned, BP said, but it would not name the petrol stations targeted, saying only they are in Gauteng and the Western Cape...

The companies are also "exploring opportunities for customers to receive their wine directly at their doorstep at the touch of a button through food delivery apps," they said.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (18/6/21)

*Tembisa 10: Mother asks for urgent court interdict after being taken for psychological evaluation*
https://www.iol.co.za/pretoria-news...aluation-08ae2d67-1cfd-42f6-ad99-241693955ab6
18 June 2021

"Pretoria - The lawyer of the mother who gave birth to decuplets said her client instructed her to apply for an urgent court interdict on Thursday to force the Gauteng Department of Social Development to release her.

Gosiame Sithole was detained at a police station for most of the day, before she was taken to Tembisa Hospital in Ekurhuleni for psychological evaluation, against her wishes.

Earlier in the day, her lawyer Refiloe Mokoena indicated that Sithole was picked up from a relative’s place at Rabie Ridge, in Midrand.

She was taken to the police station at Chloorkop in connection with the missing person inquiry opened by the family of her partner, Teboho Tsotetsi, last Thursday.

According to Mokoena, once at the police station, Sithole was denied access to any legal representation.

Police said they needed to hand her over to the Gauteng Department of Social Development, under the premise that arrangements were being made for her to see her older children.

Hours later, she was taken to Tembisa Hospital and Mokoena followed her.

Mokoena said when they arrived at the hospital she was denied access to her client and refused permission to arrange for a private psychologist to perform an independent assessment.

“When I left Tembisa Hospital, she made it very clear that she is now being held against her will, that I should please [file] an urgent court order for her to be released because they intend holding her for a period of 72 hours,” Mokoena said.

“She says the social workers have told her that her twins are at a place of safety but she doesn't know the location... She's now been admitted to the psychiatric ward at the Tembisa hospital against her will...."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DavyH (18/6/21)

Well here's a shocker -

https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/18/woman-...10-babies-shows-no-signs-of-pregnancy-sources

"Sources close to the investigation into the matter told Eyewitness News that Gosiame Sithole was medically examined by a medical team at the Thembisa Hospital on Gauteng’s East Rand.

“The medical evaluation has shown that there was no pregnancy. It also shows that there are no physical scars to indicate a recent C-section,” the source close to the investigation into the matter."

Loony.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/21)

*Petition started to block BP’s sale of alcohol*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/petition-started-to-block-bps-sale-of-alcohol
21 June 2021

"A petition has now been started to stop the sale of alcohol at petrol stations in South Africa after BP confirmed on Friday, June 18, that it will sell wine at selective outlets in Gauteng and the Western Cape.

According to the *petition*, making alcohol available at petrol stations sends the wrong message, especially as the government is looking at ways to tackle alcohol abuse.” The impact on our citizens, our health system, our fiscus is enormous – think of the trauma caused by crashes, stabbings, Gender-Based Violence, sexual abuse etc,” the petition reads..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)

*Stealing without consequences — R186 billion gone from South African municipalities in a decade.*
Over the last decade, R186 billion disappeared out of the accounts of South African municipalities because of irregular expenditure.

This is revealed by the Municipal Finance Management Act (MFMA) reports from the Auditor-General.

Auditor-General Tsakani Maluleke recently revealed that there was R26 billion in irregular expenditure at municipalities in the 2019/2020 financial year.

The actual figure can be much higher as the financial statements from some municipalities were not credible, while others did not submit their statements in time for the audit.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...lities-in-a-decade.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)

*South Africa’s new driver’s licence points demerit system will fail like E-tolls*
*South Africa’s new driver’s licence points demerit system will fail like E-tolls*
Jan Vermeulen23 June 2021
 
If South Africa’s roads authorities press on with the rollout of the Administrative Adjudication of Road Traffic Offences (Aarto) without making revisions, it will fail just like E-tolls.

This is the warning from the CEO of the Organisation Undoing Tax Abuse (Outa), Wayne Duvenage.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-fail-like-e-tolls.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (24/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Stealing without consequences — R186 billion gone from South African municipalities in a decade.*
> Over the last decade, R186 billion disappeared out of the accounts of South African municipalities because of irregular expenditure.
> 
> This is revealed by the Municipal Finance Management Act (MFMA) reports from the Auditor-General.
> ...


One does need to mention that the connotation almost everyone attaches to "irregular expenditure" is very wrong. This money is not lost, stolen nor not accounted for. It only means that the 'correct' procurement procedure was not followed. The 'correct' procurement procedure would mean that the procurement process was aligned to the regulations of the Public Finance Management act, a piece of legislation that assumes all businesses can be run like projects, that it is totally fine to spend millions ensuring cents are accounted for and procuring from the 'right' vendors is more important than purchasing from the best vendors. Compliance results in what we are witnessing in each and every state owned enterprise, complete and utter financial meltdown.

Rant Over!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (25/6/21)

*Nearly 100 people missing as oceanfront Miami-area building collapses*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/lo...ollapses-5c128742-25b7-46cf-abb1-2360cee0bca1
25 June 2021

"Rescue crews picked through tons of rubble on Thursday looking for survivors after the collapse of part of an oceanfront apartment tower overnight near Miami, where officials reported at least one person dead and nearly 100 missing.

Search teams detected sounds of banging and other noises but no voices coming from the mounds of debris hours after a large section of the Champlain Towers South condominium in Surfside, a barrier island town across Biscayne Bay from the city, crumbled to the ground, authorities said.

What caused the 40-year-old high-rise to tumble into a heap in a matter of seconds was not immediately known, though local officials said the 12-story tower was undergoing roof construction and other repairs..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (25/6/21)

Hooked said:


> *Nearly 100 people missing as oceanfront Miami-area building collapses*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/lo...ollapses-5c128742-25b7-46cf-abb1-2360cee0bca1
> 25 June 2021
> 
> ...



That video is of a controlled implosion. One can see the detonation of the charges.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)

Raindance said:


> That video is of a controlled implosion. One can see the detonation of the charges.
> 
> Regards


Reminds me of 9/11 ....perfect puffs of detonation ...but it was a plane ?????


----------



## Hooked (26/6/21)

Hope none of you invested in this!

*Founders of SA crypto company allegedly vanished with R54bn from investors*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/fo...-allegedly-vanished-with-r54bn-from-investors
25 June 2021

A South African cryptocurrency investment company, AfriCrypt, which was launched in 2019 by 17-year-old Ameer Cajee, and his 20-year-old brother, Raees Cajee has allegedly defrauded around $3.6 billion in investor funds that amounts to R54bn. According to IOL, it was said that their trading system was “hacked”.

In total, 69 000 bitcoins went missing.

The investors were told not to report the hack to law enforcement as the brothers allegedly claimed that it would delay the process of recovering the funds. The duo then reportedly transferred the funds from a South African account before leaving to the UK, IOL adds.

It has been alleged that investors were told to deposit funds via EFT into AfriCrypt’s FNB banking account. However, FNB risk spokesperson, Nadiah Maharaj said: “FNB once again confirms that it does not have a banking relationship with Africrypt. Due to client confidentiality, FNB cannot provide any information on specific bank accounts.”

The Financial Sector Conduct Authority (FSCA) has spoken up regarding the number of theft-related scams that continues to grow in South Africa: “The authority is concerned over the large number of scams being perpetrated by people purporting to provide the crypto asset to the public,” it said. “The public must be aware of the very large number of unscrupulous players in this sector.”

Meanwhile, Zakira Laher who is the cousin of the duo and the former director at Africrypt has said that people are now asking her for money, and she doesn’t know what to tell them, Business Insider reports.

“And I’m terrified for my life, I don’t have R50 billion to run to the UK or Dubai or China or wherever they are in the world,” she said.

This comes after AfriCrypt investors lost access to the back-end of the system when the “hack” was announced.

“We regret to inform you that due to the recent breach in our system, client accounts, client wallets and nodes were all compromised,” it said.

“Unfortunately, this has forced Africrypt to halt operations… We urge all clients to please be patient as we attempt to resolve the situation. It is understandable that clients may proceed the legal route, but we ask clients to please acknowledge that this will only delay the recovery process.”

The attorney who is handling the case on behalf of the investors, Darren Hanekom, said that these funds were “subjected to various dark web tumblers and mixers, resulting in severe fragmentation.“ This means that the funds seems to be untraceable. They have, however, alerted various global exchanges about the alleged theft in a bid to watch out for efforts to convert the bitcoins, as IOL reports.

The Gauteng South High Court has granted a provisional liquidation order against the two brothers, in favour of about 20 investors.

The brothers have until July 19 to argue against the liquidation.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)

*Officials responsible for Beitbridge fence fiasco still facing action, says De Lille*
By  Siyabonga Mkhwanazi 




3h ago

Cape Town - Public Works and Infrastructure Patricia de Lille said action has been taken against officials responsible for the Beitbridge border post fencing fiasco.

However, the disciplinary hearing has been put on hold after one official took the department to court to challenge the hearing.

MPs were up in arms late last year after it emerged that the 38km border fence between South Africa and Zimbabwe collapsed.

This was after almost R40 million was allocated for the project.

Some of the parties referred to the fence as the washing line. .....
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...de-lille-a6b76e53-5725-46fe-a56e-1e049abcfcd2

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...l-ramaphosa-ipad-parody-lockown-latest-remix/
kiffness-max-hurrell-ramaphosa-ipad-parody

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)

The expected fuel price adjustments for South Africa for July :


Petrol 95 – *increase of 17 cents *
Petrol 93 – *increase of 29 cents *
Diesel 0.05% – *increase of 37 cents *
Diesel 0.005% – *increase of 36 cents*
Paraffin – *increase of 31 cents *

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)

*Netflix launched a new mobile price plan at R49 per month* together with a feature it calls “play partial download”.

Aimed specifically at those who only wish to watch Netflix on a mobile device, the new Netflix Mobile plan is available in South Africa at R49 per month.

Subscribing to the mobile plan lets you watch Netflix from a tablet or smartphone, but not a computer or smart TV. It allows a single active standard definition (520p) stream at any given time.

Besides being restricted to mobile devices, Netflix Mobile is a fully-fledged Netflix experience.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...ed-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)

*South African electricity prices increase tomorrow — how much more you will pay*
Cape Town, Johannesburg, and Durban residents will pay between 13.48% and 14.59% more for electricity from 1 July.

These price hikes follow the National Energy Regulator of South Africa’s (Nersa’s) approval of Eskom tariff increase to direct customers and municipalities.

*Eskom will implement* an average tariff increase of 17.80% to electricity supplied to municipalities on 1 July 2021. Eskom’s direct customers will pay 15.06%.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-more-you-will-pay.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)

*Ramaphosa promised better trains — but criminals stole the railway tracks*




https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...the-railway-tracks.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (1/7/21)

*Accusers stunned as Bill Cosby freed after sexual assault conviction overturned*
https://www.iol.co.za/news
1 July 2021

"Bill Cosby walked out of a prison in Pennsylvania as a free man on Wednesday after nearly three years behind bars when the state's highest court ruled that he was wrongly convicted of sexually assaulting a woman..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/21)

*The Protection of Personal Information Act*, often called the POPI Act or POPIA, will _prohibit companies from using automated machines to call people _without their consent.
Section 69 of the POPIA, which related to direct marketing by means of unsolicited electronic communications, states:

The processing of personal information of a data subject for the purpose of direct marketing by means of any form of electronic communication, including automatic calling machines, facsimile machines, SMSs, or email is prohibited unless the data subject—


has given his, her or its consent to the processing; or
is, subject to subsection (3), a customer of the responsible party.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tele...ou-give-permission.html?utm_source=newsletter


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/21)

*Food prices in South Africa are much higher than last year – here’s what you’re paying more for*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...-youre-paying-more-for/?utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Hooked (2/7/21)

*Demerits and rehab for SA’s bad drivers – but only in 2022*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...vers-under-aarto-come-into-effect-2022-2021-7
1 July 2021

South Africa's new traffic infringement laws will come into effect in four distinct phases.
Drivers will get demerit points for traffic offences and need to undergo a rehabilitation programme to earn back their suspended licenses.
But this will only be introduced in July 2022.
"South Africa's controversial Administrative Adjudication of Road Traffic Offences (AARTO) regulations will be introduced in a phased approach – with demerit points for road infringements and rehabilitation for drivers with suspended licenses coming into effect in 2022...

AARTO was expected to come into effect on Thursday. A media briefing by the department of transport on the launch day revealed that, following advice from the state's legal advisory team, AARTO was still awaiting a presidential "proclamation notice" before the regulations could be properly implemented.

Under the new Act drivers who accumulate more than 15 demerit points – which can be earned by violating more than 1,000 traffic laws – will have their licenses suspended. Challenging these penalties must be done through an Appeals Tribunal.

Drivers who lose their licenses due to repeated infringements – classified as "habitual infringers" – will be required to undergo a rehabilitation process to earn their licenses back.

But none of these regulations will come into effect this year, as was initially intended by the department of transport and RTIA. Instead, three foundational phases will first need to be rolled out. This is expected to take a year, with demerits and rehabilitation for bad drivers expected to come into effect between July 2022 and June 2023.

Phase 1 of the AARTO rollout, which officially began on Thursday, will establish seven national service outlets which inform drivers of the enforcement processes. It will also see the National Traffic Information System (NaTIS) being incorporated to collect AARTO payments. This phase is expected to be completed by October 2021.

The second phase will identify the first 67 municipalities which will switch over to the AARTO regulations and to deploy 18 service outlets. The Appeals Tribunal process will also be finalised during this phase which is expected to be completed at the end of the year.

Phase 3 will see AARTO rollout to the remaining 144 municipalities by July 2022. The fourth and final phase will introduce the points demerit system, driver rehabilitation centres and 20 self-service kiosks..."

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)

*Taxis will not obey South Africa’s new road rules – Report*
https://topauto.co.za/news/18264/ta...-new-road-rules-report/?utm_source=newsletter

The National Taxi Alliance (NTA) has stated it will not follow *South Africa’s new road laws*, which form part of the Adjudication of Road Traffic Offences (Aarto) Act.
This is according to a *report by The Star*, which spoke to NTA spokesperson Theo Malele.
Aarto is due to come into effect on 1 July, and brings *several changes to driving rules* in the country.

In the report, Malele said the taxi industry “would not comply with the new law”, and that *the demerit system* which forms part of Aarto would be a disaster for taxi owners.
Malele said this is because taxi owners could lose their driver’s licences for offences committed by their employed drivers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/inte...biggest-social-platforms-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/21)

*Law to change SABC TV licence system approved by Cabinet*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...pproved-by-cabinet.html?utm_source=newsletter

The SABC and Department of Communications and Digital Technologies have presented two competing models to Parliament to reform how the broadcaster is funded. These are:

A new tax referred to as a “household levy“.
Keeping the TV licence, expanding it to include smartphones and computers, and forcing private broadcasters to *collect TV licence fees* on the SABC’s behalf.
SABC CFO Yolande van Biljon told Parliament earlier this year that the proportion of households that do not bother to pay for a TV licence is astronomical — with the broadcaster seeing an “evasion rate” of 76%.
To increase the TV licence compliance rate, the Department of Communications wants private broadcasters to be forced to collect TV licence fees from their subscribers.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (5/7/21)

*MUGG & BEAN DEBUNKS MASINA'S 'FAKE NEWS' ABOUT RESTAURANTS' PERMANENT CLOSURE*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/04/mugg-a...fake-news-about-restaurants-permanent-closure
4 July 2021

"Mugg & Bean had to quickly jump in and assure everyone that the news of the closure was in fact "fake news", adding that it has only disallowed sit down eating in line with current level 4 lockdown measures..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (8/7/21)

FINALLY!!!

https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/07/former...-himself-over-to-serve-15-month-jail-sentence

*FORMER PRESIDENT JACOB ZUMA HANDS HIMSELF OVER TO SERVE 15-MONTH JAIL TERM*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/21)

And I wonder who made this possible ....
*Illegal cigarette shocker in South Africa*
Staff Writer7 July 2021
Illegal cigarettes are being sold in 41% of all shops in South Africa, a new study from independent market research agency Ipsos has found.

Using a mystery shopper approach, Ipsos researchers carried out fieldwork between 15 and 22 June 2021 and found the sale of illegal cigarettes had surged to unprecedented levels.

“The tide of illegal cigarettes has infiltrated every province as criminals wage a price war that is costing the state billions and destroying the legal market.”

The team found numerous stores across the country where cigarettes were being sold for less than the minimum collectable tax (MCT) of R21.60 on a packet of 20 cigarettes.

In fact, Ipsos found packs being sold for as little as R6.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...er-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/21)

*South Africa has run into a big problem – and it’s not sustainable, warns Capitec*

Staff Writer6 July 2021
South Africa’s employment and social grants numbers have effectively reversed over the last 20 years – and this is now one of the biggest risks for the country, says Nkosana Mashiya, executive of Risk Management at Capitec.

Mashiya said that this forms part of a broader problem with South Africa’s fiscal position and the government’s public finances.

“This (position) has been dwindling over time. But think about it. Today, 18 million people are on social grants, with 14 million taxpayers,” he said.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...tainable-warns-capitec/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> And I wonder who made this possible ....
> *Illegal cigarette shocker in South Africa*
> Staff Writer7 July 2021
> Illegal cigarettes are being sold in 41% of all shops in South Africa, a new study from independent market research agency Ipsos has found.
> ...



It's the govenment's fault for imposing a cigarette ban last year. Now more people are aware of what they can get for much cheaper prices!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (8/7/21)

Hooked said:


> It's the govenment's fault for imposing a cigarette ban last year. Now more people are aware of what they can get for much cheaper prices!!


But let's face it, it is totally plausible that this was a deliberate move to reward certain friends of those in government. Then again, what does a pleb like me know about these things, I therefore retract my statement.

Apologetic Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/7/21)

Raindance said:


> But let's face it, it is totally plausible that this was a deliberate move to reward certain friends of those in government. Then again, what does a pleb like me know about these things, I therefore retract my statement.
> 
> Apologetic Regards



You're probably right @Raindance!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)

*Johannesburg *- SAPS and Joburg metro police officers have been dispatched to parts of the Joburg CBD on Sunday as unrest swept through parts of the city.

The Joburg metro *police confirmed that parts of the M2 highway had to be closed early on Sunday* as gunshots were being fired at passing vehicles.

JMPD spokesperson Xolani Fihla said the gun shots were being fired from the Denver and George Goch hostels. A building had also been set on fire in Jeppestown.

“At the present moment, the M2 has been closed off near Cleveland. We have received reports of gunshots being fired at passing vehicles so it had to be closed off.

“The vehicles are being diverted to Maritzburg Street and Cleveland Road. Inside the areas of Jeppestown and Denver, there was also sporadic unrest, so officers were deployed and we do have a high police presence in the areas. In Berea, there are also reports of protests and police are present,” he said.

M2 highway closed off as unrest sweeps through Joburg CBD (msn.com)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)

*BREAKING NEWS: Jacob Zuma’s brother Michael died on Sunday*
DURBAN: Michael Zuma, a brother of former president Jacob Zuma and a senior member of the Zuma family in Nkandla, has passed away.

According to information from Khanya Zuma, another senior member of the Zuma family, Michael was not well and he passed away on Sunday morning, but Khanya did not say exactly where Michael passed away.
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...n-sunday-8044ef2d-dd39-4d1f-aba1-987e654cb450

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)

*Binx, the cat who survived Florida condo collapse, was found; reunited with family after more than 2 weeks*

Binx the cat, a resident on the ninth floor of the collapsed Florida condo building, has been found.
Binx was reunited with his family more than two weeks after the collapse, officials said Friday.
Officials said the death toll is at least 78, with more than 60 people potentially unaccounted for.
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...da-condo-collapse-reunited-with-family-2021-7

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)

Breaking news

12.18pm
The South African National Defence Force (SANDF) says that it has commenced with pre-deployment processes and procedures in line with a request for assistance received from the National Joint Operational and Intelligence Structure (NATJOINTS) "to assist law enforcement agencies deployed in Gauteng and KwaZulu Natal Provinces respectively to quell the unrest that has gripped both Provinces in the last few days. The deployment will commence as soon as all deployment processes".

"The duration and number of deploying soldiers will be determined based on the assessment of the situation on the ground by the relevant law enforcement agencies. Furthermore, it must be emphasised that the SANDF`s deployment objective is to provide safety and a safe working environment for members of the SAPS and other law enforcement agencies whilst they carry out their Constitutionally mandated law and order duties. SANDF deployment-related information updates will follow in due course".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)

Dunlop warehouse Durban looted

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/21)

*76,000 troops were deployed to enforce lockdown. Looters will face 2,500 – for now.*
....The formal notice by his defence minister was limited in scope, though, providing for "the employment of 2,500 members of the South African National Defence Force... for service in cooperation with the South African Police Service for the prevention and combating of crime and maintenance and preservation of law and order in the Republic of South Africa for Operation PROSPER."
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...ed-to-2500-soldiers-amid-riots-for-now-2021-7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *76,000 troops were deployed to enforce lockdown. Looters will face 2,500 – for now.*
> ....The formal notice by his defence minister was limited in scope, though, providing for "the employment of 2,500 members of the South African National Defence Force... for service in cooperation with the South African Police Service for the prevention and combating of crime and maintenance and preservation of law and order in the Republic of South Africa for Operation PROSPER."
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...ed-to-2500-soldiers-amid-riots-for-now-2021-7

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (13/7/21)

*Coke is giving one of its most popular drinks a makeover*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/07/13/business/coca-cola-zero-sugar-new/index.html
13 July 2021

"If you're a big fan of Coca-Cola Zero Sugar, you may want to brace yourself: The recipe for your beloved drink is changing.

Coca-Cola said Tuesday that it is tweaking the beverage in an effort to make the drink taste more like regular Coke. The product's can will also look different — all red, rather than red and black..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)

*Freight businesses send warning to Ramaphosa*
The opportunistic mass looting in KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng and the wanton destruction of trucks and goods has spread to the wholesale and retail sectors and distribution centres in these areas – and there is a real and imminent danger this will spread to other provinces, says Gavin Kelly, chief executive of the Road Freight Association.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...d-warning-to-ramaphosa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)

*WhatsApp used to plan riots in South Africa — Report*
The masterminds behind widespread looting, arson, and public violence in KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng over the last few days used WhatsApp and Telegram to organise attacks on trucks, highways, and businesses.

This is according to senior ANC and intelligence sources who spoke to* The Daily Maverick* on the condition of anonymity.

The sources said the twelve ringleaders identified by security intelligence officials suspected of being behind the unrest used social media to set their carefully planned attacks into motion.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...outh-africa-report.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (16/7/21)

*Money looted from ATMs of no value, says Sabric*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...s-sabric-20832714-36e1-4eca-ac4f-8021c90aba6c
16 July 2021

"... Several videos did the rounds on social media displaying how looters violently accessed the cash in ATMs.

While those who thought they may have scored a quick buck, Sabric said that the notes which have been removed may not have monetary value.

A statement explains that the bank notes are held in special containers that protect cash with dye-stain technology that is activated when someone tries to break open the container.

“Once activated, the cash is stained with a green dye, thus defacing the notes, rendering them unusable as currency. The stained notes are recognised as having no monetary value once they are stained....

Sabric therefore encourages people not to transact using dye-stained notes and report any person in possession of these notes to the South African Police Service on 0860 010 111."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/21)

Ramaphosa said the destruction of property and theft of goods has cost businesses, consumers and the country billions of rands.
“According to preliminary reports compiled by [the National Joint Operational and Intelligence Structure], extensive damage has been caused to *161* *malls and shopping centres*, *11 warehouses*, *eight factories*, and *161 liquor outlets and distributors*,” he said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/21)

The disruption to the Durban-Johannesburg food supply chain caused by rampant looting and the blocking of major distribution routes earlier this week will result in *sharp food price increases*.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...es-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (18/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Ramaphosa said the destruction of property and theft of goods has cost businesses, consumers and the country billions of rands.
> “According to preliminary reports compiled by [the National Joint Operational and Intelligence Structure], extensive damage has been caused to *161* *malls and shopping centres*, *11 warehouses*, *eight factories*, and *161 liquor outlets and distributors*,” he said.



And they all get away with it because....well, you can fill that part in for yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/21)

zadiac said:


> And they all get away with it because....well, you can fill that part in for yourself.


Slapgatgeit...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/7/21)

As is the norm here, the people that pay taxes, follow the law and behave themselves will yet again carry the bill.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

*Toyota is concerned about the violence and looting in KwaZulu-Natal * and said it is not certain if it can continue to invest in the province or the country.

*Netwerk24 reported* that Toshimitsu Imai, Toyota’s regional officer for Africa, wrote to eThekwini Mayor Mxolisi Kaunda to express his concerns.

Mzolisi Witbooi, manager for corporate communications at Toyota South Africa Motors, confirmed the letter’s authenticity from Imai.

In January, Toyota South Africa Motors announced it would be manufacturing the new Corolla Cross in South Africa in the fourth quarter of the year.

The model reveal followed the company’s announcement in 2019 that it was investing R2.43 billion in the production of a new passenger vehicle in South Africa.

“We will be manufacturing the Corolla Cross in both right- and left-hand drive for South Africa and the rest of Africa right here at the Prospecton Plant in Durban,” Toyota South Africa Motors CEO Andrew Kirby said at the time.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...ns-to-leave-durban.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (20/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Toyota is concerned about the violence and looting in KwaZulu-Natal * and said it is not certain if it can continue to invest in the province or the country.
> 
> *Netwerk24 reported* that Toshimitsu Imai, Toyota’s regional officer for Africa, wrote to eThekwini Mayor Mxolisi Kaunda to express his concerns.
> 
> ...



This is horrendous. Toyota SA has been a huge supporter of the country and one of the mainstays of the micro-economy south of Durban.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

China isn’t the only country *cracking down on crypto*. A recent video shows the Malaysian government crushing 1,069 Bitcoin mining rigs with a steamroller.
The rigs, reportedly worth R18.2 million, were confiscated between February and April this year in the Miri province.
Malaysia doesn’t have legislation against crypto-mining itself, but Hakemal Hawari, Assistant Commissioner of Police, told *CNBC* that the Malaysian crackdown came after miners stole almost R30 million worth of electricity, drawing it from local power lines.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/cryp...led-by-steamroller.html?utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Hooked (23/7/21)

*Here's how you can report looted goods to Cash Crusaders, as retailer joins recovery bid*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/report-looted-goods-crash-crusaders-2021-7
22 July 2021

Reseller of second-hand goods is taking a strong stance against looted goods and wants you to report on its website.
The retailer has said it will request a sale receipt or proof of ownership before accepting second-hand goods.
About 200 shopping complexes and 160 malls have been affected - fridges, laptops, and TVs, among other items, have been recovered by the police.
*Here's how to report looted goods to Cash Crusaders:*
By filling in the following form on its website, you can submit your personal details, a description of the stolen item/s, where and when it was stolen, as well as upload a photo of it.

Once the form is submitted, the retailer will alert surrounding stores to look out for and report any similar items....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/21)

*Absurd assumption about solar power*
When it comes to domestic, grid-tied, rooftop solar photovoltaic (PV) systems in South Africa, as with so many other aspects in the country’s electricity supply industry, outdated thinking and reactionary rules are holding back the supply of electricity in misguided efforts to protect the incumbent monopolies.

Even municipal electricity distributors in South Africa considered to be progressive and forward-thinking, such as the City of Cape Town, have ridiculous, self-serving rules regarding domestic solar PV systems that feed electricity back into the grid. Other municipal and Eskom electricity distributors are no different.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...es-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/21)

It was a kak day. I had to wait for 15min to get hot water running this morning.

*Bloemfontein the coldest place in SA on Friday*

*https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...oemfontein-the-coldest-place-in-sa-on-friday/*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/21)

So, who else will be dragging their significant others to get their vaccines? 




Quick translation:
Pfizer vaccine leads to bigger breasts
According to news.com.au, many women have reported that their breasts and lymph nodes have "swolen" since receiving the Pfizer vaccine which has lead to the naming of it as the "Pfizer boob job".

https://www.netwerk24.com/Nuus/Gesondheid/groter-borste-newe-effek-van-pfizer-entstof-20210727

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, who else will be dragging their significant others to get their vaccines?
> 
> View attachment 235816
> 
> ...



Damn, SWAMBO already had the J&J Jab! Might sign her up for a Triple-Dose Pfizer next year....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (28/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Damn, SWAMBO already had the J&J Jab! Might sign her up for a Triple-Dose Pfizer next year....



more than a mouthful, is wasteful

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (28/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Damn, SWAMBO already had the J&J Jab! Might sign her up for a Triple-Dose Pfizer next year....



My wife also got the J&J last week. Might look into some booster shots. Can never be too safe.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/21)

vicTor said:


> more than a mouthful, is wasteful



I say dear lord give me a bigger mouth then!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (28/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I say dear lord give me a bigger mouth then!



yes, a bit of a design flaw I'd say

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/21)

Johannesburg - Many people in some parts of *Gauteng* were just waking on Friday morning when the earth moved under them – literally.
Mahlatse Mononela, the spokesperson for the* Council for GeoScience, said it was not a tremor but an earthquake*.

“We can confirm that there was an earthquake at around 6.32am in Boksburg in the east of Johannesburg.

“Preliminary data indicates that the earthquake measured 3.5 magnitude on the Richter scale. At this point, it does seems like the earthquake occurred in a mining area. However, more details of the exact location are being gathered,” she said.
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...81ca-493f45872d62?utm_source=pushnotification

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Stranger (30/7/21)

The Earth moved for me 2 days ago .... it was my wedding anniversary.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DavyH (30/7/21)

Stranger said:


> The Earth moved for me 2 days ago .... it was my wedding anniversary.



It quivered slightly for me sometime in March.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/21)

*New ID numbers for South Africa — significant changes proposed*
The Department of Home Affairs (DHA) published its Draft Official Identity Management Policy on 22 December 2020, which aims to introduce a new ID system in South Africa. Many activists are now calling for a random ID number without any personal information contained in it.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...t-changes-proposed.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *New ID numbers for South Africa — significant changes proposed*
> The Department of Home Affairs (DHA) published its Draft Official Identity Management Policy on 22 December 2020, which aims to introduce a new ID system in South Africa. Many activists are now calling for a random ID number without any personal information contained in it.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...t-changes-proposed.html?utm_source=newsletter



embarrassed to say I didn’t know the 4 digits after Date of birth were for your gender

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/21)

Bank clients in South Africa will *not be charged* for making withdrawals from ATMs that do not belong to their own bank from 1 August.

The fee waiver will remain effective for two months, ending 30 September.

This is according to an agreement between the Banking Association of South Africa (BASA) and local banks.

BASA and local banks have decided to waive these fees, known as Saswitch fees, in light of the damage to ATMs during July’s rampant looting which saw widespread theft and vandalism in parts of KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/bank...atm-fees-cancelled.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## TonySC (1/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I say dear lord give me a bigger mouth then!



Oh no.....I had the J&J......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/21)

The *South African Post Office is experiencing a meltdown* with branches unable to serve clients, service providers not being paid, and mass branch shutdowns.
In April this year, Auditor-General Tsakani Maluleke revealed that the *South African Post Office is commercially insolvent*.
Maluleke said that over the 2019/2020 financial year, the Post Office incurred losses of over R1.7 billion while its liabilities exceeded its assets by R1.5 billion.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...frican-post-office.html?utm_source=newsletter
[And then they want to deliver my vape mail...don't think so]

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/21)

*Push for tax changes and a fuel price cap in South Africa*
Current *estimates *show that around *40%* of the petrol price goes to some form of government taxation. Commenting on the fuel price increases for April, the Automobile Association said that, given the weaker rand and rising oil prices, fuel taxes are where the government has the most ‘wriggle room’ to intervene on price hikes.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ene...ce-cap-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter
_R18.20 - 40% = R10.92 - [7.28 less] we all can do with that..._

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (5/8/21)

*‘Caltex’ petrol stations will soon start to disappear, replaced by 850 ‘Astron’ outlets*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/caltex-name-to-be-replaced-by-astron-energy-petrol-stations-2021-8
4 August 2021

"The name "Caltex" will soon start to disappear from petrol stations – some 850 scattered across South Africa and Botswana – in favour of the name Astron, their owner announced on Wednesday.

Some 180 commercial and industrial sites, including terminals and the Cape Town refinery, will also fall under the new name.

Caltex, with its star emblem, has a history of more than 85 years in South Africa, and its white rabbit was one of South Africa's most recognisable corporate mascots.

Now, in what it believes will be one of the largest logistical enterprises in the history of South Africa's fuel industry, that brand will be dismantled, said Astron in a statement.

Then it wants to become the biggest fuel brand in South Africa, a position currently held by Engen – with Caltex trailing well behind when it comes to customer satisfaction and loyalty.

Astron, backed by commodities trading giant Glencore, snapped up the the Caltex network in South Africa in 2018, using the pre-emptive rights held by a black empowerment partner, in a deal worth nearly $1 billion. That was after China's Sinopec had already all but declared itself the new owner of the Caltex brand in SA, complete with regulatory approval, which seemed set to see "Caltex" replaced with "Sinopec" at retail locations. 

Astron says it has done extensive research into what customers want and need, and will bring innovation to fuel retail.

The rebranding is due to happen "over the next few years".

As part of the acquisition of the network, Astron secured the right to use the Caltex name until at least 2024.

Caltex was named for the two companies that merged to create it, Standard Oil of California and the Texas Oil Company. Its star was drawn from the Texas symbol."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/8/21)

Hooked said:


> *‘Caltex’ petrol stations will soon start to disappear, replaced by 850 ‘Astron’ outlets*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/caltex-name-to-be-replaced-by-astron-energy-petrol-stations-2021-8
> 4 August 2021
> 
> ...



bye-bye Bunny!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/8/21)

Hooked said:


> and will bring innovation to fuel retail


What, are they going to start pumping fuel like this now?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/21)

Got a full set of these

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/21)

*Warning over restrictive new ‘NHI change’ for doctors in South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...octors-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter
''In terms of the new regulations, all healthcare practitioners must apply for a certificate that will enable them to practice. Following this, healthcare practitioners will then be prescribed where and how they may practice''
@Adephi @Grand Guru @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Warning over restrictive new ‘NHI change’ for doctors in South Africa*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...octors-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter
> ''In terms of the new regulations, all healthcare practitioners must apply for a certificate that will enable them to practice. Following this, healthcare practitioners will then be prescribed where and how they may practice''
> @Adephi @Grand Guru @Dela Rey Steyn


Blooming* ridiculous. The State wants to control everything because the whole word is falling apart around them but are too blind to see that the reason everything is falling apart, is them!

* In want of a much, much stronger word

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Grand Guru (6/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Warning over restrictive new ‘NHI change’ for doctors in South Africa*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...octors-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter
> ''In terms of the new regulations, all healthcare practitioners must apply for a certificate that will enable them to practice. Following this, healthcare practitioners will then be prescribed where and how they may practice''
> @Adephi @Grand Guru @Dela Rey Steyn


It'll be the final touch to the complete collapse of Healthcare services in the country...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi (6/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Warning over restrictive new ‘NHI change’ for doctors in South Africa*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...octors-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter
> ''In terms of the new regulations, all healthcare practitioners must apply for a certificate that will enable them to practice. Following this, healthcare practitioners will then be prescribed where and how they may practice''
> @Adephi @Grand Guru @Dela Rey Steyn



Say goodbye to your GP. He will be either placed on township duty by the government, or immgration duty by himself.

If you think we have a dr shortage now, just wait.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru (6/8/21)

Adephi said:


> Say goodbye to your GP. He will be either placed on township duty by the government, or immgration duty by himself.
> 
> If you think we have a dr shortage now, just wait.


They'll be gone...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Raindance (6/8/21)

Fornicating dumb fornicating fornicators.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)

I think this actually belongs in ''GIGGLES''
*Have a 750ml beer cost at least R25, and SA may save more than 20,000 lives, researchers say*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...could-save-more-than-20000-lives-study-2021-8
''The health impact of that consumption reduction, through everything from fewer road incidents to lower rates of HIV infection, would mean 20,585 fewer deaths over a two-decade period''

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)

*New plan to bring South Africa to its knees on Monday 23 August

Police are preparing for attacks on law enforcement entities and important infrastructure*, which aim to make South Africa ungovernable.
This is according to a *report from Netwerk24*, citing a document from intelligence officials detailing measures to address a new plan supposedly contrived by the same instigators behind the days of unrest in KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng last month.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...n-monday-23-august.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (13/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *New plan to bring South Africa to its knees on Monday 23 August
> 
> Police are preparing for attacks on law enforcement entities and important infrastructure*, which aim to make South Africa ungovernable.
> This is according to a *report from Netwerk24*, citing a document from intelligence officials detailing measures to address a new plan supposedly contrived by the same instigators behind the days of unrest in KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng last month.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...n-monday-23-august.html?utm_source=newsletter



Let them come. I'm not afraid to die. If I have to, then so be it, but I'm taking many of them with me. I work night shift on the 23rd. We've been briefed and alert levels upped at the stations. My station is one of those alone in the middle of nowhere next to a provincial road. I'm used to working night shift completely alone at the station, with two members in a patrol vehicle outside on the roads.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (19/8/21)

Thank you for your service.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (19/8/21)

I will second what @Stranger said
Thanks for your service @zadiac 

I hope nothing bad happens and that the right people are fully prepared

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (20/8/21)

Stranger said:


> Thank you for your service.



Sorry for the late reply. You are welcome. It's a calling.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/21)

**
*New govt proposal: Pay every South African an income grant, then tax it back from the rich*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...-social-security-and-retirement-reform-2021-8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> **
> *New govt proposal: Pay every South African an income grant, then tax it back from the rich*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...-social-security-and-retirement-reform-2021-8



Ah, a little more for the corrupt MP's to steal and enrich themselves.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/21)

*Driver’s licence renewal mess — no choice but to extend preposterous deadline*
The Department of Transport will have no choice but to extend the 31 August 2021 deadline for renewing driver’s licences again, Outa CEO Wayne Duvenage has said.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...posterous-deadline.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (26/8/21)

*Kulula returns to the skies on 1 September – and is offering discounts of up to 30%*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/kulula-discounts-flights-for-return-on-1-september-2021-8
26 Aug. 2021

Kulula makes its return on 1 September and is offering discounts on all its domestic routes.
Comair, which operates Kulula and British Airways locally, suspended all flights on 5 July due to the lockdown regulations which restricted travel in and out of Gauteng.
Kulula’s restart promotion offers discounts of up to 30% and ends at midnight on Thursday.
Its special prices are cheaper than flights offered by competitors, FlySafair and LIFT.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/21)

https://www.news24.com/fin24/Compan...ng-disables-tvs-stolen-during-unrest-20210825

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/21)

*ADSL can be disconnected from 1 October*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl...ted-from-1-october.html?utm_source=newsletter
Openserve has informed Internet service providers (ISPs) of the potential termination of Resell DSL and Openserve Copper Connect (OCC) services within its existing and pre-order fibre footprints.

As part of the notice, Openserve said it reserves the right to cease any or all DSL and OCC services that are within its fibre footprint from 1 October 2021.

“As a courtesy, Openserve will endeavour to inform end-users of our intention to switch their service from copper to fibre and to contact their licensed operator immediately,” it said.

ISPs who spoke to MyBroadband on condition of anonymity said Openserve seems to be targeting specific areas for its 1 October termination.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/21)

*Unvaccinated people may be banned from public amenities in South Africa*
South Africa may limit the use of public amenities to the people who have been vaccinated against Covid-19, the country’s health minister said.
While a decision hasn’t been taken it is being discussed by the government, Joe Phaahla, the minister, said in the National Council of Provinces on Tuesday.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...ed-from-public-amenities-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/21)

*More than half of cigarettes sold in South Africa are illegal – BAT*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...tes-sold-in-south-africa-are-illegal-bat.html
British American Tobacco Plc said illegal cigarettes make up more than half the South African market after a lengthy ban on the sale of tobacco products forced smokers to look elsewhere.

The illicit industry is maintaining its majority grip on the sector more than a year after the five-month prohibition was lifted, the company’s regional unit said in a presentation to South African lawmakers on Tuesday.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (7/9/21)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...-what-they-say-on-the-packet-tobacco-company/
Quote 
This approach doesn’t consider the growing body of scientific evidence which shows that not all nicotine-containing products are the same and turns a blind eye to the principle of tobacco harm reduction.”

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/9/21)

https://time.com/6094858/fda-e-cigarette-decision/
The FDA is supposed to decide by Sept. 9 whether and how e-cigarette companies—including market-leader Juul Labs—may keep selling their products in the U.S. The long-awaited decisions promise to spark controversy no matter which way they go.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (16/9/21)

*You can now tip petrol attendants at Engen garages with this mobile app*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/how-to-tip-a-petrol-attendant-in-south-africa-2021-9
14 Sept. 2021

Cash is king when it comes to tipping petrol attendants in South Africa.
But more and more South Africans are moving away from cash and towards contactless forms of payment.
The Engen 1app now allows customers to tip petrol attendants and cashiers at Engen garages by scanning a QR code.
The tip will be deposited into the worker's Telkom Pay Wallet.
The Engen 1app, launched in mid-2020, allows customers to pay for their fuel and earn loyalty points without needing cash or a card. The mobile app is linked to the customer's debit or credit card and scans a QR code – similar to SnapScan or Zapper – to process payments.

It now includes the "Tip an Attendant" function which can be used to tip petrol attendants and Quickshop cashiers at Engen garages.

The new function is made possible through a partnership with Telkom Pay, a mobile payment platform which can be accessed via WhatsApp. Money can be sent and received via a digital wallet.

Engen petrol pump attendants and Quickshop cashiers will be required to register for a Telkom Pay Wallet. Once registered, they will receive a unique QR code and number which will be attached to a lanyard worn by the employees.

Customers tip the attendants by scanning this QR code with the Engen 1app. The money is then deposited into the employees' Telkom Pay Wallet.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/9/21)

*Soweto residents want R200 flat rate for electricity*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/energy/523328/soweto-residents-want-r200-flat-rate-for-electricity/

*So do I! *

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (22/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Soweto residents want R200 flat rate for electricity*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/energy/523328/soweto-residents-want-r200-flat-rate-for-electricity/
> 
> *So do I! *


Yes please!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (28/9/21)

*Coca-Cola South Africa recalls Appletiser due to contamination concerns*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/co...alls-appletiser-due-to-contamination-concerns
27 Sept. 2021

Coca-Cola South Africa has recently announced that they have recalled six specific batches of Appletiser from stores nationwide due to contamination concerns. 

According to IOL, the sparkling apple juice was found to have a higher than normal level of patulin, which can lead to illness when consumed. 

Patulin is a mycotoxin found in fruits but is most commonly found in rotting apples and apple juice. A certain amount of patulin can be consumed by humans without adverse effects, but higher levels can cause illness in humans and livestock. 

In a statement released by Coca-Cola SA, six batches of the popular drink were affected. The company is currently working with authorities to “investigate and understand the cause of the problem.”

“If anyone has purchased the Appletiser product from batches: BB 07NOV21, BB 30MAY22, BB 10JUN22, BB 18MAY22, BB 19MAY22, and BB 23MAY22, please contact the call centre on 0860 112 526 and request for the collection and exchange of the product. The batch numbers can be found on the top or bottom of the pack.” 

Consumers are advised to contact their healthcare professional if they feel they have any medical concerns.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/21)

Marc Wachsberger, managing director of the Capital Hotels and Apartments group, has written an *open letter* to president Cyril Ramaphosa calling for an *end to all national lockdowns in South Africa so that the tourism sector can have operating certainty.*

The Capital Hotels and Apartments group own several luxury properties across the country, including hotels in Menlyn and Zimbali.

With the country exiting its third wave of Covid-19 infections and the vaccination effort gaining momentum, Wachsberger said the government needs to reopen the economy fully.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ricas-top-hotel-bosses/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/21)

*FlySafair launches Mauritius route — how it compares to British Airways and Emirates*
Jan Vermeulen28 September 2021
FlySafair’s fares on its newly-announced route between Johannesburg and Mauritius are among the cheapest currently on the market, a MyBroadband comparison shows.

Considering that it is a direct flight, rather than requiring a detour and lengthy lay-over, FlySafair’s new route to Mauritius will be quite attractive to South African holidaymakers.

FlySafair announced its first international route with a twice-weekly service between OR Tambo International Airport and Mauritius today.

It will begin operating the new route on 11 December 2021 using its existing Boeing 737–800 aircraft.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...h-africas-jobs-crisis-is-likely-to-get-worse/

Economists-warn-that-south-africas-jobs-crisis-is-likely-to-get-worse

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)

Crypto news 
*Please give back our R1.3 billion – or else...*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/cryp...-3-billion-or-else.html?utm_source=newsletter

The trouble started Wednesday, when users approved an update to Compound’s platform that contained a bug. Compound Labs Inc. Chief Executive Officer Robert Leshner on Twitter said the bug caused too much COMP to go to some users. But since the platform is decentralized and requires a waiting period, neither his company nor anyone else had the ability to pause distribution of the tokens.

Leshner said the impact was limited to 280,000 COMP tokens, which on Friday were worth about $89.3 million (R1.3 billion).

After Compound users claimed the erroneous tokens, Leshner on Twitter threatened to reveal their identities to the Internal Revenue Service if they didn’t return most of them. He later apologized for the threat.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)

*The countries with the best Netflix libraries — and where South Africa ranks*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...south-africa-ranks.html?utm_source=newsletter
Japan came out on top, with a total score of 86,961, earning it a Netflix catalogue score of 100.

The countries that followed it were then given a catalogue score relative to Japan’s.

The Czech Republic was in second place with a total of 84,885 and a score of 97.61, while South Korea placed third with 81,761 total and 94.02 score.

South Africa ranked 28th out of the analysed countries, just edging out the United States.

The country’s library had a total of 69,633 from IMDb scores, award wins, and nominations, equating to an 80.07% catalogue score.

The fact that Netflix is available in more than 190 countries illustrates that South Africa has among the world’s best libraries when it comes to quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)

Smoke /vape survey
*R10 000 UP FOR GRABS!*



https://www.surveygizmo.eu/s3/90374519/Smoking-tobacco-use-survey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/21)

*R300 billion bailout for Eskom if power price increases not allowed*
Eskom has warned it will need a R300 billion bailout and municipalities will require a once-off R100 billion injection because of energy regulator Nersa’s decision to reject the utility’s latest tariff application.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...reases-not-allowed.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DavyH (4/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *R300 billion bailout for Eskom if power price increases not allowed*
> Eskom has warned it will need a R300 billion bailout and municipalities will require a once-off R100 billion injection because of energy regulator Nersa’s decision to reject the utility’s latest tariff application.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...reases-not-allowed.html?utm_source=newsletter



Don't want to hit 'dislike' because it counts against you, but...

DISLIKE!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/21)

F Y I...
*Here’s how much money government employees earn in South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...s-earn-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

*Rivals set to benefit after Facebook, Instagram and WhatsApp suffer a six-hour-long outage*
Social media powerhouse Facebook not only went down for six hours, it also had to go through the humiliation of confirming a widespread outage on rival platform Twitter, on Monday.
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...witter-telegram-and-slack-set-to-gain-2021-10

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

**
*Other brands had a lot of fun when Facebook, WhatsApp, and Instagram were down*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/brands-having-fun-with-the-facebook-outage-on-twitter-2021-10

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

*Windows 11 is here — Pricing and everything you should know*
ttps://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/416924-windows-11-is-here-pricing-and-everything-you-should-know.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

Scandal !
*2 South African politicians and 412 company owners exposed in Pandora Papers*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...-in-pandora-papers.html?utm_source=newsletter

Staff Writer4 October 2021



  
An unprecedented leak of financial records, known as the Pandora Papers, has linked two South African politicians and 412 South African company owners to using tax and secrecy havens.

The Pandora Papers is a 2.94 terabyte data trove that exposes the offshore secrets of wealthy elites from more than 200 countries and territories.

The International Consortium of Investigative Journalism (ICIJ) published details about the leak, exposing more than 330 politicians and 130 Forbes billionaires.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Scandal !
> *2 South African politicians and 412 company owners exposed in Pandora Papers*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...-in-pandora-papers.html?utm_source=newsletter
> 
> ...


Only 2 politicians?!! I guess they don’t need to hide…

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Only 2 politicians?!! I guess they don’t need to hide…


Two exposed ... the other 'baskets', whilst not exposed YET, are nonetheless vrot to their core

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/21)

Tiger king S.A. version [I can do with a couple in my neighbourhood ]
*VIDEOS: Uproar after white tigers snapped next to crèche. But getting your own one is not that difficult we discover*
By Dominic Naidoo




3h ago
https://www.iol.co.za/news/environm...81e6-4943e7577d0c?utm_source=pushnotification

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Tiger king S.A. version [I can do with a couple in my neighbourhood ]
> *VIDEOS: Uproar after white tigers snapped next to crèche. But getting your own one is not that difficult we discover*
> By Dominic Naidoo
> 
> ...


What a win! ... I need to investigate this a bit more, as I'm sure they'd be more effective and cheaper to maintain than the pseudo rent-a-cops I currently use

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...sier-to-get-your-car-licence-in-south-africa/

*New changes will make it easier to get your car licence in South Africa*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...sier-to-get-your-car-licence-in-south-africa/
> 
> *New changes will make it easier to get your car licence in South Africa*



It's already easy, it's just 500 bop......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...sier-to-get-your-car-licence-in-south-africa/
> 
> *New changes will make it easier to get your car licence in South Africa*



Oh. My. Vape. Imagine waiting for the Post Office to send you your licence.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)

*The SA Post Office crushed a great business started 37 years ago*
*The SAPO has asked the government for R8.16 billion* to save the company and continue to deliver postal and other services.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...arted-37-years-ago.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)

*How much it costs to go to an F1 race*
Getting tickets is easy online, provided you plan far enough in advance. (The United States Grand Prix later this month is officially sold out, although plenty of tickets can be purchased from vendors such as SeatGeek, Stubhub, and Ticketsmarter.) 

Prices generally range from $100 to $500. Parking passes can cost an additional $40 to $400.

Some of the *higher-priced F1 experience packages allow for more access *to drivers, pit crews, suites, and vantage points during race weekend; they make the experience feel exclusive and glamorous. They also can include passes to the easiest, closest parking lots to access. So it’s worth it!\
https://topauto.co.za/news/27640/how-much-it-costs-to-go-to-an-f1-race/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)

*Goodbye TV licence — This is what could replace it*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...t-could-replace-it.html?utm_source=newsletter
 
With less than *one in every five TV licence holders* in South Africa *paying their fees over the last year*, several proposals are on the table for a new way to fund the struggling SABC.

The public broadcaster’s TV licence revenue has nose-dived, with fewer TV licence holders willing to pay the R265 annual fee for possessing a TV set.

Payment compliance dropped from 31% in March 2019 to 18% by March 2021. Only about 2 million out of more than 10 million TV licence holders paid their fees in the last year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Goodbye TV licence — This is what could replace it*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...t-could-replace-it.html?utm_source=newsletter
> 
> With less than *one in every five TV licence holders* in South Africa *paying their fees over the last year*, several proposals are on the table for a new way to fund the struggling SABC.
> ...



The SA Government are despicable really  ... We cannot keep bailing out ineffectual, inefficient and superfluous companies ...
Companies that have survived over the years have the ability to reinvent themselves, such as General Electric, who started off making DC dynamos and light bulbs and progressed into aviation, healthcare, AC power generation, and Renewable energy ... IBM too, who started off making time clocks, moving to tabulating machines and typewriters, then moving into computer hardware, and now primarily in software.
... and closer to home ... 
The work had begun in the very early 90's with the South African Post Office .. Telephony was stripped out and Telkom was created, and instead of following the vision through, turning the Bricks and Mortar into a Courier Service, they decided to dump it and rather focus on a model that died 10 years prior, because ... the taxpayer would provide, and ... it was lovely to receive money and do nothing!

The same is true of the SABC ... they split the company into Sentech and SABC, and then lost the plot. MIH saw the opportunity, and along came MNet and then DSTV, which has evolved even further into streaming as we know it, so someone please tell me why we require the SABC, and what value they add to us the taxpayers? ... they failed to reinvent themselves and their business died, so shut it down already dammit!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The SA Government are despicable really  ... We cannot keep bailing out ineffectual, inefficient and superfluous companies ...
> Companies that have survived over the years have the ability to reinvent themselves, such as General Electric, who started off making DC dynamos and light bulbs and progressed into aviation, healthcare, AC power generation, and Renewable energy ... IBM too, who started off making time clocks, moving to tabulating machines and typewriters, then moving into computer hardware, and now primarily in software.
> ... and closer to home ...
> The work had begun in the very early 90's with the South African Post Office .. Telephony was stripped out and Telkom was created, and instead of following the vision through, turning the Bricks and Mortar into a Courier Service, they decided to dump it and rather focus on a model that died 10 years prior, because ... the taxpayer would provide, and ... it was lovely to receive money and do nothing!
> ...


A, very well said , Mom worked at the Post office for 48 years from clerk to postmaster , after she retired Telkom roped her in and she worked there for another 5 years -Everything was functioning 100, and then the ''great urge downward '' began.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/10/21)

*Elgin Fruit Juice is being investigated as the source of SA’s apple juice recalls*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...ecall-linked-to-western-cape-supplier-2021-10
13 Oct. 2021





Apple juice products produced in South Africa are being recalled due to elevated levels of patulin, a mould which, when consumed, can cause nausea, gastrointestinal disturbances, and vomiting.
Coca-Cola South Africa was the first to issue a recall of more than 37,000 cases of its Appletiser products in September.
LiquiFruit and Ceres, both subsidiaries of Pioneer foods, have recently issued similar recalls, with Woolworths’ own brand of apple juice also affected.
The National Consumer Commission confirmed on Wednesday that Elgin Fruit Juice (PTY) LTD in the Western Cape was being investigated as the source of the patulin problem.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (14/10/21)

*You can now pin Joburg potholes via WhatsApp – with the promise of an inspection in two weeks*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/j...tsapp-with-new-pothole-patrol-options-2021-10
12 Oct. 2021

Johannesburg's Pothole Patrol public-private partnership now accepts reports via WhatsApp.
You can add a photo if you like, but you can also just drop a location pin.
That will create a report with a reference number you can use to follow up the status of your pet pothole.
An inspector will be sent to the site within two weeks of your report, Pothole Patrol promises.
"... Thanks to a system that uses WhatsApp location pins, reporting a pothole can take less than three minutes from start to finish, testing by Business Insider South Africa showed, and less for a second or third report after you are registered.

Then, the Pothole Patrol promises, an inspector will check it out within ten working days, while you can track progress via the same system...

*The WhatsApp system requires only a message such as "hi" to 084 POT HOLE, or 084 768 4653.* That initiates a request to accept terms and conditions, provide a first name, and then you can provide a location for the pothole you would like to report...

You can use the reference number provided to track progress for that pothole or, thanks to the account associated with your phone number, you can request an update on all the potholes you have reported at once.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)

Nana republics, here we come….

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/21)

For more than two decades, the iconic building complex at 15 Helen Joseph Street in Newtown, Johannesburg, housed the South African Breweries (SAB) *World of Beer*. Today it's a funeral home, complete with two chapels, a coffin showroom, embalming centre, and mortuary.




_Doves funeral home, Newtown, Johannesburg_
I'll attend funerals daily if the ''tea and cake'' is served here 
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/joburg-world-of-beer-is-now-a-doves-funeral-home-2021-10
Waiting for the puns...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (15/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> For more than two decades, the iconic building complex at 15 Helen Joseph Street in Newtown, Johannesburg, housed the South African Breweries (SAB) *World of Beer*. Today it's a funeral home, complete with two chapels, a coffin showroom, embalming centre, and mortuary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A whole new take on the saying " Drink when you are dead"

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/10/21)

Hooked said:


> *You can now pin Joburg potholes via WhatsApp – with the promise of an inspection in two weeks*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/j...tsapp-with-new-pothole-patrol-options-2021-10
> 12 Oct. 2021
> 
> ...


2 weeks? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/10/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> 2 weeks? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



I agree, aaaaaaaaaaaaaand ... let's count our blessings, as to date it's been years, and in some cases decades

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/21)

read and weep
*“Catastrophic” petrol price increase for South Africa — R20 by end of the year*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...he-end-of-the-year.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (19/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> read and weep
> *“Catastrophic” petrol price increase for South Africa — R20 by end of the year*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...he-end-of-the-year.html?utm_source=newsletter


The prices went up significantly in all the Europe countries over the last few weeks so we must just brace

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Akil (19/10/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> 2 weeks? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


In their defence though, they said that they'll send an inspector in 2 weeks. There's no mention of when it will actually be fixed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/10/21)

*I smell a corrupt rat here ...*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-buy-for-its-r14-billion-battery-project.html

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (20/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *I smell a corrupt rat here ...*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-buy-for-its-r14-billion-battery-project.html



these cost R500 million each so I’m not having high expectations either

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> these cost R500 million each so I’m not having high expectations either
> 
> View attachment 241923



This comes to mind...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (20/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> This comes to mind...
> 
> View attachment 241930


WTF guys, if it can not run my air fryer, I am not interested. Ok?!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/21)

The South African Local Government Association (Salga) found that *62% of councillors did not have the needed computer skills* to pass crucial municipal budgets.

Salga’s national working group chairperson, Bheki Stofile, *said* in an eNCA interview that they discovered this challenge during lockdown when municipalities had to operate with remote workers.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-to-use-a-computer.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> The South African Local Government Association (Salga) found that *62% of councillors did not have the needed computer skills* to pass crucial municipal budgets.
> 
> Salga’s national working group chairperson, Bheki Stofile, *said* in an eNCA interview that they discovered this challenge during lockdown when municipalities had to operate with remote workers.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-to-use-a-computer.html?utm_source=newsletter



Why am I not surprised, hell even our previous president barely made Matric, (_two years in Standard 5_)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## emelybrown (21/10/21)

The software development process entails a number of tasks including designing user interface, database integration, graphic design, testing functionality, and bug fixing by https://syndicode.com/services/android-app-development/. The web developers use high end development tools and software frameworks to create user interface for the web application. Web developers also use different languages, such as Java, C/C++, Objective C, Ruby, and PHP to design the database interface of the web application. The graphic designer creates images, logo, and images according to the requirements of the project and uses various image optimization techniques to create a good user experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)

emelybrown said:


> Really interesting solution!


Which challenge are you talking about? Potholes, batteries or our inept government

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)

*You could get these Joburg apartment blocks cheap – complete with illegal tenants*
Luke Daniel , Business Insider SA
Oct 20, 2021, 01:24 PM







Two apartment blocks in the Johannesburg suburb of Bellevue are going to auction with a minimum bid of R500,000 each. Picking them up at this price will be a bargain, but both buildings are fully occupied by non-paying tenants.
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/apartment-block-for-sale-in-johannesburg-at-a-bargain-2021-10

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *You could get these Joburg apartment blocks cheap – complete with illegal tenants*
> Luke Daniel , Business Insider SA
> Oct 20, 2021, 01:24 PM
> 
> ...


Could be a kewl project for a security company wishing to hone their SWAT skills

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (22/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Could be a kewl project for a security company wishing to hone their SWAT skills



Or for demolition practice...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)

*This man is friggen incorrigible * 

https://dailyfriend.co.za/2021/09/28/out-of-money-and-out-of-ideas-ramaphosa-goes-begging-at-the-un/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/10/21)

*Alec Baldwin 'heartbroken' over fatal film set shooting*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-59015889
23 Oct. 2021

"Actor Alec Baldwin has expressed his shock and sadness after fatally shooting cinematographer Halyna Hutchins with a prop gun on a New Mexico film set.

He tweeted that he was in touch with her husband and had offered support.

"My heart is broken for her husband, their son, and all who knew and loved Halyna," he wrote.

Ms Hutchins, 42, was shot on the set of the western Rust while working as director of photography.

"There are no words to convey my shock and sadness regarding the tragic accident that took the life of Halyna Hutchins, a wife, mother and deeply admired colleague of ours," he tweeted.

"I'm fully co-operating with the police investigation to address how this tragedy occurred."

Ms Hutchins was flown to hospital by helicopter after the shooting on Thursday afternoon but died of her injuries.

Director Joel Souza, 48, was injured and taken from the scene at Bonanza Creek Ranch by ambulance.

An actress in the film, Frances Fisher, tweeted on Friday that Mr Souza had told her that he had been released from the hospital, which was also reported by US media. The hospital declined to comment on Mr Souza's condition, citing privacy laws.

A spokesman for Mr Baldwin, best known for his role as Jack Donaghy on the NBC sitcom 30 Rock and for his portrayal of Donald Trump on sketch show Saturday Night Live, said the incident involved the misfiring of a prop gun with blanks.

Police are trying to establish what type of projectile left the prop gun and how. Local media reported that Mr Baldwin was seen outside the Santa Fe County sheriff's office in tears.

A spokeswoman for the local district attorney's office told BBC News that the investigation is still its "preliminary" stage.

"At this time, we do not know if charges will be filed," said First Judicial District Attorney Mary Carmack-Altwies.

The actor is a co-producer of Rust and plays its namesake, an outlaw whose 13-year-old grandson is convicted of manslaughter.
The eldest of four brothers, all actors, Mr Baldwin has starred in numerous TV and film roles since the 1980s.

Ms Hutchins was from Ukraine and grew up on a Soviet military base in the Arctic Circle, according to her personal website. She studied journalism in Kyiv, and film in Los Angeles, and was named a "rising star" by the American Cinematographer magazine in 2019...

Such incidents on film sets are extremely rare, but not unheard of.

Real firearms are often used in filming, and are loaded with blanks - cartridges that create a flash and a bang without discharging a projectile.

In 1993, Brandon Lee - the 28-year-old son of the late martial-arts star Bruce Lee - died on set after being accidentally shot with a prop gun while filming a death scene for the film The Crow. The gun mistakenly had a dummy round loaded in it..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/21)

The City of *Johannesburg says it rejects Eskom’s latest scheduled load shedding* and has threatened legal action against the power utility.

The city pointed out in a statement on Saturday evening (23 October), that it recently secured an additional power supply capacity of 220 MW from privately owned Kelvin Power station that qualifies it for an exemption from stage 1 and 2 of load shedding,

Eskom resumed stage 2 load shedding, which is set to continue through to Monday at 05h00.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ene...ts-eskom-load-shedding/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (29/10/21)

*Tembisa 10: Report reveals decuplets were trafficked*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...afficked-c494b29b-2c69-4f05-b583-ce6f1d88ebd1
27 Oct. 2021

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (29/10/21)

Hooked said:


> *Tembisa 10: Report reveals decuplets were trafficked*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...afficked-c494b29b-2c69-4f05-b583-ce6f1d88ebd1
> 27 Oct. 2021

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (29/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> these cost R500 million each so I’m not having high expectations either
> 
> View attachment 241923


A mech from Teslacigs, oh wait, no!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (29/10/21)

If you hear about food shortages in the UK what it actually means is someone might have to buy one of a dozen alternative brands rather than their preferred brand on just a few items!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (29/10/21)

DavyH said:


>



Actually, it makes sense. Newborn trafficking is rife in South Africa and across the world. My sister-in-law investigates human trafficking cases and you will be horrified when you see the things I've been shown. That article makes sense and is probably true. I do not wish this on any new parents. It must be horrible to be told your baby died at birth and then later (or never) find out your baby has been sold on the black market for adoption/muti/organs. Just horrible.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DavyH (29/10/21)

zadiac said:


> Actually, it makes sense. Newborn trafficking is rife in South Africa and across the world. My sister-in-law investigates human trafficking cases and you will be horrified when you see the things I've been shown. That article makes sense and is probably true. I do not wish this on any new parents. It must be horrible to be told your baby died at birth and then later (or never) find out your baby has been sold on the black market for adoption/muti/organs. Just horrible.



Considering how carefully this was fact checked when the original claim was made and the there was NO evidence of the birth of decuplets, there would need to be something a bit more reliable than a statement by Iqbal Surve to make me change my mind in this instance.

I flat out don't believe a word of it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (29/10/21)

Here's the Daily Maverick's take on the same story:
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...-found-it-was-a-hoax-and-demanded-an-apology/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (31/10/21)

*2021: South Africa’s second-last elections*

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2021-10-30-2021-south-africas-second-last-elections/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/21)

*Farmers fight ANC government takeover of private power network*
'' The private power company purchases the electricity in bulk from Eskom and resells it for a small additional fee.

Damplaas Kragbron’s tariffs are currently 13% lower than Eskom charges direct customers and about 20% cheaper than the Nketoana municipality.

That is possible thanks to its own distribution network of *320km of power lines and 175 transformers, which was established through contributions from farmers*.''
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...vate-power-network.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> The City of *Johannesburg says it rejects Eskom’s latest scheduled load shedding* and has threatened legal action against the power utility.
> 
> The city pointed out in a statement on Saturday evening (23 October), that it recently secured an additional power supply capacity of 220 MW from privately owned Kelvin Power station that qualifies it for an exemption from stage 1 and 2 of load shedding,
> 
> ...


And then this again....
https://www.citizen.co.za/news/sout.../2897602/load-shedding-eskom-2-november-2021/

Eskom on Tuesday morning warned that it may be forced to implement load shedding at short notice as the power system is “severely constrained”.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> And then this again....
> https://www.citizen.co.za/news/sout.../2897602/load-shedding-eskom-2-november-2021/
> 
> Eskom on Tuesday morning warned that it may be forced to implement load shedding at short notice as the power system is “severely constrained”.



Interesting dichotomy ... Kelvin Power Station is a privately owned power station and sold power to the City of Johannesburg, (using the Eskom grid) ... the outcome of this little fiasco is going to highlight the issues facing other private power producers as they come online, (or don't? )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/21)

The problems Eskom currently face include:


A major incident in Zambia resulted in the imported power from Cahora Bassa being reduced by 1,000MW.
A Tutuka generator tripped.
Generation units at the Medupi and Matla power stations tripped.
A unit at Tutuka power station was forced to shut down.
A unit at Kendal remains offline following a power fault with its coal conveyor belt.
There were further delays in returning a unit each at Lethabo and Majuba power stations.
There is a shortage of diesel to run the open-cycle gas turbines, limiting Eskom’s ability to generate additional emergency power.

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/421768-disaster-strikes-at-eskom.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/11/21)

We've been off for almost 24hrs straight now. Apparently sabotage or something on the distribution box in our area and now there's a labour dispute with the local municipality and the workers as well, so cannot see us having power until tomorrow if we're lucky...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (9/11/21)

*‘Historic moment’ as OR Tambo’s spy pen to be auctioned as NFT*

https://www.sowetanlive.co.za/news/...-as-or-tambos-spy-pen-to-be-auctioned-as-nft/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (9/11/21)

zadiac said:


> *‘Historic moment’ as OR Tambo’s spy pen to be auctioned as NFT*
> 
> https://www.sowetanlive.co.za/news/...-as-or-tambos-spy-pen-to-be-auctioned-as-nft/



Sure the guys at Ryan's lab can call it "not hackable", but that don't mean we ain't gonna hack it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> We've been off for almost 24hrs straight now. Apparently sabotage or something on the distribution box in our area and now there's a labour dispute with the local municipality and the workers as well, so cannot see us having power until tomorrow if we're lucky...



Whew that's bad!! Hope you've got a gas stove! I'm so thankful that my house (and many in Yzer) has a gas stove (but electrical oven, which I seldom use). I don't know what I'd do without it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/11/21)

Hooked said:


> Whew that's bad!! Hope you've got a gas stove! I'm so thankful that my house (and many in Yzer) has a gas stove (but electrical oven, which I seldom use). I don't know what I'd do without it!!


Fortunately I do have a small gas bottle and a hob, so been making supper on there the past few nights. But it seems tonight is such time again as our power came on for a few hours yesterday just to go off again early this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Fortunately I do have a small gas bottle and a hob, so been making supper on there the past few nights. But it seems tonight is such time again as our power came on for a few hours yesterday just to go off again early this morning.



Not to sure what to say here ... I relate ... It's not kewl ... I disagree with Eiskom / the governments sh## service delivery ... and you're an optimistic winner for finding a solution ... you go boy!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (10/11/21)

My airfryer works off my gennie ....... sorted.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/21)

The Institute for Security Studies (ISS) has warned that *criminal activity is set to increase* in the country due to increased *load shedding*.

Speaking to the *SABC*, the institute’s Dr Johan Burger said house and business robberies are already increasing, and there are fears that the same will happen with other criminal activities.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...h-africa-analysts-warn/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/11/21)

It’s a shistastrophy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (10/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Fortunately I do have a small gas bottle and a hob, so been making supper on there the past few nights. But it seems tonight is such time again as our power came on for a few hours yesterday just to go off again early this morning.



We're going to have a day of it tomorrow. 2 x loadshedding AND in addition to that, 2 x electricity disruptions which are not related to loadshedding. May as well just stay in bed and sleep!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/21)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...tax-deadline-with-new-penalties-on-the-cards/

*SARS warns of November tax deadline – with new penalties on the cards*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (11/11/21)

*BREAKING | Former president FW de Klerk, 85, has died*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...er-president-fw-de-klerk-85-has-died-20211111
11 Nov. 2021

"FW de Klerk, the last president of apartheid South Africa and a key actor in the country's transition to democracy, has died.

The FW de Klerk Foundation's spokesperson Dave Steward confirmed his death to News24 on Thursday. "The former president died earlier this morning at his home in Fresnaye after his struggle against cancer. He was 85-years-old. He is survived by his wife Elita, two children Susan and Jan, and his grandchildren."

President Cyril Ramaphosa is expected to announce details of De Klerk's state funeral in due course. 

In a statement on 8 June 2021, the foundation said he was diagnosed with mesothelioma - "a cancer that affects the lining of the lungs" - in March 2021. He was receiving immunotherapy for the illness..."

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/21)

*BREAKING | Former president FW de Klerk, 85, has died*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (12/11/21)

*Woolworths now has solar-powered delivery vans*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/woolworths-now-has-electric-vans-for-online-deliveries-2021-11
11 Nov. 2021

Woolworths has introduced electric panel vans, which will run its online delivery services.
The retailer partnered with DSV and Everlectric for its electric vans. 
In two months, the retailer has managed to save almost 3,600kg of carbon dioxide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (13/11/21)

*Takealot and OneDayOnly are still exaggerating daily deals savings - in October, by roughly 100%*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/takealot-onedayonly-deal-accuracy-october-2021-11
13 Nov. 2021

"... Business Insider has been tracking random products advertised on each daily deal website and checking the integrity of the advertised deals since June 2021. 

In five months of monitoring products on each store, and evaluating just how accurate the advertised deals are, Business Insider has found that although prices may be lower than competitors, the promised discounts are seldom correct.

In percentage terms, the stores have at times exaggerated the discounts shoppers are receiving by between 48% and 168%. In some cases, products are available at the same price or cheaper at competing online stores - often without mention of a sale and without any time pressure.

Since Business Insider started tracking the veracity of each store's daily deal claims, both stores have exaggerated the recommended retail prices of some products to increase the apparent size of their daily deal discounts. And in the lead up to Black Friday, October was one of the worst months we've recorded. 

*Here's how much Takealot and OneDayOnly exaggerated their discounts in September:*

*OneDayOnly
*
Across the 10 random products reviewed in October 2021, OneDayOnly claimed to offer discounts to a total of R6,220.

After researching the various products, we found that a more accurate cumulative discount came to R2,161.

On the day in question, there was a 96.86% (R4,059) difference between the discounts claimed by OneDayOnly and those prices available elsewhere.

The most significant overstated discount in rand value was R2,001 on a pair of Sony headphones.



*OneDayOnly savings promised vs real savings (Rands)*
*

Takealot*

Across the 10 random products reviewed in October 2021, Takealot claimed to offer daily deal discounts to a total of R10,690.

After researching the various products, Business Insider found that a more accurate cumulative discount amounted to R2,018.99.

On the day in question, there was a 136.45% (R8,671.01) difference between the discounts claimed by Takealot and those prices available elsewhere.

The most significant overstated discount in rand value was R4,840.00 on a Kenwood Mega Pack.



Takealot savings promised vs real savings (Rands)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked (14/11/21)

*Wilbur Smith: Popular Zambian-born author dies aged 88*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-59278275
14 Nov. 2021

"International best-selling author Wilbur Smith has died at his home in Cape Town at the age of 88, his publisher has announced.

He passed away on Saturday afternoon with his wife, Niso, by his side, a statement published on the Wilbur Smith Books website said.

Smith's 49 published books have sold more than 140 million copies worldwide.

He gained widespread recognition following the publication of his debut novel When the Lion Feeds in 1964..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/21)

Hooked said:


> *Wilbur Smith: Popular Zambian-born author dies aged 88*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-59278275
> 14 Nov. 2021
> 
> ...



A sad day in literary history, what a legendary writer he was! My dad did not miss a single one of his publications, I read about half of what he brought out. His books are always a good read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## zadiac (15/11/21)

Hooked said:


> *Wilbur Smith: Popular Zambian-born author dies aged 88*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-59278275
> 14 Nov. 2021
> 
> ...




Sad sad day. RIP Willbur. Your work is legendary.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/21)

*Rand Water has scheduled a 54-hour water shutdown to augment infrastructure*. The shutdown is scheduled from *15-17 November 2021* and will affect a range of areas across eight municipalities including the City of Johannesburg, Rand West, Mogale City, Merafong, Rustenburg, Madibeng, Metsimaholo and Emfuleni

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/21)



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi (16/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


>




Just in time for the busiest time of the year for retail.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


>



I appreciate that the unions had an active part in the 94 handover of power, however they have served their purpose and we need to move on ... we need someone with a pair of gahoonies, (_does anyone in government own a pair_?), someone like Margaret Thatcher, to do what she did ... eradicate unions, as they stand in the way of a free market and of economic growth.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/11/21)

*Woolworths allegedly won’t be stocking turkeys this year*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/woolworths-allegedly-wont-be-stocking-turkeys-this-year
16 Nov. 2021




Woolworths appear to be following major international retailers, Whole Foods. According to PETA, the grocery outlet has suspended all purchasing of turkeys after the animal rights organisation revealed that workers kicked, stomped on and beat turkeys with a rods at farms overseas.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (16/11/21)

Hooked said:


> *Woolworths allegedly won’t be stocking turkeys this year*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/woolworths-allegedly-wont-be-stocking-turkeys-this-year
> 16 Nov. 2021
> 
> ...



Their loss in income. There are many other places to buy turkeys. I don't condone the workers hurting or torturing the turkeys, but people will find a way to eat them this Christmas one way or another.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Munro31 (16/11/21)

That's why they are so tender?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

zadiac said:


> Their loss in income. There are many other places to buy turkeys. I don't condone the workers hurting or torturing the turkeys, but people will find a way to eat them this Christmas one way or another.



I agree on the not condoning animal torture, aaaaaaaaaaand ... Woolworths aren't the only supplier of Turkeys  ... My butcher does what he calls a "Five in One" ... a deboned quail, stuffed into a deboned chicken stuffed into a deboned duck, stuffed into a deboned guineafowl stuffed into a deboned turkey, (_with the Turkey leg and wing bones left in for shape_), and ... one is already in my freezer awaiting a pork sausage, pecan nut, sage and onion stuffing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree on the not condoning animal torture, aaaaaaaaaaand ... Woolworths aren't the only supplier of Turkeys  ... My butcher does what he calls a "Five in One" ... a deboned quail, stuffed into a deboned chicken stuffed into a deboned duck, stuffed into a deboned guineafowl stuffed into a deboned turkey, (_with the Turkey leg and wing bones left in for shape_), and ... one is already in my freezer awaiting a pork sausage, pecan nut, sage and onion stuffing




You can now name it QuaChiDuNeaKey.... sounds like an exotic chinese dish for Xmas...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (16/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree on the not condoning animal torture, aaaaaaaaaaand ... Woolworths aren't the only supplier of Turkeys  ... My butcher does what he calls a "Five in One" ... a deboned quail, stuffed into a deboned chicken stuffed into a deboned duck, stuffed into a deboned guineafowl stuffed into a deboned turkey, (_with the Turkey leg and wing bones left in for shape_), and ... one is already in my freezer awaiting a pork sausage, pecan nut, sage and onion stuffing



That sounds like an invite to me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

Adephi said:


> That sounds like an invite to me.


In a sense yes ... I'm hoping others will share their Christmas recipes too ... including but not limited to Gammon, Apple Pie, Traditional Xmas pud and, and, and ...
I make no pretences here ... I luuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve good food

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## DavyH (16/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In a sense yes ... I'm hoping others will share their Christmas recipes too ... including but not limited to Gammon, Apple Pie, Traditional Xmas pud and, and, and ...
> I make no pretences here ... I luuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve good food


This needs its own thread.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

DavyH said:


> This needs its own thread.


Gowan @DavyH ... set up a Gastronomic Delights thread  ... There have to be some good recipes for pretty much everything hiding in the grey matter of this forums membership

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (17/11/21)

Here's a tip for loadshedding!

*Chinese student stuck fluorescent light through her ponytail to keep studying when lights went out*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/w...tail-china-new-viral-symbol-hard-work-2021-11
16 Nov. 2021

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (17/11/21)

Hooked said:


> Here's a tip for loadshedding!
> 
> *Chinese student stuck fluorescent light through her ponytail to keep studying when lights went out*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/w...tail-china-new-viral-symbol-hard-work-2021-11
> ...


The photo was clearly taken during daytime or all the lights were on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/11/21)

It's kind of old news...

https://www.news24.com/fin24/economy/eskom-issues-load-shedding-warning-as-5-units-fail-20211116

*Eskom issues load shedding warning as 5 units fail*
16 Nov

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It's kind of old news...
> 
> https://www.news24.com/fin24/economy/eskom-issues-load-shedding-warning-as-5-units-fail-20211116
> 
> ...



I can't help wondering why we have TWO PowerStation's in Pretoria held off-line ... *Pretoria West* and *Rooiwal*  ... 
For the past 6+ years, they have their boilers and generators fired up once a month to ensure they are still functional, (_which they are_!), and then shut down again .... hmmmmm

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree on the not condoning animal torture, aaaaaaaaaaand ... Woolworths aren't the only supplier of Turkeys  ... My butcher does what he calls a "Five in One" ... a deboned quail, stuffed into a deboned chicken stuffed into a deboned duck, stuffed into a deboned guineafowl stuffed into a deboned turkey, (_with the Turkey leg and wing bones left in for shape_), and ... one is already in my freezer awaiting a pork sausage, pecan nut, sage and onion stuffing


Or it's brother , the TurDuCen -turkey duck chicken .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/21)

*Solidarity wants wholesale and retail prices of petrol and diesel to be deregulated, allowing sellers to determine prices.*

South Africa currently regulates *both the wholesale and retail prices of petrol*, while the government also sets the wholesale diesel price.

The retail price of diesel is the only deregulated item.

This allows forecourts to set their own diesel prices and encourages cost-cutting in other areas to try and win customers over with the best price.

Solidarity said that deregulation of the retail diesel price resulted in immediate significant price drops in prices and explained that diesel remained considerably cheaper than petrol as a result.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...ce-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Or it's brother , the TurDuCen -turkey duck chicken .



O yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ... the duck fat I believe is what makes either the 3 or the 5 in one fanfriggentastic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/21)

*How much it costs to run a generator for load-shedding*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-for-load-shedding.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *How much it costs to run a generator for load-shedding*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-for-load-shedding.html?utm_source=newsletter


"pay anywhere from R280 to R800 per month ..... at Stage 4 load-shedding."
I paid close to R1000 in fuel for the two weeks we had load shedding

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/11/21)

Just in:

https://ewn.co.za/2021/11/17/stage-2-power-cuts-to-return-from-2pm-on-wednesday-through-to-saturday

Saturday. Ha!! We all know it's going to go on for longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Just in:
> 
> https://ewn.co.za/2021/11/17/stage-2-power-cuts-to-return-from-2pm-on-wednesday-through-to-saturday
> 
> Saturday. Ha!! We all know it's going to go on for longer.



... and start earlier, (as is customary with these chuts) 
My "Eskom-SePush" app has just 'told me', that Bedfordview is on Stage 2 from 14H00


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ... and start earlier, (as is customary with these chuts)
> My "Eskom-SePush" app has just 'told me', that Bedfordview is on Stage 2 from 14H00


Yeah, our times changed as well. It's like the adjust the schedules every few weeks to stop us from getting complacent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (17/11/21)

16h00 to 18h30. I'm glad I had a cold meal planned.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)

DavyH said:


> 16h00 to 18h30. I'm glad I had a cold meal planned.



So Mimmo's Senderwood for Italian this evening it is, (_for my family anyway_) ... they thankfully have a wood fired oven 

This is one 'interesting' way of stimulating the economy, load shedding to get people to eat out and spend money, then again, these govern-mental nanas barely make the IQ of a gnat collectively


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So Mimmo's Senderwood for Italian this evening it is, (_for my family anyway_) ... they thankfully have a wood fired oven
> 
> This is one 'interesting' way of stimulating the economy, load shedding to get people to eat out and spend money, then again, these govern-mental nanas barely make the IQ of a gnat collectively



I find that very insensitive and derogatory towards Gnats as a species  I demand an apology!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I find that very insensitive and derogatory towards Gnats as a species  I demand an apology!!!!


Sowwie Gnats ... your IQ's are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay higher than the collective unruly party

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/11/21)

DavyH said:


> 16h00 to 18h30. I'm glad I had a cold meal planned.


This was us during the previous loadshedding. On Tuesdays and Wednesdays. Became quite proficient using my little camping gas stove and hob.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## emelybrown (18/11/21)

When it comes to Android development https://mlsdev.com/blog/top-custom-software-development-companies, you can hire one individual to develop your app. Of course, it's best to hire a team of developers to help you scale your app. But the more people you hire, the more efficient and profitable your project will be. This will ensure that your app will keep working smoothly and will keep its customers happy. However, it's important to understand that you'll need more developers as your app grows.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (19/11/21)

*A South African charity wants you to pay to say f*ck in the office on 30 November*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/g...g-in-the-office-from-rare-diseases-sa-2021-11
19 Nov. 2021


On 30 November, you should pay to swear in the office, even if that office is remote, says a South African charity.
Rare Diseases SA wants to use the money for a procurement fund for high-cost medicine, in areas not covered by the state or medical aid.
If you are offended by its "Give a f*ck" campaign, you're focussing on the wrong outrage, it says.
A range of non-profits will be hitting up donors on Giving Tuesday.
"... In pre-pandemic 2019, the organisation urged supporters to "[a]nnoy your colleagues until they lose their shit and then make them pay". This year it is touting virtual swear jars, for those working remotely or in hybrid setups.

The combined proceeds from those swear jars will go towards "a procurement fund for high cost medicine for patients impacted by rare disease", the organisation says, with the hope to eventually hit R100 million. At that ambitious level, it intends to set up a risk equalisation fund, providing much better access to healthcare for people with rare conditions who are sometimes told potentially life-saving medicines are simply too expensive.

The fundraising is being handled via GivenGain, the Swiss-registered non-profit, linked to GivingTuesday, an initiative that largely targets Americans every year while they are in a generous mood around their Thanksgiving holiday. 

The premise is simple: swear, pay up, and donate the combined cash, while optionally spreading the word under the banner #SwearToCare. If you happen to be offended by the swearing, Rare Diseases SA will use that as a lobbying opportunity.

"Are you offended? Well, so are we!" says the organisation, in anticipation of complaints about foul language. "We are offended that in South Africa, we have no formalised Rare Diseases policy. We are offended that our government and medical aids are turning a blind eye to the thousands of patients impacted by a rare disease."

Simply "giving a f**k can make the world of difference to rare disease patients in South Africa," it argues. 

Rare Diseases SA estimates that millions of South Africans live with untreated or undiagnosed conditions, for which treatment costs are effectively impossible to pay. "

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/21)

If I place a swear jar in my office, it'll fill up in half a day

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/11/21)

Bogan should not take part, he'll be broke in 15 minutes...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (20/11/21)

*You can visit SA’s national parks for free next week – and this new digital tour can help*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/south-africa-national-parks-week-free-access-2021-11
19 Nov. 2021

SA National Parks Week starts on 22 November and offers visitors free entry to the country’s 19 national parks.
This year’s campaign coincides with the launch of a website which profiles all South Africa’s national parks.
The National Parks Explorer site features videos and photos of each park, while also providing practical information on how to get there and where to stay.
The National Parks Explorer site, developed by the Discover Africa Group, is a guide to all 19 SANParks with interactive information and videos.

The site provides practical information, like directions, accommodation, and costs, outside of SA National Parks Week, to potential visitors. Each profile also features a video segment which shows the park’s natural environment, biodiversity, history, activities, and interviews with SANParks staff...

While SA National Parks Week officially ends on 28 November, free access to Addo, Kgalagadi, Kruger and the Tsitsikamma section of the Garden Route National Park is only valid until Friday 26 November.

Table Mountain National Park also has an exception, with entry to Boulders Penguin Colony not included in SANParks week."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)

*This new website tells you if a Takealot deal is good*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...ealot-deal-is-good.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)

The validity period for a driver’s licence – how long it can be used before it must be renewed – in these countries is detailed below.


South Africa – *5 Years*
New York State (USA) – *8 Years*
United Kingdom – *10 Years*
Australia – *10 Years*
New Zealand – *10 Years*
Germany – *15 Years*
France – *15 Years*

https://topauto.co.za/features/3069...for-in-other-countries/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> The validity period for a driver’s licence – how long it can be used before it must be renewed – in these countries is detailed below.
> 
> South Africa – *5 Years*
> New York State (USA) – *8 Years*
> ...




A South African driving licence is valid from issue until suspended or cancelled by legal process as a result of medical or behavioural unfitness to hold it ... It does not simply expire! 
A South African licence card however expires every five years, and while it may still be in perfect functional condition, the South African public have been led to believe that they must be renewed, under the misguided belief that without them, we have no valid driving licence 

https://www.news24.com/wheels/opini...er-expires-what-else-you-should-know-20210820

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)

*Ethiopia's capital Addis Ababa may fall soon to rebels, but there will be no Afghan-style airlift*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/e...ift-us-citizens-state-department-says-2021-11

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A South African driving licence is valid from issue until suspended or cancelled by legal process as a result of medical or behavioural unfitness to hold it ... It does not simply expire!
> A South African licence card however expires every five years, and while it may still be in perfect functional condition, the South African public have been led to believe that they must be renewed, under the misguided belief that without them, we have no valid driving licence
> 
> https://www.news24.com/wheels/opini...er-expires-what-else-you-should-know-20210820



Yip, its only a R150 (oddish, the last time I checked) for "Failure to Display" If you don't have a license card with you...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/first-flight-from-cape-town-to-antarctica-in-airbus-a340-2021-11
* Airbus A340 flew from Cape Town to Antarctica in a world first*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Mr. B (24/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...tax-deadline-with-new-penalties-on-the-cards/
> 
> *SARS warns of November tax deadline – with new penalties on the cards*



https://www.sars.gov.za/latest-news/media-release-sars-extends-filing-season-deadline/

*Media Release – SARS extends filing season deadline*
23 November 2021 – The South African Revenue Service (SARS) is pleased with the overwhelming response it has received from taxpayers who have submitted their personal income tax returns since 1 July this year.

SARS would like to thank these taxpayers for responding to our strategic intent of promoting a culture of voluntary compliance.

However, to afford other taxpayers the opportunity to comply with their legal requirements, *SARS will extend the filing season deadline for non-provisional individual taxpayers from 23 November 2021 to 2 December 2021.*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Raindance (24/11/21)

Mr. B said:


> https://www.sars.gov.za/latest-news/media-release-sars-extends-filing-season-deadline/
> 
> *Media Release – SARS extends filing season deadline*
> 23 November 2021 – The South African Revenue Service (SARS) is pleased with the overwhelming response it has received from taxpayers who have submitted their personal income tax returns since 1 July this year.
> ...


Damn! Saved by the bell once more... Forgot about this...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/11/21)

*Pentagon to form new group to investigate UFOs *

https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/science/pentagon-form-new-group-investigate-ufos-2021-11-24/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Pentagon to form new group to investigate UFOs *
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/science/pentagon-form-new-group-investigate-ufos-2021-11-24/



So instead of the new AOIMS Group, why don't they just get Mulder and Scully to do it, they had more sense in any case than the combined defense department... and their names have a better ring to it than AOIMS Group

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31 (25/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (28/11/21)

*From trash to treasure: This South African is turning unwanted e-waste into magnificent pieces of jewellery*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...-into-magnificent-pieces-of-jewellery-2021-11
27 Nov 2021

For most people an old cell phone or computer is simply a piece of trash destined for landfill, but for jewellery maker Ashley Heather it's treasure.
She has built her business from tirelessly extracting the gold and silver in e-waste to make beautiful rings, necklaces, and more.
Up to 16 recycled cell phones can be used to make a delicate 9k ring while some rings can take a whopping 20kg of e-waste to make.




"... E-waste turns out to be a jeweller's dream, because it contains both gold and silver and it's also the fastest growing municipal waste stream in the world," she says.

From motherboards to old cell phones, Heather wants all this junk (called e-waste) to make delicately designed feature pieces. She and her award winning business, AuTerra, have become known for turning trash into timeless pieces to be treasured in an eco-friendly and sustainable manner...

While Heather insists it's incredibly difficult to say exactly how much gold they can extract from each piece of e-waste, to give you an idea of the sheer volume it can take anything from up to 16 recycled cell phones to a whopping 20kg of e-waste to make some of their finely crafted rings...

Once found, the e-waste gets sent to a refinery where it is separated into components that are not useful, whatever isn't used gets recycled. They then smash the e-waste down into chips and thereafter, run it through a shredder, before feeding it into a furnace or in the case of smaller batches, a crucible.

"The results of this are two products, a slag which is the by-product, it gets a second life in the construction of roads used as road fill, and then a mixed metal mass. The mass is a combination of copper gold and silver and, depending on the type of e-waste, a few other metals."

Heather says the most technically challenging aspect of the recycling process is separating out the metal mass via a process called Electrowinning, also called electroextraction. If you can remember your matric science, this is when you pass an electrical current through an anode in a solution containing the dissolved metal ions. The chemical reaction causes the metals to deposit onto a cathode, which can then be collected. 

"Those metals are then melted again and purified to ensure a really pure high quality jewellery grade metal," says Heather. "All the components from the plastics to the solid metal components, like the aluminium bits, are all sent their separate ways for recycling as well." ...

*If you want to make sure your broken electronics are spared becoming a useless pile of waste on landfills, you can donate them at the their studio or at a number of participating Makro stores around the country."*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (28/11/21)

_[Hey old geysers, you'd better run for your life!]_

*This electrical engineering graduate turns old geysers into braai stands*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/turning-old-geysers-into-braai-stands-2021-11

Matome Maphala, who completed his studies in electrical engineering, turns old geysers into new braai stands. 
The 30-year-old struggled to find a job after completing his studies and decided to experiment with an old geyser in his parent's backyard. 
His work has gained popularity and he plans to courier outside of Limpopo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/21)

*READ AND WEEP...*
Many South African motorists will be paying more than R20 per litre of petrol from December.

Minister of Mineral Resources and Energy Gwede Mantashe *published the latest adjustments to South Africa’s fuel prices* on Monday, confirming a steep increase in petrol and diesel prices from Wednesday, 1 December 2021.

A litre of 93 or 95 unleaded petrol will cost 81 cents more. That takes the inland price of 93 unleaded petrol from R19.32 to R20.13, and 95 unleaded petrol from R19.54 to R20.35.

The price per litre of 500ppm diesel will also increase by more than 72 cents, while 50ppm will also go up by over 74 cents.


mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## zadiac (29/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *READ AND WEEP...*
> Many South African motorists will be paying more than R20 per litre of petrol from December.
> 
> Minister of Mineral Resources and Energy Gwede Mantashe *published the latest adjustments to South Africa’s fuel prices* on Monday, confirming a steep increase in petrol and diesel prices from Wednesday, 1 December 2021.
> ...



Eish!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/12/21)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/int...s-in-south-africa-could-now-land-you-in-jail/

*Warning: Sending these WhatsApp messages in South Africa could now land you in jail*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (5/12/21)

*Here's how much popular South African road trips will cost you in petrol and tolls this December*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...a-per-km-on-popular-routes-road-trips-2021-12
4 Dec. 2021

*Fuel costs alone mean your December road trip will cost about 40% more than it did last year.*
Here's the minimum you can expect to spend on popular December road trips in the country's most popular new vehicles:

*Johannesburg to Kruger National Park (Komatipoort)*
Return distance: 900 km
Return toll fees: R424
SARS Maintenance estimate: R450
*Return fuel Cost:*
Toyota Hilux: R1,558.06
Volkswagen Polo: R1,105.13
Volkswagen Polo Vivo: R1,068.9
Toyota Hiace: R1,956.63
Isuzu D-Max: R1,467.47
SARS Rate: R3,438

[...]

*Johannesburg to Durban*
Return distance: 1,136 km
Return toll fees: R409
SARS Maintenance estimate: R568
*Return fuel Cost:*
Toyota Hilux: R1,941.22
Volkswagen Polo: R1,376.9
Volkswagen Polo Vivo: R1,331.76
Toyota Hiace: R2,437.8
Isuzu D-Max: R1,828.35
SARS Rate: R4,339.52

*Johannesburg to Cape Town*
Return distance: 2,795 km
Return toll fees: R296
SARS Maintenance estimate: R1,398
*Return fuel Cost:*
Toyota Hilux: R4,776.13
Volkswagen Polo: R3,387.74
Volkswagen Polo Vivo: R3,276.65
Toyota Hiace: R5 997.93
Isuzu D-Max: R4,498.45
SARS Rate: R10,676.9

*Johannesburg to Gqeberha*
Return distance: 2,092 km
Return toll fees: R232
SARS Maintenance estimate: R1,046 
*Return fuel Cost:*
Toyota Hilux: R3,574.84
Volkswagen Polo: R2,535.64
Volkswagen Polo Vivo: R2,452.52
Toyota Hiace: R4,489.33
Isuzu D-Max: R3,367
SARS Rate: R7,991.44

*Cape Town to Knysna*
Return distance: 976 km
Return toll fees: N/A
SARS Maintenance cost: R438
*Return fuel Cost:*
Toyota Hilux: R1,645.98
Volkswagen Polo: R1,167.5
Volkswagen Polo Vivo: R1,129.22
Toyota Hiace: R2,067.04
Isuzu D-Max: R1,550.28
SARS Rate: R3,728.32

*Cape Town to Gqeberha*
Return distance: 1,500 km
Return toll fees: R86
SARS Maintenance cost: R750
*Return fuel Cost:*
Toyota Hilux: R2,529
Volkswagen Polo: R1,794.31
Volkswagen Polo Vivo: R1,735.48
Toyota Hiace: R3,176.81
Isuzu D-Max: R2,382.6
SARS Rate: R5,730

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Stranger (6/12/21)

Pajero in Botswana deep sand ...... 18 L per 100 km/ 5.5 km per L

Cost, bloody hell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/12/21)

Stranger said:


> Pajero in Botswana deep sand ...... 18 L per 100 km/ 5.5 km per L
> Cost, bloody hell.



Isn't petrol cheaper in Bots?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (6/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Isn't petrol cheaper in Bots?


They still inventing tax there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/12/21)

*Global supply chain crisis caused by Covid-19*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/gl...he-world-0bfe322e-664c-56a6-b0ce-7aa196640998
7 Dec. 2021

"... According to the South China Morning Post, the global supply chain has taken massive strain since the start of the pandemic, which continues to affect the flow of goods from China and has led to rising shipment costs.

Despite the increase in retail figures, a shortage of various items such as chemicals, microchips and paint needed to manufacture and produce finished goods has increased production costs.

“Shipments were delayed by a month and prices are higher than before,” said We Zhishan, a store manager at Yiwu International Trade Market.

“Containers are up to US$630 more expensive, depending on regions and countries,” he said...

As many factories slowly reopened and began ramping up their production, the shortage in items needed to produce these goods created a backlog as demand continued to rise.

At the same time, those products which had been finished and sent for delivery to their respective countries and regions could not be delivered due to a shortage of containers, and they piled up in warehouses across Asia.

The delivery of masks and protective gear also became a priority, occupying the space in containers that made their way to every corner of the world.

The ripple effect saw many companies placing larger orders due to shortages, resulting in one of the biggest traffic jams on record."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (7/12/21)

*Domestic tourists warned to book rental cars early due to pandemic-induced fleet shortage*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...shortage-fdb92d56-aa09-4e65-9101-5cfd1283c578
6 Dex. 2021

"... An industry expert has said that most car rentals companies sold off their fleets dramatically at the height of the pandemic when international and local travel bans were in place causing a 65% drop in available rental cars.

Co-founder of Cape Town-based travel aggregator Drive South Africa, Andre Van Kets, said: 
“... The supply and demand have been roughly equal throughout 2021 while travel has slowly clawed back. But in peak holiday season demand far exceeds supply. So travellers who book too late may be disappointed. There aren’t enough cars. Many travellers will not get the rental car that they’d hoped for.”

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

Hooked said:


> *Global supply chain crisis caused by Covid-19*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/gl...he-world-0bfe322e-664c-56a6-b0ce-7aa196640998
> 7 Dec. 2021
> 
> ...



Being a consumer in a Global Village simply breeds complacency and dependence, and undoes all the hard work of our previous government, who for all their sins, understood the importance of being capable of supporting oneself completely, and whose attitude spurned a wave of industrialisation that saw South Africa becoming a formidable independent nation ... this even in spite of sanctions!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/12/21)

*Eskom wants a 20.5% electricity price hike *

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/426660-eskom-wants-a-20-5-electricity-price-hike.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Eskom wants a 20.5% electricity price hike *
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/426660-eskom-wants-a-20-5-electricity-price-hike.html


do we have WHAAA-HAAA emoji ?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Eskom wants a 20.5% electricity price hike *
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/426660-eskom-wants-a-20-5-electricity-price-hike.html


TSEK ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (9/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Eskom wants a 20.5% electricity price hike *
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/426660-eskom-wants-a-20-5-electricity-price-hike.html



And I want a Ferrari for Christmas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## TonySC (10/12/21)

Adephi said:


> And I want a Ferrari for Christmas.


Amateur!!! I'll take the whole catalogue thank you....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (10/12/21)

TonySC said:


> Amateur!!! I'll take the whole catalogue thank you....



Good idea. Then at least you can sell some of them to afford petrol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (10/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Eskom wants a 20.5% electricity price hike *
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/426660-eskom-wants-a-20-5-electricity-price-hike.html



And you think this is a Winner, @ARYANTO?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/12/21)

*‘Unsafe’ noodles ... what we know about Howe, the brand named in deaths*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/howe-2-minute-noodles-what-we-know-2021-12







The National Consumer Commission has named Howe instant noodles as the brand it suspects is linked to the deaths of at least three children.
The commission says it has a "reasonable suspicion" the company behind the noodles, Grandisync, sold unsafe goods.
Here's what we know so far about Howe, Grandisync, and its historic links to free diapers.
"The National Consumer Commission on Thursday named Howe instant noodles as the brand linked to the suspicious deaths of at least three children.

The three, aged 11, 7, and six months, died on their way to a clinic in the Eastern Cape in early November after eating noodles and, not long after, complaining of nausea and stomach cramps.

Later in the month, siblings aged nine and 13 died in Mpumalanga within an hour of one another, and police said the only link they could find was the pack of noodles the pair had shared that morning ...

Grandisync, the company behind Howe, has a single businessman director. 
Company records show the manufacturer for Howe, Grandisync CC, has only one director: the 49-year-old Feng Chen.

Feng did not immediately respond to attempts to contact him on Thursday night.

Feng is also the sole director of three other companies, which share their registered addresses with the Uitenhage address for Grandisync. Two of those companies, Netcoware and Oragraph, were registered in 2016. Little more is known about them.

The third company, Strong Chains Wholesalers, dates from 2007, making it three years older than Grandisync itself.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru (15/12/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (15/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


>



News at 7.

Riots at 8.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Eskom wants a 20.5% electricity price hike *
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/426660-eskom-wants-a-20-5-electricity-price-hike.html



Eskom is a State Owned Enterprise, whose mandate is the provision of Services to South African Citizens at '_break even_', and in spite of the thievery within the organisation, the sabotage and their ineptitude, they still managed to post a mid year profit of 9.2Billion  ... yet they want a 20.5% increase  ... in the words of Shakespeare; "_Something is rotten in the state of Denmark_" 

*Eskom increases mid-year profit by 4178%*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/427744-eskom-increases-mid-year-profit-by-4178.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DavyH (15/12/21)

This will allow their turnover to remain unchanged as they’ve reduced the supply of lektrik by 20,5% this year.

Not so stoopid at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/21)

*Cape Town pet owners, take notice: Sterilisations of cats and dogs is now compulsory*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...s-of-cats-and-dogs-is-now-compulsory-20211216
16 Dec. 2021

Pet sterilisation in the Cape metro is now compulsory.
The City of Cape Town says all pets six months and older must be sterilised.
Animal welfare organisations have welcomed the new by-law. 
The new by-law states that "keeping, breeding, or selling any animal within the scope of business or economic activities" requires an authorisation from the City.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/21)

*End “30% pass mark syndrome” at schools*
Mmusi Maimane has called for the government to fix the education system in South Africa

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/1/22)

*SOUTH AFRICA'S PARLIAMENT BUILDINGS ARE ON FIRE*
*



*
https://ewn.co.za/2022/01/02/breaking-news-south-africa-s-parliament-building-is-on-fire

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (2/1/22)

Well, parliament is not functioning anyway, so why would they need a building?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/22)

*Petrol price drop coming in January — Report*
There could be good news at the pumps for South African motorists in the new year, with significant price drops for fuel expected next week.

That is according to leaked data from the Central Energy Fund (CEF) provided to *Netwerk24*.

Wednesday’s data showed that a decrease of between 73 cents and 76 cents, depending on fuel type.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-in-january-report.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/22)

*Driver’s licence chaos will cost motorists in 2022*
Hundreds of thousands of South African motorists will be stuck with expired driving licence cards in the early months of 2022 because the twenty-year-old machine that prints them all has been out of order since November.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...icence-chaos-will-cost-motorists-in-2022.html

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (3/1/22)

*Hong Kong's flagship airline says strict new quarantine rules could cause 'dramatic' supply chain disruptions*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/12/31/...pacific-flight-suspension-intl-hnk/index.html

"Hong Kong's flagship airline warned Friday that strict new quarantine measures in the city could lead to "dramatic disruptions" to local supply chains, as the company is forced to curb some passenger and cargo flights.

Cathay Pacific's note of caution came as the Hong Kong government announced that, from Saturday, all cargo air crew based in the city who have stayed overseas will need to spend seven days in hotel quarantine when they return. That's up from the current three-day requirement ... such actions would cause "dramatic disruptions to supply chains in the short-term" and undermine Hong Kong International Airport as a "leading cargo hub...

In another statement Friday, Cathay said it would suspend long haul cargo flights into the city for a week, adding that it would be "working with customers to mitigate the disruption as much as possible." ...

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru (4/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (4/1/22)

*New vaping rules and taxes planned for South Africa*

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...ing-rules-and-taxes-planned-for-south-africa/

*New vaping rules and taxes planned for South Africa*
Staff Writer3 January 2022



 
The National Treasury has published a discussion paper outlining a proposal on the taxation of electronic nicotine and non-nicotine delivery systems (ENDS).

This follows signals from the government in its previous two budget speeches that it plans to start taxing these two products.

“ENDS are part of new generation products that have been introduced in the market either as harm reduction or reduced-risk products compared to traditional tobacco products,” the National Treasury said.

“These products are battery-powered devices that vaporise liquid solutions that may contain nicotine, as well as varying compositions of flavourings, propylene glycol, vegetable glycerin, and other ingredients, to create an aerosol which the user inhales.”

Treasury said that while the market for ENDS is still at its infancy in many developing countries like South Africa, it is expected to grow. In other markets, the growth in the consumption of these products has been observed among the youth and has raised concerns on its impact on youth initiation of smoking and tobacco use, it said.

It added that there are concerns regarding their potential to undermine global tobacco control efforts, and public health in general.

“Unlike conventional tobacco products, these products are mostly unregulated in South Africa, hence the Department of Health has also started a process of amending the current tobacco control legislation to include these products in the regulatory framework.

“Similarly, other governments around the world have started a process of regulating the consumption and use of ENDS through tax and non-tax measures.”

While the proposal document is open for comment until 25 January 2022, Treasury has indicated that a tax could be introduced on both the device and the oil used within it. This would allow for products with a higher nicotine concentration to carry a higher tax – in line with other high nicotine products such as cigarettes.

A study commissioned by the Vapour Products Association of SA (VPASA) in 2021 looked into the economic impact the industry has locally, including its contribution to GDP and employment.

NKC African Economics’ Cobus de Hart who led the study, said his team used data on procurement, tax, human resources and finances from a survey of vapour industry participants in South Africa.

“The vapour products industry supports GDP and jobs throughout its supply chain. Its total gross value-added contribution to GDP is R2.49 billion, with R710 million in tax payments made in 2019.”

Key findings of the Economic Impact of the Vaping Industry in South Africa report include:

*Direct economic impact:*


More than 350,000 South Africans use vapour products;
Vapour product sales in 2019 amounted to R1.25 billion;
The industry generated 3,800 jobs;
R280 million was paid in taxes;
Gross value-added contribution from the vapour industry amounted to R930 million.
*Indirect economic impact:*


R290 million in local procurement;
40% and 31% spent with financial and business services and manufacturing, respectively;
Supported 4,200 jobs;
Indirectly contributed R1.09 billion to SA’s GDP.
Vaping products are currently not regulated in South Africa. Specifically, e-cigarettes are not covered by the Tobacco Products Control Act or the Medicines Act. The government has proposed the Control of Tobacco Products and Electronic Nicotine Delivery Systems Bill in which it hopes to regulate vapour products in a similar way as cigarettes.

The bill was introduced for public comment in 2018, but is currently still in a draft form. It stills need to undergo a full parliamentary process before being introduced.

The bill is expected to further regulate the use, marketing and sales of e-cigarettes or vapes in South Africa, with these products currently operating in a legislative vacuum.

Plans are also in place to introduce further restrictions on the smoking of cigarettes in public places.
------------------------------------------------
There is a PDF document that downloads when you open the link, but if it doesn't, then I'll add it here.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/22)

*More South Africans are quitting their jobs – and experts warn its a ticking time bomb*
  
New research suggests evidence of the global ‘great resignation’ trend is emerging in South Africa as overworked employees are quitting their jobs. Reasons include longer working hours, fewer opportunities to take leave and toxic workplace culture.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...obs-and-experts-warn-its-a-ticking-time-bomb/

Reactions: Can relate 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)

*Zondo: ANC was either incompetent or asleep on capture*
*

*
The Zondo commission, in the first instalment of its three-part report, finds that the ANC not only folded its arms and allowed state capture to flourish, but in some instances proceeds of this form of corruption flowed to its party coffers.

Reflecting on the rot at state-owned enterprises, Deputy Chief Justice Raymond Zondo reflected on the testimony of former South African Revenue Service (Sars) official Vlok Symington on how the entity was regarded as an international benchmark before its capture.

The same once applied to other parastatals, he said, but the common denominator in the decline of each is how the government and the ruling party failed to call a halt to corruption.

“What Mr Symington said about how highly regarded SARS was internationally before it was subjected to capture by Bain under Mr [Tom] Moyane’s leadership is no different from what I was told about SAA at some stage, Eskom at some stage and Denel at some stage, each of which were subsequently run down considerably with rampant corruption and state capture,” Zondo said. 

“All of which happened, happened under the watch of the government of the ruling party, the African National Congress. Most, if not all, of these entities were led by the chief executive officers and boards of directors who would have been approved by the ruling party through its national deployment committee.”


The decline was not swift, he said, implying that there was time to intervene but either the government and the party did not know what to do or could not be bothered to act.

“These entities did not drop overnight from the internationally highly regarded entities that they once were to what they subsequently became. The decline happened over a number of years but both the government and the ruling party failed dismally to make any effective interventions to halt the decline. Either they did not care or they slept on the job or they had no clue what to do.”

In the last chapter of the 874-page first part of the report, Zondo looks at some of the most egregious instances of capture at parastatals, before detailing how weaknesses in the procurement system were so systematically abused that, in the words of witness [Transnet governance executive manager] Peter Volmink, the legal framework became a “parallel universe” to what happened in practice.

SARS was, Zondo said, one of the clearest examples of how capture functioned, noting that every loophole was used to give Bain & Co a needless restructuring brief, although, as conceded by managing partner for South African Vittorio Massone, it lacked the relevant experience.

Massone also owned up that, should a tender have gone out to the market, Bain would not have been selected. It not only secured the job, but extensions of the dodgy deal, on the spurious grounds that if it were not given a third contract, the work done under its first two would be rendered obsolete.


“Once again, in June 2016, the issue of how to extend the contract arose. Mr Massone wrote an internal email that said Bain cannot go to the market because ‘if we do go to the market, we know we will lose’,” Zondo quoted from the record.

Moreover, Bain was consulted before the request for proposals was issued, meaning it could, in the words of whistleblower Atholl Williams, “draft the rules of the game”.

Speaking of the abuses as they happened across the board, Zondo said Volmink’s description “whilst vivid, is unfortunately not an exaggeration. … It speaks accurately to a fundamental systemic failure.”

He continued that state capture was not a transitory phenomenon, but something that endured for almost a decade because it insulated itself against exposure and accountability. 

With the exception of the office of the then public protector, oversight bodies took no action.


Zondo offers remedies for that problem in a section with recommendations. But first he asks how all governance safety mechanisms could be neutralised.

The answer goes straight to the top.

“There is a pattern of executive interference and political overreach at the SOEs [state-owned entities]. Evidence shows that ministers, and even the former president, Mr [Jacob] Zuma, were regularly involved with operational matters. 

“Boards of the SOEs have shirked their responsibilities, or worse, used their powers to corrupt the SOEs which they have been appointed to protect. This collective misconduct was often evidenced by the abuse of centralised procurement processes so that the approval authority for high value tenders became concentrated in the hands of a small group of top executives and board members.”

Among those who enabled this, he lists former mineral resources minister Mosebenzi Zwane and former ANC secretary general and Free State premier Ace Magashule.

Zwane embroiled himself in the department’s engagements over the Optimum Coal Mine — one of the most flagrant examples of where the Guptas were enabled to secure government business — to the point where the director general was “no longer kept informed about what was happening with regards to the mine”.

Zondo said the commission heard how Magashule — now facing a raft of corruption charges over the Free State asbestos scandal — from 2009 immediately moved to centralise government functions under his office and secure control, particularly, of procurement.

Perhaps the most troubling finding, although he stresses that this was not a specific part of his mandate, is that the ANC’s tolerance of tampering with procurement rules reaped, in at least three instances, a direct benefit to the party’s finances.

“It is a matter of extreme concern that the evidence given at the commission establishes a link between the corrupt grant of tenders and political party financing. Such a link can represent an existential threat to our democracy,” he said. 

“It is inconceivable that political parties should finance themselves from the proceeds of crime, and yet there is alarming evidence to that effect.”

The first example he cited was evidence to the commission that former Johannesburg mayor Geoff Makhubo had solicited a donation to the ANC from technology services company EOH and had repeated that request a week after a contract had been awarded to EOH. 

Some R50-million was donated to the ANC by EOH for the 2016 local government elections.

The second example goes to the heart of the asbestos case, with Zondo stating that over five years Blackhead Consulting, the joint venture that won a R255-million tender to audit asbestos in structures in the Free State “made payments amounting to millions of rands to the ANC”.

The deputy chief justice, who has for four years chaired the inquiry into state capture, said it did not seek to establish the full extent of corruption associated with political party financing or the extent to which other political parties may also have been implicated. 

“However, the two examples mentioned are more than enough to sound the alarm.”

The report, written in accessible, almost conversational style, then adds: “ In fact, there is another example. That is Bosasa.”

In his section with proposed remedies, Zondo says that although the recent promulgation of the Political Party Funding Act was a first step, it did not go as far as it should. “Provision must be made to prohibit donations linked to the grant of tenders,” he suggested.

“The making of any such donations by a prospective tenderer or by a successful tenderer within an extended period of time must be made to constitute a criminal offence as must the receipt of any such payment whether such payment is made directly into the coffers of the political party or by some indirect means.”

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/1/22)

*South Africa has changed its strategy on Covid-19 and lockdown restrictions – here’s why it makes sense*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...ckdown-restrictions-heres-why-it-makes-sense/
In the final days of 2021 the South African government eased its Covid regulations. On December 30th the government scrapped a curfew that had been in place since March 2020.

It also initially announced an easing around quarantines and contact tracing but subsequently reversed these plans.

Nevertheless, its approach sets a new trend in how countries are choosing to manage the pandemic. Shabir Madhi and colleagues reflects on the boldness – and the risks.

What are the main elements of its new approach?

The South African government has decided to take a more pragmatic approach while keeping an eye on severe Covid and whether or not health systems are imminently under threat.

This reflects an acceptance that governments will increasingly be looking for ways to live with the virus cognisant of the detrimental indirect effects that restrictions have been having on the economy, livelihoods and other aspects of society. This is particularly pertinent in resource constrained countries such as South Africa.

The latest announcements mark a significant departure in the way forward. They mark a pragmatic approach that balances the potential direct and indirect detrimental effects of Covid.

Our hope is that the government continues to pursue this approach and doesn’t blindly follow policies that are not feasible in the local context, and ultimately yield nominal benefit.

The new, more nuanced approach is in stark contrast to reflexively imposing higher levels of restrictions as case rates increased.

This suggests that the government has taken note of commentary that has provided suggestions to focus on whether the health facilities are imminently under threat, rather than simply going to higher levels of lockdowns.

The main element of the new approach arises from a high level of population immunity.

A sero-survey done in South Africa’s economic hub, Gauteng, just prior to the onset of the Omicron wave indicated that 72% of people had been infected over the course of the first three waves. Sero-positivity was 79% and 93% in Covid-19 unvaccinated and vaccinated people older than 50 years a group that had previously made up a high percentage of hospitalisations and deaths.

The sero-survey data show that immunity against severe Covid in the country has largely evolved through natural infection over the course of the first three waves and prior to the advent of vaccination. This has, however, come at the massive cost of 268, 813 deaths based on excess mortality attributable to Covid-19.

The presence of antibody is a proxy for underlying T-cell immunity which appears to play an important role in reducing the risk of infection progressing to severe Covid.

Current evidence indicates that such T cell immunity, which has multiple targets and even more so when induced by natural infection, is relatively unaffected even by the multiple mutations in Omicron and is likely to persist beyond a year.

This sort of underpinning T-cell immunity that reduces the risk of severe disease should provide breathing space for at least the next 6-12 months, and possibly beyond that.

Even though Omicron is showing heightened anti-spike protein antibody evasiveness relative to even the Beta variant, vaccine and natural infection induced T-cell immunity has been relatively preserved.

This could explain the uncoupling of the case rate compared with the hospitalisation rate, and even more pronouncedly, with the death rate. In addition, other changing characteristics of the Omicron variant caused by the mutations appear to make it more efficient in infecting and replicating in the upper rather than the lower airway.

This could also be contributing to lower likelihood of progressing from infection to severe diseases.





In the meantime it’s crucial that a number of steps are taken.

The drive to ensure higher uptake of vaccines, including booster doses for high risk groups, needs to continue.

Also, considering that only 10% of infections are actually documented in South Africa because so few people are being tested, a more pragmatic approach to isolation is warranted, mainly if people are symptomatic. This also means that quarantining won’t bring about any major reduction in transmission.

There also needs to be recognition that contact tracing in the South African and other similar settings is unlikely to be of any value.

This is because the average person in South Africa will possibly have 20 close contacts per day. And even symptomatic infected individuals are most infectious in the pre-symptomatic and early symptomatic phase.

The ineffectiveness of contact tracing and quarantine in limiting the spread of the virus in South Africa is corroborated by three quarters of the population having been infected over the course of the first three waves.

In our view there is also room for the gradual relaxing of non-pharmacological interventions.

In particular, token gesture “hand hygiene” and superficial thermal screening should be scrapped. And there is little reason not to be allowing events such as attendance to outdoor sports events.

Instead, at least for the immediate future, the government should continue focusing on interventions like masking in poorly ventilated indoor spaces and ensuring adequate ventilation.

The issue of mandatory vaccinations is still on the radar, as it extends beyond the added risk that unvaccinated pose to others. And the greater pressure they place on the health systems when they are hospitalised for Covid.

Attention also needs to be given to how incidental Covid infections – people diagnosed with Covid when they’re admitted for a non-related medical issue – are managed in hospitals.

The Department of Health guidance needs to be adapted to manage these patients with the appropriate level of skill and resources for the primary reason they were admitted. And patients with severe Covid-19 disease require additional care and expertise to improve their outcomes.

Finally, an evaluation of both vaccination status and underlying immune deficiency needs to become a key element of the workup of hospitalised patients with severe Covid.

Is it clear what the goals are?

The goal has to be minimising hospitalisation and death. It is unnecessary to be stressing out the economy, other health services and livelihoods in South Africa.

The death rate with Omicron wave in South Africa is on track to be approximately one-tenth compared to the Delta wave. This means it possibly on a par with deaths caused by seasonal influenza pre-Covid – 10,000 to 11,000 per annum.

This death rate also needs to be considered relative to other preventable deaths. TB is an example, which is estimated to have caused 58,000 deaths in South Africa in 2019.

It’s impossible to say what the characteristics of future variants would be over time. But the experience with the Omicron wave in South Africa provides some comfort that immunity against severe disease and death will continue tracking downward, particularity if vaccine coverage can be increased to 90%, particularly in the >50 year age group.

The high force of infection that has likely transpired with Omicron will also further contribute to enhancing protection against severe Covid-19 in the immediate future.

What are the risks?

The major risk is the unpredictability of new variants that evade all aspects of past infection and vaccine induced immunity. But this is likely to be the result of the evolution of the virus rather than any changes in policy.

Another risk is failure to change the pandemic mindset and failure to appreciate that with Omicron the epidemic phase of Covid-19 is coming to an end. The country and all its institutions and people need to prepare to get back to a previous life – most notably the health services.

The South African government appears to have come to appreciate that the past practices have had limited success in preventing infections, and fully appreciates the detrimental effects that restrictions have had on the economy and society. In addition, it has run out of road to continue with what has unfortunately not yielded much benefit.

Despite all the severe lockdowns South Africa still ranks high with a Covid death rate of 481 per 100,000.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 248088



So that Angie Motshekga can hoodwink the results again after her last method of "selective inclusion of repeats", and lowering the pass mark even further than the required 30% for previously disadvantages was uncovered

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/1/22)

https://bandwidthblog.co.za/2022/01/07/bmw-theatre-screen-31-inch-display/

*BMW THEATRE SCREEN IS A 31-INCH DISPLAY THAT ENTERTAINS REAR PASSENGERS*
At CES 2022, BMW has revealed the Theatre Screen, its new in-car technology for luxury cars which descends a 31-inch display from the roof to transform the back seats into a “private cinema lounge.” 

It is a big touchscreen, but can also be controlled via small touchpad controls built into the rears doors. The BMW Theatre Screen is paired with Theatre Mode, which is a massive sound system of more than 30 speakers from Bowers & Wilkins.

According to BMW, when the screen is lowered from the ceiling “the roller sunblinds for the side windows and the rear window are closed and the ambient lighting in the rear of the vehicle is dimmed.” This will only further enhance the cinema feel they company is intending to replicate.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (11/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> https://bandwidthblog.co.za/2022/01/07/bmw-theatre-screen-31-inch-display/
> 
> *BMW THEATRE SCREEN IS A 31-INCH DISPLAY THAT ENTERTAINS REAR PASSENGERS*
> At CES 2022, BMW has revealed the Theatre Screen, its new in-car technology for luxury cars which descends a 31-inch display from the roof to transform the back seats into a “private cinema lounge.”
> ...



I can see a lot of babies conceived from this feature... a lot....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (13/1/22)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/429594-big-news-for-amazon-in-south-africa.html

*Big news about Amazon in South Africa*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru (13/1/22)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...cted-to-hit-south-africa-and-other-countries/

*Massive emigration wave expected to hit South Africa and other countries*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/1/22)

*Court rules that South Africa’s controversial new driving laws are unconstitutional*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ersial-new-driving-laws-are-unconstitutional/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (17/1/22)

*Redro and Pecks Anchovette are no longer – here’s where to get your final fish paste fix*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/p...-stop-where-to-get-your-fish-paste-fix-2022-1
17 Jan. 2021




Pioneer is ending production of Pecks Anchovette and Redro fish pastes.
The company says people no longer have an appetitive for minced fish preserved in a jar.
Pecks may still find a way back into the country given its international footprint - but it's likely the end of the line for Redro.
That 90-year-old local equivalent brand was made famous by its tear-jerking "everybody loves Redro" TV commercial.
There are still a few jars of each floating around South Africa, but you'll need to be in the right place and act fast.
"...Given Pioneer stopped producing the fish pastes in December last year, shelves have already emptied. And Pioneer says when the current stocks are depleted, there will be no more fish paste arriving from their factories.

"Products will therefore remain available for purchase by consumers as long as the retailers have stock on hand. We are in the process of finalising the sale of the related assets/brands to a 3rd party," the spokesperson confirmed.

Woolworths and Pick n Pay already appear to have no online stock left, but it seems that Shoprite and Checkers have some jars lingering around in obscure stores. The retailer’s websites say stores in the Western Cape are already dry but suggest trying De Aar, Upington and Colesberg as the nearest alternatives.

Durban's situation is equally dire, with suggestions pointing shoppers from KZN to take a not insignificant trip to Bethlehem, Ermelo, or Secunda. 

Johannesburg is faring better, for now - there's a sporadic supply of both Redro and Pecks at stores throughout the city. Your best bet for picking up one of these jars is to browse the Shoprite and Checkers websites and adjusting your local store in the settings."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked (17/1/22)

*WATCH: Couple watches in horror as elephant topples family car in KZN game reserve*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-reserve-4a35f722-f21f-464f-8cff-544ce2f54cbe

*[Follow above link for video]*

"Bystanders were left reeling as a bull elephant charged and overturned a vehicle in Cape Vidal, Simangaliso Wetland Park, in KwaZulu-Natal on Sunday....

In a video, which has gone viral on social media, visitors to the park film an elephant as it pounces on a white Ford SUV off the side of a road.

The driver of the vehicle sounds his hooter continuously to get the elephant’s attention. A woman can be heard asking him to put the vehicle into reverse and get ready to move...

Gasps of horror can be heard as the elephant pushes the vehicle on its side and then pushes it even harder until it lands on its roof...

The family were not seriously hurt but have been left traumatised, the publication reported..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (18/1/22)

*Pick n Pay introduces a vehicle licence disc renewal system*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/pick-n-pay-introduces-a-vehicle-licence-disc-renewal-system
17 Jan. 2022

"... According to the retail giant, the initiative allows motorists to renew their vehicle licence without visiting a traffic department or post offices. Pick n Pay indicated that in order for motorists to make use of this fast efficient system, they need to register their cellphone number at the till in-store or on the Pick n Pay Vehicle Licence Disc Online Renewal portal.

*How do I renew my licence disc with Pick n Pay?*

Capture your Vehicle and Renewal details (no need to upload the required documents at this stage);
Pick n Pay sends you a reminder before your existing disc expires;
Log into the Pick n Pay Vehicle Licence Disc renewal portal to view the details including the renewal cost and fines that might be blocking the renewal (viewable under ‘FINE MANAGEMENT‘);
Upload the required documents under ‘My Renewals’;
Capture the address you would like the disc delivered to;
Set up a payment for your disc renewal (the payment is linked to the mobile number on your portal profile);
Pay for your renewal at a Pick n Pay store using your mobile number as the reference."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (18/1/22)

Hooked said:


> *Pick n Pay introduces a vehicle licence disc renewal system*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/pick-n-pay-introduces-a-vehicle-licence-disc-renewal-system
> 17 Jan. 2022
> 
> ...


And all that for a mere R440.00 service fee... So I've been told.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (19/1/22)

Here's an interesting opportunity for someone...

*Airbnb is looking for someone to live rent-free in a ‘€1’ house in Sambuca for a year*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...ian-renovation-to-live-in-and-rent-out-2022-1
18 Jan. 2022





Airbnb is seeking applicants for a gig to stay rent-free in a renovated "€1" house in Sambuca, Italy, for a year.
You have to rent out at least one room on Airbnb – but you get to keep the cash.
Partners and kids are welcome, and South Africans are eligible.
Airbnb is looking for someone – possibly a family – to live in the Italian region of Sambuca for a year, rent-free, in a newly-renovated house.

The catch is that you have to rent out at least one room in the house via Airbnb, but you get to keep the money you make for doing so.

South Africans are among those eligible to apply.

The free accommodation on offer is one of Sambuca's "€1" homes, sold for a nominal sum on condition that it is renovated, as part of a scheme to lure residents to places denuded by urbanisation.

Airbnb says the renovation of this particular townhouse has been very successful, making for a "unique Sicilian home" that "offers a stylish yet sustainable setting for remote working".

Now it is looking for an "adventurer with a passion for hospitality" to stay in it.

You have to be 18 and speak decent English, though you don't have to speak Italian; learning the language will be part of your stay. Your passport has to be valid until at least the end of the year.

You'll have to move to Sambuca by no later than 30 June, and stay there at least three months in one solid block. After that, you can get someone else to run the house for you, as long as you rent out at least one room for at least nine months via Airbnb.

The successful applicant can bring another adult, and a maximum of two children, though there are only two bedrooms (one of which must be rented out), and a third-floor living space with a queen-sized sofa bed.

Airbnb will pay for flights and airport transfers, and four cooking lessons with a local, but no other expenses, but those can be recovered if you make enough money renting out part of the house.

*You can apply for the initiative here."*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/1/22)

https://ewn.co.za/2022/01/20/weathe...hreatening-heatwave-predicted-for-the-weekend
*[WEATHER WARNING] POTENTIALLY LIFE-THREATENING HEATWAVE COMING THIS WEEKEND*
Spare a thought for Wellington, where temperatures will soar to 46 degrees Celsius on Saturday.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru (20/1/22)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...ke-to-hit-south-africa-in-february-economist/

*Big petrol price hike to hit South Africa in February: economist*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru (20/1/22)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/motoring/430498-cheapest-ways-to-renew-your-car-licence-disc.html

*Cheapest ways to renew your car licence disc*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (20/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/motoring/430498-cheapest-ways-to-renew-your-car-licence-disc.html
> 
> *Cheapest ways to renew your car licence disc*



I'm so fortunate to live in Yzerfontein. I just go to the Municipality office in Darling, another small town a mere 20mins. away, where the queue is never more than about 5 people!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/1/22)

Hooked said:


> I'm so fortunate to live in Yzerfontein. I just go to the Municipality office in Darling, another small town a mere 20mins. away, where the queue is never more than about 5 people!!


I also use my post office with seldom any queues. I actually never knew there were other intermediate means of payment

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (20/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> https://ewn.co.za/2022/01/20/weathe...hreatening-heatwave-predicted-for-the-weekend
> *[WEATHER WARNING] POTENTIALLY LIFE-THREATENING HEATWAVE COMING THIS WEEKEND*
> Spare a thought for Wellington, where temperatures will soar to 46 degrees Celsius on Saturday.


The good news is the price of raisins is about to drastically drop.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (21/1/22)

*Sending parcels and mail through the SA Post Office is about to get more expensive*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/how-much-does-it-cost-to-use-the-south-african-post-office-2022-1
21 Jan. 2022

The South African Post Office will charge more for sending mail and parcels from 1 April.
Stamp booklets will also cost more.
The price increases come amid a tussle for control over the delivery of packages weighing under 1kg.
"... sending a parcel domestically via the counter-to-counter service will be charged at R70.90 for the first kilogram and R9.55 for each additional kg or part of a kg. It previously cost R66.90 for the first kilogram R9.00 for each additional kg or part of a kg in 2021..."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## zadiac (21/1/22)

Hooked said:


> *Sending parcels and mail through the SA Post Office is about to get more expensive*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/how-much-does-it-cost-to-use-the-south-african-post-office-2022-1
> 21 Jan. 2022
> 
> ...



***k**g idiots. I'll just order something extra to make it over a kg. I don't mind paying a little more to NOT having it (never)delivered by PO.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/1/22)

What a life he lived, how many lives did he change in the process... he shall be missed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What a life he lived, how many lives did he change in the process... he shall be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248791



What an absolute legend! RIP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (21/1/22)

RIP big guy

you wrote the soundtrack to so many lives, mine included

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (21/1/22)

When I was young I could not understand why older guys had no fear of death.

But now as more and more beacons of light that guided my own journey fade into the mists of time,

and the mediocrity of what is deemed "great" by today's standards darkens their footsteps,

I too am starting to consider the end to be an answer rather than a threat.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi (21/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What a life he lived, how many lives did he change in the process... he shall be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248791



"His name is Robert Paulson" 

RIP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/22)

We're f@king back to stone age thus side

https://www.bloemfonteincourant.co.za/mangaung-water-issues-escalates/

*Mangaung water issues escalates*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (22/1/22)

*Over-60s can get a R300 discount at Game every day, from Monday*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/game-10-discount-for-seniors-now-going-every-day-2022-1
21 Jan. 2022

From 24 January, Game is extending its former pensioner day to the entire week.
That will offer registered over-60s a maximum discount of R300 every day, at a rate of 10% on almost everything it sells.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/22)

*South Africa has a massive driving licence backlog – here are the rules you should know*

https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...e-backlog-here-are-the-rules-you-should-know/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (24/1/22)

According to this article, it's only the *card*, not the driver's licence per se, which has expired. This is quite an old article and I don't know if it's still like that.

*DRIVING WITH J9 | Remember, your driving licence never expires: what else you should know*
https://www.news24.com/wheels/opini...er-expires-what-else-you-should-know-20210820
*20 Aug. 2021*

• Just because your driving licence card is expired, does not mean your licence is expired. 
• The government's threats of heavy fines for expired driving licence is fear-mongering and not helpful.

"... Wheels24 reader Lloyd Castle wrote to us last year. He had this to say: "Amid the fanfare around the renewal of driving licences, my concern is that the motoring public feels pressured to stand in queues for hours on end during a pandemic fearing the legal consequences of not renewing their driving licence cards, when in fact, there are NO legal consequences attached to the failure to renew a driving licence card at all. 

"The driving licence is valid from issue until suspended or cancelled by a legal process as a result of medical or behavioural unfitness to hold it. IT DOES NOT EXPIRE! 

It's also important to note that your insurance is issued to you based on the fact that the driver is licenced to drive..."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/1/22)

Hooked said:


> It's also important to note that your insurance is issued to you based on the fact that the driver is licenced to drive..."


This article refers: https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...guidance provided,or licence disc has expired.
In specific, this section:
“Insurers follow the guidance provided by the Ombudsman for Short-term Insurance (OSTI) who has from as far back as May 2007 ruled that insurers should not refuse to entertain the claim if the driver’s licence or licence disc has expired.

But still, a judgement call can be made by the insurers:
“Therefore, as each individual claim is judged according to its own merits, in some cases, after examining the particulars of a claim, an insurer may determine that not having a valid licence was material and therefore directly relevant to the claim. In such a case, a claim might be denied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/1/22)

*South Africans with solar panels could pay 1,000% more for electricity than big power users*

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ore-for-electricity-than-big-power-users.html

According to Rapport, solar users still connected to Eskom’s grid could end up paying between 5 and 10 times more for electricity than the large power users.

Eskom claims that users with solar power systems force the utility to ramp up generation at a faster rate in preparation for peak demand in the evening because they could not rely on sunlight for their full energy needs during that time.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)

This article refers: https://businesstech.co.za/news/motoring/516238/what-you-should-know-about-expired-driving-licences-and-insurance-claims-in-south-africa/#:~:text=“Insurers follow the guidance provided,or licence disc has expired.
In specific, this section:
“Insurers follow the guidance provided by the Ombudsman for Short-term Insurance (OSTI) who has from as far back as May 2007 ruled that insurers should not refuse to entertain the claim if the driver’s licence or licence disc has expired.

But still, a judgement call can be made by the insurers:
“Therefore, as each individual claim is judged according to its own merits, in some cases, after examining the particulars of a claim, an insurer may determine that not having a valid licence was material and therefore directly relevant to the claim. In such a case, a claim might be denied.[/QUOTE]
There's always that little thing in the fine prints of your contract... Can't win with these guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> *South Africans with solar panels could pay 1,000% more for electricity than big power users*
> 
> According to Rapport, solar users still connected to Eskom’s grid could end up paying between 5 and 10 times more for electricity than the large power users.
> 
> Eskom claims that users with solar power systems force the utility to ramp up generation at a faster rate in preparation for peak demand in the evening because they could not rely on sunlight for their full energy needs during that time.



We live in a society...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (24/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> We live in a society...
> 
> View attachment 248966


My thoughts exactly, just I used a whole range of much more colourful words! Have these f***** wa****rs no clue that solar is used to charge batteries for use at ***** night!?

Ok, ok, I'm calming down now.... 10, 9, 8, ....

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

Raindance said:


> My thoughts exactly, just I used a whole range of much more colourful words! Have these f***** wa****rs no clue that solar is used to charge batteries for use at ***** night!?
> 
> Ok, ok, I'm calming down now.... 10, 9, 8, ....
> 
> Regards


Don't get me started  ... These munchkins do understand that, however; They're caught between a rock and a hard place ... They need to increase their tax revenues on an ever diminishing base, whilst projecting a "_fair an impartial_"  (sic) viewpoint ... and arrogantly believe that they are cleverer than us non govern-ment(al) members, and can hoodwink us with their crud ... {_saunters off to have a drink at 6.30AM  after that rant_}

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

*Flying car wins airworthiness certification *
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-60072194

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Flying car wins airworthiness certification *
> https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-60072194


I don’t know… I’m obviously thrilled by the technological advancement this achievement represents but I can’t help but ask myself If we are really ready for this? Maybe coupled with a good AI/self driving technology otherwise I can’t even begin to imagine the mess….

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Flying car wins airworthiness certification *
> https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-60072194


"The AirCar takes off and lands like a conventional plane and requires a pilot's license to fly."
This is just one of the issues. So the main issue here is that you need to then basically drive to an airport, take off from there and fly to another airport and then drive to work or wherever. Now I know there are a myriad of small landing strips across SA, but not one close to my home or work. So, as someone else commented in the article, a very niche concept.

Another concept which may prove more interesting though is the one where they say "But a number of companies are working on unpiloted air-taxi services with autonomous flight and vertical landing and take-off." The vertical landing and take-off specifically. This means you could, in essence, take-off at home and land at your local mall or such. But then again, how the hell do you regulate the air space? Imagine this being a possibility on days like Black Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I don’t know… I’m obviously thrilled by the technological advancement this achievement represents but I can’t help but ask myself If we are really ready for this? Maybe coupled with a good AI/self driving technology otherwise I can’t even begin to imagine the mess….



Agreed ... I have a vision of our current taxi drivers manning these ... I'll be walking

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> "The AirCar takes off and lands like a conventional plane and requires a pilot's license to fly."
> This is just one of the issues. So the main issue here is that you need to then basically drive to an airport, take off from there and fly to another airport and then drive to work or wherever. Now I know there are a myriad of small landing strips across SA, but not one close to my home or work. So, as someone else commented in the article, a very niche concept.
> 
> Another concept which may prove more interesting though is the one where they say "But a number of companies are working on unpiloted air-taxi services with autonomous flight and vertical landing and take-off." The vertical landing and take-off specifically. This means you could, in essence, take-off at home and land at your local mall or such. But then again, how the hell do you regulate the air space? Imagine this being a possibility on days like Black Friday.



There are some prototype vertical take off car / planes in the offing, (electric and petrol), but what makes this so amazing is that it's been licenced for use now! ... and that unto itself is a worry ... picture current SA drivers in the sky

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)

We won’t be safe from a flying car crash even in our own homes ​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> We won’t be safe from a flying car crash even in our own homes ​


Suddenly that bombshell bunker / basement is looking attractive as living space

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (25/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Agreed ... I have a vision of our current taxi drivers manning these ... I'll be walking



If falling taxis wasn’t the problem, I would have said make all the taxis airborne.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

Adephi said:


> If falling taxis wasn’t the problem, I would have said make all the taxis airborne.



The only way I'd endorse that is if they had rockets attached to send them into orbit to never return

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (25/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The only way I'd endorse that is if they had rockets attached to send them into orbit to never return



Contact Elon Musk with that idea. He can attach a satellite to each to make them usefull.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (26/1/22)

*Pick n Pay reduces cost to renew vehicle licence from R345 to R250*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...st-to-renew-vehicle-licence-from-r345-to-r250
25 Jan. 2022

"... the service fee will now cost R250 instead of R345, while the delivery fee to your chosen address will cost R99.00 including VAT.

Therefore, the total price of performing a vehicle licence disc renewal at PnP and getting it couriered to your desired address is R349.99.

“The retailer hopes to roll out the service to all Pick n Pay Liquor and Clothing stores soon, too,” said PnP.

Previously, the service was only available at 19 selected retailers, now it is available at over 500 locations nationwide! ... "

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (28/1/22)

*A ‘new wave’ of bank scams is hitting SA, ombud warns – and sucks to be you if you get hit*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...-consumers-in-sa-with-scams-says-ombud-2022-1
28 Jan. 2022

There is a "new wave" of banking scams targeted at consumers and small business, says SA's banking ombud.
But the methods are much the same, often relying on people to hand over OTPs or other credentials to make payments.
If you fall for such a scam and your bank wasn't negligent, that's your problem, says the ombud.
New research says technically-minded people may be even more susceptible to phising than people who aren't as tech savvy.
Steyn [ombud Reana Steyn] highlighted an example that started with an email claiming *payment was due to release a package at the Post Office*. The recipient made the small payment requested – R42.50 – and then hit "approve" again when another payment authorisation request was sent to his cellphone immediately after. He noticed a reference to "Singapore" as he did so, and got in touch with his bank, but it was already too late, and he was out of pocket just over R16,000.

The victim turned to Steyn for help when the bank refused to accept liability, but found little sympathy.

"The responsibility is on customers to always remain vigilant and suspicious, especially when requested to provide their confidential banking details that they know can be used to access the funds in their accounts," said the ombud's office.

"The only time the bank will be held liable by the [ombud] is when the losses suffered by the customer were because of the bank’s negligence or wrongdoing." ...

New research suggests a lack of technical knowledge is not the problem. Security company F-Secure this week released the results of an exercise that saw it target more than 80,000 people across four organisations with "commonly used phishing tactics". It found that people in the IT and DevOps departments – which help guard against attacks and who are familiar with the risk of phising – clicked on suspicious links as often, or even more so, than everyone else.

IT employees were also terrible at reporting phising attempts, ranking far below other departments in how suspicious they were."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked (30/1/22)

Compulsory registration.




It's quick and easy to register. Here's the link https://getcounted.statssa.gov.za/#!/home

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)

It's taken 27 years  to start asking the right questions ...
*Why are businesses not investing, growing and employing more people?*
https://www.moneyweb.co.za/moneyweb...-investing-growing-and-employing-more-people/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)

*Thinking of going EV? ...*
*Electric vs petrol costs from Joburg to Cape Town — the winner is clear*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-joburg-to-cape-town-the-winner-is-clear.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (1/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Thinking of going EV? ...*
> *Electric vs petrol costs from Joburg to Cape Town — the winner is clear*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-joburg-to-cape-town-the-winner-is-clear.html


Add in the additional initial capital outlay and the dinosaur powered option is indeed a no brainer.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/2/22)

*Eskom CEO André de Ruyter answers the big question — What went wrong?*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...answers-the-big-question-what-went-wrong.html

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (4/2/22)

*Kit Kat chocolates recalled because of broken glass*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/kit-kat-chocolates-recalled-because-of-broken-glass-2022-2
3 Feb. 2022


Nestlé South Africa "is initiating a voluntary recall" for some types of Kit Kat, because they may contain glass.
It is still investigating how that may have happened.
The dark chocolate and white chocolate versions are not affected.
You'll have to check the production run numbers on "finger" and "minis" variants to see if they fall into the affected group.
...*To see if a chocolate is affected, you'll have to check a production number on the back.*

The affected chocolates will have a best-before date of either 30 September 2022, or 31 October 2022.

The product codes for Nestlé Kit Kat 2 Finger Milk 36x20g UTZ MB affected are:

13590177
13600177
13620177
13630177
13640177
13650177
20010177
20100177
20110177
20100177
20110177

For the Nestlé Kit Kat Mini Bag Milk 32x200g UTZ the relevant product codes are:

20120177
20010177
20020177
20030177
20080177
13620177
13600177
13610177

Those should be returned to the place of purchase for a refund, said Nestlé.

It has asked consumers unsure about their Kit Kat to WhatsApp 0860 096 116, or email consumer.services@za.nestle.com, or reach out to it on social media. 

If you think you have eaten one, "please consult a medical professional who will be able to provide you with the best advice and guidance", said the company.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/2/22)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...and-at-expo2020-dubai-judge-for-yourself.html

*South Africa’s stand at EXPO2020 Dubai — judge for yourself*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...and-at-expo2020-dubai-judge-for-yourself.html
> 
> *South Africa’s stand at EXPO2020 Dubai — judge for yourself*



That is a pathetic show of our (lack of) ability and produce ... There was a time when we led a number of industries, providing some of the worlds best grades of fruit, veg, livestock, minerals, (including steels), electronics, arms et al.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (4/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...and-at-expo2020-dubai-judge-for-yourself.html
> 
> *South Africa’s stand at EXPO2020 Dubai — judge for yourself*



Looks like the corner cafe

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (4/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...and-at-expo2020-dubai-judge-for-yourself.html
> 
> *South Africa’s stand at EXPO2020 Dubai — judge for yourself*



It's fake. The lights are on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (4/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...and-at-expo2020-dubai-judge-for-yourself.html
> 
> *South Africa’s stand at EXPO2020 Dubai — judge for yourself*


Guys to be fair, that is pretty awesome considering they only had few millions to spend.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (5/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Thinking of going EV? ...*
> *Electric vs petrol costs from Joburg to Cape Town — the winner is clear*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-joburg-to-cape-town-the-winner-is-clear.html



At the rate that Eskom wants to hike the price of electricity, ICE vehicles could well be cheaper in the near future....lol

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/22)

zadiac said:


> At the rate that Eskom wants to hike the price of electricity, ICE vehicles could well be cheaper in the near future....lol


ICE are here to stay, (_certainly in Africa_), and for some time still in my opinion ... hell, South Africans are innovative, and will probably "brew" fuel if necessary to keep the tried and tested mechanisms going, cutting out The Department of Minerals and Energy in the process, (_not unlike what happened in SA during the Second World War_) ... unless of course there's some evolutionary development on cheaper, greener batteries, along with a more efficient method of converting electrical energy to mechanical energy and our government losing their bulls### plans of taxing us for sunlight, aka solar power tax.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (6/2/22)

After the Cape Town branch burnt down on the 2nd of January, the Joburg branch also went up yesterday.

*Carnival City hotel evacuated after being engulfed in flames*

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...re-hotel-casino-why-when-latest-news-updates/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Eskom CEO André de Ruyter answers the big question — What went wrong?*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...answers-the-big-question-what-went-wrong.html


Short answer ...everything

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (6/2/22)

*Mission Impossible 8, featuring Tom Cruise, to be filmed in Cape Town [and Durban]*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/mission-impossible-8-featuring-tom-cruise-to-be-filmed-in-cape-town
4 Feb. 2022

"... the film crew will be in Durban from February 6, and then travel to the Mother City to shoot more scenes..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/22)

*Grace period for licence renewal extended until March*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/grace-period-for-licence-renewal-extended-until-march
4 Feb. 2022

"... According to Mbalula [Minister of Transport], learner’s licences, driving licence cards, temporary driving licences and professional driving permits that expire during the period that commenced from 26 March 2020 up to 31 August 2021, are deemed to be valid and their validity periods *are extended for a further grace period ending on 31 March 2022..."*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/2/22)

Hooked said:


> *Grace period for licence renewal extended until March*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/grace-period-for-licence-renewal-extended-until-march
> 4 Feb. 2022
> 
> "... According to Mbalula [Minister of Transport], learner’s licences, driving licence cards, temporary driving licences and professional driving permits that expire during the period that commenced from 26 March 2020 up to 31 August 2021, are deemed to be valid and their validity periods *are extended for a further grace period ending on 31 March 2022..."*


But the backlog they have due to the machine that was not operational is September 2022... Where's the maths in that?
https://ewn.co.za/2022/02/03/no-extension-for-driving-licences-that-expire-end-of-march-mbalula

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> But the backlog they have due to the machine that was not operational is September 2022... Where's the maths in that?
> https://ewn.co.za/2022/02/03/no-extension-for-driving-licences-that-expire-end-of-march-mbalula



You surely remember our previous President's math (in)ability ... mirrored by our erm ... (Don't have an)Education Minister  ... How could we expect any more from others in the funny farm

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You surely remember our previous President's math (in)ability ... mirrored by our erm ... (Don't have an)Education Minister  ... How could we expect any more from others in the funny farm


Actually, I just worked it out and their maths is quite exceptional. You see, in order to drive without a renewed license once yours expire, you need a temporary license at a cost of R150 (for a A3 piece of paper, with ink and manual labour, let's call it R10 to produce). Now this license is only valid for three months and seeing as the deadline expires in March, there are exactly 6 months to September, so 2 x temp licenses, so an additional R280 profit per person in need of renewals, of which there are a couple of million.

I am just hoping that with all these extra millions of Rands that they can eventually pay back my SARS recon money which has been outstanding since last year September. Oh, wait, it hasn't been six months yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Actually, I just worked it out and their maths is quite exceptional. You see, in order to drive without a renewed license once yours expire, you need a temporary license at a cost of R150 (for a A3 piece of paper, with ink and manual labour, let's call it R10 to produce). Now this license is only valid for three months and seeing as the deadline expires in March, there are exactly 6 months to September, so 2 x temp licenses, so an additional R280 profit per person in need of renewals, of which there are a couple of million.
> 
> I am just hoping that with all these extra millions of Rands that they can eventually pay back my SARS recon money which has been outstanding since last year September. Oh, wait, it hasn't been six months yet.



Good point that you raise, and I stand corrected, but think that OUTA have already tackled them on the subject, and as we have licences that never expire, only licence cards that do, we don't need to be sucked into that lil' scheme of theirs 

... as to SARS ... ask them for an extension and pay their interest willingly, (_It's way less than bank rates_), so you can make a few $ out of the process

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Good point that you raise, and I stand corrected, but think that OUTA have already tackled them on the subject, and as we have licences that never expire, only licence cards that do, we don't need to be sucked into that lil' scheme of theirs
> 
> ... as to SARS ... ask them for an extension and pay their interest willingly, (_It's way less than bank rates_), so you can make a few $ out of the process


They owe me...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> They owe me...


Ooops  ... then get it from them quickly

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/2/22)

*Why you must pay for Eskom corruption and mismanagement ... Hmmmm *
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...y-for-eskom-corruption-and-mismanagement.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/2/22)

*DARK NIGHT AHEAD AS ESKOM BRINGS BACK LOAD SHEDDING THIS EVENING*

https://ewn.co.za/2022/02/07/dark-night-ahead-as-eskom-brings-back-load-shedding-on-monday

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *DARK NIGHT AHEAD AS ESKOM BRINGS BACK LOAD SHEDDING THIS EVENING*
> 
> https://ewn.co.za/2022/02/07/dark-night-ahead-as-eskom-brings-back-load-shedding-on-monday

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/22)

Or what’s left of it…

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 249845



Sorry @Grand Guru ... You just have to laugh at the friggen ridiculousness of these nana's

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Or what’s left of it…



Is he going to admit their "_achievements_" , like devaluing the Rand, sowing discontent, increasing unemployment, chasing away investors, thievery ... I'd get typists cramp if I continue, so I'll stop there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is he going to admit their "_achievements_" , like devaluing the Rand, sowing discontent, increasing unemployment, chasing away investors, thievery ... I'd get typists cramp if I continue, so I'll stop there


And the economic deconstruction and f@kery plan.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/2/22)

*Meet the Jetson One - a single-seater eVTOL 'flying car'*






https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/move-electric/meet-jetson-one-single-seater-evtol-flying-car

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (10/2/22)

Summary of tonight's SONA.

Promises
Promises 
Promises 
We are industrilising cannabis 
Promises 
Promises 
Promises

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/22)

Adephi said:


> Summary of tonight's SONA.
> 
> Promises
> Promises
> ...



I find this hilarious ... we destroy all the profitable SOE's, chase away the people who built them, and then put our faith in growing zol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/2/22)

When people zol...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> When people zol...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>




Is that the new SA Anthem after Squirrels SONA?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (10/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I find this hilarious ... we destroy all the profitable SOE's, chase away the people who built them, and then put our faith in growing zol



I'm all for hemp becoming a major agricultural commodity. It's cheap and easy to grow. Has tons of uses. And will create thousands of jobs.

As recreational cannabis, it's another stream of sin-tax income. At least future SONA's will be better to watch with Tito Mbweni's special strain. Especially grown by Fikile Mbalula.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (10/2/22)

On March the 30th all .co.za web addresses will be changed to .za.zol e.g. www.{your name here}.za.zol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/2/22)

*Ramaphosa sends message to businesses in South Africa ... hmmm ... and it worked 30 years ago? *
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...-sends-message-to-businesses-in-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Ramaphosa sends message to businesses in South Africa ... hmmm ... and it worked 30 years ago? *
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...-sends-message-to-businesses-in-south-africa/


I like this part:
“We are expanding the employment tax incentive and looking at various other regulatory changes to make it easier for small businesses to employ more people.”
So, awesome initiative, but the issue is the minimum wage/salary government imposes which makes it near impossible for micro businesses, such as myself, to employ anyone. No matter what tax incentive you offer, I will not be able to pay the minimum wage, unless you offer me 50-100% back. Though I understand the reason(s) for this minimum salary cap, what they do not understand is that they are limiting employment possibilities and hence why our unemployment levels are so high. Would they rather have 2 people in a household employed at different businesses and have a basic income or neither and have no income and alas, the latter is what is happening now.

Now before I get stoned on this, I know that earning less than that is not a real income and one cannot sustainably live on it, etc. But as I said, if two people in a household can get a job then at least you have less of a burden on government and everyone else who is working. Also, it is up to the person seeking employment if they are willing to work for the amount offered, right now they're not being offered anything.

This is just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I like this part:
> “We are expanding the employment tax incentive and looking at various other regulatory changes to make it easier for small businesses to employ more people.”
> So, awesome initiative, but the issue is the minimum wage/salary government imposes which makes it near impossible for micro businesses, such as myself, to employ anyone. No matter what tax incentive you offer, I will not be able to pay the minimum wage, unless you offer me 50-100% back. Though I understand the reason(s) for this minimum salary cap, what they do not understand is that they are limiting employment possibilities and hence why our unemployment levels are so high. Would they rather have 2 people in a household employed at different businesses and have a basic income or neither and have no income and alas, the latter is what is happening now.
> 
> ...



So here's a simplified version ... for years I mowed my own lawn, in fact I did all my own gardening ... and then one day a young man approached me and offered his services to take care of my gardening in exchange for board and lodging and a salary ... so I weighed it up, and ... I took him on ... 
It was a hard job, and the pay wasn't great, however he had offered, so the role of Gardener was created ... It wasn't long after that, that most of my neighborhood followed suite, and we then found ourselves getting a little porkier, so we enrolled at the local gym, (_remembering that we'd given up our somewhat strenuous gardening_) ... so now we all the additional expenses of a gardeners salary, his board and lodging expenses, and a gym contract, (without gaining any time advantage ... which is the real commodity to life) ... anyhooooo ...so years pass by, and now I'm dictated to as to what I must pay said gardener ... hmmmm ... so I lose the "gardening service" along with the gym contract, and Dear Cyril ... there is one less person employed

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So here's a simplified version ... for years I mowed my own lawn, in fact I did all my own gardening ... and then one day a young man approached me and offered his services to take care of my gardening in exchange for board and lodging and a salary ... so I weighed it up, and ... I took him on ...
> It was a hard job, and the pay wasn't great, however he had offered, so the role of Gardener was created ... It wasn't long after that, that most of my neighborhood followed suite, and we then found ourselves getting a little porkier, so we enrolled at the local gym, (_remembering that we'd given up our somewhat strenuous gardening_) ... so now we all the additional expenses of a gardeners salary, his board and lodging expenses, and a gym contract, (without gaining any time advantage ... which is the real commodity to life) ... anyhooooo ...so years pass by, and now I'm dictated to as to what I must pay said gardener ... hmmmm ... so I lose the "gardening service" along with the gym contract, and Dear Cyril ... there is one less person employed


And due to you and your fellow neighbours not going to gym, a fitness instructor is let go and eventually the gym closes down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I like this part:
> “We are expanding the employment tax incentive and looking at various other regulatory changes to make it easier for small businesses to employ more people.”
> So, awesome initiative, but the issue is the minimum wage/salary government imposes which makes it near impossible for micro businesses, such as myself, to employ anyone. No matter what tax incentive you offer, I will not be able to pay the minimum wage, unless you offer me 50-100% back. Though I understand the reason(s) for this minimum salary cap, what they do not understand is that they are limiting employment possibilities and hence why our unemployment levels are so high. Would they rather have 2 people in a household employed at different businesses and have a basic income or neither and have no income and alas, the latter is what is happening now.
> 
> ...


I don't agree! Minimum wage is a must in any country, but where I do agree with you is who must pay it, small businesses cannot afford too, so there should be a incentive for bigger companies to take this up. Smaller businesses simply cannot. Also you cannot expect a person to work below minimum 7 days a week with 8-10 hour days. It's a complicated issue that needs attention

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> I don't agree! Minimum wage is a must in any country, but where I do agree with you is who must pay it, small businesses cannot afford too, so there should be a incentive for bigger companies to take this up. Smaller businesses simply cannot. Also you cannot expect a person to work below minimum 7 days a week with 8-10 hour days. It's a complicated issue that needs attention



It is indeed a complicated issue, and my example is a simplified extreme, however the principle of a free market is just that; 
An economic system in which prices are determined by unrestricted competition between a willing buyer and seller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> Minimum wage is a must in any country


Look, I agree 100%, but make it reasonable. But then also as I said, it is up to the person looking for employment whether they accept the terms of employment for the wage which can be earned. But this is a debate that can continue for a long time, so I will just stop here rather and keep the peace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Look, I agree 100%, but make it reasonable. But then also as I said, it is up to the person looking for employment whether they accept the terms of employment for the wage which can be earned. But this is a debate that can continue for a long time, so I will just stop here rather and keep the peace


Haha, yip! This can cause major problems !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (18/2/22)

The govt online licence payment site is down, the day after its big launch​








The govt online licence payment site is down, the day after its big launch | Businessinsider


And the Government Gazette website has been down for weeks.




www.businessinsider.co.za




18 Feb. 2022


On Thursday, the department of transport launched an online system to pay for driving and vehicle licenses.
On Friday it fell over.
Government websites, including that of the Presidency, have a bad record when it comes to staying online.
The Government Gazette website has not been working for all of February.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/2/22)

Hooked said:


> The govt online licence payment site is down, the day after its big launch​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry @Hooked ... I had to click "Funny" ... we have regressed to a Circus, with clowns running the show

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (19/2/22)

From an email sent by the AA:

"Massive fuel hikes well above R1/l are on the cards for all grades of fuel going into March. This is according to the Automobile Association (AA) which was commenting on fuel price data released today by the Central Energy Fund (CEF)

“The data is showing an increase of R1.25 a litre for 95 octane petrol, R1.24 a litre for 93 octane, R1.29/l for diesel and a significant increase of R1.22/l for illuminating paraffin,” says the AA...

Given the current outlook, petrol prices in South Africa will skyrocket above R21 for the first time, with 95 octane petrol in Gauteng costing around R21.39/l and 93 octane petrol costing R21.13/l, outstripping the record high of R20.42/l in December last year. The coastal price of 95 octane will also breach the R20/l mark for the first time rising to R20.67/l based on the current data. Diesel and illuminating paraffin will also increase to levels never before seen..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (22/2/22)

Baby formula recalled after harmful bacteria detected at US manufacturing plant​







Baby formula recalled after harmful bacteria detected at US manufacturing plant


Powdered baby formula Similac Alimentum is the only product sold in South Africa that’s affected by the global recall, says Abbott.




www.businessinsider.co.za



21 Feb. 2022


Abbott Nutrition has issued a voluntary recall of certain powdered baby formula products, including Similac, Alimentum, and EleCare.
This comes after harmful bacteria was detected at a manufacturing facility in the United States.
*Abbott confirmed to Business Insider SA that Similac Alimentum was the only product in South Africa affected by the recall.*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (23/2/22)

Outrage over DStv’s limiting new streaming policy​








Outrage over DStv’s limiting new streaming policy


South Africans have responded with outrage, with growing calls for a boycott, over DStv’s new and limiting one-device-at-a-time streaming policy.




www.iol.co.za




22 Feb. 2022

"South Africans have responded with outrage, with growing calls for a boycott, over DStv’s new and limiting one-device-at-a-time streaming policy.

The new policy is set to come in effect from March 22. It will allow only one device to stream on the DStv Now at a time.

In a fully connected household situation, this means that dad will not be allowed to stream the news in the lounge at the same time as his son who maybe streaming football on another device in his bedroom. One of them will have to stop watching to allow the other to watch.

“From 22 March 2022, customers will be limited to streaming DStv on one device at a time. They will still be able to watch previously downloaded content on a second device.” DSTV said.

The satellite service which also offers online live streaming cites its actions as being based on counteracting password sharing and piracy.

“The change will be made to all DStv subscriptions across Africa; however, only customers making use of more than one concurrent stream will be directly affected by the change.

“We will not limit the number of people using a login – however, we are limiting (to one) the number of people who can stream at the same time,” it added.

DStv users were outraged by this announcement, with plans to boycott the service gaining momentum."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/22)

Hooked said:


> Outrage over DStv’s limiting new streaming policy​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't had a DSTV subscription for over 8 years now, still can't fathom that people pay that ridiculous amount of money to "only watch sport"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (23/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Haven't had a DSTV subscription for over 8 years now, still can't fathom that people pay that ridiculous amount of money to "only watch sport"...



Although I love my Rugby and F1 I also don't and will never see the point of paying the monthly fee. Even Amazon is better than the repetitive and utter crap offered on DSTV at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/2/22)

Ukraine conflict: Russian forces attack from three sides


Moscow launches a deadly attack targeting cities and military targets, as civilians attempt to flee.



www.bbc.com





*Russian President Vladimir Putin has launched a "special military operation" in Ukraine's eastern Donbas region.*
In a televised address, he urged Ukrainian soldiers who are facing off Russian-backed rebels to lay down weapons and return to their homes.
Mr Putin said Russia did not plan to occupy Ukraine, but warned that Moscow's response would be "instant" if anyone tries to take on Russia.
Ukraine said that "Putin launched a full-scale invasion of Ukraine".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (24/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ukraine conflict: Russian forces attack from three sides
> 
> 
> Moscow launches a deadly attack targeting cities and military targets, as civilians attempt to flee.
> ...



Does anybody actually know why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/2/22)

Adephi said:


> Does anybody actually know why?


Where are Russian troops being sent and why?​When Russia invaded Ukraine in 2014, rebels backed by President Putin seized big swathes of the east and they have fought Ukraine's army ever since. There was an international Minsk peace accord but the conflict continues and so Russia's leader says he is sending in troops into two rebel-held areas. The UN Secretary-General has categorically rejected Russia's use of the word peacekeepers.


The West believes Moscow is planning an imminent, new invasion of Ukraine, a country of 44 million people bordering both Russia and the European Union. For a start, there are reports of tanks arriving in separatist-controlled Donetsk and the latest satellite photos show Russian troops deployed within a short distance of Ukraine's borders.









Why has Russia invaded Ukraine and what does Putin want?


More than two months after Russia's leader unleashed war on Ukraine, there is no sign yet of when it will end.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (24/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Where are Russian troops being sent and why?​When Russia invaded Ukraine in 2014, rebels backed by President Putin seized big swathes of the east and they have fought Ukraine's army ever since. There was an international Minsk peace accord but the conflict continues and so Russia's leader says he is sending in troops into two rebel-held areas. The UN Secretary-General has categorically rejected Russia's use of the word peacekeepers.
> 
> 
> The West believes Moscow is planning an imminent, new invasion of Ukraine, a country of 44 million people bordering both Russia and the European Union. For a start, there are reports of tanks arriving in separatist-controlled Donetsk and the latest satellite photos show Russian troops deployed within a short distance of Ukraine's borders.
> ...


What he says and what he does is totally different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/2/22)

Adephi said:


> What he says and what he does is totally different.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (24/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Haven't had a DSTV subscription for over 8 years now, still can't fathom that people pay that ridiculous amount of money to "only watch sport"...



My brother does and woe betide anyone who dares to disturb him on a Sat. or Sun. whn he's watching sport! But he shares the cost with a friend of his in another city. My brother watches via satellite dish, but his friend watches via streaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ukraine conflict: Russian forces attack from three sides
> 
> 
> Moscow launches a deadly attack targeting cities and military targets, as civilians attempt to flee.
> ...


Comedy Central ...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Comedy Central ...
> View attachment 250999



I really want to be the fly on that wall. If Russia turns on us we stand no chance.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/22)

Here we go ...
Oil prices jump 5% as Russia launches attack on Ukraine; Brent hits $100 for first time since 2014​https://www.cnbc.com/2022/02/24/oil-prices-jump-as-russia-launches-attack-on-ukraine.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Here we go ...
> Oil prices jump 5% as Russia launches attack on Ukraine; Brent hits $100 for first time since 2014​https://www.cnbc.com/2022/02/24/oil-prices-jump-as-russia-launches-attack-on-ukraine.html



Well now is the time I am thankful I still work from home.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Well now is the time I am thankful I still work from home.


Yip. There goes the proposed fuel price increase from R1.25 to R1.50 or such...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Yip. There goes the proposed fuel price increase from R1.25 to R1.50 or such...


I Think even more than that. Our Wonderful leaders will see this as an opportunity to pocket more "Levies"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (24/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> I really want to be the fly on that wall. If Russia turns on us we stand no chance.....


Countries that haven't imposed sanctions against Russia. Brazil, India, China and South Africa. Don't worry, we look after our allies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/22)

*Ukraine is the second largest country by area in Europe, and has a population of over 40 million.
Ukraine ranks;
1st in Europe in proven recoverable reserves of uranium ores;
2nd place in Europe and 10th place in the world in terms of titanium ore reserves;
2nd place in the world in terms of explored reserves of manganese ores (2.3 billion tons, or 12% of the world's reserves);
2nd largest iron ore reserves in the world (30 billion tons);
2nd place in Europe in terms of mercury ore reserves;
3rd place in Europe (13th place in the world) in shale gas reserves (22 trillion cubic meters)
4th in the world by the total value of natural resources;
7th place in the world in coal reserves (33.9 billion tons)

Ukraine is also an important agricultural country;
1st in Europe in terms of arable land area;
3rd place in the world by the area of black soil (25% of world's volume);
1st place in the world in exports of sunflower and sunflower oil;
2nd place in the world in barley production and 4th place in barley exports;
3rd largest producer and 4th largest exporter of corn in the world;
4th largest producer of potatoes in the world;
5th largest rye producer in the world;
5th place in the world in bee production (75,000 tons);
8th place in the world in wheat exports;
9th place in the world in the production of chicken eggs;
16th place in the world in cheese exports.
Ukraine can meet the food needs of 600 million people.

Ukraine is an important industrialised country:
1st in Europe in ammonia production;
Europe's 2nd’s and the world’s 4th largest natural gas pipeline system;
3rd largest in Europe and 8th largest in the world in terms of installed capacity of nuclear power plants;
3rd place in Europe and 11th in the world in terms of rail network length (21,700 km);
3rd place in the world (after the U.S. and France) in production of locators and locating equipment;
3rd largest iron exporter in the world
4th largest exporter of turbines for nuclear power plants in the world;
4th world's largest manufacturer of rocket launchers;
4th place in the world in clay exports
4th place in the world in titanium exports
8th place in the world in exports of ores and concentrates;
9th place in the world in exports of defence industry products;
10th largest steel producer in the world (32.4 million tons).*

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/2/22)

ARYANTO said:


> ttps://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadcasting/434882-dstv-boycott-calls-because-of-new-streaming-restrictions.html?utm_source=newsletter
> *DStv is facing a backlash from South Africans, including calls for a boycott, after it announced changes to its streaming service to fight password sharing and piracy.*
> 
> 
> ...


One word to describe them--- USELESS !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)

I canceled my dstv in 2014. One of the best decisions I made!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/22)

The South African Post Office (Sapo) has been fighting an uphill battle over recent years, and in the latest turn of events, it has put fourteen of its properties up for auction.
While most of the properties for sale are located in Gauteng, several are listed in the Free State and one in the Northern Cape.
The lowest reserve price of R60,000 is set for the property located at 276 Wessels Street in the Free State.

The one with the highest reserve price — set at R8 million — is also located in the Free State.









Post Office branches up for auction — R23.2 million minimum asking price


Fourteen Post Office branches will be auctioned off from 7 March 2022. Assuming they sell at their reserve prices, the proceeds will only cover 8% of its debt to landlords.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/22)

A bad week for Fikile Mbalula​https://www.businesslive.co.za/fm/f...eek/2022-02-24-a-bad-week-for-fikile-mbalula/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)

Vehicle tracking company Tracker has published new data looking at how* hijacking trends have changed in South Africa from July to December 2021*, with a significant increase in incidents reported.


Hijacking has been on the rise for the past three years, and has overtaken theft as the predominant percentage of vehicle crime activities, the group said.


Recorded from Tracker’s more than 1.1 million installed vehicle base, the statistics indicate that hijacking attributed 57.5% of the Tracker vehicle crime activities for the second half of 2021. This is a complete reversal compared to July to December 2018, when theft accounted for 57.2% of the vehicle crime activities.
ttps://businesstech.co.za/news/motoring/560850/tracker-warns-of-a-change-in-hijacking-trends-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)

The world's largest sovereign wealth fund says it will dump its Russian assets​Norway's massive sovereign wealth fund — the world's largest — will dump its Russian investments following the invasion of Ukraine.

"We have decided to freeze the fund's investments and have begun a process of selling out (of Russia)," Prime Minister Jonas Gahr Støre told a news conference on Sunday, per Reuters.

The Norges Bank Investment Management (NBIM) is the largest sovereign wealth fund in the world, according to data provider Global SWF. At the end of 2021, it held a portfolio of over 9,000 stocks worth $1.3 trillion, including 47 Russian companies and government bonds worth 25 billion Norwegian crowns ($2.78 billion), Reuters reported, citing the Norwegian government








The world's largest sovereign wealth fund says it will dump its Russian assets | Businessinsider


The Norges Bank Investment Management operates a $1.3 trillion fund. It holds shares in about 47 Russian companies and government bonds.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (1/3/22)

Here’s what you’ll pay on SA’s toll roads from today – when Joburg Durban trips hit R286.50​








Here’s what you’ll pay on SA’s toll roads from today – when Joburg Durban trips hit R286.50 | Businessinsider


Toll road prices have gone up by 5%.




www.businessinsider.co.za




1 March 2022

New toll tariff fees for 2022 come into effect on 1 March, with major routes now 5% more expensive.
The full breakdown of tolls per plaza are available in the Government Gazette 45902, which was published earlier in February...

Here is how much you will now pay for each of SA's biggest toll routes for a passenger vehicle.

Johannesburg to Durban: R286.50 
Johannesburg to Cape Town: R205.50 
Johannesburg to Polokwane: R191
Johannesburg to Pretoria: R13.50, or alternatively R16.67
Gauteng has a total of 47 open toll gantries. The route from Johannesburg to Pretoria requires motorists to go through six gantries, which will cost R13.50 via the N1 or R16.67 via Bedfordview, if you go past OR Tambo – and drive an additional 14km.
The most expensive toll of the two is the Letata gantry between Tembisa and Midrand on the R21.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi (3/3/22)

Hooked said:


> Johannesburg to Pretoria: R13.50, or alternatively R16.67
> Gauteng has a total of 47 open toll gantries. The route from Johannesburg to Pretoria requires motorists to go through six gantries, which will cost R13.50 via the N1 or R16.67 via Bedfordview, if you go past OR Tambo – and drive an additional 14km.
> The most expensive toll of the two is the Letata gantry between Tembisa and Midrand on the R21.



This part should be in the giggles thread.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (3/3/22)

SAA resumes flights between Joburg and Durban on Friday – but it is overpriced​








SAA resumes flights between Joburg and Durban on Friday – but it is overpriced | Businessinsider


South African Airways returns to Durban, after a two-year absence, on Friday.




www.businessinsider.co.za




2 March 2022

South African Airways hasn’t flown passengers to Durban in two years.
The first flight from Johannesburg to Durban will depart on Friday morning, marking the introduction of SAA’s second domestic route since returning to the skies back in September 2021.
But the carrier’s prices are easily beaten by the likes of FlySafair, Airlink, and Kulula.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (3/3/22)

Fitbit recalls more than 1 million smart watches after dozens of reports of burn injuries​








Fitbit recalls more than 1 million smart watches after dozens of reports of burn injuries | Businessinsider


The US Consumer Product Safety Commission said that there had been at least 115 reports of the watch overheating and causing burn injuries.




www.businessinsider.co.za




2 March 2022


Fitbit voluntarily recalled its Ionic Smartwatch, the US Consumer Product Safety Commission said Wednesday.
The agency said there had been at least 115 reports of burn injuries related to the device.
The recall impacts about one million of the smart watches that have been sold in the US and 693,000 internationally.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/3/22)

Hooked said:


> Fitbit recalls more than 1 million smart watches after dozens of reports of burn injuries​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately I'm not fit and I do not need a watch to tell me that either

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/22)

The Johannesburg Stock Exchange (JSE) is facing a big problem — many *companies are delisting from the exchange* with very few new listings to make up for the decline.


The JSE’s latest financial results revealed 25 companies delisted from the JSE in 2021. It follows 20 delistings in 2020 and 24 delistings in 2019.


New listings in the JSE are few and far between. In 2021, there were only seven initial offerings and only four the previous year.








Big JSE exodus


Many companies, including prominent tech businesses, have delisted from the Johannesburg Stock Exchange.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/22)

Joburg closes vehicle licence centres indefinitely over protests​The City of Johannesburg says several licensing centres across the city have been forced to close their doors and stop operations due to ongoing protest action
The city said the protests have flared up due to recent changes made by the Gauteng Provincial Government to driver’s license and testing booking system which blocks third parties from booking services on behalf of individuals or groups.

Midrand Licensing Department
Strijdom Park Testing Station
Roodepoort City Hall
Langlaagte Licensing Department
Ormonde Licensing Department
Eureka house
Region E Licensing Department
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...finitely-over-protests/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/22)

*South African ISP Ratings**ISP**Customer Satisfaction**Average Download Speed*Cool Ideas86%44 MbpsRSAWEB81%39 MbpsWebafrica80%38 MbpsAxxess77%35 MbpsAfrihost77%41 MbpsHome Connect74%37 MbpsSupersonic72%34 MbpsVox71%29 MbpsMTN71%22 MbpsMWEB70%30 MbpsVodacom70%24 MbpsHeroTel69%23 MbpsInternet Solutions68%19 MbpsTelkom63%17 MbpsRain62%46 MbpsCell C61%22 Mbps

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## zadiac (7/3/22)

*This article was posted on News24 on 2 March 2022*









Perks of vaping ‘staggering’ | News24


Vaping nicotine is likely to be at least 95% less harmful than tobacco-based products such as cigarettes, cigars, bidis and kreteks.




www.news24.com






Perks of vaping ‘staggering’​​

 






Research increasingly points to vaping being less harmful than smoking tobacco. Photo: Supplied





Vaping nicotine is likely to be at least 95% less harmful than tobacco-based products such as cigarettes, cigars, bidis and kreteks.
This is according to studies that found the harmful effects of tobacco products to have become increasingly apparent in recent years, and nicotine products having fewer negative health consequences.
A study commissioned in 2021 by the Vapour Products Association of South Africa (VPASA) revealed nicotine products and vaping as alternatives that, although it is not risk-free, according to scientific evidence are less harmful than smoking and could assist smokers to escape the harm associated with combustible tobacco.
The study also noted the significant economic impact made by the vapour industry, directly and indirectly.
The direct contribution to the gross domestic product (GDP) amounted to R930 million, and R280 million accumulated in paid taxes. Vapour product sales in 2019 amounted to R1,25 billion.
The indirect economic impact is R290 million in local procurement, and 40% and 31% was spent with financial and business services and manufacturing, respectively. It supported 4 200 jobs and indirectly contributed R1,09 billion to South Africa’s GDP.
The study shows that more than 350 000 South Africans use vapour products.
Vaping has somehow gained the support of public health authorities around the world, many of which reportedly endorse vaping as a harm reduction tool, much like seat belts and air bags in vehicles.
Kurt Yeo of Vaping Saved My Life said contradiction exists in decision-making.
“Amidst these staggering health and economic benefits, it is difficult to understand why more people are not taking up the opportunity to vape rather than smoke tobacco-based products”.

According to Yeo, the weight of available research, has now proven that nicotine does not cause cancer.

“Therefore, although e-cigarettes contain nicotine they are safer than smoking. E-cigarettes are therefore a viable option for smokers looking to quit cigarettes.”
When it comes to the 2 176 smokers surveyed in 2021, the findings were as follows:

94,8% used traditional tobacco;
82,5% attempted to quit smoking;
78,7% at that stage vaped exclusively; and
68,9% had at that stage vaped for more than 12 months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/3/22)

Here's why petrol at R40/litre looks real







kanthanpillay.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (7/3/22)

Will this guvmunt ever learn?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Will this guvmunt ever learn?


Hmmmm ... based on their history ... afraid not

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hmmmm ... based on their history ... afraid not

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (7/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Will this guvmunt ever learn?



This "guvment" will say: "len? what is this?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/22)

Eskom warns Russia’s invasion of Ukraine will hit electricity in South Africa


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine and its impact on the global economy will have an indirect impact on Eskom and load shedding in South Africa.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/22)

United Airlines wants to fly from Washington DC to Cape Town, starting in November​








United Airlines wants to fly from Washington DC to Cape Town, starting in November | Businessinsider


United Airlines has applied for direct flights between Washington DC and Cape Town, with plans to start carrying passengers in November.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (8/3/22)

ARYANTO said:


> United Airlines wants to fly from Washington DC to Cape Town, starting in November​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/22)

Universities urged to drop Covid-19 vaccine mandates or face legal action


The Universities Alliance SA has demanded that universities reconsider and abandon their vaccine mandate policies by the close of business on Tuesday.




www.timeslive.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/22)

Ford and other companies could pull investments from South Africa: finance minister


Finance minister Enoch Godongwana says South Africa needs to urgently improve its business and service delivery conditions, or risk losing significant business investments.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/22)

South Africa ‘approached’ for mediation role on Ukraine, Ramaphosa says


South Africa has been “approached to play a mediation role” in the conflict between Russia and Ukraine, president Cyril Ramaphosa said after a telephone conversation with Russian president Vladimir Putin.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)

Tax on vaping in South Africa — what to expect​








Tax on vaping in South Africa — what to expect


National Treasury’s economic tax analysis chief director Chris Axelson has explained why there will be a flat tax on vaping, regardless of the nicotine content of the liquid.




mybroadband.co.za




These axxes will never learn ...
''It’s quite clear that some [ENDS] have large amounts of nicotine in those liquids and are similar to other activities that cause harm. We also have concerns that they could be a gateway to smoking while causing potential harm. ''

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (14/3/22)

Kulula and British Airways flights grounded indefinitely​








Kulula and British Airways flights grounded indefinitely


South Africa's civil aviation regulator grounded Comair's planes indefinitely on Sunday, saying the airline had not adequately addressed safety issues, in a move that also affects passengers of low-cost airline Kulula and British Airways.




www.iol.co.za




13 March 2022

"South Africa's civil aviation regulator grounded Comair's planes indefinitely on Sunday, saying the airline had not adequately addressed safety issues, in a move that also affects passengers of low-cost airline Kulula and British Airways...

The suspension was meant to end on Sunday, but Comair has not adequately addressed all the necessary safety issues, the SACAA said.

"This morning we communicated to them (Comair) that their air operator certificate is now indefinitely suspended until they close all of the findings," SACAA spokesperson Phindiwe Gwebu told Reuters, effectively grounding the company's fleet of Boeing BA.N aircraft.

Issuing the precautionary notice on Saturday, the regulator said in the past month Comair had experienced safety problems ranging from "engine failures, engine malfunction and landing gear malfunctions," among others.

In its investigations, SACAA said it had discovered three so-called "level 1" findings "which pose an immediate risk" and must be addressed immediately..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/22)

Absa predicts the 5th wave could hit SA as early as next month | Fin24


Absa thinks the fifth wave of Covid-19 infections will hit SA in late April. Absa Life's actuaries have provided for a number of other possible future waves.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/3/22)

The most exclusive credit cards in South Africa


Banks are catering to high income South African with luxury benefits and rewards for certain credit card holders. BusinessTech took a look at what major banks offer and what they provide their clients.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> The most exclusive credit cards in South Africa
> 
> 
> Banks are catering to high income South African with luxury benefits and rewards for certain credit card holders. BusinessTech took a look at what major banks offer and what they provide their clients.
> ...


Discovery Purple Suite - for CEO's and Directors of big companies
Discovery Purple Wealth Suite - for ANC local council members and higher...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/3/22)



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (15/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 252043


Nice if your delegation includes the delegation to extend your own delegation.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

RECALL: McCain green beans and Spar-brand frozen stir fry may have small glass pieces​








RECALL: McCain green beans and Spar-brand frozen stir fry may have small glass pieces | Businessinsider


Affected packs have already been pulled from shop freezers, McCain South Africa says.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/3/22)

A brief history of oil and wartime


Old Mutual Wealth Investment Strategist Izak Odendaal discusses the war-induced oil price shock and recalls the stagflation seen in the 1970’s, a period remembered as miserable for ordinary people, as likely to be repeated in today’s world.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/22)

Fuel prices in South Africa — government’s plan to mitigate increases​“Possible mitigation measures to counter the impact of rising fuel prices would be strict enforcement of speed limits, encouraging working from home again, limits on diesel quotas exported, and even the possibility of limiting the amount of fuel per motorist should the situation deteriorate even further.”








Fuel prices in South Africa — government’s plan to mitigate increases


South Africa could implement a fuel-price cap and look to ration fuel sold to motorists.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (17/3/22)

Netflix will start test-charging customers who share their passwords outside their households | Businessinsider


Netflix bans password-sharing in its terms and conditions but hasn't enforced the rule much in the past. Now, the company is taking stronger action.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (17/3/22)

British Airways, Kulula back in the skies after regulator lifts suspension


The airline operator, Comair, was acknowledged for its cooperation and commitment during the period, which signalled “the seriousness in which the operator took this matter and the openness displayed in the days leading up to this day”




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/3/22)

Grond word onteien dan moet jy dit nog in stand hou, waarsku VF+ | Netwerk24


Mense wie se grond in die toekoms deur die nuwe onteieningswet onteien sal word, kan daarna ook nog gedwing word om dit op eie onkoste in stand te hou.




www.netwerk24.com





Unfortunately in Afrikaans and you have to be a subscriber to read it, but in short what they're saying is that even if your property has been taken due to the new law that government is proposing (expropriation bill), then you will still be liable for the maintenance of said property.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (17/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Grond word onteien dan moet jy dit nog in stand hou, waarsku VF+ | Netwerk24
> 
> 
> Mense wie se grond in die toekoms deur die nuwe onteieningswet onteien sal word, kan daarna ook nog gedwing word om dit op eie onkoste in stand te hou.
> ...


They can go f**k themselves.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/3/22)

Lifestyle audits for ministers begin – and they must hand in their passports


Mandy Wiener interviews Business Day Political Editor Hajra Ormajee.




www.capetalk.co.za

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (19/3/22)

SA’s sexual harassment code now covers bullying – and ‘condescending eye contact’ | Businessinsider


A plagiarised definition means employers are now required to prevent passive-aggressive harassment through facial expressions.




www.businessinsider.co.za






[Oh come on! How can you prove a facial expression??]

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/3/22)

Hooked said:


> SA’s sexual harassment code now covers bullying – and ‘condescending eye contact’ | Businessinsider
> 
> 
> A plagiarised definition means employers are now required to prevent passive-aggressive harassment through facial expressions.
> ...

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/22)

Uber and Bolt national shutdown planned for South Africa​Disgruntled Uber, Bolt, InDriver, and DiDi drivers in South Africa plan to disrupt major roads and “critical institutions” as part of a three-day strike calling for e-hailing industry regulation. The action will culminate in a national shutdown of services on Thursday, 24 March 2022.
The planned disruption includes food delivery services like Uber Eats.











Uber and Bolt national shutdown planned for South Africa


E-hailing drivers in South Africa are planning a three-day strike next week, culminating in a national shutdown of services until their demands are heard.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (22/3/22)

Kulula finally announces refund options for passengers stranded by grounding


Last week, the Civil Aviation Authority grounded Comair flights, which included those on British Airways and Kulula. It was a messy cancellation with stranded passengers across the country scrambling to rebook flights on other airlines.



www.capetownetc.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/3/22)

*"Family Meeting" this evening ...*





__





President Cyril Ramaphosa addresses the nation on Covid-19 response, 22 Mar | South African Government







www.gov.za

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (22/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *"Family Meeting" this evening ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do we have tune in or can we just wait for the twitter update?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/3/22)

Adephi said:


> Do we have tune in or can we just wait for the twitter update?


Your call ... does what "el presidente" and his Corrupt Command Council pass as laws on the fly affect and effect you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (22/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Your call ... does what "el presidente" and his Corrupt Command Council pass as laws on the fly affect and effect you?


Appart from the masks, not really. And they already made it clear the masks are staying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (22/3/22)

"President Cyril Ramaphosa has announced the wearing of masks outdoors is no longer compulsory. 

He has also announced:
*Indoor and outdoor venues can take up to 50% of their capacity. There must be provisions for proof of vaccinations - if not, only 1 000 people and 2 000 people will be allowed indoors and outdoors respectively. This will allow for sports gatherings, conferences and music performances;
*The number of people allowed at a funeral will increase to 200;
*Wearing masks indoors is still mandatory, but wearing them outdoors is no longer compulsory;
*A space of 1 meter must still be maintained between people, apart from schools (physical distancing);
*Travellers entering SA must show proof of vaccination or a PCR test;*Those entering who want a vaccination, can get one from Wednesday.

Ramaphosa, several times during a short address, urged South Africans to get vaccinated. 

He said more than 68% of those older than 60 - but only 35% between 18 and 35 have been vaccinated. He says it is critically important to get vaccinated. 

"The pandemic has shattered many livelihoods and hurt our economy... yet it has also shown South Africans as being compassionate people."

Meanwhile, he said Ramaphosa says the government will lift the state of disaster once public comments are received to draw up draft regulations that will allow the government to manage similar disasters.

He says, however, the end of the state of disaster does not mean the pandemic is over; merely that the government's response is changing."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/3/22)

WATCH | Vape or zol? EFF MP was puffing on something during virtual sitting of parliament


Controversial EFF MP Nazier Paulsen has again come under fire. This time, the red beret was caught puffing away during a parliamentary sitting.




www.timeslive.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/3/22)

Adephi said:


> Meanwhile, he said Ramaphosa says the government will lift the state of disaster once public comments are received"



Ok, here is the public comment: "LIFT THE F****NG STATE OF DISASTER!!"

There. Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/22)

YouTube streaming problems in South Africa​Google servers used by several Internet service providers in South Africa are facing overwhelming network traffic, causing major problems when streaming video from YouTube.








YouTube streaming problems in South Africa


Fibre broadband subscribers on ISPs such as Afrihost and Webafrica have reported problems streaming videos from YouTube.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/22)

Disney+ is launching in South Africa – date and pricing


The Walt Disney Company has confirmed that its Disney+ streaming service will launch in South Africa in May.




businesstech.co.za





Disney+ is launching in South Africa – date and pricing​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/3/22)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/439142-whatapp-privacy-under-threat.html

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/22)

The South African government plans to lift the state of disaster by 5 April 2022, cooperative governance and traditional affairs minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma, said during a press conference on Tuesday.

As part of the transition out of the state of disaster, the minister *published new regulations* intended to remain in effect 30 days after the end of the state of disaster.

Dlamini-Zuma said these regulations were necessary to prevent a “reckless and abrupt” move away from the state of disaster.









South Africa to lift state of disaster next week — here are the proposed rules


The government is aiming to lift the state of disaster as early as next week. These are the transitional Covid-19 measures it aims to implement.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/3/22)

ARYANTO said:


> The South African government plans to lift the state of disaster by 5 April 2022, cooperative governance and traditional affairs minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma, said during a press conference on Tuesday.
> 
> As part of the transition out of the state of disaster, the minister *published new regulations* intended to remain in effect 30 days after the end of the state of disaster.
> 
> ...


Did you know that her surname is actually an acronym?
Z - Zero
U - Understanding (of)
M - Ministerial
A - Affairs

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (30/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Did you know that her surname is actually an acronym?
> Z - Zero
> U - Understanding (of)
> M - Ministerial
> A - Affairs



Then the whole government are Zumas?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/22)

Petrol tax cuts for South Africa​








Petrol tax cuts for South Africa


Finance minister Enoch Godongwana has announced the South African government will introduce emergency measures to help reduce the pain motorists are set to feel at the pumps next month.




mybroadband.co.za




In an *address to Parliament on Thursday*, 31 March 2022, Godongwana announced the GFL would temporarily drop by R1.50 from 16 April to 31 May 2022.


That will result in the following changes in the GFL for petrol and diesel:



Petrol — *Decrease from R3.85/litre to R2.35/litre*
Diesel — *Decrease R3.70/litre to R2.20/litre*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (2/4/22)

Port delays are getting worse in Shanghai. That's very bad news for global supply chains


China's strict lockdown in Shanghai is heaping even more pressure on global supply chains.




edition.cnn.com




@vicTor

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/22)

How fees on SA domestic airlines compare for bags, seat selection, snacks, and date changes | Businessinsider


There's one clear winner if you're after all the trimmings - but its on-time performance may dissuade you.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (4/4/22)

Joburg entrepreneur readies himself for gruelling cycling ride to raise awareness for anxiety and depression


Bongani Chinkanda will attempt to cycle 160km on a gravel road from Hartbeespoort to Sun City to raise awareness on the realities of anxiety and depression.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/22)

DURBAN - KwaZulu-Natal head of cooperative governance and traditional affairs (Cogta) Sipho Hlomuka says *26 people were killed by lightning* strikes in the province in* four months*, the latest being a granny and two children from the Mzobe family last week who died in an incident which left another child injured.








26 people killed by lightning strikes in KwaZulu-Natal in four months


Recently, a lightning bolt killed Sizakele, 69, Asanda Mzobe, 12, Yolanda Mzobe, 9, and injured Esihle Mzobe, 13.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/4/22)

Another Family Meeting shortly;

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (5/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)

*South Africa’s Top Publications**Website**Editor**Readership*News24Adriaan Basson12 millionBusinessTechGareth Vorster6.5 millionTimesLiveLebohang Nthongoa and Makhudu Sefara5.5 millionThe South AfricanUncertain3.2 millionCitizenFarrah Francis3.2 millionEWNSibusiso Ngalwa2.7 millionMyBroadbandJan Vermeulen2.7 millionDaily MaverickBranko Brkic2.6 millionSowetanLiveLebogang Boshomane2.4 millionBusiness InsiderLarry Claasen2.2 million

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)

South Africa have approximately 80 million registered cellular numbers...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> South Africa have approximately 80 million registered cellular numbers...


Hmmmm ... The SA population is some 59 Million ... That number is jus' a tad skewed by people that have more than one service provider / number ... along with those that have a second and third SIM in their tablet and or laptop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)

Latest on Twitter , guy in trolley getting ''towed'' behind tanker 
response ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (5/4/22)

10-year driving licence plan to be introduced in South Africa within the next month: Mbalula - SaUncut


The government is finalising a proposal around the introduction of a 10-year driving licence in South Africa, says Transport minister Fikile Mbalula. Briefing media on Friday (1 April), Mbalula said discussions around the proposal are expected to be concluded by the end of April 2022. “As part...



sauncut.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Latest on Twitter , guy in trolley getting ''towed'' behind tanker
> response ...
> View attachment 253318


ENGEN - It will take you places !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> ENGEN - It will take you places !


Very soon that will be the only way we could utilize the petrol suppliers to get where we need to go.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (5/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Latest on Twitter , guy in trolley getting ''towed'' behind tanker
> response ...
> View attachment 253318


Yip, that ends up being the trolley I get next time out shopping. Each freaking wheel wanting to go in its own direction. I call them government trolleys.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Latest on Twitter , guy in trolley getting ''towed'' behind tanker
> response ...
> View attachment 253318


Them trolleys are clearly over engineered .... check this out;









WATCH SA Driver Uses Supermarket Trolley in Place of Spare Wheel


In one of those classic ‘only in South Africa’ moments, a couple of motorists were shocked to find a car in front of them driving along with a supermarket trolley in place of a wheel! South Africans are renowned worldwide for their entrepreneurial skills and unique solutions – remember, it was a...




www.sapeople.com

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (6/4/22)

Delivery is now cheaper than petrol if you live 12km from a Checkers, or 16km from a Woolworths | Businessinsider


If you drive more than a couple of minutes to get to the shop, chances are you can pay for delivery and save money, after the latest fuel price increase.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ErnstZA (6/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> South Africa have approximately 80 million registered cellular numbers...


And only like 30m is different numbers for Outsurance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/4/22)

ErnstZA said:


> And only like 30m is different numbers for Outsurance


I think you meant Platinum Life...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/22)

Black Coffee has won his first-ever Grammy award.

The South African DJ and producer won in the category Best Dance/Electronic Album for _Subconsciously_.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/22)

The Federated Hospitality Association of Southern Africa (Fedhasa) has asked the government to relax its rules around travel to South Africa as some hurdles continue to prevent a full recovery for the sector.


South Africa’s recent lifting of the PCR test for fully vaccinated inbound travellers, aligned with regulations around the world, is a step in the right direction, but there’s a nuance that will have a lingering impact on family travel, the group said.


According to the new regulations, announced on 22 March 2022, *only children under the age of five are exempt from having to furnish either a vaccination certificate or a negative PCR test* to travel to South Africa.


The issue, says Fedhasa, lies in the fact that _many *countries do not offer vaccinations to children between five and 12 years*, and neither does South Africa_.








A ‘hidden’ Covid rule is hitting travel in South Africa


The Federated Hospitality Association of Southern Africa (Fedhasa) has asked the government to further relax its rules around travel to South Africa as some hurdles are preventing a full recovery for the sector.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (7/4/22)

Sunflower oil is up 55%, and canola 40%, in two months – and worse is still to come | Businessinsider


In 30 days, consumers will start to feel the pressure, with a 2 litre bottle of oil expected to reach between R100 and R120.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/22)

The South African Weather Service (SAWS) has issued an orange level 5 rain warning for KwaZulu-Natal (KZN) for the weekend.

The warning is in place from Saturday 16 April at 00:00 until Sunday 17 April at 23:59.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/4/22)

From the ESKOM briefing this morning:




Stuff like this upsets me (putting it *very* mildly)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/22)

JOHANNESBURG - South Africans could be in for more than t*hree months of power cuts this winter* depending on Eskom's generation unit losses.

The utility revealed this at a briefing on Tuesday after the country was moved from stage two rolling blackouts to stage four.
Regretfully, Eskom has just been forced to implement *Stage 4* loadshedding at 07:20 on
Tuesday the 19th of April 2022. *Stage 4* load shedding will remain in force until 05:00 on
Friday as per Eskom statement








SA may have up to 101 days of blackouts this winter - Eskom


The utility revealed this at a briefing on Tuesday after the country was moved from stage two rolling blackouts to stage four.




ewn.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/4/22)

Companies in South Africa are giving workers an ultimatum – come back to the office, or else


Companies across South Africa are rapidly demanding a return to work of all employees, often with very little time provided for the transition.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/22)

IF any of us are interested in ESKOM's predictions , here is it from the main ''spinner'' :

“We don’t anticipate load shedding for next week, however, that depends on how we perform over the weekend and on the rain that has been forecast in the Mpumalanga area – this may have an impact on generation capacity.”
said Eskom CEO Andre De Ruyter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/22)

Cinema not going down without a fight​''Ster-Kinekor and Nu Metro might be facing an uphill battle, but the cinema operators maintain they still have plenty to offer South Africans.

The increasing number of streaming services becoming available in South Africa might signify the start of a transition period for how we consume entertainment.

Like much of the rest of the world, South Africans are attending cinemas less, suggesting a slow conversion from cinema being the preferred family movie-night destination to online video streaming services.''








Cinema not going down without a fight


Movie theatres in South Africa and around the world are facing big challenges, but Ster-Kinekor and Nu Metro say they aren’t going anywhere anytime soon.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Cinema not going down without a fight​''Ster-Kinekor and Nu Metro might be facing an uphill battle, but the cinema operators maintain they still have plenty to offer South Africans.
> 
> The increasing number of streaming services becoming available in South Africa might signify the start of a transition period for how we consume entertainment.
> 
> ...


Unless studios change their affiliation, there will always be a place for cinemas with certain big budget items, e.g. latest Spider-man, which was only released to cinemas and thus will only be available on streaming services about 3-6 months (maybe a year) after the cinema run is finished (I know with release to DVD, etc. it was always a case of 6 months after the cinema run was done, not after first release at cinema, once it's run its course).

Personally I do not think that streaming services such as Netflix and Amazon Prime, etc. is the issue but more the pirating of movies and the cost of going to cinema.

But let's be honest here, watching something like Jurassic Park in a cinema with the big screen and great sound beats watching it at home ten times over any day of the week, thing is just people are money pinching as pricing in general is going up way more than our salaries ever accommodate for. Luxuries in general are going to feel the pinch more and more over the next decade or two and some eventually falling away completely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru (25/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (28/4/22)

SA motorists urged to renew their driving licence cards before the extended grace period ends


Currently, South Africa has a backlog of 1.3 million expired driving licence cards that have yet to be renewed.



www.capetownetc.com

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (29/4/22)

Woolworths and Pick n Pay have started rationing sunflower oil | Businessinsider


Woolworths has a limit of one per customer and Pick n Pay has a four per order limit.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)

*The Johannesburg Metro Police Department (JMPD) has not been issuing fines for speeding infringements caught on any of its fixed or manually-operated cameras for almost a year.*


This admission came from the JMPD spokesperson Xolani Fihla in an *interview* with eNCA.


Fihla was responding to a *tweet* from YFM digital manager Hilton Tarrant, who said there were no active speed cameras in the City of Joburg because the tender hadn’t been awarded yet.


Tarrant included a screenshot of a tender published by the city for a service provider of enforcement and crash management systems.


Fihla confirmed that all of the speed cameras in the metro were currently inactive.


This was because the city’s contract with its previous service provider, Syntell, ended on 31 May 2021, and the tender for the new contract is only expected to be finalised in about three months.








Don’t worry about Joburg speed cameras — None are working


None of the fixed or handheld speed cameras used by JMPD have been working for almost a year.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)

The expected price adjustments for all types of fuel in South Africa in May are as follows:


Petrol 93 – *Decrease of 14 cents per litre*
Petrol 95 – *Decrease of 15 cents per litre*
Diesel 0.05% – *Increase of 94 cents per litre*
Diesel 0.005% – *Increase of 89 cents per litre*
Illuminating Paraffin – *Increase of 82 cents per litre*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Raindance (1/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *The Johannesburg Metro Police Department (JMPD) has not been issuing fines for speeding infringements caught on any of its fixed or manually-operated cameras for almost a year.*
> 
> 
> This admission came from the JMPD spokesperson Xolani Fihla in an *interview* with eNCA.
> ...


Unlike in the Western Cape, where not a single camera has been calibrated and certified for years. They still send out courtesy letters despite not being able to respond when their charges are contested. Therefore, unless the uncle comes and knocks on the door, you know they are just pushing their luck.

Reghards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (2/5/22)

Raindance said:


> Unlike in the Western Cape, where not a single camera has been calibrated and certified for years. They still send out courtesy letters despite not being able to respond when their charges are contested. Therefore, unless the uncle comes and knocks on the door, you know they are just pushing their luck.
> 
> Reghards



My brother decided to check whether he has any speeding fines and lo and behold, there was one from Stellenbosch. He never goes to Stellenbosch! He's made numerous phone calls but no-one has ever got back to him. He's sent numerous emails - same thing.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (2/5/22)

Hooked said:


> My brother decided to check whether he has any speeding fines and lo and behold, there was one from Stellenbosch. He never goes to Stellenbosch! He's made numerous phone calls but no-one has ever got back to him. He's sent numerous emails - same thing.


Unless you have received and signed for a formal summons, there is no need to respond to those curtesy letters or SMS's. It is futile to try and do so in any case.
At present I have two "fines" for transgressions allegedly committed in a place I would not even enter with an armoured car surrounded by the military. All I can guess is that some citizen painted my vehicle's registration number on a piece of cardboard, stuck it in his rear window and got to work trying to get top score on my licence. 

Need I mention, I am really exited for the implementation of R2. A department unable to tell the difference between a clapped out Taz on a photo and a Mazda Double cab as per the registration documentation is sure to make a huge success of such a process.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (4/5/22)

UPDATE | All FlySafair's R8 tickets have now sold out – an hour before closing time | Businessinsider


FlySafair has finished its R8 sale, with 30,000 tickets sold an hour ahead of the 17:00 cut-off.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/5/22)

Old news, and we all know it, yet Rob Tiffin reduced it to writing ... something we all need to learn how to do, or ... suffer the consequences of our (lack of) actions.









LETTER: Blame ANC, not Eskom, for power crisis


The party and its cadres destroyed productivity in an attempt to ‘transform’ SOEs




www.businesslive.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/5/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Old news, and we all know it, yet Rob Tiffin reduced it to writing ... something we all need to learn how to do, or ... suffer the consequences of our (lack of) actions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alas, the majority of people who vote for them will never be able to read such articles and so it will always be lost on them how much their precious government is screwing them over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/5/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Alas, the majority of people who vote for them will never be able to read such articles and so it will always be lost on them how much their precious government is screwing them over.


I'm not so sure anymore ... I'm seeing a shift, it's difficult to hide the truth when the evidence is now so blatantly obvious in our surrounds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/5/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm not so sure anymore ... I'm seeing a shift, it's difficult to hide the truth when the evidence is now so blatantly obvious in our surrounds


There definitely is a shift. But if you think about the poor who cannot afford data and when they do have it, they're not going to be surfing news sites, so they stick to what they hear on the radio and that does not always have such discussions, it only has the news which details the fact that there is loadshedding. But a shift is happening. Like a river which carves itself out a new way to get to its destination.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/5/22)

Ratings agency delivers inflation warning for South Africa


Credit rating agency Moody’s forecasts South Africa’s interest rate will hit 8% in 2022 – well above the South African Reserve Bank’s target band.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (6/5/22)

On world password day, these are the stupidest passwords - yet 103 million people use them


It takes less than one second to hack the most commonly used passwords, a managed service provider in the Middle East and Africa region has warned.




www.iol.co.za





According to virtual private network provider Nordpass, these were five common passwords in 2021 and how long it takes to crack them:


123456: Less than one second to crack, with 103 million uses counted in a study
123456789: Less than one second to crack, with 46 million uses counted in a study
12345: Less than one second to crack, with 32 million uses counted in a study
qwerty: Less than one second to crack, 22 million uses counted in a study
password: Less than one second to crack, with 22 million uses counted in a study

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (7/5/22)

Takealot's new Cape Town pick-up point has robot helpers — and they help get your parcel in 3 minutes | Business Insider


The robots create a seamless, more convenient collection experience for shoppers.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (8/5/22)

From Jan van Riebeeck to Nelson Mandela, South Africa has had a hundred years of banknotes | Business Insider


Since 1961, there have been seven issues of banknotes in South Africa, with two series celebrating former President Nelson Mandela.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/22)

Google's home page today








Mother's Day 2022


Happy Mother's Day! #GoogleDoodle



g.co

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/22)

Eskom’s costly Medupi disaster — damage report after generator explodes​Eskom’s grid will have to run for another two years and four months without one of the big coal-powered generation units at its Medupi Power Plant that suffered a devastating explosion in August 2021.
Medupi Unit 4 *first achieved commercial operation* in November 2017 and is one of the utility’s biggest units by generating capacity.
The 720 MW unit was wrecked during a short-term outage shortly before 23:00 on 8 August 2021.
*The incident was caused by operator errors when plant workers attempted to identify the source of a hydrogen leak*
An investigation found the workers had failed to purge the generator of hydrogen before it mixed with oxygen, resulting in a massive blast.
The power utility now only estimates a return to service for the unit by 31 August 2024 — three years after it blew up
For reference, it took Eskom more than seven years to bring the first unit at Medupi online from the start of the plant’s construction in July 2008. It was also more than six years after work on that unit’s boiler began.
While the revised repair time is slower than initially anticipated, Eskom said it had made notable progress.








Eskom’s costly Medupi disaster — damage report after generator explodes


Eskom has completed the damage assessment on Medupi Unit 4 after staff accidentally blew it up last year and is considering a proposal for its refurbishment.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (10/5/22)

Marmite is trickling back into SA stores – but shoppers will need to be quick | Business Insider


Marmite is back on South African shelves, but stock levels will remain tight while Pioneer Foods deals with pent-up demand.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/5/22)

ANC heavyweights can now face the music over Bosasa bonanza after bombshell SCA judgment | News24


Senior ANC officials could now be hauled before a confidential inquiry into Bosasa's affairs after the Supreme Court of Appeal overturned the High Court ruling that effectively suspended liquidation of the company that committed corruption on an 'industrial scale'.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/5/22)

Holy cr@p









Petrol price latest: SA on course for HORRIFIC R3-per-litre increase


How grim is this? Latest projections from the Central Energy Fund reveal that the next petrol price increase will be devastating for SA.




www.thesouthafrican.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked (12/5/22)

A passenger with no flying experience landed a plane at a Florida airport after the pilot became incapacitated


"I have no idea how to fly the airplane."




edition.cnn.com





WOW! Would you be able to do that?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/22)

_*It has been reported that the Department of Sports, Arts, and Culture will spend R22-million on a 100-meter flag. *_
According to the department, the flag will become a national landmark and a tourist attraction site that will serve to display the country’s brand image. 
R17-million is allocated for the installation of the monumental flag.
JACARANDA FM

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (13/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> _*It has been reported that the Department of Sports, Arts, and Culture will spend R22-million on a 100-meter flag. *_
> According to the department, the flag will become a national landmark and a tourist attraction site that will serve to display the country’s brand image.
> R17-million is allocated for the installation of the monumental flag.
> JACARANDA FM



What a waste of money!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Hooked (13/5/22)

McDonald's has launched an investigation after a frog was found in a burger in Mpumalanga | Business Insider


Asking for no garnish is one thing, finding a dead frog in your McDonald's burger is another. A Secunda family hit social media to say they had been given some extra protein on their daughter's takeout burger.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (13/5/22)

Customers were a lot happier with FNB last year – but far angrier at Standard and Capitec | Business Insider


Numbers from the Ombudsman for Banking Services show big year-on-year movements in complaints about the major banks, and newcomers such as Discovery.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/22)

GENEVA - The Rock, the biggest white diamond ever auctioned, sold for a hammer price of 18.6 million Swiss francs ($18.8 million) on Wednesday, far short of the record for such a jewel.
The 228.31-carat stone, larger than a golf ball, was sold in Geneva by Christie's auction house.
There had been high hopes that The Rock would smash the world record for a white diamond, which stands at at $33.7 million, fetched in the Swiss city in 2017 for a 163.41-carat gem.
But the bidding, which started at 14 million francs, came to a halt after two minutes at 18.6 million, though the price will increase once taxes and the buyer's premium are added on.
The pre-sale estimate had been 19-30 million Swiss francs.
The Rock, a perfectly symmetrical pear-shaped diamond, was in the hands of an unnamed owner from North America. It was bought by a telephone bidder following the action at the Hotel des Bergues.
Max Fawcett, head of the jewels department at Christie's auction house in Geneva, said there were only a handful of diamonds of similar size and quality to The Rock.
The large diamond was extracted from a mine in* South Africa in the early 2000s* and has been shown in Dubai, Taipei and New York ahead of the sale in Geneva.


ewn.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/22)

FYI- 


Ukraine won the Eurovision song contest last night . Watched it till past 01.00 this morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/22)

A big pensioner tax change has hit South Africa


The South African Revenue Service (SARS) has introduced new regulations for pensioners in South Africa which has generated a significant amount of concern due to a change in payments.




businesstech.co.za





A big pensioner tax change has hit South Africa​

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)

FYI
''
Eskom has *announced* that it will implement Stage 2 load-shedding from 17:00 to 22:00 on Sunday, 15 May 2022.

The power utility said it would up the level of power cuts to Stage 3 at the same times on Monday and Tuesday.

“Due to a continued loss of generating capacity, Stage 2 load-shedding will be implemented from 17:00 — 22:00 tonight, and Stage 3 will be implemented on Monday and Tuesday evening,” it said.

After that, load-shedding will be reduced to Stage 2 for the remainder of the week.''

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (16/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> FYI
> ''
> Eskom has *announced* that it will implement Stage 2 load-shedding from 17:00 to 22:00 on Sunday, 15 May 2022.
> 
> ...


No surprise there...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)

zadiac said:


> No surprise there...


...and now they escalated to stage 4 !!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (16/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> ...and now they escalated to stage 4 !!



One has to check EskomsePush every few hours, because they keep changing. It's immensely frustrating!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/5/22)

This startup hopes to be selling solar PV window blinds by December, starting at R5,000 | Businessinsider


Lisa von Benecke has a new approach to South Africa's seemingly unending power crisis: solar panel window blinds.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (16/5/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/22)

Grand Guru said:


>



And then the +- R1,50 in various taxes that were approved in budget but put on hold comes into play meaning +- R 3,50 actual increase if Gov doesntdelay them any further.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/5/22)

And then this:




I could not find this article on my usual English sites, but basically they're predicting a 0.5% increase on inflation.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (16/5/22)

Raindance said:


> Unless you have received and signed for a formal summons, there is no need to respond to those curtesy letters or SMS's. It is futile to try and do so in any case.
> At present I have two "fines" for transgressions allegedly committed in a place I would not even enter with an armoured car surrounded by the military. All I can guess is that some citizen painted my vehicle's registration number on a piece of cardboard, stuck it in his rear window and got to work trying to get top score on my licence.
> 
> Need I mention, I am really exited for the implementation of R2. A department unable to tell the difference between a clapped out Taz on a photo and a Mazda Double cab as per the registration documentation is sure to make a huge success of such a process.
> ...


Now your telling me. Something. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/22)

*McDonald's is quitting Russia after more than 30 years in the country*​McDonald's said Monday it plans to "de-Arch" all restaurants in Russia, meaning its name, branding, menu, and logo can't be used.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (17/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *McDonald's is quitting Russia after more than 30 years in the country*​McDonald's said Monday it plans to "de-Arch" all restaurants in Russia, meaning its name, branding, menu, and logo can't be used.


I haven't eaten mcCardboard for a long while now either

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked (18/5/22)

Pick n Pay is splitting into two types of store, one with cheap veg – and is coming to Mr D | Businessinsider


In a major strategy shift, Pick n Pay is launching "red" stores where bulk fruit and vegetables will be cheap, and also launching on-demand groceries to be delivered by Mr D.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (19/5/22)

Joburg’s pothole app got 28,000 reports, and the partnership behind it is fixing 100,000 a year | Businessinsider


Within a year Pothole Patrol has serviced over 100,000 potholes in Johannesburg, with the help of their app which has helped residents report potholes more easily.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/22)

I didn’t know where to paste this one but it’s worth watching…

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (20/5/22)

WATCH: Bad day at work for would-be smash-and-grab criminal


A smash-and-grab robber gets more than he bargained for as driver foils robbery attempt.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)

Read and weep.....
*GENERAL FUEL LEVY CUT ‘WON’T’ BE EXTENDED *​*www.msn.com*
Mantashe said the fuel levy reduction will not be extended beyond May, however, his department still has to consult with the National Treasury on the matter. 

If the latest data from the Central Energy Fund (CEF) which regulates petrol prices in SA is anything to go by, then the petrol price could increase by R3 per litre in June, considering the fact that the fuel levy reduction is coming to an end in May.

CEF data indicates that petrol and diesel could increase for just under R2 per litre.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)

Level 2 weather warnings for Gauteng, Limpopo, Mpumalanga​SAWS

The SA Weather Service has had its hands full this week: They’ve had to issue alerts for snow in the Eastern Cape, and possible flooding in KZN – but now they’ve got three other provinces to think about: Gauteng, Limpopo, and Mpumalanga are set for something of a deluge.

These Level 2 weather warnings come into effect from the early hours of Saturday 21 May, and will remain in place for the whole day. In some parts of Mpumalanga, the cumulative rainfall totals could reach 50mm.



> “Severe thunderstorms are expected as a result of a cut-off low pressure system, producing strong winds, large amounts of hail, and heavy downpours. Up to 40mm of rain is expected, but this could rise to 50mm along the escarpment of Mpumalanga.”
> SAWS forecast

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (21/5/22)

S&P upgrades South Africa’s outlook to ‘positive’ | Fin24


The upgrade was thanks in large part to strong commodity prices, which are boosting the country’s tax income and exports.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (22/5/22)

The SA government just launched an app store. It is terrible. | Businessinsider


DigiTech doesn't do what it promises, looks terrible, and has been known to leak the private information of its app-developer users.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (22/5/22)

Hope all the guys in Durban and KZN are fine.

Preliminary reports for 32 hours from Personal Weather Stations

Umhlanga - 272mm
Durban North - 186mm
Durban - 328mm
Queensburgh - 241mm
Amamzimtoti - 236mm
Umkomaas - 185mm
Kloof - 191mm
Waterfall - 132mm
Hillcrest - 160mm
Montessel - 140mm
Ashburton - 46mm
Ballito - 77mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/22)

Today 25 May '22 at 09.29 Ecigssa have 13013 members

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/5/22)

Home Affairs set to open branches in malls – here's where


Recently Home Affairs minister Dr Aaron Motsoaledi made an announcement that was highly positive – Home Affairs queues are set to cut down as branches will open in South African shopping malls!



www.capetownetc.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (28/5/22)

Shoprite and Checkers recall potentially 'funky' tuna products


As a precaution, Shoprite and Checkers are initiating a voluntary recall of 170g cans of Cape Point Light Meat Shredded Tuna in Water due to the possibility of cans with defective double seams.



www.capetownetc.com

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/22)

South Africa will have crowdfunding for funerals soon, a ‘death care’ app promises | Businessinsider


The tool will help streamline donations from different people, and funnel them into a single cash pool.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Adephi (1/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


>

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/22)

Adephi said:


>



Amber Heard must've Amber Hearded herself when she lost!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 256954


Did we ever expect anything different? ... A South African, (ANC), President can say that he would rather fall on his sword than reveal the names of those who have abused state resources and stolen public funds, (_making stealing from the South African public acceptable_), and literally in the same sentence publicly denounce whistleblowers within the ANC suggesting they have committed treason

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (4/6/22)

South Africans forced to complete Afrikaans quiz before entering UK


Social media has been flooded with news that South Africans have been denied entry to the UK because they were unable to pass a general knowledge quiz in Afrikaans to prove their 'South Africanness'



www.capetownetc.com





WTF???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (4/6/22)

Hooked said:


> South Africans forced to complete Afrikaans quiz before entering UK
> 
> 
> Social media has been flooded with news that South Africans have been denied entry to the UK because they were unable to pass a general knowledge quiz in Afrikaans to prove their 'South Africanness'
> ...


People making a fuss about the language and the type of questions. 

The real problem should be that our home affairs have been giving false passports to foreigners and its become such a regular occurance that this is the lengths other airlines need to go to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/6/22)

Adephi said:


> People making a fuss about the language and the type of questions.
> 
> The real problem should be that our home affairs have been giving false passports to foreigners and its become such a regular occurance that this is the lengths other airlines need to go to.


Not discounting the fact that a SA passport is easily obtained with the levels of corruption within our government as they are, however I think it's fair comment ... I know a number of South Africans that can't understand, let alone speak Afrikaans

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (4/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not discounting the fact that a SA passport is easily obtained with the levels of corruption within our government as they are, however I think it's fair comment ... I know a number of South Africans that can't understand, let alone speak Afrikaans


But to be honest, it's kak funny to all Afrikaans speaking South Africans.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (6/6/22)

Nee man, dai dingus is en kak ding

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/6/22)

Washington Post suspends political reporter for 'sexist' retweet


David Weigel was suspended for one month without pay after he retweeted YouTuber Cam Harless which read: 'Every girl is bi. You just have to figure out if it's polar or sexual.'




www.dailymail.co.uk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/22)

Stranger said:


> Nee man, dai dingus is en kak ding


Huh ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (7/6/22)

Hooked said:


> South Africans forced to complete Afrikaans quiz before entering UK
> 
> 
> Social media has been flooded with news that South Africans have been denied entry to the UK because they were unable to pass a general knowledge quiz in Afrikaans to prove their 'South Africanness'
> ...


This dingus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/6/22)

IMF sends warning to South Africa – stop ‘saying’ and start ‘doing’


The International Monetary Fund (IMF) says that South Africa’s economy should be benefitting from a commodity price boom – but instead, it is frozen in a low-growth climate due to slow reform and policy integration from the government, and persistent problems with state-owned companies.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/6/22)

‘What is a poephol?’ — Flunked the Ryanair Afrikaans test? Try Barry Hilton’s quiz


How long should you leave a rusk in coffee? How many people can you fit into a commuter taxi? And, what education level do you need to be a political candidate in SA?




www.timeslive.co.za

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)

Spar stores planning online shopping launch​ 
Myles Illidge 8 June 2022 mybroadband.co.za
Spar’s online shopping platform, Spar2U, will launch at many of its stores in the coming months, according to the *group’s interim results* for the six months ended 31 March 2022.
Individual Spar branches will decide for themselves how they want to use the platform.
“There is great enthusiasm from our independent retailers to implement Spar’s new online shopping platform, Spar2U,” the company said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)

Don't know which parallel universe they're referring to here...only thing bouncing here is debit orders .​South African economy bounces back from pandemic​








South African economy bounces back from pandemic


South Africa’s economy is back at the size it was before the coronavirus pandemic struck, after growing faster-than-expected in the first quarter.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)

My thirsty brothers , heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Don't know which parallel universe they're referring to here...only thing bouncing here is debit orders .​South African economy bounces back from pandemic​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course its back to the size it was before the pandemic ... it's still zero

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (9/6/22)

Comair fails to secure funds, to be liquidated


Comair’s business rescue practitioners have today lodged a court application to convert the business rescue proceedings into liquidation proceedings.



www.capetownetc.com

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Raindance (9/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ‘What is a poephol?’ — Flunked the Ryanair Afrikaans test? Try Barry Hilton’s quiz
> 
> 
> How long should you leave a rusk in coffee? How many people can you fit into a commuter taxi? And, what education level do you need to be a political candidate in SA?
> ...


The political grade one is easy, grade 4 with woodwork.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/6/22)

Raindance said:


> The political grade one is easy, grade 4 with woodwork.
> 
> Regards


... based on the number of wives some of our parliamentary poepols have, I would say wood, not woodwork

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/22)

MultiChoice’s latest *annual results* have revealed a significant decline in customers on its DStv Premium, Compact, and Extra packages in South Africa in the past year.

The broadcaster reported a 4% loss in 90-day active subscribers in the Premium segment in South Africa from March 2021 to March 2022. This figure includes customers on its Premium and Compact Plus packages.

DStv said this was a lesser decline than the previous year, which saw an 8% drop from roughly 1.5 million to 1.4 million.
mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/22)

Fibre customers on Vumatel’s network will benefit from higher speeds between 13 June and the end of August 2022.
The fibre network operator is running a promotion over the period that will see package speeds upgraded to the next tier.
For example, Internet service provider Cool Ideas notified one MyBroadband reader that their 20/10 Mbps package would be upgraded to 50/50 Mbps for free.
Cool Ideas informed another that it would upgrade their 100/100 Mbps package to 200/200 Mbps.
“The promotion will upgrade your connection speed at no extra cost to you,” the notification reads.








Vumatel’s surprise speed upgrades


Vumatel will upgrade its customers’ fibre packages at no extra charge from 13 June to 30 August.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/6/22)

Judge slams Road Accident Fund for “plain stupidity”


The Road Accident Fund, which takes R2.18 from every litre of petrol South Africans buy, got a tongue-lashing in the Western Cape High Court.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/22)

It may be cheaper to buy a car than fly, this June 16th holiday weekend ...​








It may be cheaper to buy a car than fly, this June 16th holiday weekend | Businessinsider


A family of four travelling to Cape Town can pay more than R30,000 for airplane tickets over the long weekend.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (14/6/22)

Durban beaches test positive for harmful bacteria


Beaches along the Durban coastline have been found to contain high levels of a harmful bacteria called E. coli, which causes illnesses like gastroenteritis and diarrhoea.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (14/6/22)

Taps run dry as Nelson Mandela Bay hits Day Zero


Residents in the Nelson Mandela Bay Municipality (NMBM) have reached day zero.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/6/22)

Hooked said:


> Durban beaches test positive for harmful bacteria
> 
> 
> Beaches along the Durban coastline have been found to contain high levels of a harmful bacteria called E. coli, which causes illnesses like gastroenteritis and diarrhoea.
> ...


Call it what it is ... It's SH**!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (14/6/22)

Govt was wrong to ban tobacco products during lockdown, SCA confirms | Fin24


"There was no scientific justification for the continued ban on the sale of tobacco products: there is no evidence that short-term quitting has clinical significance for Covid-19 severity and outcomes," the court ruled.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (15/6/22)

Nando’s is extending its load-shedding promotion: the worse it gets, the more free stuff you get | Businessinsider


Launched in May, the Bright Sides promotion offers more free sides to online orders if the load shedding stage is higher.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/22)

Ryanair Afrikaans test: Airline drops controversial South African quiz


Boss Michael O'Leary responds to the row by saying that the quiz "doesn't make sense anymore".



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/22)

*Cogta Minister Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma roundly failed to convince the Supreme Court of Appeal that a pandemic-linked attempt to stop people smoking had made any sense.*
*Dlamini Zuma and President Cyril Ramaphosa on Tuesday won only costs against them in their effort to overturn an earlier high court victory for British American Tobacco on the lockdown cigarette ban.* ''The court's strongest language was reserved for Dlamini Zuma's argument that up to 15% of smokers had quit during the ban because they could not afford the more expensive black market cigarettes that everyone else had turned to.
Saying the ban "was effective because most smokers would have contravened the law, but a small minority of them would not have been able to afford the prices of illicit cigarettes, is constitutionally perverse – it relies on unlawful conduct (the sale of illegal cigarettes at a premium) in order to achieve the intended outcome (a reduction in smoking)," the court said.
*The court found "constitutionally perverse" the minister's argument that expensive black market cigarettes had been a good thing.*


*www.BusinessInsider.co.za.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)

Good news from M-WEB...

Hi, A.We have some fantastic news. The upload and download speed of your current Fibre product will be increasing to double your current line speeds AND this will be free of charge until 13th September 2022.

Your new product details are as follows: There will be no changes to your monthly price.

Account number: XXX
Product: Uncapped Data + 50/50Mbps Fibre Line - Vumatel
Promotional line speed: 100/100Mbps

The changes will be effective from 20 June to 13 September 2022.

As per Vumatel rules, no downgrades in line speed will be allowed during this promotional period.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (16/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *Cogta Minister Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma roundly failed to convince the Supreme Court of Appeal that a pandemic-linked attempt to stop people smoking had made any sense.*
> *Dlamini Zuma and President Cyril Ramaphosa on Tuesday won only costs against them in their effort to overturn an earlier high court victory for British American Tobacco on the lockdown cigarette ban.* ''The court's strongest language was reserved for Dlamini Zuma's argument that up to 15% of smokers had quit during the ban because they could not afford the more expensive black market cigarettes that everyone else had turned to.
> Saying the ban "was effective because most smokers would have contravened the law, but a small minority of them would not have been able to afford the prices of illicit cigarettes, is constitutionally perverse – it relies on unlawful conduct (the sale of illegal cigarettes at a premium) in order to achieve the intended outcome (a reduction in smoking)," the court said.
> *The court found "constitutionally perverse" the minister's argument that expensive black market cigarettes had been a good thing.*





ARYANTO said:


> *Cogta Minister Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma roundly failed to convince the Supreme Court of Appeal that a pandemic-linked attempt to stop people smoking had made any sense.*
> *Dlamini Zuma and President Cyril Ramaphosa on Tuesday won only costs against them in their effort to overturn an earlier high court victory for British American Tobacco on the lockdown cigarette ban.* ''The court's strongest language was reserved for Dlamini Zuma's argument that up to 15% of smokers had quit during the ban because they could not afford the more expensive black market cigarettes that everyone else had turned to.
> Saying the ban "was effective because most smokers would have contravened the law, but a small minority of them would not have been able to afford the prices of illicit cigarettes, is constitutionally perverse – it relies on unlawful conduct (the sale of illegal cigarettes at a premium) in order to achieve the intended outcome (a reduction in smoking)," the court said.
> *The court found "constitutionally perverse" the minister's argument that expensive black market cigarettes had been a good thing.*
> ...


So no repercussions for acts of negligent or perverse stupidity… no surprise.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (17/6/22)

Petrol now looks in reach of R27 per litre come July | Businessinsider


Mid-month numbers, and the phasing out of a tax break, means not much has to change in the oil price and value of the rand to push inland 95 above R27 per litre next month.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/6/22)

Hooked said:


> Petrol now looks in reach of R27 per litre come July | Businessinsider
> 
> 
> Mid-month numbers, and the phasing out of a tax break, means not much has to change in the oil price and value of the rand to push inland 95 above R27 per litre next month.
> ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (17/6/22)

Hooked said:


> Petrol now looks in reach of R27 per litre come July | Businessinsider
> 
> 
> Mid-month numbers, and the phasing out of a tax break, means not much has to change in the oil price and value of the rand to push inland 95 above R27 per litre next month.
> ...



Remember a year ago when petrol was R16,41 for a litre?



SAPIA - South African Petroleum Industry Association > Overview > Old fuel prices

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (20/6/22)

You can now collect chronic meds from Post Offices, but pharmacists are worried | Businessinsider


Patients can now collect chronic medication from the South African Post Office, but pharmacists worry about branches' ability to keep these medicines safe and secure.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/22)

Hooked said:


> You can now collect chronic meds from Post Offices, but pharmacists are worried | Businessinsider
> 
> 
> Patients can now collect chronic medication from the South African Post Office, but pharmacists worry about branches' ability to keep these medicines safe and secure.
> ...


And temperature control of those medicines is obviously a neglected detail

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (20/6/22)

Amazon set to give Takealot a run for its money as it expands into SA


Amazon’s plan to dominate the online retail space is in full swing with leaked documents revealing its imminent expansion into the South African market come 2023. According to Business Insider, the American conglomerate plans to expand to at least five new territories in the coming year...



www.capetownetc.com

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (21/6/22)

Discovery partners with SAA after Comair's exit – with lounges, fast boarding, cheap flights | Businessinsider


With Comair out of the picture, Discovery has turned to SAA as its newest airline partner.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (21/6/22)

Vodacom has best quality network. MTN is fastest. And Cell C ranked last in almost everything. | Businessinsider


Vodacom was ranked ahead of its rivals when it came to best quality network according to a report. But MTN is faster, and Cell C came last in almost everything.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TonySC (22/6/22)

Hooked said:


> Vodacom has best quality network. MTN is fastest. And Cell C ranked last in almost everything. | Businessinsider
> 
> 
> Vodacom was ranked ahead of its rivals when it came to best quality network according to a report. But MTN is faster, and Cell C came last in almost everything.
> ...


I'm confused.....what did I miss? Why is everyone using this line about the wheels of kindness......?


----------



## Hooked (22/6/22)

Why Amazon Prime delivery – due in SA in 2023 – is such an online shopping game changer | Businessinsider


Amazon bundles music and movies with a subscription of between R180 and R240 a month – but it is freedom from delivery fees that changes everything.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/6/22)

SA will soon have an app to buy prepaid solar electricity: Here’s how it works. | Businessinsider


The company is targeting housing developers where it plans to install solar systems feeding clean energy to homes in estates.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/6/22)

Hooked said:


> Why Amazon Prime delivery – due in SA in 2023 – is such an online shopping game changer | Businessinsider
> 
> 
> Amazon bundles music and movies with a subscription of between R180 and R240 a month – but it is freedom from delivery fees that changes everything.
> ...


I'd be very concerned if I was Takealot. I love their site and buy from them often, but Amazon puts in reach overseas items which I have wanted before but could never get due to the insane shipping costs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Hooked (22/6/22)

TonySC said:


> I'm confused.....what did I miss? Why is everyone using this line about the wheels of kindness......?



@TonySC Everyone? No ... I think it's just me! It's my "signature" and it's appears automatically when I post. 
And the meaning thereof? Well, sometimes someone gives us something or shows kindness in some way or another, so we should do the same - not necessarily to the same person - it could be to someone else. In that way, we keep the wheel of kindness turning ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (22/6/22)

Police warn of ‘WhatsApp hijacking scam’


Police have issued a warning to be wary about a new scam involving the hijacking of people’s WhatsApp accounts.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TonySC (22/6/22)

Hooked said:


> @TonySC Everyone? No ... I think it's just me! It's my "signature" and it's appears automatically when I post.
> And the meaning thereof? Well, sometimes someone gives us something or shows kindness in some way or another, so we should do the same - not necessarily to the same person - it could be to someone else. In that way, we keep the wheel of kindness turning ...


Some strange spacing made me read it as part of the post rather than the signature

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/22)

TonySC said:


> Some strange spacing made me read it as part of the post rather than the signature



 No wonder you were confused!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/22)

Edgars just bolstered its online delivery game with a new click-and-collect partnership | Businessinsider


Shoppers will be able to collect orders at 100 Edgars stores and Pargo’s more than 3,000 pickup points,




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)

THE FIRST SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED AROUND MIDDAY​The SA Weather Services (SAWS) said the first snowfall is expected to make landfall around midday on Thursday and continue until Friday.



> “The first cut-off low is expected to pass over the eastern parts of the Eastern Cape, resulting in a chance of showers and thundershowers as it moves through.
> “The upper-air system is expected to significantly drop to freezing levels, therefore resulting in a chance of snowfall over the north-eastern high ground.”
> SAWS


LEVEL 5 WARNING FOR DISRUPTIVE RAIN EXPECTED FOR REST OF EC​“Postpone travel arrangements until it is safer to travel. Avoid crossing rivers and swollen streams. Monitor the weather conditions and, if need be, identify areas to safely store valuable items from floodwater.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/6/22)

The best and worst case scenarios for where South Africa is heading right now – and how likely they are to happen


Investec has published its updated economic scenarios for South Africa.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/6/22)

Dark weekend ahead









Eskom ramps up power cuts to stage 4 as strikes bite at power stations


In a statement, the power utility said that some of its employees were on an unprotected strike over salaries after negotiations deadlocked earlier this week.




ewn.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/6/22)

We're South Africans dammit ... turn OFF that generator and or UPS this evening, and get the ol' braai out, along with a couple of bottles of the good stuff, an' make yourself comfortable. Do what we did back in ye olde days ... we chatted, ate too much, chatted, drank too much, and we chatted some more  ... O ... and keep a roll of duct tape handy for various erm ... "emergencies" too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (24/6/22)

At my age.... toilet paper is kept for emergencies

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/6/22)

Stranger said:


> At my age.... toilet paper is kept for emergencies
> View attachment 258183


You're never to old to hog-tie your significant other and or neighbour #justsaying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You're never to old to hog-tie your significant other and or neighbour #justsaying



The problems start when you hog-tie your significant other to go home with your neighbor...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The problems start when you hog-tie your significant other to go home with your neighbor...


I find a smallish strip over both their mouths usually resolves their erm ... "objections"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> turn OFF that generator and or UPS this evening


Did that once. Saw this lady walking around in my house. Apparently she's my wife. Would like to meet her again some time.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/6/22)

SA can only recover in a post-ANC world


Cadre deployment and the financial sector's failure to flag illicit money flows are an indictment.




www.moneyweb.co.za

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)

10GB free data for every household — South Africa working on a plan​








10GB free data for every household — South Africa working on a plan


The South African government is working on a plan to provide free basic data.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)

YouTube Strikes & Bans For Vape Reviewers: Is YouTube In A Mood With vapers ?​








YouTube Strikes & Bans For Vape Reviewers: Is YouTube In A Mood With Vapers? - Ecigclick


Why does YouTube suddenly seem to be issuing penalties galore to vape reviewers? Even the "Big Guns" are affected!




www.ecigclick.co.uk




@KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)

South African government sued after selling SAA for R51​








South African government sued after selling SAA for R51


An investment firm is suing the South African government for selling SAA for R51.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)

Tiger Brands' closure of its canning factory puts 90 tons of peaches, apricots, pears at risk​








Tiger Brands' closure of its canning factory puts 90,000 tons of peaches, apricots, pears at risk | Businessinsider


The canning association expects immediate losses to reach R1 billion.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Tiger Brands' closure of its canning factory puts 90 tons of peaches, apricots, pears at risk​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to call in the Fruit Cops, O wait... they're rotten

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/6/22)

Elon Musk is wrong about working from home: survey


A new report by business solutions company Expert Market shows Tesla chief executive Elon Musk is wrong about working from home.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/6/22)

Meet Plato’s, the brand making crisps from recycled beer grains in Cape Town | Businessinsider


The chip maker collects around 24 tons of spent grain from Cape-based Darling Brew annually, making 6.5 tons of crisps a month.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (27/6/22)

Takealot sees sales surge. Just before Amazon sets up shop in SA | Businessinsider


Takealot once again saw a hefty rise in sales. It also has some notable plans - like going into selling groceries and a major upgrade to its platform.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (28/6/22)

KFC has new deal: free food, ‘no questions asked’, if you complain. Here’s how it works. | Businessinsider


The KFC 'Taste Guarantee' covers takeaways and deliveries too, with the choice of your money back or a new meal, as long as it isn't more expensive.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (28/6/22)

No reprieve for South Africans as another fuel price increase looms as well as interest rate hike


Outa said on Monday it predicts that motorists could be paying R1.75 more for fuel from July 6.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)

Possible Stage 6 from 17:00 tonight









ESKOM LIVE | Stage 4 load shedding is back 'until further notice' | Fin24


All the latest news and analysis on load shedding, power and the national grid




www.news24.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mollie (28/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Possible Stage 6 from 17:00 tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Het gesien gelukkig bly ons aan die ander kant van garsfontein so kry nie LS nie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)

Just in

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (28/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Just in
> View attachment 258364


Heard a rumour that there's serious talk going on about stage 8.

Guess it's back to the stone age for us.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)

Adephi said:


> Heard a rumour that there's serious talk going on about stage 8.
> 
> Guess it's back to the stone age for us.


Oh please no....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)

And confirmed... it is a possibility









ESKOM LIVE | Stage 4 load shedding is back 'until further notice' | Fin24


All the latest news and analysis on load shedding, power and the national grid




www.news24.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi (28/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> And confirmed... it is a possibility
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only unlawful if there's consequences.

So far nobody has been fired.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Munro31 (28/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> And confirmed... it is a possibility
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to dislike this so bad, but don't want to mess up your stats

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> I want to dislike this so bad, but don't want to mess up your stats


I understand and won't blame you. Had the same with a comment @Timwis made yesterday on another thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (29/6/22)

Game has a new once-a-year sale on Friday. The nappies and coffee are cheap, beer not so much. | Businessinsider


The "Halfway Day" sale will be an annual event, Game says. And its discounts mostly check out, with the opportunity to stock up on noodles and batteries.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/6/22)

Now the question is just, how do I use my virtual card for fuel purchase? Do they have to type in the detail or what?









FNB launches huge fuel rewards boost as South Africa faces petrol price hike


First National Bank is giving customers bonus eBucks fuel rewards from next month.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (1/7/22)

Old Mutual Rewards members can now get 25% off fuel – but need to work for their points | Businessinsider


Petrol prices are soaring, and South African businesses are offering more savings for members of their reward programmes.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Now the question is just, how do I use my virtual card for fuel purchase? Do they have to type in the detail or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also have a virtual card but I've never been able to figure out how to use it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/7/22)

Hooked said:


> I also have a virtual card but I've never been able to figure out how to use it!


I use my virtual card often and love using it! I use it very specifically for online purchases. Very easy and secure as well. Just not sure how to use it for filling up though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I use my virtual card often and love using it! I use it very specifically for online purchases. Very easy and secure as well. Just not sure how to use it for filling up though.



@ivc_mixer How do you do that? When I want to pay online, my virtual card does not appear in my list of bank accounts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/7/22)

It’s not you, Google (South Africa) is down – and it looks like a stupid mistake | Businessinsider


Google seems to have messed up its South African domain name.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/7/22)

Hooked said:


> @ivc_mixer How do you do that? When I want to pay online, my virtual card does not appear in my list of bank accounts.


You can only access it on your FNB Cellphone banking app. Go into your cheque or credit account, go to details, card and there you can create a new virtual card. The nice thing about them is the CVV number changes every hour.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/7/22)

Expect load shedding for weeks to come, starting with stage 6 on Monday – here’s the new schedule


Eskom says that it will implement stage 6 load shedding on Monday, with load shedding expected to take place at various levels for “the next few weeks”.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Expect load shedding for weeks to come, starting with stage 6 on Monday – here’s the new schedule
> 
> 
> Eskom says that it will implement stage 6 load shedding on Monday, with load shedding expected to take place at various levels for “the next few weeks”.
> ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (3/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Expect load shedding for weeks to come, starting with stage 6 on Monday – here’s the new schedule
> 
> 
> Eskom says that it will implement stage 6 load shedding on Monday, with load shedding expected to take place at various levels for “the next few weeks”.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/7/22)

Adephi said:


>



OK, OK, it's a Winner, I Love it, I Agree, I Relate, Thank You and ... it's Funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Expect load shedding for weeks to come, starting with stage 6 on Monday – here’s the new schedule
> 
> 
> Eskom says that it will implement stage 6 load shedding on Monday, with load shedding expected to take place at various levels for “the next few weeks”.
> ...



Slow-cookers were definitely not designed with load-shedding in mind. I want to cook up some marrow-bones for soup. Ideally they should cook for 12 hours - but we never have 12 continuous hours of power!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/7/22)

Hooked said:


> Slow-cookers were definitely not designed with load-shedding in mind. I want to cook up some marrow-bones for soup. Ideally they should cook for 12 hours - but we never have 12 continuous hours of power!


You're so right, Slow Cookers were designed with first world in mind, and this weather certainly lends itself to stews, soups and other yummy wintery meals served from a slow cooker ... I guess the closest we're going to get to a similar? solution is to go back some 50+ years, to cast iron Pots and Stoves  ... mind you, there's an idea ... a cast iron / copper / aluminium replacement pot for a slow cooker would retain heat for considerably longer ... maybe @blujeenz could help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (3/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You're so right, Slow Cookers were designed with first world in mind, and this weather certainly lends itself to stews, soups and other yummy wintery meals served from a slow cooker ... I guess the closest we're going to get to a similar? solution is to go back some 50+ years, to cast iron Pots and Stoves  ... mind you, there's an idea ... a cast iron / copper / aluminium replacement pot for a slow cooker would retain heat for considerably longer ... maybe @blujeenz could help

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/7/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 258655


You're on form this evening  ... What a win!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/7/22)

I'm curious about other ecigssa members load shed windows ... today so far we have had;
A carry over from yesterdays 22H00 to 01H00 (1Hour), and ... still to come;
06H00 to 09H00 (3Hours)
14H00 to 17H00 (3Hours)
22H00 to 01H00 (2Hours in todays window)
I realise my arithmetic skills have been somewhat compromised since the advent of calculators, however I calculate 9 Hours of shed per 24 Hour cycle vs. Eishkoms stated maximum Stage Four Load Shedding of 6 Hours over a 24 Hour period, split into three, two hour windows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/22)

Us in Ethekwini are lucky (I use that word loosely) as we aren’t having load shedding because of the floods and all the damage that caused. 

But they also say it’s coming at some stage and it could start here at anytime so…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/22)

Today in 1862 is where the RABBIT HOLE started.... so for all the serial vapers, Happy Rabbit Hole Day!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/22)

must this go under giggles or ''read and weep'' ?








Prasa launches 100 new locally manufactured trains


The transport department and the parastatal unveiled the 100th locomotive set, which is produced locally by the Gibela Consortium.




ewn.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (5/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> must this go under giggles or ''read and weep'' ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they're runnign on electricity, then bad luck for them. Not because of loadshedding, but because of the transnet overhead cable thefts. Diesel engines are being used more and more, because the electricity is being disrupted by the thefts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (5/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> Us in Ethekwini are lucky (I use that word loosely) as we aren’t having load shedding because of the floods and all the damage that caused.
> 
> But they also say it’s coming at some stage and it could start here at anytime so…



Your good luck just ended. I just read the article. Sorry man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/7/22)

zadiac said:


> Your good luck just ended. I just read the article. Sorry man.


I saw that. It was bound to happen at some stage (pun not intended) 

KZN is still so badly damaged from the floods and business is buggered. Hopefully we can survive load shedding as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (7/7/22)

WhatsApp users will soon be able to hide 'Online' status


The instant messaging app WhatsApp is set to introduce a new privacy feature that will allow users to hide their 'Online' status, and people are welcoming the new change.



www.capetownetc.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (7/7/22)

It's no longer bad manners to talk with your mouth full


Research from plant-based food brand Vivera found that people are abandoning traditional etiquette rules, such as not starting to eat until everyone has been served their meal.




www.dailymail.co.uk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/22)

Hooked said:


> It's no longer bad manners to talk with your mouth full
> 
> 
> Research from plant-based food brand Vivera found that people are abandoning traditional etiquette rules, such as not starting to eat until everyone has been served their meal.
> ...


And this is why there is going to a generation of people with no manners!

We eat at the table mat nights and my kids are very well drilled in the “traditional, old” ways of good table etiquette. 

It was drilled into me and it is now being drilled into them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/22)

South Africa to get new ‘in-road’ lights for drivers – what you should know


The City of Cape Town is developing in-road warning lights to better encourage better driving behaviour across the city.




businesstech.co.za





How about fixing the potholes instead?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (8/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> South Africa to get new ‘in-road’ lights for drivers – what you should know
> 
> 
> The City of Cape Town is developing in-road warning lights to better encourage better driving behaviour across the city.
> ...



Cape Town doesn't have potholes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/7/22)

Hooked said:


> Cape Town doesn't have potholes.


Durban is a pothole

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (8/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> Durban is a pothole


Better fix it. I'm coming October for a holiday.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (8/7/22)

Adephi said:


> Better fix it. I'm coming October for a holiday.


On it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/7/22)

Don't shoot the messenger









Load shedding predicted for the next 10 days, if nothing else goes wrong... | The Citizen


Don't pack away the 'load shedding' kit just yet. The national power grid is still recovering from maintenance backlogs and the wild cat strike.




www.citizen.co.za

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (11/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Don't shoot the messenger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if something else goes wrong, there will not be loadshedding?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (11/7/22)

@JurgensSt , @vicTor you guys are so gangsta!









WATCH | Is he for real? Bheki Cele says people with tattoos 'likely to be gangsters'


Critics say Bheki Cele is 'out of touch' with South African society - and remarks like these certainly do nothing to support his defence.




www.thesouthafrican.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)

Hooked said:


> So if something else goes wrong, there will not be loadshedding?


If something else goes wrong there will be no load to shed ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)

*Fuel and motor experts have called the bluff on so-called fuel-saving tablets* and other related products promising to dramatically reduce fuel consumption and help consumers save money at the pump.








Those fuel pills won’t save you petrol. They’ll damage your car and mess with your warranty | Businessinsider


You may also lose the warranty on your vehicle if you operate it outside of the manual and guides by the manufacturer.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *Fuel and motor experts have called the bluff on so-called fuel-saving tablets* and other related products promising to dramatically reduce fuel consumption and help consumers save money at the pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the SA Population should have paid more attention during their Science lessons at school ... particularly so when the first law of thermodynamics was discussed ... there ain't no free rides in life!

Interesting too that Sasol is mentioned ... I'm old enough to remember that South Africa established Sasol by implementing a surcharge on all petrol sold, to which said establishment was supposed to remove our reliance on crude oil, and provide a cheaper more sustainable alternative. This was a follow on to what Union Spirits, did post war / during the Great Depression, (using our sugar cane to provide Methanol) ... which incidentally was reintroduced as an additive in the early 90's!
The saga went further and ALL fuels sold in SA had a proportion of Sasol blended in, to guarantee the sales of the product, (admittedly this was long before Sasol honed their products to in fact be superior to equivalent Crude Oil products), so;
Now that we have Sasol One and Two, bought and paid for by South Africans, along with State owned Methanol producing companies that we keep mum about ... where's our cheap fuel?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> where's our cheap fuel?


Here:




Among other places

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 259049
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> where's our cheap fuel?


it's around, being taxed to death so it's not so cheap anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (12/7/22)

SA's airports company has a new app to tell you if your flight is on time – how much parking costs | Businessinsider


Airports Company South Africa has a new mobile app that tells users about flight delays and parking costs.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)

Falling oil prices could benefit SA motorists in August


South African motorists could possibly get relief at the pumps from the record-high fuel prices in August




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)

Why South Africa ranks as one of the worst places to live right now


Expat group Internations has published its Expat Insider survey for 2022, detailing the best and worst countries for expats to move and live.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)

It’s estimated that the supermoon [13/7] will reach peak illumination when full *at 20:37 SAST*, and will remain visible throughout the night.
This isn’t just a *Supermoon*, remember: It’s a Super Buck Moon! That additional word in the middle can be attributed to the time of year. In July, the deer of North America begin growing their new antlers. Farmers, woodsmen, and other nature types have been using this term for over 100 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)

Nathi Mthethwa is something of a curious character: Just months after his proposals to erect a R22 million flagpole were shot down in flames, the Sports, Art and Culture Minister has returned with a plan to plough R30 million into a National Philharmonic Orchestra (NPO).


CEO of the Cape Town Philharmonic Orchestra (CPO), Louis Heyneman, says that the project will be an ‘unnecessary duplication’ – as there are already many training programmes in place to develop young musicians.

NATHI MTHETHWA’S LATEST ‘HARE-BRAINED SCHEME’ RILES THE DA​Indeed, Mthethwa’s desire to pump money into the arts at this stage will be criticised by many artists, who failed to receive support from his department during the crippling COVID-19 lockdowns. The DA have also labelled his plans for a new orchestra as ‘hare-brained’.

The proposals state that the orchestra, which would consist of 254 artists in total, will travel to Indonesia and Algeria as part of their first international engagements. Their first gig is meant to be in two weeks, with a performance slated for Johannesburg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (13/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Nathi Mthethwa is something of a curious character: Just months after his proposals to erect a R22 million flagpole were shot down in flames, the Sports, Art and Culture Minister has returned with a plan to plough R30 million into a National Philharmonic Orchestra (NPO).
> 
> 
> CEO of the Cape Town Philharmonic Orchestra (CPO), Louis Heyneman, says that the project will be an ‘unnecessary duplication’ – as there are already many training programmes in place to develop young musicians.
> ...


I simply cannot understand this shit

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> It’s estimated that the supermoon [13/7] will reach peak illumination when full *at 20:37 SAST*, and will remain visible throughout the night.
> This isn’t just a *Supermoon*, remember: It’s a Super Buck Moon! That additional word in the middle can be attributed to the time of year. In July, the deer of North America begin growing their new antlers. Farmers, woodsmen, and other nature types have been using this term for over 100 years.





18.57 , my side of the mountain

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> I simply cannot understand this shit


You have to pump millions into something to loot said millions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/7/22)

Eskom gives South Africa load-shedding breather — updated timetable released


Eskom has released an updated load-shedding timetable for 14–21 July 2022.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/7/22)

Numsa opens automotive wage talks with 20% demand: report


The National Union of Metalworkers of SA is demanding wage increases of up to 20% in the automotive industry.




www.timeslive.co.za





This should really help the ailing economy a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/7/22)

Eskom asks for massive 32.66% electricity price hike — report


South Africa’s state-owned power utility has reportedly asked the electricity regulator to let it increase prices by nearly a third.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> Numsa opens automotive wage talks with 20% demand: report
> 
> 
> The National Union of Metalworkers of SA is demanding wage increases of up to 20% in the automotive industry.
> ...


Do these guys understand the concept of hyperinflation


----------



## Adephi (17/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> Eskom asks for massive 32.66% electricity price hike — report
> 
> 
> South Africa’s state-owned power utility has reportedly asked the electricity regulator to let it increase prices by nearly a third.
> ...


Refer to my post of Benny Mcarthy from 2 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Do these guys understand the concept of hyperinflation


These unions are so dangerous. The country as a whole doesn’t feature on their lists of things they care about!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/7/22)

Solar power users must pay R938 per month even if they don’t use our electricity — Eskom


Eskom’s proposed tariff changes will see grid-connected solar users pay R720 more per month, even when they don’t use any of the utility’s electricity.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33 (18/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Solar power users must pay R938 per month even if they don’t use our electricity — Eskom
> 
> 
> Eskom’s proposed tariff changes will see grid-connected solar users pay R720 more per month, even when they don’t use any of the utility’s electricity.
> ...


You have to love this country. This reminds me of when they wanted to charge a TV license to watch netflix etc on our cellphones! The thought patern is so far beyond logic...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)

only in S.A.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> only in S.A.
> View attachment 259520


This group of people we call the governing party, are a bunch of wallys {full stop}

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> only in S.A.
> View attachment 259520


What do the others die of??? Did they get shot and then out of nowhere a plane falls on them and this is then listed as the cause of death?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> What do the others die of??? Did they get shot and then out of nowhere a plane falls on them and this is then listed as the cause of death?


Unless the pilot of said plane had a tattoo, as it's then clearly gangster related, (_but still not either a fast or slow moving bullet ... depending of course on your "TIK dosage"_)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (20/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Solar power users must pay R938 per month even if they don’t use our electricity — Eskom
> 
> 
> Eskom’s proposed tariff changes will see grid-connected solar users pay R720 more per month, even when they don’t use any of the utility’s electricity.
> ...


They can go f*** themselves.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)

Stressing about a drone photo , meantime the rest of SA is going to the fkn dogs .
''The SACAA said it did not want to prematurely speculate whether the image was the result of *illegal activity*, but confirmed it was investigating.''








The viral image that showed the scale of a gender-based-violence protest in Cape Town could land the photographer in jail | Businessinsider


The visually stunning drone image of protesters standing against gender-based violence that went viral could land the pilot in jail.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)

''Energy expert Chris Yelland does not believe that forming a second power utility to compete with Eskom is a viable solution to the country’s energy problems.
In an *interview with Business Day TV*, Yelland explained that the only possible solution to South Africa’s energy crisis is rapidly building new renewable energy sources.
*“In my view, if one can’t run Eskom, or Transnet, or SAA, or Denel, or any of the other state-owned enterprises, I really think that starting another new state-owned enterprise is certainly not going to be a solution in the short term,”* he said.
mbb

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/7/22)

"South Africa’s power distributor ESKOM has assured that the frequent power cuts will come to an end by the end of the week as more generators have started operating."









ESKOM LIVE | Stage 4 load shedding is back 'until further notice' | Fin24


All the latest news and analysis on load shedding, power and the national grid




www.news24.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> "South Africa’s power distributor ESKOM has assured that the frequent power cuts will come to an end by the end of the week as more generators have started operating."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O pleeeeeeeeeeeeeze ... this can only get worse until such time as they bring in some reserve capacity to facilitate PROPER maintenance, particularly so in that our current aging fleet of generators has proven to have a little more than 55% uptime where 98% was the norm in 1994, coupled with a total generation capacity of a little more than HALF of what we had in 1994  ... add to this that their staff compliment is now FOUR TIMES what it was in 1994, with less than 1% of their requirement for suitably qualified engineers

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> O pleeeeeeeeeeeeeze ... this can only get worse until such time as they bring in some reserve capacity to facilitate PROPER maintenance, particularly so in that our current aging fleet of generators has proven to have a little more than 55% uptime where 98% was the norm in 1994, coupled with a total generation capacity of a little more than HALF of what we had in 1994  ... add to this that their staff compliment is now FOUR TIMES what it was in 1994, with less than 1% of their requirement for suitably qualified engineers


Well, on that:








Gordhan sends SOS to trade union Solidarity, accepts offer to help Eskom with critical skills | News24


Public Enterprises Minister Pravin Gordhan has asked trade union Solidarity to provide a list of people with the necessary technical skills to help government address the skills crisis at Eskom.




www.news24.com












Construction begins on South Africa’s first major solar and battery power project


Norwegian renewable power company Scatec has begun building a solar power and battery storage project in the Northern Cape after reaching financial close.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Well, on that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O wow ... If this is true, then I retract my comment(s) ... maybe we do stand a chance

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (21/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> O wow ... If this is true, then I retract my comment(s) ... maybe we do stand a chance


Explains the weather in Gauteng. Hell is busy freezing over.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/22)

zadiac said:


> They can go f*** themselves.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (22/7/22)

No Eskom penalties for solar users


Solar system users will in future be able to sell their additional electricity to Eskom according to the SA Photovoltaic Industry Association.




www.enca.com

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (22/7/22)

Netflix announces first original Afrikaans series


Netflix has announced it will start streaming its first Afrikaans language series Ludik globally next month.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (22/7/22)

zadiac said:


> Netflix announces first original Afrikaans series
> 
> 
> Netflix has announced it will start streaming its first Afrikaans language series Ludik globally next month.
> ...


If Arnold Vosloo is in it then I'm very excited. His latest local movies have been pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/22)

IT’S OFFICIAL | Govt has started the process to deregulate the petrol price​








IT’S OFFICIAL | Govt has started the process to deregulate the petrol price | Business Insider


Energy minister Gwede Mantashe quietly started the process of moving to a maximum price – instead of a set price – for 93 octane petrol. That will allow retailers to discount as they see fit.




www.businessinsider.co.za




let's hope something happens ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> IT’S OFFICIAL | Govt has started the process to deregulate the petrol price​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can't be good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It can't be good


It could well go either way, and ... I live in hope, (_you need a lot of faith, hope, prayer and friggen big gahoonies to live in SA  _)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)

​Staff Writer24 July 2022
Eskom is bleeding skills​   
Eskom employees are divided on the role that race-based transformation has played in the skills shortage that is hampering the utility’s ability to keep the lights on, Sunday Times *reports*.
The paper also reported that Eskom is struggling to staff all the shifts at its coal power stations due to a rapid loss of technical skills.
That has resulted in the remaining skilled workers having to clock excessive overtime and essential training being scrapped.
Eskom told the publication that 209 skilled staff from its generation division had resigned or retired in the past three months.
The utility lost 295 more employees at other divisions during the same period.
Combined, these employees had *12,160 years of related experience and 13,364 years of Eskom service*.
And here is the punchline...''_Vacancies have been filled with people who have the necessary academic qualifications. However, they possess much less practical experience than those they replaced..''_








Eskom is bleeding skills — but race elephant clouds debate


Racial divisions make Eskom’s skills shortage an elephant in its boardrooms, while Solidarity says BEE procurement requirements cause South Africa’s electricity prices to be 27% higher than they need to be.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)

Massive visa fraud uncovered in South Africa.​[_*not news at all*_ ...]








Massive visa fraud uncovered in South Africa: minister


Home affairs minister Aaron Motsoaledi says that a ministerial committee reviewing permits and visas in South Africa has uncovered deep-rooted corruption within his department when it comes to handling certain types of visas.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> ​Staff Writer24 July 2022
> Eskom is bleeding skills​
> Eskom employees are divided on the role that race-based transformation has played in the skills shortage that is hampering the utility’s ability to keep the lights on, Sunday Times *reports*.
> The paper also reported that Eskom is struggling to staff all the shifts at its coal power stations due to a rapid loss of technical skills.
> ...


''_Vacancies have been filled with people who have the *necessary academic qualifications*. However, they possess much less practical experience than those they replaced..'' <-That 20% school / varsity pass mark / lucky packet degree methinks may have more to do with the problem than experience_

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)

Amazon fed up — could pull plug on new Cape Town headquarters​[SA needs economic injections like this BUT ....]
In an affidavit from spokesperson and trustee for LLPT, James Tannenberger, the developers said they had been advised that further delays could push the work back between 12 to 24 months.
“Any such delay would almost certainly see ADC terminating the development agreement and the lease agreements, as it would be entitled to do. Indeed, even a reduced delay of six months will result in termination by ADC,” said Tannenberger.








Amazon fed up — could pull plug on new Cape Town headquarters


The developer of the complex which is set to house Amazon’s new headquarters in South Africa has warned any further construction delays could see the company pull the plug, costing billions of rand and thousands of jobs lost.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)

AA test results for safety ratings for ''cheaper'' cars








Safety ratings of South Africa’s cheapest cars


The Automobile Association has classified South Africa’s cheapest cars into acceptable, moderate, and poor safety categories.




topauto.co.za

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi (25/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> IT’S OFFICIAL | Govt has started the process to deregulate the petrol price​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe one of the proposals is to let the station manager decide on petrol attendants. 

Appart from the job losses, here's another reason we need them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (25/7/22)

Luckily I have been to Tops today 





__





President to address the nation on energy crisis | The Presidency







www.thepresidency.gov.za

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TonySC (25/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> AA test results for safety ratings for ''cheaper'' cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no way that's correct. I had a kwid (though not the 2022 model but extremely close to it) and I nearly died in it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (25/7/22)

City of Cape Town Mayor to buy Private Power in bid to end load shedding


Cape Town Mayor Geordin Hill-Lewis will be outlining plans to buy private power outage in a bid to end the on coming blackouts.The extensive planning sessions are between the city, the private commercial consumers and the NGO green company GreenCape.



www.capetownetc.com





Move to CT because we are the BEST!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/7/22)

Adephi said:


> Luckily I have been to Tops today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adephi (25/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



Let me sum it up for you.

"We are going to our job, what we should have done 10 years ago."

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/7/22)

Adephi said:


> Let me sum it up for you.
> 
> "We are going to our job, what we should have done 10 years ago."


Indeed! ... and some! .... My concern extends further, in that we've seen this dog and pony show before ... and this may just be more verbage as excluding the 2007 and 2010, (_leading up to the World Cup nogal_), power crisis', it continued intermittently, (_pun intended_), to 2014, where Squirrel was given the restructure / turnaround mandate, (_under Zuma ... and we all know about that lil', erm ... thievery exercise_), and ... we see a lot of nothingness being done up to now  ... (_and after too in all likelihood, based on history_).




__





Ramaphosa to oversee Eskom, SAA turnaround | Business


Eskom has been instructed to work with the private sector as Deputy President Cyril Ramaphosa will oversee the turnaround of Eskom, SAA and the Post Office.




www.news24.com




It gets even "better"  when we read Tsotsi's and Mantana's vain attempts at deflection under fear of being implicated in State Capture ... these "baskets" are all simply put ... incorrigible 








Eskom’s problems primarily due to failure of ANC’s policies


THE PROBLEMS of Eskom are unfortunately not technical in nature, but primarily failures of policy on the part of the ANC government.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)

The City of Ekurhuleni’s honour of being the only South African metro with a clean 2020/21 audit from the Auditor-General might be tarnished by a leaked memorandum indicating supply chain management irregularities that may have led to the manipulation of a R320-million tender.

The memo, sent by the Ekurhuleni City Manager Imogen Mashazi in January 2020, relates to apparent financial fiddling within the supply chain management (SCM) and to other departments, including the fleet management department.

Tender AFM/05/2020, worth R320-million, was issued by Ekurhuleni’s transport and fleet management department for a panel of motor service providers to maintain, service and repair the city’s 4,800 vehicles. It started out as AFM/03/2020 and fell outside the Auditor-General clean audit period.

With allegations of unpaid former suppliers, new suppliers not meeting requirements and the tender being rigged, forensic auditor and fraud risk management consultant Bart Henderson talks of “deliberate sabotage of the new administration, blatant insubordination or blatant opportunism, or a combination of all three”.
Henderson says tender AFM/05/2020 is “off the charts in terms of red flags”.
www.msn.com

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)

E-hailing service drivers (*Uber and Bolt *amongst others) have threatened *a stay away from the 8th of August* unless they get a fare increase from management.

The drivers are accusing Uber and Bolt of prioritizing commission and undermining them. In March this year, the drivers also embarked on a nationwide strike pleading for government’s intervention. Chief among their complaints was the fact that the sector isn’t regulated, which they said paves the way for them being exploited by the companies.
www.thesouthafrican.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)

*TYRE TRAUMA..*
Consumers, particularly those who use taxis, could be faced with even higher transport costs, the Tyre Importers Association of South Africa warned this week.

This comes after Continental, Bridgestone, Goodyear, and Sumitomo - collectively known as the South African Tyre Manufacturers Conference - applied to have additional duties imposed on tyres imported from China.
The Tyre Importers Association said if the application was successful, it would have a material impact on the price of tyres across the board, and that it was therefore opposing the application to the International Trade Administration Commission to impose additional duties of between 8 and 69% on passenger, taxi, bus and truck vehicle tyres imported from China.
Charl de Villiers the chairperson of the Tyre Importers Association said the application for duties was absurd since the applicants collectively imported 80% of the tyres they sold. .
“Even more concerning is that vehicle owners, when faced with such dramatic cost increases, may trade down to second hand or illicit tyres, or simply delay replacing their tyres, which places every road user at greater risk of accidents,” he said.
www.msn.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)

Price hikes see SA consumers buying less – and doing all their shopping under one roof​"With inflation at 13-year highs, the Reserve Bank hiking interest rates by 0.75 basis points, low economic growth and high joblessness, the consumer is under enormous pressure," said Professor Carel van Aardt, research director at the BMR, in a statement on Monday. ​








Price hikes see SA consumers buying less – and doing all their shopping under one roof | Business Insider


South African consumers are buying less and want to get all their shopping done under one roof, according to new research amid rising inflation.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)

Beware these new hijacking trends in South Africa​








Beware these new hijacking trends in South Africa


Criminal syndicates are changing the way they hijack victims forcing everyday South Africans to be more aware of their surroundings.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)

Police blew R102 million on spy equipment they can’t use​








Police blew R102 million on spy equipment they can’t use


The police minister failed to get the necessary authorisation to possess the equipment on two separate occasions, but now progress is being made.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)

*Actually not new news ...*
Unscrupulous Eskom staff and contractors are stealing the state-owned power utility dry, and cable theft forces it to spend about R2 billion every year replacing stolen cables.
An Eskom spokesperson told MyBroadband that the utility also tracks cable theft incidents monthly, saying that “the trends are unrelenting and commensurate to the South African crime landscape”.








People are stealing Eskom dry


Theft and corruption have been rife at Eskom and slow progress is being made in bringing perpetrators to book.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)

New Zealand moves ahead with tobacco laws to create a smoke free future​








New Zealand moves ahead with tobacco laws to create a smoke free future


With the first reading of a new bill in parliament today, Aotearoa New Zealand’s plan to be smoke-free by 2025 takes another tangible step forward.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## zadiac (27/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> The City of Ekurhuleni’s honour of being the only South African metro with a clean 2020/21 audit from the Auditor-General might be tarnished by a leaked memorandum indicating supply chain management irregularities that may have led to the manipulation of a R320-million tender.
> 
> The memo, sent by the Ekurhuleni City Manager Imogen Mashazi in January 2020, relates to apparent financial fiddling within the supply chain management (SCM) and to other departments, including the fleet management department.
> 
> ...



This kind of thing is actually not news. It's common practice...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> The City of Ekurhuleni’s honour of being the only South African metro with a clean 2020/21 audit from the Auditor-General might be tarnished by a leaked memorandum indicating supply chain management irregularities that may have led to the manipulation of a R320-million tender.
> 
> The memo, sent by the Ekurhuleni City Manager Imogen Mashazi in January 2020, relates to apparent financial fiddling within the supply chain management (SCM) and to other departments, including the fleet management department.
> 
> ...


And then we have this. So you do shady deals, if you get caught, just sue the government and say they're not allowed to investigate your shady deals...









Telkom sues Ramaphosa to stop investigation into shady deals


Telkom has filed High Court papers to block President Cyril Ramaphosa’s directive to the Special Investigating Unit to investigate old dodgy deals at the company — including one where it made a R7 billion loss.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 259974


I'm not sure of whether to laugh, cry or get angry at that

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/7/22)

OPINIONISTA: SA’s second transition is upon us and the only question is: Who will replace the ANC?


Life in South Africa under the ANC has been like a promising rocket that exploded shortly after take-off. We have now reached a stage where all sane South Africans agree that our country has no future in the hands of the governing party.




www.dailymaverick.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/22)

For the lovers of superhero movies et more:









Marvel unveils exciting chapters at San Diego Comic Con - Bandwidth Blog


In case you missed it, one of the biggest events (Comic Con) not only in 'geekdom' but possibly entertainment as a whole recently took place.




bandwidthblog.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> For the lovers of superhero movies et more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAREDEVIL: BORN AGAIN,” an 18-episode season with Charlie Cox and Vincent D’Onofrio returning, streams on Disney+ in Spring 2024.

Can't wait for this. And apparently there's a rumour going round that Jon Bernthal will return for The Punisher. Just hope Disney doesn't mess this up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/22)

*Shocking and disgraceful...[Warning , disturbing photos ]



Phoenix mortuary – flies, stench and bodies lying EVERYWHERE


*
The *Phoenix Forensic Mortuary* is now a building filled with the stench of dead bodies lying around, hovering flies and a health hazard for its workers.
The mortuary’s storage capacity is seriously exceeded and strained. Bodies are lying on the floor since there is no storage in the fridges, she said.



> “There are still unidentified bodies from last year’s July unrest and this year’s floods.”
> Ayanda Zulu


FLIES, STENCH AND NO DISINFECTANTS​The fly-catchers in the autopsy room are out of order, meaning there are flies hovering the mortuary.
In addition, the mortuary has no cleaning or disinfectant chemicals, resulting in the mortuary reeking of an unbearable stench.
The mortuary has no blades or needles to cut and stitch up bodies, said Zulu.
“There is no PPE – gloves, gowns, masks – issued to the workers in the past three months. Drains are blocked on the other side of the autopsy room for months now,” she said.

*ALSO READ: Bodies ROT due to faulty generator at Ga-Rankuwa mortuary*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/7/22)

No happy ending for driver downed by dildos


A box of adult toys caused a road accident in KwaZulu-Natal on Saturday.




www.timeslive.co.za

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> No happy ending for driver downed by dildos
> 
> 
> A box of adult toys caused a road accident in KwaZulu-Natal on Saturday.
> ...


I bet he didn't see that coming.
I hope his insurance won't be too hard on him, it's not his fault.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/7/22)

Here is the official petrol price for August


The Department of Mineral Resources and Energy has published the official fuel adjustments for August 2022, with motorists finally getting some relief from hikes.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/7/22)

There Could Be a Nuclear Reactor in Your Backyard Soon


The Nuclear Regulatory Commission has approved Oregon-based NuScale Power's design for a small modular reactor. The first unit is scheduled to go online in 2029.




interestingengineering.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/22)

© Provided by The South African ,*Sunday morning in Lesotho*. Photo: Afriski Mountain Resort

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/22)

Right click anywhere on the page and translate to English. Note, this is an opinion piece, but it's from someone who lives in Germany. Seems SA is the world leader in something eventually. We were the first to have implemented load shedding and Australia, and now it seems possibly Germany, is to follow.









Duitsland se dreigende kragkrisis | Maroela Media


Vir Suid-Afrika is kragonderbrekings nou al tweede natuur, maar vir Duitsland as gevorderde nywerheidsland is dit iets ongehoords.




maroelamedia.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DavyH (2/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Right click anywhere on the page and translate to English. Note, this is an opinion piece, but it's from someone who lives in Germany. Seems SA is the world leader in something eventually. We were the first to have implemented load shedding and Australia, and now it seems possibly Germany, is to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose it's fairly logical - Europe (with the exception of France due to their massive nuclear programme) is heavily dependent on natural gas; remove this and pressure hits the electric utilities.

Not that it makes anything better, but remember the massive brownouts in the USA and New York blackouts in the late 70s and early 80s due to the fragility of their grid in those days - and, of course, Texas last winter.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/8/22)

Transnet, Eskom reports defy reality


Letter to the editor: It simply beggars belief that Transnet reports a profit of R5 billion when last year it posted a loss of R8.7bn.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/22)

Smoke without fire? Researchers question heated tobacco products | The Citizen


Heated tobacco products, or HTPs, are often confused with e-cigarettes, which heat liquid that can contain nicotine but do not involve tobacco leaf.




www.citizen.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)

and the ''fxxk you poor consumer'' trend continues...[and it explains why there is NO chicken at Norwood PnP FOR THE LAST WEEK] suspicious indeed.
South Africans have a love affair with chicken. But higher prices are testing if they can afford it​As of the beginning of July, the price for a whole frozen chicken has increased 20% year-over-year to about R33,65, according to research by the banking group Absa's Agri Trends: Livestock Report.
*And poultry prices will continue to climb, according to the report.*
"We expect chicken prices to follow an upward trend over the coming weeks, supported by a weaker exchange rate, sustained high input costs, and firm consumer demand for affordable sources of meat protein," the report says.








South Africans have a love affair with chicken. But higher prices are testing if they can afford it | Business Insider


Food insecurity is not new to South Africans, and the soaring prices of mainstay ingredients like chicken will make it even harder for people to access basic foods.




www.businessinsider.co.za




Cooking oil price rise​
5 litres of cooking oil cost R228,94 in South Africa in June 2022
Certain vegetable cooking oil (except olive oil) is zero-rated, meaning its exempt from value-added tax (VAT)
Cooking oil price is the lowest in Cape Town at R222,31
Cooking oil cost R229,41 in Durban in July 2022
Gauteng had the highest cooking oil price in July 2022 – R239,82

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)

Tensions remained high in *Tembisa *on Tuesday after riots on Monday that claimed at least four lives and caused extensive damage to infrastructure. A strong contingent from the Ekurhuleni Metropolitan Police Department stood against the backdrop of the charred Tembisa Community Civic Centre. Fragments of computer screens, keyboards, printers and other office machinery littered the grounds. *ESKOM* :
“We have withdrawn services in Tembisa due to the ongoing protests. Services will only resume when it is safe for our employees to work in the area,” said Eskom.
Not only has Eskom withdrawn, but the burning of a substation on Monday has left some areas without power.
The affected areas include parts of Tembisa 1, Clayville, Olifantsfontein, Winnie Mandela and Birch Acres Extensions 23 and 25.
But the City of Ekurhuleni says that they could not be able to repair the damage as the situation in the township remains volatile.
msn

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/8/22)

Here we go again ...









Eskom to move to stage 4 load shedding – here’s the new schedule


Power utility Eskom says that load shedding will increase to stage 4 on Thursday (4 August) between 16:00-24:00, due to the continued shortage of generation capacity.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Here we go again ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Apparently only until Friday, but like we believe that...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Apparently only until Friday, but like we believe that...



tiring

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (4/8/22)

Breakdowns .... yeah right

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/8/22)

Stranger said:


> Breakdowns .... yeah right


Mental breakdown counts? ... and let's face it, the entire cabinet, SOE's, ANC staffed municipalities et al all suffer from it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/8/22)

Big changes on the cards for e-tolls in South Africa


The South African National Roads Agency Limited (Sanral) has issued a tender for the failed e-toll system and is set to meet on Thursday (4 August) to discuss it further.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/8/22)

Loadshedding stage 2 on Saturday and Sunday from 16:00 - 0:00

So it starts again

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/8/22)

Load-shedding destroys electrical appliances — what it means for household insurance


Increased load-shedding has led to more insurance claims related to home appliances, car accidents, and burglary.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (8/8/22)

Government wants public to report road damage on new SANRAL Pothole app | Businessinsider


Transport Minister, Fikile Mbalula said the South African National Roads Agency (SANRAL) will coordinate repairs to the road surface, via the agency's pothole reporting app.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/22)

Olivia Newton-John Dead at 73: The Star and 'Grease' Icon Dies of Breast Cancer​








Olivia Newton-John Dead at 73: The Star and Grease Icon Dies of Breast Cancer


In May 2017, Newton-John announced that she had breast cancer that had metastasized to the sacrum




people.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/8/22)

National water crisis looming in South Africa


South Africa’s ageing water infrastructure managed by municipalities is pushing the country away from reliable and safe water supplies.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Drikusw (12/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (12/8/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 260831


I will not comment on this. I will not comment on this. I will not comment on this.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (14/8/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 260831


A wise man Fred Durst once said

"I did it all for the nookie
(Come on) the nookie
(Come on) so you can take that cookie
And stick it up your (yeah)
Stick it up your (yeah)
Stick it up your (yeah)
Stick it up your"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (14/8/22)

Does anybody have access to this article?









Vaping industry is exploiting policy vacuum in SA, expert says | Fin24


Instead of weaning existing smokers off of tobacco, cigarette alternatives - like vaping - are wooing young South African consumers, health experts say.




www.news24.com


----------



## Hooked (16/8/22)

Pick n Pay launches new lower-price QualiSave brand – which will take over 40% of its stores | Businessinsider


Pick n Pay has launched a new brand of store, QualiSave, which will offer fewer products but at lower prices, firmly targeting the middle market.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/22)

*Rand Water *and the City of Tshwane have warned residents in Johannesburg and Pretoria to expect an 87-hour water outage this week as maintenance work continues on key pipelines in Gauteng.

The maintenance has been planned over five days, commencing at 09h30 on Friday, 19 August, and continuing to 13h00 on Tuesday, 23 August.








Massive 87-hour water outage hitting Joburg, Ekurhuleni and Pretoria this week – here’s who is affected


Rand Water and the City of Tshwane have warned residents in Johannesburg and Pretoria to expect an 87-hour water outage this week as maintenance work continues on key pipelines in Gauteng.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/8/22)

Big petrol price drop could be hijacked with e-toll levy


The Organisation Undoing Tax Abuse is worried that finance minister Enoch Godongwana will use the expected petrol price drop in September as justification for squeezing in a new fuel levy to replace e-tolls.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Big petrol price drop could be hijacked with e-toll levy
> 
> 
> The Organisation Undoing Tax Abuse is worried that finance minister Enoch Godongwana will use the expected petrol price drop in September as justification for squeezing in a new fuel levy to replace e-tolls.
> ...


thank goodness. i was worried that we weren't paying enough taxes already...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Big petrol price drop could be hijacked with e-toll levy
> 
> 
> The Organisation Undoing Tax Abuse is worried that finance minister Enoch Godongwana will use the expected petrol price drop in September as justification for squeezing in a new fuel levy to replace e-tolls.
> ...


Some good (?) news.









Mbalula shoots down talk of fuel levy being ‘hijacked’ to pay for e-tolls


Transport minister Fikile Mbalula says that the government has not given any indications that it would hike fuel levies to pay off e-tolls, staying concerns raised by civil action groups and other stakeholders this week.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (19/8/22)

Nando’s just launched fake meat – and it isn’t embarrassed about it | Businessinsider


Nando's launched its "Great Pretender" range launched in Australia two years ago. Now you can buy a R64 plant-based wrap in South Africa.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (23/8/22)

MURKY WATERS: Durban’s sewage-fouled beaches closed again after dead fish wash up in Umgeni River


Durban has been forced to close at least 13 swimming beaches again after sky-high sewage pollution readings came to light on Monday, coinciding with another massive fish die-off – this time at the mouth of the Umgeni River.




www.dailymaverick.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/8/22)

Adephi said:


> MURKY WATERS: Durban’s sewage-fouled beaches closed again after dead fish wash up in Umgeni River
> 
> 
> Durban has been forced to close at least 13 swimming beaches again after sky-high sewage pollution readings came to light on Monday, coinciding with another massive fish die-off – this time at the mouth of the Umgeni River.
> ...


I drive over the umgeni river close to the river mouth at least once a day and its disgusting there. the water is frothy and foaming and theres garbage everywhere. So sad.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (23/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> I drive over the umgeni river close to the river mouth at least once a day and its disgusting there. the water is frothy and foaming and theres garbage everywhere. So sad.


We are going to Illovo beach in October. Would have been the kid's first time by the sea. Now they can't even put their feet in the water.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (23/8/22)

HEALTHSQ ARE CLOSING THE DOORS

If you know any one on this med aid, get them to contact their broker ... or me.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/8/22)

Adephi said:


> We are going to Illovo beach in October. Would have been the kid's first time by the sea. Now they can't even put their feet in the water.


Hopefully be clear by then. A lot can happen in a month!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (23/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> Hopefully be clear by then. A lot can happen in a month!


They are not going to get that river clean anytime soon.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/8/22)

Adephi said:


> They are not going to get that river clean anytime soon.
> 
> View attachment 261501


oh wow. didnt realise it was that bad!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/22)

All geared up for the BIG RALLY 24/08 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (24/8/22)

Adephi said:


> We are going to Illovo beach in October. Would have been the kid's first time by the sea. Now they can't even put their feet in the water.


Illove beach is clean as a whistle...stick to Natalia / Karedene area. ( even the two rivers are clean, kids can fish play in them ). Dont go swimming at Toti main, Warners or Winelspruit and ensure the kids swim where the lifeguards are ( for safety ). Oja we have not had much rain, so water is also nice and clear. Illovo is a hidden gem. Ps. Dont tell anyone or i will have my local beach swamped..... hahaha

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (24/8/22)

Google Wallet just launched in South Africa – these are the banks, airlines it's paired with | Businessinsider


Google Wallet has launched in South Africa, partnering with six local banks and four international airlines.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/8/22)

WATCH Baby Snatched in Seconds at South African Supermarket


This is the shocking moment that is every mother’s living nightmare when a stranger snatches your baby while you are busy shopping in a supermarket. For mother-of-two Danielle Wolff of Alberton, South Africa, the horror came true as she took her eight-month old daughter to her local store for...




www.sapeople.com





Horrifying how quickly it happens.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/8/22)

Hooked said:


> WATCH Baby Snatched in Seconds at South African Supermarket
> 
> 
> This is the shocking moment that is every mother’s living nightmare when a stranger snatches your baby while you are busy shopping in a supermarket. For mother-of-two Danielle Wolff of Alberton, South Africa, the horror came true as she took her eight-month old daughter to her local store for...
> ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (26/8/22)

A New York tourist went viral explaining that SA uses Apple Pay, and that gay people are welcome | Business Insider


Aubrey's video "Misconceptions about South Africa" is up to 1.5 million views. Her pronunciation of "kak" and "Johannesburg" is also pretty popular.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/22)

Hooked said:


> WATCH Baby Snatched in Seconds at South African Supermarket
> 
> 
> This is the shocking moment that is every mother’s living nightmare when a stranger snatches your baby while you are busy shopping in a supermarket. For mother-of-two Danielle Wolff of Alberton, South Africa, the horror came true as she took her eight-month old daughter to her local store for...
> ...



this is very scary
thanks for sharing. 
I think babies need to be clipped onto the trolley with a chain of sorts and a band around their waist
cant believe the gall of that staff member that picked up the baby

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (26/8/22)

Hooked said:


> A New York tourist went viral explaining that SA uses Apple Pay, and that gay people are welcome | Business Insider
> 
> 
> Aubrey's video "Misconceptions about South Africa" is up to 1.5 million views. Her pronunciation of "kak" and "Johannesburg" is also pretty popular.
> ...



very nice to see
quite amazing one sees this post just after the previous one of the baby snatcher at Spar
SA is a crazy place. Nice and bad at the same time !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (27/8/22)

Silver said:


> this is very scary
> thanks for sharing.
> I think babies need to be clipped onto the trolley with a chain of sorts and a band around their waist
> cant believe the gall of that staff member that picked up the baby


Apparently one can get a "leash" for a toddler, so I guess one could tie the "leash" to the trolley.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/8/22)

Govt has just defined what boerewors is – and is not – in South Africa | Business Insider


South Africa has a new set of standards for boerewors, recently written into law by the Minister of Agriculture, Land Reform and Rural Development.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi (28/8/22)

Hooked said:


> Govt has just defined what boerewors is – and is not – in South Africa | Business Insider
> 
> 
> South Africa has a new set of standards for boerewors, recently written into law by the Minister of Agriculture, Land Reform and Rural Development.
> ...


This is what you get when somebody is not a boer, and they try explain what boerewors is.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)

Gautrain expansion under threat


The Gautrain expansion project is facing severe criticism, and doubt has now been cast over the plan.




dailyinvestor.com




''
In 2021, the Gautrain Management Agency (GMA) paid the Bombela Concession Company a _patronage guarantee of R2.014 billion_ through funding from the Gauteng provincial government.
In 2020, the patronage guarantee paid to Bombela was R1.9 billion. Since 2013, Gauteng taxpayers have funded the shortfall of riders on the Gautrain by around_ R13 billion._
“Any expansion of Gautrain perpetuates a system which caters for a minority of citizens, all the while costing Gauteng taxpayers billions of rands,” it said.''

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)

South Africa wants to ban scrap metal trading to fight cable theft


A draft proposal from the Department of Trade, Industry, and Competition includes a temporary export ban and a permit system for trading metal products.




mybroadband.co.za




The Department of Trade, Industry and Competition (DTIC) gazetted a draft proposal to crack down on illegal dealings relating to scrap metal trade in South Africa for public comment, and the African National Congress (ANC) is in full support.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/8/22)

ARYANTO said:


> South Africa wants to ban scrap metal trading to fight cable theft
> 
> 
> A draft proposal from the Department of Trade, Industry, and Competition includes a temporary export ban and a permit system for trading metal products.
> ...


This is insane. I work for one of the biggest scrap metal companies in KZN and this export ban is causing unbelievable headaches and job losses in the industry.

We have been calling for much stricter policing on the industry for years and also for a ban of cash for scrap which would alleviate a lot of the problems.
We have implemented very, very strict buying policies for copper and aluminium cable in particular (even though we have always been strict and fussy over who we buy from).

The problem in this industry isn't the larger yards, the problem is the smaller yards that are given a second hand goods act license and then not policed and monitored. We used to be inspected twice a month minimum. We haven't been inspected in 2 years!! 

I have seen police find Transnet rail INSIDE a container at a scrap yard ready for export and all they did was take the rail out the container and leave it on the side of the yard. No arrests, no fines. Nothing. 

A total ban of scrap metal export is NOT the answer, proper policing and stricter controls IS the answer!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)

''Namibia and Botswana recently halted imports of certain produce from South Africa, including tomatoes, carrots, beetroot, potatoes, cabbage, lettuce, garlic, onions, ginger, turmeric, chilli peppers, butternut, water melons, sweet peppers, green mealies, and fresh herbs
The two countries imposed the bans to protect their local agricultural sectors and to boost their horticultural competitiveness. ''









SA's farmers will be pushed to plant less because of Botswana, Namibia vegetable import bans | Business Insider


South Africa will only be able to absorb local produce to a certain degree and will have to look for alternative markets.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/22)

Walmart considers total takeover of Game and Makro owner


Massmart has reached a principle agreement with majority shareholder Walmart that could potentially see the US-based multinational corporation acquire all of the company’s remaining shares.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/22)

9 hijacking trends and methods to look out for in South Africa


While some hijackings are meticulously planned, others are opportunistic, with hijackers taking advantage of being at the right place, at the right time, according to insurer, Dialdirect.




businesstech.co.za




*Dialdirect highlighted the most common hijacking trends in the country:*


*The blockage method* – pouncing on victims when deliveries are made, keeping security gates open and forcing those inside the property to comply with their demands. This tactic is also used on narrow roads, where there’s little or no space for the victim to escape.

*The imposter method* – on the road, at homes and at businesses – posing as officials to get people to pull over or grant access to their properties.

*The Good Samaritan method* – convincing targets that something is wrong with their vehicles or taking a vehicle’s number plate or another accessory when the vehicle is stationary, and then driving next to and showing it to their targets – as if they picked it up and simply want to return it – to get them to pull over.

*The test drive method* – posing as a potential buyer who wants to test drive the vehicle but with no intention of returning it.

*The bumper bashing method* – bumping into their victim’s vehicle, making them think that it’s an accident.

*The breakdown method* – acting as if their vehicle has broken down, getting victims to pull over to help or to slow down to drive around them.

*Driveway hijackings* – boxing in victims when entering or exiting their properties.

*The follow-me-home method* – identifying a high-value target in a public space and then following them to a more opportune pouncing spot.

*The slow-moving traffic method* – staking out a spot where traffic is moving slowly or following a target at a distance, later moving closer and striking at a traffic light.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/9/22)

I found this part particularly interesting:
The ultra-marathon attracted many interesting characters. Bill Payn, a Springbok rugby player and well-loved Durban teacher, was persuaded to participate in the 1922 marathon and made the decision the night before.

He ran the race in rugby boots, stopped for a chicken curry in Hillcrest, drank beer in a Drummond hotel, accepted peach schnapps en route and enjoyed tea and cake with his family in Pietermaritzburg before finishing in 8th position. Payn played a club rugby match the next day.









Ultra-marathon has a colourful history | Highway Mail


It’s more than one hundred years since the first 34 athletes ran the inaugural Comrades Marathon. Find out more about the race’s beginnings.




highwaymail.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/22)

With just two days remaining in the cycle that will determine September’s prices, the latest unaudited data from the *Central Energy Fund* is giving us a clearer picture of what to expect when prices change on Wednesday, September 7.

Give or take a few cents, the price of 95 Unleaded petrol is likely to come down by around R2.27 per litre, while the cheaper 93 Unleaded is looking set for a decrease of around R2.11. This would bring the price of 95 ULP down to R22.50 at the coast and R23.15 inland, where 93 ULP would theoretically retail at R22.88.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (2/9/22)

SA to get new coins in 2023. Will have the word 'South Africa' on them in all official languages | Businessinsider


New coins are to be introduced in 2023. This will be the most significant change since 1989.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (3/9/22)

New driver’s licence cards from next year – Mbalula


Transport Minister Fikile Mbalula has announced the introduction of new drivers licence cards, which will be piloted from November next year until March 2024.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (5/9/22)

WATCH | Highest quality footage of the Titanic shows close-ups of the underwater wreck | Businessinsider


The video of the Titanic, the iconic ship that sunk in 1912 during her maiden voyage, is the first 8K footage of the world-famous wreck.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/9/22)

Wildlife photographer of the year 2022 – highly commended pictures


Highly commended images from the wildlife photographer of the year contest




www.theguardian.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/9/22)

Major PETROL price cut expected! | Dailysun


The Automobile Association (AA) says current unaudited data from the Central Energy Fund (CEF) is indicating a noteworthy drop to fuel prices across the board.




www.dailysun.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/9/22)

Purity baby powder recall: here are product barcodes to look out for


The National Consumer Commission has urged people in possession of Purity Essentials baby powder to discontinue its use and return product to point of purchase.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/9/22)

Ouch...









Discovery Bank makes R990 million loss


Discovery Bank suffered a loss of R990 million in the Discovery Limited service group’s past financial year, but the larger group’s profit surged.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/22)

Goodbye Caltex – Astron Energy unveils new look petrol stations in South Africa


Astron Energy, which took over ownership of the prolific Caltex brand in 2018, has unveiled the first of its new rebranded forecourts in South Africa.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/22)

*








Queen Elizabeth II has died aged 96, Buckingham Palace announces


The Queen has died aged 96, Buckingham Palace has announced. The Queen's death ends the longest reign in British history. She was also the world's oldest head of state.




news.sky.com




*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (8/9/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R.I.P. Your Majesty. 
Such a remarkable woman who kept her word to serve for her entire life.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## DavyH (9/9/22)

For no reason other than to insert myself into the story, I performed for HM during the Golden Jubilee in 2002 at the Edinburgh Military Tattoo; she was a tiny figure way up in the VIP box, but still...

During one of our later trips, we became quite friendly with the Irish Guards. Their Pipe Major went on to become Sovereign's Piper and served as a member of the Royal Household for 5 years. He is pretty devastated on a personal level.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (9/9/22)

Horrifying moment baby snatched from trolley as parents turn backs for a second


In shocking footage, a largely-built woman aged in her fifties strolls calmly down the aisle in the freezer section of a Cash & Carry in South Africa before she picks up the child and continues walking




www.mirror.co.uk

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)

MTN junior accountant allegedly stole R53 million in 90 illegal transactions


Ruth Moshabane allegedly stole R53 million from MTN in 90 transactions between December 2010 and April 2017.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/22)

''The South African Revenue Service (SARS) appears to be able to track a person’s flights as part of a stricter emigration process, says Nikolas Skafidas, a tax expert from Tax Consulting SA.
He said that expatriate taxpayers awaiting approval for their non-resident status might have their flights tracked into and out of South Africa by the tax authority.
This follows a trend of SARS actively implementing a more rigorous verification and auditing process on non-residence applications''








When SARS is likely to track your flights in South Africa


SARS is actively implementing more rigorous verification and auditing for non-residence applications.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)

*Eight GAME stores MASSMART will shut down are:*

Game Bel-Air in Northriding, Gauteng
Game CBD in Cape Town, Western Cape
Game Gilwell in East London, Eastern Cape
Game Greenstone in Modderfontein, Gauteng
Game Hazyview in Mpumalanga
Game Mall of the South in Johannesburg South, Gauteng
Game Ulundi in KwaZulu-Natal
Game Westwood Mall in Westville, KwaZulu-Natal

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)

The price of a fraudulent driver’s licence in Gauteng​





*To buy a driver’s licence in Gauteng through an official at a driver’s licence testing centre (DLTC) without having to do any tests will cost around R6,500, according to the Organisation Undoing Tax Abuse (Outa).
Outa was commenting on a report released by the Gauteng Premier’s Office that “paints an alarming picture of the Gauteng driving licence system, particularly at the DLTCs,” said Outa Advocate Stefanie Fick.*
Corruption running rampant​The Gauteng Premier’s report revealed that not only are driver’s licences for sale at DLTCs, but that for the right amount, officials will also cancel your arrear licence fees by loading them onto someone else’s account, and that “runners” have infiltrated the online booking system by booking up all the slots and selling them to motorists who are unable to get slots at R150 to R200 a piece.
The latter has led to many incidents of *motorists complaining* that they are unable to get their own slots, but no one has yet to be held accountable.
“The report assessed 570,617 bookings and found that 2,304 mobile numbers were used to make at least five bookings each, with the top 25 numbers used to make collectively 13,158 of those bookings,” said Fick.
“The report does not list the total number of bookings linked to these runners, but these figures indicate that Gauteng motorists paid millions of rand to the runners.”
On top of this, multiple vehicle testing centres which are supposed to determine the roadworthiness of a car were found to be dysfunctional, which has resulted in an unknowable number of illegal vehicles being put on the roads.
The systems for eye tests, medical tests, and fingerprinting were discovered to be abused, too, while the Driving Licence Card Account paid about R23 million in 2021 for an external service provider to maintain these units, up from R16 million in 2018.
In addition to these concerning findings, at least 13 DTLC officials have been flagged for “unexplained additional income and assets.”
Unfortunately, Fick said the corruption isn’t isolated to one department either and that multiple levels of government are involved.
“Outa calls on the Gauteng Premier’s Office to ensure that the recommendations of this report are implemented, that gaps in legislation are plugged to block such activities, that the system is cleaned up as a matter of urgency, and that the full report is referred to the Hawks and the National Prosecuting Authority for action,” said Fick.








The price of a fraudulent driver’s licence in Gauteng


Corruption at Gauteng DLTCs has made it possible to buy a driver’s licence without having to write any tests.




topauto.co.za




​

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Akil (14/9/22)

ARYANTO said:


> The price of a fraudulent driver’s licence in Gauteng​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?! Corruption in the licencing department? In the words of our esteemed president, "I'm shocked"!

Our government needs to stop taking us for fools. I passed my licence in 2000. There was bribery and corruption back then. And they're only finding out about now? C'mon, pull the other one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/9/22)

https://www.iol.co.za/weekend-argus/news/meet-the-duo-behind-loadshedding-app-eskomsepush-70685a1b-87cb-4bd2-a97f-9fbaa00ef8f2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (16/9/22)

Further fuel price cuts on the cards - SABC News - Breaking news, special reports, world, business, sport coverage of all South African current events. Africa's news leader.


Motorists can expect further decreases in the price of fuel in the coming months on the back of lower global oil prices. South Africans endured steep fuel price hikes from the beginning of the year until the R2.4 cuts that came this month.




www.sabcnews.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/9/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Further fuel price cuts on the cards - SABC News - Breaking news, special reports, world, business, sport coverage of all South African current events. Africa's news leader.
> 
> 
> Motorists can expect further decreases in the price of fuel in the coming months on the back of lower global oil prices. South Africans endured steep fuel price hikes from the beginning of the year until the R2.4 cuts that came this month.
> ...


I saw that, but then diesel prices are set to rise by about 70c/l and that's an issue as that pushes the prices of general goods up and also remember, Eksdom also uses it for their reserves

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (17/9/22)

I renewed my vehicle licence disc on WhatsApp and online. This was my experience


A host of service providers that include Pick ‘n Pay, Supa Quick, the RMTC and the Post Office have begun offering people an easy online option to renew their vehicle licence disc - for a fee that can range from R250 to R79.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)

Hooked said:


> I renewed my vehicle licence disc on WhatsApp and online. This was my experience
> 
> 
> A host of service providers that include Pick ‘n Pay, Supa Quick, the RMTC and the Post Office have begun offering people an easy online option to renew their vehicle licence disc - for a fee that can range from R250 to R79.
> ...


Used renewonline.co.za for mine - smooth and painless experience - delivered to my work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)

Load-shedding traffic nightmare — why batteries for robots don’t work


Backup power at mobile network towers have a similar problem.




mybroadband.co.za




Rampant theft and vandalism are the main reasons why some of South Africa’s biggest metros don’t offer backup power for their traffic lights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (17/9/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Used renewonline.co.za for mine - smooth and painless experience - delivered to my work


I also used the RTMC service. Was brilliant. They actually made a mistake with the dates, corrected it and sent me a new printout free of charge.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (18/9/22)

I moved from the US to South Africa. Here are 11 differences between grocery shopping in both countries. | Businessinsider


After moving from New Jersey to Cape Town, I learned to weigh my produce before getting in the check-out line and make the most of open-air markets.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/22)

Eskom’s code red​''The outlook — which covers the 52 weeks ending mid-September 2023 — shows that Eskom could likely be more than 2,001MW short to meet demand and reserves during 49 of the 52 weeks. This works out to 94% of the year.''








Eskom’s code red


Eskom’s latest weekly system status report paints a bleak picture for the coming year.




mybroadband.co.za




Eskom scrambles to save R5bn Koeberg project after generator is 'dropped' in China​








Eskom scrambles to save R5bn Koeberg project after generator is 'dropped' in China | News24


At the heart of load shedding being ramped up to Stage 4 over the weekend is one of two Koeberg nuclear power units being offline for more than a week. Problems with a project to extend the life of Eskom's only nuclear power station is now posing significant long-term risk of further power cuts.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/22)

In SA when you steal R400k, you get a R150k fine and no jail time. Looks like a good deal!









Free State health dept official fined R150 000 for stealing nearly R400 000 | News24


A Free State Department of Health official has been ordered to pay a fine of R150 000 after he was convicted of three counts of theft.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (19/9/22)

Grand Guru said:


> In SA when you steal R400k, you get a R150k fine and no jail time. Looks like a good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you actually have to laugh at this ludicrous place!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (19/9/22)

Grand Guru said:


> In SA when you steal R400k, you get a R150k fine and no jail time. Looks like a good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's no surprise. Look who we have running for president later this year.

Mr Digital Vibes, Mr Ramaphala-phala and Madam Stinkie Smuggler.









ANALYSIS: Everybody wants to rule the world: Zweli Mkhize’s ‘the more, the merrier’ belies the future ANC reality


The confirmation in the last week that both Cogta Minister Dr Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma and former Health Minister Dr Zweli Mkhize will participate in the ANC’s December leadership contest reveals much about the party’s internal situation.




www.dailymaverick.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/9/22)

Adephi said:


> Madam Stinkie Smuggler.


I think she would get a lot of support from us here on this forum...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (20/9/22)

Even in our country's darkest days, you can always count on our unique innovations.



Takealot

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (20/9/22)

Adephi said:


> Even in our country's darkest days, you can always count on our unique innovations.
> 
> 
> 
> Takealot


epic


----------



## NOOB (20/9/22)

Adephi said:


> Even in our country's darkest days, you can always count on our unique innovations.
> 
> 
> 
> Takealot


We are a resourceful bunch, are we not?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (22/9/22)

Wanted urgently: South Africans to work a four-day week on full pay | Business Insider


You may have to convince your boss to join South Africa's four-day week pathfinder study – but you'll have help.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/9/22)

Hooked said:


> Wanted urgently: South Africans to work a four-day week on full pay | Business Insider
> 
> 
> You may have to convince your boss to join South Africa's four-day week pathfinder study – but you'll have help.
> ...


we work 6 days/week...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> we work 6 days/week...



You have a day off???? Unacceptable!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (22/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You have a day off???? Unacceptable!!!!


my wife thinks that day off is for doing everything around the house so not a day off at all. i do less at work!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)

A tin of chocolate from the South African War just sold for R9,000​








A tin of chocolate from the South African War just sold for R9,000 | Businessinsider


The 122-year-old chocolate was commissioned by Queen Victoria, to be sent to her troops fighting South Africa's Boer Republics.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)

*“This is a recipe for disaster,” Roodt said.*
''Efficient Group chief economist Dawie Roodt said *South Africans have been getting poorer for a decade* and warned that things are set to get much worse.
The latest figures from Statistics South Africa showed that the country’s gross domestic product (GDP) contracted 0.7% in the three months through June.
The data also revealed that South Africa’s economy is smaller than before the coronavirus pandemic struck.''








South Africa is in deep trouble, warns economist


Fixing South Africa’s economy is easy. It’s real problem is political, says Dawie Roodt.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/22)

“When you explain the [energy] crisis to society, South Africans see themselves as an island. The energy crisis is a global phenomenon. South Africans don’t accept that,” Mantashe *told* eNCA reporters.

“They think it’s a South African crisis.”

However, it is illogical to correlate load-shedding in South Africa with the global energy crisis. Eskom’s rotational power cuts were an issue long before Russia invaded Ukraine.

South Africa’s load-shedding is the result of ongoing *corruption*, *theft*, *poor maintenance*, *incompetence*, and *sabotage*.








Forgetful Mantashe blames global energy crisis for Eskom load-shedding


Minister for Mineral Resources and Energy correlated South Africa’s power problems with the global energy crisis, even though load-shedding began in 2007.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/22)

Capitec launching cellular services with airtime and data that never expire​








Capitec launching cellular services with airtime and data that never expire


Capitec has announced the launch of a mobile virtual network operator, Capitec Connect.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/22)

The Post Office is failing — Here are six affordable alternatives​








The Post Office is failing — Here are six affordable alternatives


Here are six affordable, point-to-point courier alternatives to the South African Post Office.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (28/9/22)

South Africa's getting a new convenience store – one which is already massive in America | Businessinsider


One of America's biggest convenience retail brands, Circle K, is coming to South Africa.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/22)

As if we didn't know all this already.









Explosive information about Eskom’s collapse


Information from inside Eskom sheds doubt on what the company is telling South Africa about load-shedding, with a gloomy outlook about what waits for the country.




dailyinvestor.com

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/9/22)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/462366-eskom-ceo-warns-of-stage-15-load-shedding.html?fbclid=IwAR3qvJ24YmLHn9rawPtneMJreO4pI3vlwNFT6DuANp7Kthn4rbrbpcIGtfk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/22)

Petrol price expected to drop by R1 in October


Motorists are expected to see a sizeable R1 slash in the price of petrol next month, according to unaudited data from the Central Energy Fund (CEF).




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/22)

Red flags raised over new trespassing laws for South Africa


The agricultural industry is pushing back against provisions of the new Unlawful Entry on Premises Bill, raising alarms over landowners’ personal safety and the ability to charge a trespasser criminally.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (29/9/22)

The latest figures of Durban's beaches.

Looks better than before but still nowhere near what it should be.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/22)

Thanks @Adephi 
i wonder how they test this? Do they just take a sample near the beach?
Not good to see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (29/9/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi
> i wonder how they test this? Do they just take a sample near the beach?
> Not good to see


In a nutshell, they take a bottle of water. Then in the lab they will take a specified volume from the sample like 1 ml. This they spread out over a agar plate and incubate it. It will form little colonies that look like round dots, and every dot would resemble a bacteria. And from there they can calculate the concentration of bacteria in the original sample. 

Microbiology is one of the most interesting fields because you don't have to rely on machines to give a reading. One can actually see the reaction of the bugs.

Here's a more in depth explanation

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (30/9/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Red flags raised over new trespassing laws for South Africa
> 
> 
> The agricultural industry is pushing back against provisions of the new Unlawful Entry on Premises Bill, raising alarms over landowners’ personal safety and the ability to charge a trespasser criminally.
> ...



So an intruder breaks in and you must ask them politely to leave???!!! Utterly ridiculous!!! Shoot first, then ask!

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (30/9/22)

Newsdeck: The end of Trevor Noah and The Daily Show


WASHINGTON, Sept 29 (Reuters) - Comedian Trevor Noah, host of "The Daily Show" on Comedy Central, said he was going to leave the program after hosting it for seven years.




www.dailymaverick.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/22)

Red flags over new subjects and curriculum changes for schools in South Africa


Youth development and employment expert Ntombizamasama Hlophe says that the government’s plan to restructure the curriculum and add new vocational and…




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (2/10/22)

Intruder will just silently disappear and a new missing person case will pop up some time later. That's it.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/10/22)

This is now getting absolutely freaking ridiculous!!!!









ESKOM LIVE | Stage 4 load shedding is back 'until further notice' | Fin24
 

All the latest news and analysis on load shedding, power and the national grid




www.news24.com

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (5/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (7/10/22)

You can now order from Pick n Pay via Mr D – and it is miles better than PnP's own app | Businessinsider


Pick n Pay shoppers can now get their groceries through Mr D, and even the retailer admits that it's better than its own asap! app.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (11/10/22)

Be careful! Criminals targeting car washes to steal your ride


Be careful! Car washes appear to have become the latest hunting ground for criminals, who steal vehicles from car washers, while you're out in the mall or perhaps enjoying a coffee while you wait elsewhere.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi (13/10/22)

Measles outbreak alert -Greater Sekhukhune District (11 October 2022) - NICD


Three cases of measles identified in the Greater Sekhukhune District, Limpopo Province.




www.nicd.ac.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (14/10/22)

South Africa faces another 18 months of regular power cuts: Eskom chief operating officer Jan Oberholzer said | Youth Opportunities Hub


Eskom chief operating officer Jan Oberholzer said.



www.youthopportunitieshub.com

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi (14/10/22)

Grand Guru said:


> South Africa faces another 18 months of regular power cuts: Eskom chief operating officer Jan Oberholzer said | Youth Opportunities Hub
> 
> 
> Eskom chief operating officer Jan Oberholzer said.
> ...


It's like dejavu with these people.

This article from February 2020.









Eskom boss sets target of 18 months to end load shediding


Newly-appointed Eskom group chief executive Andre de Ruyter has set himself a target of 18 months to end the country?s persistent load shedding.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/10/22)

The word 'draconian' used in the article is very apt









New smoking laws for South Africa – how government plans to stop lawbreakers


Strict new smoking laws for South Africa will soon be tabled before the National Assembly, where the Department of Health wants to tighten its control on where smokers can light up, and better regulate the emerging vaping sector.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/22)

CHANGES TO ALCOHOL LAWS PROPOSED ..
*WHAT CHANGES CAN SOUTH AFRICANS EXPECT *​
*Changes to legal drinking age: *The Bill is considering increasing the legal drinking age from 18 to 21. 
*Changes to how alcohol is advertised: *The Liquor Amendment Bill is looking at restricting alcohol advertisements on public platforms. It is also considering banning these advertisements on radio and television at certain times of the day
*Purchasing and manufacturing of alcohol on certain days of the week: *South Africans may soon *only be allowed to purchase alcohol a few days* of the week. Alcohol distributors and manufacturers will only be allowed to work on specific days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (19/10/22)

ARYANTO said:


> CHANGES TO ALCOHOL LAWS PROPOSED ..
> *WHAT CHANGES CAN SOUTH AFRICANS EXPECT *​
> *Changes to legal drinking age: *The Bill is considering increasing the legal drinking age from 18 to 21.
> *Changes to how alcohol is advertised: *The Liquor Amendment Bill is looking at restricting alcohol advertisements on public platforms. It is also considering banning these advertisements on radio and television at certain times of the day
> *Purchasing and manufacturing of alcohol on certain days of the week: *South Africans may soon *only be allowed to purchase alcohol a few days* of the week. Alcohol distributors and manufacturers will only be allowed to work on specific days.



Strongly agree with the proposed drinking age.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/22)

ARYANTO said:


> South Africans may soon *only be allowed to purchase alcohol a few days* of the week


because this worked so well after they lifted the ban after lockdown...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/22)

Hooked said:


> Strongly agree with the proposed drinking age.


So do I. This way people will have 3 years driving experience before they are legally allowed to drink!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akil (19/10/22)

Let's be honest, is this going to change anything?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/22)

Akil said:


> Let's be honest, is this going to change anything?


probably nothing at all in this lawless wild wild west of a country we live.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (19/10/22)

Akil said:


> Let's be honest, is this going to change anything?


Liquor stores will be making more money as they will sell skelm at inflated prices like they did in lockdown

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/10/22)

Akil said:


> Let's be honest, is this going to change anything?



The country for the better? No

Lining the next black market alchohol & cigarette trader's pocket? Yes

It is a living-for-the-moment mindset, that which we can milk from this day for our own gain and as much and quickly as possible before we get caught.... the powers that be is like an over-eating puppy, it would stuff itself to death before stopping or sharing and then there is nothing left and nothing to show for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/22)

Big jump in petrol prices coming next week


Fuel prices in South Africa are expected to increase next week as the rand remains under pressure, and global oil prices remain high.




businesstech.co.za





According to the CEF, the latest projections for fuel prices in November are as follows:


Petrol 93 & 95 will go up by 48 cents per litre;
Diesel 0.05% will go up by R1.61 per litre;
Diesel 0.005% will go up by R1.64 per litre;
Paraffin will go up by 78 cents per litre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33 (25/10/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Big jump in petrol prices coming next week
> 
> 
> Fuel prices in South Africa are expected to increase next week as the rand remains under pressure, and global oil prices remain high.
> ...


And how is the normal average joe supposed to afford anything with fuel hikes like this? I know a few people living super frugally already. Tough times ahead!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/10/22)

Driver’s licence card five-year expiry date will be extended


Transport minister Fikile Mbalula has announced that South African driving licence cards will have their expiry periods extended by three years.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/10/22)

Goodbye E-tolls


After a decade of unprecedented civil defiance, seven transport ministers and billions in uncollectable debt, Gauteng’s e-tolls have been scrapped.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (27/10/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Goodbye E-tolls
> 
> 
> After a decade of unprecedented civil defiance, seven transport ministers and billions in uncollectable debt, Gauteng’s e-tolls have been scrapped.
> ...



wow, thanks for sharing @ivc_mixer 
didnt think that would ever happen , lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/10/22)

WATCH: Gone in 60 seconds - car thieves steal high-end V8 Lexus SUV from Joburg shopping complex


The owner of a Lexus 570LX V8 said he was shocked to find out his vehicle was stolen from a parking lot in Randburg after he had arrived just 10 minutes before to wait for a friend.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/22)

Aviation giant Airbus is the latest major corporation to hand workers a one-off payment to help fight the growing cost of living crisis, giving almost all of its 126,000 global staff a bonus of around R27,000.
Around 120,000 employees will receive an "exceptional premium" in their next payroll, a spokesperson for Airbus told Insider. The French News wire Agence France-Presse (AFP) first reported the news, Monday, per Le Figaro.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (1/11/22)

Official petrol price for November – Increases across the board


South African motorists can expect another increase this month, with diesel users being hit particularly hard.




topauto.co.za





According to the DMRE, the official fuel price for November 2022 will be as follows:

Petrol 93 – *Increase of 51 cents per litre*
Petrol 95 – *Increase of 51 cents per litre*
Diesel 0.05% – *Increase of R1.43 per litre*
Diesel 0.005% –* Increase of R1.44 per litre*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (2/11/22)

Pick n Pay says you can now pay with bitcoin at 39 stores – and all tills will take it soon | Businessinsider


Pick n Pay says its tests of the Bitcoin Lighting network – the first by a major retailer in Africa – have been going so well it anticipates a national rollout soon.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Adephi (3/11/22)

You can't make up stuff like this.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/22)

Adephi said:


> You can't make up stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265288



South Africa really is a one of a kind special place isn’t it!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## NOOB (3/11/22)

Just came across this... eNCA Interview with Prof. Richard Van Zyl-Smit, Professor in respiratory medicine the University of Cape Town.



Whilst I do agree with him on his points regarding youth and vaping, there are SO many points I disagree with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/11/22)

The problem is disposables.
- easy to obtain, easy to hide, easy to use. A high school kid would hardly carry around a mod and juice!
- High nic in dispos. Most dispos are 50mg and in my opinion *no-one*, whether high school kid or adult, needs to vape 50mg!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stranger (4/11/22)

So take away vaping and we go back to tobacco, cannabis, tjik, meth and alcohol and worse. Young adults will seek out addictions for varies reasons.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/22)

Stranger said:


> So take away vaping and we go back to tobacco, cannabis, tjik, meth and alcohol and worse. Young adults will seek out addictions for varies reasons.


How many of us will go straight back to smokes if vaping is gone? Lots if not most of us I reckon. I would.


----------



## Silver (4/11/22)

NOOB said:


> Just came across this... eNCA Interview with Prof. Richard Van Zyl-Smit, Professor in respiratory medicine the University of Cape Town.
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst I do agree with him on his points regarding youth and vaping, there are SO many points I disagree with.




thanks for sharing this @NOOB

doesnt look good for Vaping in general

i am against the young kids starting vaping - but kids are kids so they will try lots of things. 
i understand why it’s more prevalent now than smoking was
vapes are much easier to conceal, they don’t smell, you can take one puff and put it back in your pocket
heck, you could probably stealth vape at the back of a big busy classroom without the teacher noticing
with smoking you had to go behind the shed at break - and it smelled. 

plus I do think life might be more stressful now than it was say 20yrs ago - so the kids using Vaping to cope is understandable.

the part I don’t like is the disposables at such high salt Nic content - 50mg - madness - that is not good in my opinion. It gets them so hooked on it. if it was like a 3mg or 6mg normal juice, I’d say far less would get hooked on it. Then again, they’d probably not get the buzz they’re after. I remember my first few months of smoking and the major buzz I got from it. It was quite something.

I wish there was a way the regulations could put pressure on making it much harder for kids to vape without impacting adult smokers that want a reduced harm alternative. Tricky. Not sure the government will be able to balance all these issues 

tough one

would be keen to hear anyone’s views on how this can be tackled. What you think @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (4/11/22)

I don't necessarily disagree with regulation or some form of taxation in the vaping industry, but I think Government and some of these lobbyist groups have the ass-end of the stick on this. 

Regulation should focus on the accessibility aspect of youth vaping, amongst others. Having the Spar, Pick&Pay & Petrol Stations selling disposables is where the problem lies and where these youths go to buy disposables (and this includes Takealot, by the way). Yes sure, we were all young and had ways and means of getting our hands on various things but at least, if the point of sale is regulated then it won't be *as* easy for the youth to get their hands on it. Regulation should also include the high nic content of these devices and should be capped to, for argument's sake, 10 or 15mg.
My wife works at a school where they have found vaping to be quite popular from (roughly) grades 8 to 12. They had a chat with the kids that were caught and all the kids confirmed that they did it purely because of the "headrush" that the high nic content gave them. 
Taxing vaping as highly as the Bill is suggesting, will only make it inaccessible for adults wanting to make the switch to a *less harmful* product, not to mention the economic and employment impact.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (4/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> How many of us will go straight back to smokes if vaping is gone? Lots if not most of us I reckon. I would.


That there is just a scary thought brother!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/22)

Silver said:


> thanks for sharing this @NOOB
> 
> doesnt look good for Vaping in general
> 
> ...



Hi Ho @Silver I think we are on a hiding to nowhere... the disposables with the stupid high nic salts are the devil! The fact is that the youth and young adults are taking up vaping disposables in their droves, and this is causing all the issues. It is hard to argue against it. The harm reduction in normal vaping has been lost in this bloody disposable issue! I just have never understood why there are not ZERO nic disposables freely available because that can make the kids look cool but with no nic. I'm sure a lot of them would be choosing that option. Kids are going to smoke or vape from 14 years old just like we all did back in the day! I started smoking at 15 and smoked for many many many years until my health was so bad I was on my way out... happily, the Twisp Clearo arrived, and 9 years later I'm better and healthier than I have been for a long time!

We are in for a tough time with legislation no doubt!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (4/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> How many of us will go straight back to smokes if vaping is gone? Lots if not most of us I reckon. I would.


I for one , will become a criminal. Underground vaping there will be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/22)

NOOB said:


> That there is just a scary thought brother!!


Absolutely frightening but at the enormously inflated prices they are talking about it’s going to be too expensive to vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/22)

Stranger said:


> I for one , will become a criminal. Underground vaping there will be.


Hopefully there will a vaping underground!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/11/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I think we are on a hiding to nowhere... the disposables with the stupid high nic salts are the devil! The fact is that the youth and young adults are taking up vaping disposables in their droves, and this is causing all the issues. It is hard to argue against it. The harm reduction in normal vaping has been lost in this bloody disposable issue! I just have never understood why there are not ZERO nic disposables freely available because that can make the kids look cool but with no nic. I'm sure a lot of them would be choosing that option. Kids are going to smoke or vape from 14 years old just like we all did back in the day! I started smoking at 15 and smoked for many many many years until my health was so bad I was on my way out... happily, the Twisp Clearo arrived, and 9 years later I'm better and healthier than I have been for a long time!
> 
> We are in for a tough time with legislation no doubt!



I hear you @Rob Fisher , thanks

they need to curb these high Nic disposables

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/11/22)

Silver said:


> they need to curb these high Nic disposables


I cannot agree more, but with the tax as it is currently, these will be the only affordable vapes around as the total impact will be about R6-R8 per disposable versus R290 for a 100ml bottle, which will put it out of reach for most vapers, especially in the current economic times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/22)

Pr Smit was part of the presenters on Wednesday....

The general idea of the DOH is that the research studies conducted in ESA show that vaping is not really a successful method of quitting nicotine addiction but most smlkers use it as a substitute to cigarettes and in many instances people use both cigarettes and e-cigs "worsening" their addiction to nicotine and adding vaping related risks to those of smoking....
On the other hand, they destroyed the statement adopted by NHS that vaping is 95% safer than smoking and to be honest the research paper based on which the statement was made is very questionable.

Besides, the attraction adolescents are having towards vspe products is worrisome for the negative effects nicotine and its addiction has on their developing brains with long term negative psychological and cognitive effects. I don't know how statistically significant Pr Smit results are because there was definitely a bias in sample selection but i have to agree to his arguments.
It is unfortunate that the industry drifted towards disposables with childish designs as they definitely do increase the risk of exposure to kids. We have to accept that....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (5/11/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Pr Smit was part of the presenters on Wednesday....
> 
> The general idea of the DOH is that the research studies conducted in ESA show that vaping is not really a successful method of quitting nicotine addiction but most smlkers use it as a substitute to cigarettes and in many instances people use both cigarettes and e-cigs "worsening" their addiction to nicotine and adding vaping related risks to those of smoking....
> On the other hand, they destroyed the statement adopted by NHS that vaping is 95% safer than smoking and to be honest the research paper based on which the statement was made is very questionable.
> ...



thanks @Grand Guru
good points

i just feel it’s so sad if all of Vaping gets pressure when there are very good aspects to it

i hear you on 95% less harmful maybe not being accurate but I can tell you without question that in my experience vaping has indeed been better for me than smoking. 

If every adult long time smoker could switch to vaping I think on balance they would be better off

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (5/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> How many of us will go straight back to smokes if vaping is gone? Lots if not most of us I reckon. I would.



I wouldn't - but I would go back to Nicorette!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (5/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> Hopefully there will a vaping underground!


I will join.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (5/11/22)

I will never smoke again. It will be easier to quit vaping than smoking. I'll prob stock up on all my ingredients and than vape as long as I can before quitting, but never smoke again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/11/22)

Adephi said:


> You can't make up stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265288



more nonsense you cant make up









North West govt blows R780 000 on donkey carts to 'alleviate challenges' in rural communities | News24


The North West community safety department has spent R780 000 on 20 donkey carts which were given to villagers in the districts of Mahikeng.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/22)

Government urged to expedite law regulating vaping


Professor Richard van Zyl-Smit conducted a study looking at vaping trends among grade 12 pupils and the results were alarming. It found that more than one in four matric pupils were vaping.




ewn.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/22)

They are exploited.









Salary changes for mayors, speakers and other top officials — here’s what they earn now


Cooperative governance and traditional affairs minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma has made salary changes for mayors, speakers and other top officials.




www.timeslive.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/11/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Government urged to expedite law regulating vaping
> 
> 
> Professor Richard van Zyl-Smit conducted a study looking at vaping trends among grade 12 pupils and the results were alarming. It found that more than one in four matric pupils were vaping.
> ...


By all means, regulate vaping FOR UNDER 18's. Leave the rest of us alone! We're happy with our safer alternative!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Munro31 (9/11/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Government urged to expedite law regulating vaping
> 
> 
> Professor Richard van Zyl-Smit conducted a study looking at vaping trends among grade 12 pupils and the results were alarming. It found that more than one in four matric pupils were vaping.
> ...


Some grade 12 pupils are 20yrs plus, so what is the point of this?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/11/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> By all means, regulate vaping FOR UNDER 18's. Leave the rest of us alone! We're happy with our safer alternative!



If they weren't vaping, they would be smoking. Which is better?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/22)

South Africa’s fuel production drops 80% in 3 years​








South Africa’s fuel production drops 80% in 3 years


Less than half the South African refineries that were producing fuel in 2019 are still in operation.




topauto.co.za




....we're on the road to nowhere la la la ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/22)

_








Internet in SA could soon be 20% cheaper – thanks to Google's new undersea cable | Business Insider


Google's Equiano subsea internet cable will soon bring cheaper, faster internet to South Africa.




www.businessinsider.co.za




_
The Equiano subsea internet cable that landed ashore in Melkbosstrand outside Cape Town earlier this year could cut South Africa's internet costs by around 20 %*Internet in SA could soon be 20% cheaper – thanks to Google's new undersea cable*​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (12/11/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *Internet in SA could soon be 20% cheaper – thanks to Google's new undersea cable*​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is great to see, thanks for sharing @ARYANTO 

lets hope the Savings can come through

in which case, bless Google!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (12/11/22)

.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/11/22)

vicTor said:


> .


:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> :


...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/11/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *Internet in SA could soon be 20% cheaper – thanks to Google's new undersea cable*​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll eat my mod if the service providers decrease their prices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/22)

I remember in rhe beginning of the pandemic, our service provider upgraded our connection speed free of charge so why not? I wouldn't mind another free upgrade if you ask me...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/11/22)

Hooked said:


> I'll eat my mod if the service providers decrease their prices!



prices have been falling for quite a long time @Hooked 

they continually raising the bandwidth to try keep you on the same monthly rate
but price per Mbps is falling continuously.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/22)

Eskom increases load-shedding after multiple units go down — Here is the updated timetable


Eskom has announced it will increase load-shedding due to a high level of breakdowns and the need to preserve emergency generation reserves.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/11/22)

Checkers is rolling out new trolley baskets – made from recycled milk bottles | Businessinsider


Checkers is bringing new trolley baskets made from recycled milk bottles to stores across South Africa.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/11/22)

Big jump in petrol prices expected for December – but there’s some good news for diesel


It’s looking like bad news for petrol prices in December – but maybe some hope for diesel.




businesstech.co.za


----------



## zadiac (15/11/22)

Silver said:


> prices have been falling for quite a long time @Hooked
> 
> they continually raising the bandwidth to try keep you on the same monthly rate
> but price per Mbps is falling continuously.



I have a direct line to my ISP's CEO, So I asked the question if it will influence their pricing. He hasn't answered me until now...lol. Not sure if he's ignoring the question or carefully formulating an answer....hehehe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (17/11/22)

Just going to share this here since it's the big "skandaal" of the day. It's so big even Steve Hofmeyer announced he will make an official statement tomorrow.

I posted a link below to the actual podcast where Charlize Theron claim that Afrikaans is dying and there's only 44 people that still speak it. (Judging by peoples spelling skills on social media I can almost believe her).

Note the 3 comedians that's hosting the podcast. Also the entire podcast are full of light-hearted jokes and mostly just talking crap.

My opinion, this is just a storm in a teacup that's been taken out of context and blown up by sensationalist media houses.

But take a few minutes, listen to the posdcast a decide for yourself. They start at around 11:00 talking about Afrikaans.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (18/11/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy birthday @786country and many happy returns!



Posted in wrong thread @Grand Guru . @admin could you please move this to the Happy Birthday thread?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/11/22)

You can get a year's supply of free cannabis with SA's first clinical trial for chronic pain | Businessinsider


South Africa's first cannabis clinical trial for chronic pain management is still looking for participants.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (20/11/22)

Our favourite Christmas chocolates this year, and where to go for the best price | Businessinsider


Every year around this time, various retailers promote Christmas-themed chocolates, and we compiled a list of our favourites.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/11/22)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world



*South Africa power cuts: Eskom runs out of diesel*
South Africa's power utility Eskom has run out of money to buy diesel for its critical plants, according to the minister of public enterprises.
It means people will experience rolling blackouts of up to six hours a day.
In a statement, Minister Pravin Gordhan said that his department would be working with the national treasury to find money to buy supplies of diesel.
Mr Gordhan met with the Eskom board on Sunday night and called for "exceptional interventions to create more reliability" in power supply.
Eskom is constrained by a massive $26bn (£22bn) debt and has old, inefficient power stations that require constant work to keep them running.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/22)

Cabinet approves measures to restrict scrap exports, but details yet to be released


Cabinet has approved a “comprehensive package” of policy measures to restrict trade in scrap metal to limit damage to public infrastructure, including the ongoing theft of copper cables, which is said to be costing the economy R46-billion yearly. Details of the measures have not yet been...




m.engineeringnews.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/11/22)

We tested the Post Office’s parcel delivery — and the results were shocking


After eight months and a detour via Durban, a parcel we sent from Gqeberha (Port Elizabeth) to Centurion was ultimately returned to sender.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (29/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> We tested the Post Office’s parcel delivery — and the results were shocking
> 
> 
> After eight months and a detour via Durban, a parcel we sent from Gqeberha (Port Elizabeth) to Centurion was ultimately returned to sender.
> ...



Actually that's very good - at least the parcel was returned to sender.

It beats Aramex. A parcel was sent to me from Gauteng. It landed up in Bloemfontein. I'm in the Western Cape. Then ... it disappeared (the parcel, not the Western Cape) never to be found again. This was about a year ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/11/22)

Hooked said:


> it disappeared (the parcel, not the Western Cape)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/11/22)

All Durban beaches to be reopened by 1 December – Mayor Kaunda


The city had closed some of its beaches for the last few months and this has affected KwaZulu-Natal’s tourism sector.




ewn.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/12/22)

Whales, loeries, and a bee: How South Africa's coins will change in 2023 | Business Insider


A new coin series, including R5, R2, R1, 50c, 20c, and 10c coins featuring an array of new animals, become legal tender on 1 January.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/12/22)

Oxford’s word of the year is “Goblin Mode”, beats metaverse


Oxford University Press has joined several other dictionaries in announcing its word of the year.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/12/22)

WATCH: Eskom worker shows how he switches the electricity off for load shedding


What a job! Man shares a video of how he switches the electricity on and off for load shedding.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/12/22)

Eskom's load shedding is pushing more workers back to the office – and challenging hybrid shifts | Business Insider


Load shedding is pushing South Africa's office workers back to their pre-pandemic desks in search of stable power and productivity.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/12/22)

New Zealand bans tobacco sales for next generation | CNN


New Zealand passed a historic anti-smoking bill in Parliament on Tuesday, banning the sale of tobacco to anyone born on or after January 1, 2009.




edition.cnn.com

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (14/12/22)

Hkgk









André de Ruyter resigns as Eskom chief executive | News24


André de Ruyter, Eskom’s group chief executive, has resigned.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/12/22)

Adephi said:


> Hkgk


You can say that again...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (14/12/22)

I am convinced that nothing/no one is going to save Eskimo from a total collapse. This has nothing to do with whoever CEO is appointed, his qualifications or skills… Actually nobody in his right state of mind would accept this job.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (14/12/22)




----------



## Paul33 (14/12/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 267313


Wow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I am convinced that nothing/no one is going to save Eskimo from a total collapse. This has nothing to do with whoever CEO is appointed, his qualifications or skills… Actually nobody in his right state of mind would accept this job.



i hear you @Grand Guru 
its just a great pity that at this critical time there is management flux
going to be a very tough period ahead I think 

such a pity
the power situation is affecting the country and the economy big time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/12/22)

Silver said:


> i hear you @Grand Guru
> its just a great pity that at this critical time there is management flux
> going to be a very tough period ahead I think
> 
> ...











Busa on De Ruyter’s resignation from Eskom


With the pressure that had been mounting, Busa CEO Cas Coovadia thought it only a matter of time before the Eskom CEO would say, ‘Look, I just can't do it’.




www.moneyweb.co.za





He's likely only leaving end March 2023 from what I've read on a few channels.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/12/22)

JUST IN: Former Eskom boss Matshela Koko, his wife Mosima and stepdaughter arrested for corruption


A source told IOL that the NPA’s Investigative Directorate had arrested the trio in connection with corruption while Matshela Koko was at Eskom.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (15/12/22)

Now that De Ruyter is gone, Eskom can stop load shedding, says Matshela Koko


Former Eskom acting chief executive Matshela Koko said now that Eskom CEO André De Ruyter has resigned, the power utility will be able to stop load shedding in six or 12 months.




www.iol.co.za





Empty words!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (15/12/22)

Why Gauteng motorists will get new number plates in 2023


Gauteng motorists will be getting new number plates in 2023, Premier Panyaza Lesufi announced on Tuesday.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DavyH (15/12/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 267313


Mr Dunning-Kruger has spoken.

Considering how much internal opposition, ministerial opposition, public opposition and outright sabotage De Ruyter encountered, I have to give him props for lasting as long as he did.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/22)

Freak wave kills three at South African beach

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (18/12/22)

President Cyril Ramaphosa deploys army at Eskom power stations


In the wake of constant breakdowns at Eskom’s power generating plants leading to South Africa’s worst period of load shedding ever, the SANDF has been deployed to guard power stations.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/12/22)

Fed up? Eat something


Science is proving that feeling hangry is real, and why you listen to your “gut brain”.




www.iol.co.za





Hanger is real! I know - I suffer from it. It's not that I slowly begin to feel a bit hungry, which would then give me time to have something to eat. I'm not hungry one minute and then the next I'm starving - and murderous.

My brother tells people, "My sister's OK - just feed her."

Anyone else out there who has the same problem?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/22)

Hooked said:


> President Cyril Ramaphosa deploys army at Eskom power stations
> 
> 
> In the wake of constant breakdowns at Eskom’s power generating plants leading to South Africa’s worst period of load shedding ever, the SANDF has been deployed to guard power stations.
> ...


Isn’t this exactly what De Ruyter wanted to help solve some of the problems?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (19/12/22)

Hooked said:


> Fed up? Eat something
> 
> 
> Science is proving that feeling hangry is real, and why you listen to your “gut brain”.
> ...


Yep. There are people I won't visit without having a full meal because the braai scheduled for lunchtime involves the fire being lit after dark. By that stage I should be locked up in a bear cage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (19/12/22)

DavyH said:


> Yep. There are people I won't visit without having a full meal because the braai scheduled for lunchtime involves the fire being lit after dark. By that stage I should be locked up in a bear cage.


 Oh yesssss @DavyH totally agree! A braai is the worst! People prefer to drink and chat first and eat later. I'd rather eat first!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (19/12/22)

How much it costs to buy a burger franchise like RocoMamas, Wimpy, Steers or McDonald’s | Business Insider


If you've always dreamed of making money off burgers, a brand-name franchise might be the answer.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/12/22)

Hooked said:


> Fed up? Eat something
> 
> 
> Science is proving that feeling hangry is real, and why you listen to your “gut brain”.
> ...



Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs is a hangry person that "forgot to eat"... who forgets to eat?!?!

I do not go to the shops with her without forcefeeding her first, it is not a risk I am willing to take.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (Tuesday at 09:52)

Department of Energy to take over Eskom


South African President Cyril Ramaphosa said the energy department would take over responsibility for overseeing state utility Eskom.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (Tuesday at 12:26)

ARYANTO said:


> Department of Energy to take over Eskom
> 
> 
> South African President Cyril Ramaphosa said the energy department would take over responsibility for overseeing state utility Eskom.
> ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Tuesday at 19:45)

ARYANTO said:


> Department of Energy to take over Eskom
> 
> 
> South African President Cyril Ramaphosa said the energy department would take over responsibility for overseeing state utility Eskom.
> ...


Hier kom, (meer), kak

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (Tuesday at 20:19)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hier kom, (meer), kak


The kak has been here all the time. It's all about how deep it can go.









Eskom announces stage 6 load-shedding — here’s the timetable


South Africa’s state-owned power utility has announced level 6 power cuts.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (Yesterday at 14:43)

YouTube admits South African buffering issues


Numerous South Africans complained about very slow video buffering on the popular Google-owned streaming platform over several days in the last week of 2022.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

